# Todesritter und ihr Verhalten in Instanzen



## Protek (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, (der Threadtitel bezieht sich nicht auf DK alleine, ist einfach das aktuelle Beispiel)

Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK. 

Aber um das gehts es eigentlich nicht, sondern um das Verhalten der Spieler hinter diesen DK(oder andere Klasse). Ich hab es nun mehrere Male erlebt oder bei anderen gesehen das Todesritter(oder andere Klasse dem Tank versuchen sein epic Schild wegzuwürfeln, dabei kann der DK gar kein Schild tragen. Das zerstört natürlich dann völlig die Stimmung beim Tank und ist auch nicht die feine Art. Natürlich könnte ein DK tanken, aber wieso ist er dann als DD mit dabei? Bei Hero Inis ist er meistens als DD dabei und will dem Tank den Loot sprichwörtlich stehlen/wegwürfeln. Wenn wir jetzt das Beispiel des DK nehmen. Hier könnte man jegliche Klasse einfügen.

Ich bin ganz klar der Meinung das es folgende Verteilregeln gibt. Tankequip --> für den Tank, wenn er es noch braucht. DD equip usw an andere Klassen, halt je nach Situation. 

Diese Ritter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?


Jedenfalls scheint diesen DK, nicht alle das ist klar, aber vielen von diesen scheint ein soziales Grundverständnis zu fehlen. Ich weiss nicht was sie mit ihrer anderen Klasse gemacht haben. Vielleicht ist das Problem auch schon darin, das sich die Drops mit denen von Palas/Kriegern überschneiden, aber jedenfalls sollte diese Bedarf auf alles mal aufhören. 

Meine Sicht zum DK ist momentan sehr düster. Wobei die zu jeder Klasse/Spieler düster wäre, die einer Klasse mit Firstneed etwas wegwürfelt.

Wie seht ihr das? PS: Der ganze Thread sollte eigentlich nur einmal wieder an die guten alten Zeiten erinnern, in denen die Bedarf Würfler noch in der Unterzahl waren.


Edit: Der Threadtitel bezieht sich im Grunde auf Spieler die nicht nach dem üblichen Verhaltenskodex in Instanzen spielen. Der DK ist jetzt einfach gerade das prägendste Beispiel das mir einfällt. Soll nicht heissen, das jeder DK jetzt schlecht ist. Ich habe den Thread noch ein wenig umgeschrieben, da es einfach zu sehr gegen DK ging, was eigentlich nicht ausschliesslich meine Absicht war.


----------



## Hexenkind (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.

Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.


----------



## Sty (2. Dezember 2008)

Umso mehr Scheißebröckelchen man in einen großen Topf schmeißt umso höher wird das Risiko ein solches mit seinem Löffel zu erwischen, dies ist mit WoW passiert ^^


Solches Gebaren findest du allerdings auch bei anderen Klassen, hier der Klassiker:

Hunteritem !


----------



## Arben (2. Dezember 2008)

Heute einen dabei gehabt, der zwar auch hätte tanken können, aber DD war. Es wurde vorher zwischen Tank und DK abgesprochen ob der DK würfeln dürfe oder nicht, der Tank war, frisch lvl 80, verständlicherweise dagegen. Der DK hat es hingenommen und die Instanz gut gespielt, war freundlich und gratulierte dem Tank höflich zu beiden Tankitems. Also ist das nicht die Regel.

Aber unter vielen Spielern sind immer wieder schwarze Schafe. Also um Komplikationen zu vermeiden vorher absprechen und bei Zuwiederhandlung bzw Ninjaloot aus der Gruppe entfernen, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Syane (2. Dezember 2008)

richtig ...wenn 2 warris in ner hero sind ....wollen auch beide das deff zeugs ....weil ja schließlich nur einer tanken kann ...da muss der 2. ja dmg machen ...

Du spielst bestimmt nen Tank oder? darum auch deine Wut über die Dk's ...und dir hat bestimmt einer was weggewürfelt oder?


----------



## teroa (2. Dezember 2008)

jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....


----------



## Gorgamir (2. Dezember 2008)

Syane hat 100% recht.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Dezember 2008)

Macht es nach einer ganz einfachen Regel, bevor ihr reingeht macht ihr ab: wer in der Instanz welchen Job erledigt rollt auch auf die Gegenstände, so gibt es nie probleme, den dann gibs keinen Tank der meint das das Schwert da auf das der Schurke schon Bedarf gemacht hat.

Und für die die sich nicht daran halten gibts nen Kick und Ignorliste, klar kann es ein versehen sein, aber das merkt man meistens daran wie schnell der andere auf Bedarf drückt ^^


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...


----------



## teroa (2. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...




jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...
ich glaube diese skill sollte blizz wieder entfernen....


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2008)

Also könnte ich laut einiger Leute auch mal auf Verstärkerequip würfeln, weil ich ja auch das spielen könnte als zu heilen... gut zu wissen :>

Nein, ich finde, dass der Tank in der Instanz ein vorrecht auf das Tankequip hat. Alles andere sollte man absprechen bevor man in eine Instanz geht... ganz besonders bei Random-Gruppen.

Damit will ich nebenbei nicht sagen, dass alle DKs so sind wie oben beschrieben, das ist nur meine allgemeine Einstellung. Und nein, ich spiele keinen Tank.


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...
> ich glaube diese skill sollte blizz wieder entfernen....



der dk der das mit mir inner ini macht fliegt sofort ^^


----------



## Gorgamir (2. Dezember 2008)

Okay, dann bitte auch Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Fear und alles entfernen..

Was für eine unlogische aussagen. Wieso sollte das wieder entfernt werden? Das ist die einzige möglichkeit für nen DK ordentlich zu pullen. Rofl.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Dezember 2008)

Das beste ist sich VOR der Instanz abzusprechen!

Krieger <-> Pala

war bisher kein Problem! Ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt ist aber bisher war es so.

Der DK nutzt das selbe Zeug wie ein Krieger

da ist es erstmal egal ob zwei Krieger mitgehen und eigentlich beide Tanks sind oder zwei Todesritter oder ein Krieger und ein DK!

Wer tankt sollte meiner Meinung nach, WENN ER ES VERLANGT, auch Anspruch auf die Tanksachen haben und dafür bei DD-Sachen dem DD den Vorrang lassen!

Wenn beide eigentlich Tank sind, werden sie wohl beide bei beidem Bedarf haben oder siehe oben!

Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen: Würfelt der DD auf Tanksachen würfel ich als Tank genauso auf seine DD-Sachen!

Und ja! Die DKs sind die neuen Hunter!

Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!

Aber hey! Egal! "Totes Item"^^

Nur weil einer nen DK hat, heißt das nicht das er spielen kann! Man braucht nen Lv 55 dafür sonst nichts! Und jemand der bisher nur Stoffklassen gespielt hat, muß auch nicht unbedingt damit Erfahrung haben! Glücklicherweise gibt es (wie bei den Jägern) auch, genügend Spieler die sie "Ernsthaft" spielen!

A und O ist die Absprache vor der Instanz!


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Dezember 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Was für eine unlogische aussagen. Wieso sollte das wieder entfernt werden? Das ist die einzige möglichkeit für nen DK ordentlich zu pullen. Rofl.


Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.


----------



## The Heini (2. Dezember 2008)

haha du hättest prebc die hunter mal erleben müssen, dann würdest jetzt nicht weinen


----------



## neo1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Jeder kann auf das Würfel anf das er will und ich habe auch schon Mages erlebt die auf Platte sachen bedarf gemacht haben. *Das liegt nicht an den Klassen sondern an den Spielern und in jeder hinter jeder klasse sitzt auch irgentwo ein Arschloch dahinter.*

Den Todesgriff find ich spitze denn wenn ich mit 4 anderen DK in eine Instanz gehe und der eine der Tankt ziemlich im roten bereich ist kann ich den mob zu mir rüber ziehen. und der der ander kann sich bandagieren.

Tipp such dir ne gescheite gilde und geh mit denen in inztanzen!


----------



## Schlons (2. Dezember 2008)

Da kann ich nur eins dazu sagen: Es kommt nicht auf die Klasse an, sondern auf den Spieler dahinter.

Jedenfalls ist es schön von dir das du alle Todesritter in einen Topf rührst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgamir (2. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, wenn dir da die Halsschlagader platzt dann wirds Zeit zum Onkel Doktor zu gehen, das hier ist immer noch ein Spiel. Mir kann jeder wegwürfeln was er will, wozu soll ich mich aufregen? It´s just a game ;D Kaufen kannst du dir davon eh nichts!


----------



## irata1959 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wird schon einen  grund haben , warum die stadtwachen , in sw zb , den dk faules obst nachschmeissen ....


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Wer den Mob klaut darf ihn behalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziel neu setzen und ihn mal allein wurschteln lassen!


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.



Einfach verrecken lassen und bei Wiederholung aus der Gruppe kicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn dir da die Halsschlagader platzt dann wirds Zeit zum Onkel Doktor zu gehen, das hier ist immer noch ein Spiel. Mir kann jeder wegwürfeln was er will, wozu soll ich mich aufregen? *It´s just a game ;D Kaufen kannst du dir davon eh nichts!*


/sign


----------



## maniac-kun (2. Dezember 2008)

es gilt wie immer die alte regel wenn man es brauchen kann badarf da kann der tank rumheulen wie er will der dk hat die instanz ebenso durchgezogen und wenn er tanking gear will hat er recht darauf zu würfeln



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Einfach verrecken lassen und bei Wiederholung aus der Gruppe kicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der dk ist nicht aus zucker der kann mit jeder skillung tanken also warum sollte man sich aufregen wenn er mal 2-3 schläge abkricht


----------



## Schneesturm (2. Dezember 2008)

mir (tank dk) hat heut ein dd paladin einen Tank ring weggewürfelt!
also ist das nicht die regel sondern ausnahme


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Diese Ninja Looter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder? xD
Eventuell würde es dir und deinem Verstand weiterhelfen nochmal genau zu überdenken, was du da von dir gibst; Also sogar Rassismus und Faschismus ergibt mehr Sinn als deine Aussage (und Das will was heißen!!), weil jeder Mensch, unabhängig davon was er für eine Persönlichkeit hat, frei jede Klasse wählen kann, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass da gerade assoziale Leute ALLE einen Todesritter spielen ist so dermaßen gering, dass du dir eigentlich schon ins Bein schießen solltest... -.-" kötzlich, wirklich xD


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (2. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz klar der Meinung das es folgende Verteilregeln gibt. Tankequip --> für den Tank, wenn er es noch braucht. DD equip usw an andere Klassen, halt je nach Situation.
> 
> Diese Ninja Looter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?
> 
> ...




sowas dummes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.


meistens heißt es im chan: suchen noch 1 dd für xxx, wo soll der dk dann tanken? wenn er von vorne rein nur als dd mitgenommen wird?

wie soll er anständiges, evtl hero tank equip kommen, wenn er immer passt, UND ich versichere dir, falls der Dk tankt, amchen pala und warri auch need, man kann ja nie wissen. und wie soll ein warri bitte dmg equip, zum lvln etc nehmen, wenn nicht das was dropt? Ich denke du bist etwas arg engstirnig, für die normalo instanzen braucht man nämlich keine entsprechende skillung, was bedeutet das die leute kram für inis mitnehmen (jenachdem als was sie mitgenommen werden) und kram zum lvln/farmen.


es kommt dir vllt nur jetzt bei der großen schwelle so vor wo teilweise mind 1-2 dks inna grp sind, aber das war früher bei pala/warri etc net anders....

und das hat nix mit ninja looten zu tun, "ninjan" bedeutet wenn man 0 damit anfangen kann (in meinen augen) zB wenn nen Kolben dropt und der DK dann needed obwohl er ihn gar nicht tragen kann. second equip ist NIE ninjan, und man kann auch am anfang der instanz reden, zB: du hör mal ich bin def, wär nett wenn du passt



so far, Talyra Priesterin


----------



## Ricardodiaz (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt nicht nur dks sind so.... neulich war meine Gilde in ner ini, der healer war rnd, aba er war aus der besten Gilde des servers. Naja da erwartet man einigermaßen anstand und skill von ihm ..... 

Auf jedenfall hat er alles weggewürfelt was Platte war und egal ob DD oda Heal oda Tank equip....der hat einfach auf alles need gemacht und hats auch gewonnen xD (Ein Glück das ich nicht dabei war^^)

 Und sowas nehmen die in der Gilde auf?? Solche Leute gibts überall! Nicht nur DKs oda Palas die sich nicht beherrschen können....es ist Klassenunabhängig und jetzt alles auf DKs abzuwälzen ist, finde ich, unfair....nur weil die einfach imba sind und derbs dmg machen und sich gleichzeitg hochhealen??

Außerdem ists ja nur ein spiel...nehmts nich so ernst....

mfg


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> und das hat nix mit ninja looten zu tun, "ninjan" bedeutet wenn man 0 damit anfangen kann (in meinen augen) zB wenn nen Kolben dropt und der DK dann needed obwohl er ihn gar nicht tragen kann. second equip ist NIE ninjan, und man kann auch am anfang der instanz reden, zB: du hör mal ich bin def, wär nett wenn du passt



Bis auf die Tatsache, dass DK's Hammer tragen können, stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (2. Dezember 2008)

> mir (tank dk) hat heut ein dd paladin einen Tank ring weggewürfelt!
> also ist das nicht die regel sondern ausnahme



Gute Argumentation...Muss ich wirklich sagen!


----------



## Descartes (2. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem mir inzwischen 2 mal das zeug weggewürfelt wurde, was ich als tank gebraucht hätte sprech ich auch nurnoch das von vornherein ab.

Ich schau mir die loot liste an, was droppen könnte, in der insze, wo ich hinmöchte und sag dan klipp und klar das item, wenn es fällt hab ich need und währe allen verbunden das mir zu überlassen, da es die stats hat, die ich als als tank benötige. 

Einmal war es ein paladin den wir durch ne insze geschliffen haben, der garnicht reingehört hätte.
Und dann nen krieger der angeblich 30% vor 80 ist und dan umskillen möchte. 
Beim krieger weiß ich nimmer so genau was der genau gesagt hat aber das war das typische blabla er ist imba DD mit 3milliarden 70er auf dem server und tanken kann jeder boon so ungefähr. An der stelle war ich knapp vor ruhestein nutzen....

Und das es nur todesritter sind kann ich nicht bestädigen, da ich als besipil mal ein sehr netten erwischt hat, der unter den tank item mangel in nordend nicht zugetraut hat die insze zu tanken und ist als DD mit.
Der hat jedes mal sehr nett und höflich gefragt ob er darauf auch würfeln dürfe und wer will es ihn verübeln?


----------



## Uldart (2. Dezember 2008)

DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....

DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !

Wenn also ein DK meint er müsse auf Tankequip rollen weil er ja so ein toller Tank sei, dann am besten direkt aus der Gruppe kicken !!!

So das ist jetzt mein Meinung und davon weiche ich auch nicht ab, Flames freigegeben....


----------



## dotajunk (2. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> (...)
> Und ja! Die DKs sind die neuen Hunter!
> 
> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!
> ...



Der Vorwurf in diesem Fall ist schonmal vollständig falsch. 

Das + auf zwei Einhandwaffen findet sich gerade im Frostbaum!

Also schonmal klar, dass Blut und Unheilig DK auf ne Zweihandwaffe würfeln wollen (jedenfalls wenn die Waffe entsprechende Stats hat). Aber selbst Frost-Ritter nutzen hauptsächlich Zweihandwaffen, einfach deshalb, weil die Skills des Ritters auf Waffenschaden ausgerichtet sind...

Wenn man schon anderen falsches Verhalten vorwirft, dann sollte der Vorwurf wenigstens Substanz haben, finde ich.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ach so:

Es giebt da so ein Tipp de Tages wenn ich mich noch recht errinere:

Mann sollte erst mit jemandem ein paar worte gewechselt haben bevor man ihn in eine Gruppe einläd.


----------



## hexenshadow (2. Dezember 2008)

also ich muss sagen du hast wohl ein problem mit Dk´s oder Protek?


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen du hast wohl ein problem mit Dk´s oder Protek?



was du nicht sagst!

gz


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele auch einen DD, einen Krieger, trotzdem habe ich ein volles def-equip, denn wie oft höre ich den satz:

mala, def-zeugs dabei? eben den 2. mob mittanken!

aus diesem grund kann ich schon verstehen, wenn klassen, die tanken können, mitwürfeln.

allerdings fehlt mir das verständnis, wenn in einer instanz dem tank das item weggewürfelt wird, wenn er es noch nicht hat oder es ihm wirklich weiterbringen würde, hat er allerdings ein gleichwertiges (betrachten kann hierbei helfen), dann würfele ich auch mit.

meistens gehe ich aber mit gut bekannten leuten in eine ini, oft mit der gilde oder freunden, da braucht man darüber dann gar nicht mehr reden, hier versteht man sich sogar beim looten blind.

bis die tage


----------



## Yiraja (2. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...




sinnlos vote 4 close


----------



## neo1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> sinnlos vote 4 close


/sign


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> sinnlos vote 4 close



vote4hdf

weitermachen plz


----------



## Ahnor (2. Dezember 2008)

> Okay, dann bitte auch Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Fear und alles entfernen..
> 
> Was für eine unlogische aussagen. Wieso sollte das wieder entfernt werden? Das ist die einzige möglichkeit für nen DK ordentlich zu pullen. Rofl.



Du sprichst von unlogischer aussage? 1. welcher hexer macht fear in instanzen bzw heroics, wenns ihm net ausdrücklich gesagt wird? und wie vergleichst du hammer der gerechtigkeit mit todesgriff der den mob zum dk pullt und ihn 3 sekunden lang an ihm bindet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag DK's ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, meistens (meiner erfahrug nach) machen sie auf imba roxxor kiddies und hauen gleich mal 2 mobs an bevor der tank 1 schlag macht, weil sie ja heldenklasse sind und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (2. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....



Warum haben alle dieses Sch**** vorurteile...


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> wie soll er anständiges, evtl hero tank equip kommen, wenn er immer passt



Indem er sich als Tank einen Heiler sucht und drei DDs für die Inis? Indem er mit der Gilde geht, wo vorher abgesprochen ist, wer wie würfelt? So wie alle anderen es auch machen (sollten)?

Ansonsten ist der DK nämlich schnell auf den Ignore-Listen diverser Tanks bzw. ganzer Gilden - und die Heulerei ist dann groß, wenn er in kaum eine Ini mehr kommt...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2008)

1.
veralgemeinerung
2.
umso mehr typen die dk spielen,umso mehr idioten.
3.
an *dk* kanns nicht liegen.
das sind leute die davor vlt. priester,dudu,schurke,pala oder WHATEVER spielten...


----------



## Uldart (2. Dezember 2008)

Weil sich leider die Vorurteile immer wieder bestätigen...


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (2. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass DK's Hammer tragen können, stimme ich dir zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm nein können sie nicht ö.Ö


schwerter, 2h schwerter, zweihandäxte, stangenwaffen, einhandäxte? und unbewaffnet hab extra geguckt ^^ weil ich nen guten kolben aufa bank für meine pala hat sonst hätt ich den meinem freund gegeben






wieso muss man frostgeskillt sein um ein 2h schwert tragen zu dürfen? ich trage auch nur 2h, eben weil alle skills mit waffenschaden kalkulieren ö.Ö

und ich selbst muss sagen ich liebe dk tanks ( also ordentliche tank skillung, sie sind mir sogar leiber wie palas, haben ja auch nen aoe und machen zudem gut schaden, also trifft einen mob "todtanken" nicht mehr zu.


allerdings gehe ich zu 80% nur mit leuten in inis die ich kenne^^ kann mir gut vorstellen das jmd der immer nur gelvlt hat, bzw noch am lvln ist erstmal üben muss, aba dazu braucht man nunmal auch equip




BimmBamm schrieb:


> Indem er sich als Tank einen Heiler sucht und drei DDs für die Inis? Indem er mit der Gilde geht, wo vorher abgesprochen ist, wer wie würfelt? So wie alle anderen es auch machen (sollten)?
> 
> Ansonsten ist der DK nämlich schnell auf den Ignore-Listen diverser Tanks bzw. ganzer Gilden - und die Heulerei ist dann groß, wenn er in kaum eine Ini mehr kommt...




lol....   (rofl ich hab lol gesagt ö.Ö)
das gleiche Problem gab es als der Pala endlich nen ordentlichen tankbaum bekam. es gibt nur ein großes Problem, 3 tanks- alle gleiche Rüstung ( vorallem da ja nun str beim pala als zaubermacht gutgeschrieben bekommt.


find mal immer nen heiler, ich habe nun eine gespielt weil ich als Ex pala tank NIE nen heiler gefunden habe, bzw als heiler nun den großen tankmangel sehe. Zudem habe ich anfangs auf einem neuen server angefangen, kannte niemanden, wie soll das dann gehen, 0815 gilden sich auch net immer toll, viele sind schlimmer wie rnds oder nutzen die gilde nur zum posen oder chatten.

es kommt IMMER auf die Leute an die davor sitzen, wenn der tank nett fragt würd ich nen teufel tun und ihm was wegrollen. Wenn dieser aber dumm kommt und am ende der Instanz einen auf scheiße macht, wär der mir egal.


und wenn gar nix ausgemacht ist inna rnd grp, dann ist das halt pech. wenn man es gebrauchen kann, wenn auch vllt erst in 2 wochen wenn man raiden will etc, dann kann man needen. wenn es menschen gibt die nicht kommunizieren können ist es halt deren pech.


wenn ich iwo nicht als tank dabei war, hab ich immer nett gefragt oder die fronten waren von anfang an geklärt.


----------



## seraf (2. Dezember 2008)

wieder mal öde Vorurteile

vote 4 close

und übrigens können DKs Kolben erlernen


----------



## Butthäd1 (2. Dezember 2008)

hab ich auch schon erlebt zur genüge, ich spiel selber n furykrieger, habs erlebt dass mir tank dks 2handwaffen weggewürfelt haben, dass dd dks unserem tank tanksachen weggewürfelt ham weil er meinte parrierwertung viel mehr brauchen zu können als der krieger tank... ich hab viel aushalten müssen, und genau aus dem grund versuche ich nicht mehr mit randoms in heroics zu gehn, weils einfach zu wenig ehrliche leute gibt... dadurch dass ich relativ schnell 80 war und mir gleich epic equip schmieden konnte/für heroic marken geholt hab bin ich mittlerweile so gut equippt dass es mir meistens egal is, wenn sich die anderen drum prügeln, am we is eh naxx xD

klar gibts keine ninja klasse, schurken, jäger dks.... im prinzip überall das gleiche, das schlimme im moment ist halt lediglich dass wieder verdammt viele leute neu angefangen haben mit lcihking und die halt nen dk hochspielen, weil heißt ja heldenklasse, der muss ja der imbaste roxxxoor sein und hey heldenklassen ham doch vor allen itemvorrang oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich steh jedem dk zuerst kritisch gegenüber, weil ich nicht weiß ob er jemals wow gespielt hat und sich solcher wow gesellschaftlichen sachen einordnen kann bzw sie überhaupt kennt. aber ich hab auch schon einige dks in meiner flist die mich mit großzügigkeit, freundlichkeit, hilfsbereitschaft überzeugt haben, risiko is immer dabei, aber seid nicht zu vershclossen um den einen oder anderen netten und fähigen dk links liegen zu lassen...


----------



## Quax (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch langsam die Schnautze voll von Spielern, die jedes unfaire o. dreiste Verhalten mit der noch dümmlicheren Phrase entschuldigen wollen:
"It´s just a game" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt hier auch genug Spieler, für die ist WoW nicht nur eine bunte und rechtsfreie Pixelansammlung auf einem Monitor, sondern ein Hobby das sie ernst.- und gewissenhaft betreiben.

Aber was soll ich sagen, die jugendlichen Kasperköppe die vor nichts Respekt haben und immer alles "easy" und locker nehmen gibt es überall.
Überall ? 
Ja, besonders auf meiner Ignoreliste, da tummeln sich genau wegen solcher Fehltritte (mit Todesgriff den pull versauen) schon einige Toderitter-Spieler.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (2. Dezember 2008)

erstmal mahlzAit...
zum thema:
Du verallgemeinerst das. nur weil zich mio. leute grade todesritter spielen, heisst das nicht dass alle so sind, wie du es behauptest.
wenn das was du erzählst wahr ist, hast du (auf gut-deutsch) einfach mal die arschkarte gezogen. das verhalten der spieler liegt nicht an der klasse, sondern an den personen, die die klasse spielen.
lass dir gesagt sein, dass du auch noch andere treffen wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Ich habe auch langsam die Schnautze voll von Spielern, die jedes unfaire o. dreiste Verhalten mit der noch dümmlicheren Phrase entschuldigen wollen:
> "It´s just a game"
> 
> 
> ...


Ich geb dir ein Tipp: It´s just a game.

Das problem liegt nicht an den Klassen sondern Komunikation mann muss absprechen wer auf was würfelt und wer auf was bedarf macht dan geht auch alles gut.

Ich freue mich jetzt auf deiner Igno zu sein^^


----------



## Anduris (2. Dezember 2008)

So ich kann dazu nur eins sagen: Wenn ein Tank in einer Gruppe ist, jetzt mal angenommen in einer 5 Mann-Gruppe, dann hat er first need auf alle Tankitems (sofern er diese braucht), außer natürlich auf Leder usw. (das was zu seiner Klasse passt eben!) Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, das gleiche gilt auch für Heiler und DD's! Was ich sagen will ist, dass man nur *auf die Items needen sollte, die für die momentane Skillung geeignet sind!* Wenn du also Krieger bist und momentan auf Furor /MS geskillt bist, solltest du nur auf die DD Items würfeln, da der Tank ja die Tankitems braucht... Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! xD
*Achja immer absprechen wie bereits erwähnt wurde! Das ist das A und O!*


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab noch keinen DK erlebt der dem anderen Plattenträger was wegwürfelt, aber das es die gibt bewzeifle ich nicht..
Erlebt habe ich doch wie HEILPALAS den Sonnenverschlinger in Mechanar Hero needen obwohl sie genau wissen der Tank braucht es, dann meinen sie brauchen es dringend für Defequip.. Das war lange noch vor 3.0 (auch schon Jäger miterlebt die daruf bedarf machten wegen "Styleneed")
@maniac-kun: Wenn der DD auch Tankitems braucht muss er das mit dem Tank klären, umgekehrt genauso.. da wird nicht einfach drauflos geneedet. Mit der einstellung würde mich nicht wundern wenn auf Ignoreliste landest bei vielen leuten..

Aber diese Itemgeilheit gilt überall.. Manchmal sind es Druiden oder Palas die meinen sie können auf alles needen da sie ja umbedingt 3 verschiedne Equipps brauchen.
Jäger sind der Klassiker obwohl ich das; "ICH KANN ALLES BRAUCHEN" nur bis höchstens Lv50 erlebt hab, spätestens dann sollten die meisten wissen das, das Schwert mit z.B. 8Def und 12Stärke nix für Jäger ist.. Oft sieht man jedoch das die Jäger den Schurken was wegwürfeln, dafür habe ich auch kein verständnis weil der Schurke nunmal NUR Leder Tragen kann, da ist klar firstneed der Schurke.

Viele hassen den Todesgriff vom Todesritter.. klar wegen den ganzen Gimps die jetzt auch noch zu faul werden um zum Mob zu laufen und ihn lieber einfach herholen, aber ich liebe den Todesgriff vorausgesetzt der DK kann spielen..
In einer Instanz standen wir vor einer 3er Mobgruppe, darunter war ein Castermob. Ich pulle mit Feenfeuer den ersten Mob da ich nicht anstürmen kann ohne die Aggro der danebenstehenden Mobgruppe zu holen, ich sah das der einte Mob Mana hat, aber wusste nicht das es ein RangeDD ist. Bevor ich also dem Magier sagen konnte er solle doch bitte den zauber unterbrechen damit der Castermob zu mir kommt, holt der Todesritter ihn mit Todesgriff schön an meiner position und das dann bei jeder Mobgruppe wo ein RangeDD ist. ;-)


----------



## Adnuf (2. Dezember 2008)

ich hab nix gegen dk's spiel selber einen =)

aber mein main isn worri tank! deshalb ises für mich ganz klar

tank Items: Tank dürfen würfeln (Bedarf) wen ses noch brauchen!! DD stellt sich an und hofft auf glück das ers ürgndwan bekommt

DD Items: Tank hält sich raus. Fals ein dd Bedarf hat passt man!oder gier, WEN es aber keiner der dd's ernsthaft gebrauchen kann frag ich nach und nehms bei endsprechender antwort mit.

Hab mich in ZA zb schon fast zu tote geärgert weil eine(!) die nicht mal kara eq war tank spielen will aber keinerl ei eq dazu hat, mal schnell alle tank items der inze abräumt.

sie WAR und IST warri DD, ich hab das zeuch bis heut noch nit :/


----------



## Lefrondon (2. Dezember 2008)

Logisch isses nur ein Spiel.. aber mal angenommen, jemadn nimmt beim Fußball immer den Ball in die Hand, läuft zum Tor, irft ihn rein und tanzt mit dem Torwart einen Walzer, das wär genauso blöd, und wenn der dann mit "It's just a game" kommt, würden viele auch rot sehen.


----------



## Sikes (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele atm WarriTank und Todesritter sind für mich im moment nur ein Ärgernis von vielen. Im moment läufts zwar so, dass jeder denkt die inis wären viel zu einfach. Diese Aussage wäre ja wahr, wenn die dd's im allgemeinen ihre Klassen wieder besser in den Griff bekommen würden Oo. Ich meine das z.B. Castermobs für mich als Warri eh schon unangenehm sind von den CC fähigen DD's gesilencet werden sollten damit es auch brav mit all den Nahkampfmobs mitmarschiert um in meiner Shockwave zu enden. Leider schaffen das weder die Mages noch die DK's und wundern sich weshalb der Healer stirbt weil der Healaggro hatte. Trotz mehrfachen ansagens (früher hiess es "Stern sheep" heute heissts "Stern bitte silencen und dann direkt auf auf den Totenschädel draufhauen und nebenbei noch adds in die Frostnova machen"... HALLO? Klar ist es meine Aufgabe zu sorgen dass die Mobs an mir kleben, nur wenn ich einem Magier, nem Hunter, nem Schurken oder irgendeiner Dmg Klasse sagen muss wie sie ihn spielen sollen muss ich mich echt fragen warum zum geier man eine solche Klasse überhaupt spielt? Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass ein Retri/DK usw Tankequip wegwürfelt weil er sonst eh nie an Tankequip kommen würde, dann hätte man eben früher anfangen müssen das zu tun oder eben Schmied hochskillen nebenher, da bekommst man ordentlich tankequip (zumindest seit WOTLK). Wenn ich ein dmg teil will, kuck ich erst obs die anwesenden Plattenträger brauchen und frag DANACH nach ob ich es für mein 2nd equip haben darf... so einfach wärs. 

Ach ja... eben gerade die ausrede "wie soll ich sonst an Tankequip kommen?" 1. Daylies machen bei den Fraktionen, gibt Ruf und nette 76er bis 80er (rar bis epic) Gegenstände und Vezauberungen... und wie schon beschrieben: Schmieden! oder jemanden fragen ob man gegen mats das Kobaltset zum Starten macht... Ist ein wenig schlechter als Karaequip aber mit 80 kann man selbst damit die Inis nach und nach erledigen und sich das equip farmen... muss ich ja auch fürs dmgequip...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (2. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....
> 
> DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !
> 
> ...



*gähn*

Mehr fällt mir zu dem Geschreibsel einfach nicht ein.
Einfach nur 

*gähn*


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Dezember 2008)

Adnuf schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen dk's spiel selber einen =)
> 
> aber mein main isn worri tank! deshalb ises für mich ganz klar
> 
> ...



na und? was willst du nun auch noch mit dem kinderkrams?


----------



## Su-Si (2. Dezember 2008)

Was für ein Thread...

Wenn ein Hexer und ein Mage dieselbe Robe haben wollen, dann machen beide Bedarf, wenn und weil sie sie brauchen können. Warum sollte das beim Tankequip anders sein?
Und weil DKs auch tanken können (ohne hier ein neues Thema lostreten zu wollen), dürfen sie selbstverständlich auch darum mitwürfeln. Nur weil sie dieses Mal als DD mitkommen, heisst das ja nicht, dass sie nächstes mal nicht tanken wollen/müssen. Das Problem liegt nur bei der Vielseitigkeit der DKs und die ist nun mal gewollt.

Wenn ich schon lese, dass bei so einer Aktion der DK bei dem ein- oder anderen direkt rausgeworfen werden würde, dann kann ich darüber wiklrih nur den kopf schütteln. Derjenige würde genauso auf meiner ignore-list landen, wie ich auf seiner und gut ists.
Der Tank ist nichts Heiliges, der DK nicht als Klasse minderwertig, weniger credible oder was weiss ich ich in diesem schönen Forum schon so lesen durfte.
Wers wirklich brauchen kann, der meldet Bedarf an. 

Übrigens entlarvend, dass in diesem Thgread über den Todesgriff und wie er nervt geredet wird...hat natürlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber es langt immerhin, um irgendetwas gegen den DK zu sagen. Reicht ja. 

Und wenn der OffWarri jetzt das Tankitem weggewürfelt hätte, weil er eben auch mal tankt (man kann umskillen, ja, das kann man)? Würd dann ebenso ein Heulthread eröffnet werden?...hm...von einigen bestimmt schon, schlechtes Beispiel....

Ach ehrlich, findet den DK ansich doch einfach doof und gut ists.
Dass Threads mit dem Titel "der Spieler hinter dem DK" per se schon Mist ist, fällt kaum auf, immerhin musste dieser Spieler ja mindestens bis Level 55 eine normale Klasse spielen. Da muss sich dann also auf einmal eine Wandlung eingestellt haben, als er die neue Klasse erstellte? Aso, richtig, alle DKs waren früher ja Jäger...na, dann passt es ja wieder...wenns nicht so traurig wäre, dann...^^


----------



## Finsterniss (2. Dezember 2008)

Mage / Hexer / Shadowpriest ... Stoff
Hunter / Schami ... Schwere Rüste (meine die Nahkampfklamotten)
Krieger / Pala / Dk ... Platte ( Auch DD Krams gemeint)
Dudu / Schurke ... Leder DD krams

und was fällt uns auf? Genau! Nichts neues.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> ähm nein können sie nicht ö.Ö
> 
> 
> schwerter, 2h schwerter, zweihandäxte, stangenwaffen, einhandäxte? und unbewaffnet hab extra geguckt ^^ weil ich nen guten kolben aufa bank für meine pala hat sonst hätt ich den meinem freund gegeben


doch sie können kolben tragen. einhand wie zweihand. alledings nicht vorgeskillt wie die anderen. als dk musst du streitkolben dann halt nochmal lernen gehen, aber das aufskillen dürfte mit blutspecc und dem verwüstete lande mob der nicht krepiert in ordnung gehen^^


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Dass Threads mit dem Titel "der Spieler hinter dem DK" per se schon Mist ist, fällt kaum auf, immerhin musste dieser Spieler ja mindestens bis Level 55 eine normale Klasse spielen. Da muss sich dann also auf einmal eine Wandlung eingestellt haben, als er die neue Klasse erstellte? Aso, richtig, alle DKs waren früher ja Jäger...na, dann passt es ja wieder...wenns nicht so traurig wäre, dann...^^




uuuh ein lvl 55 char, ich hab mal was von ebay und so gehört, merkste was?
und ja, bei DKs hab ich vorurteile, is ja meine sache...


----------



## Macaveli (2. Dezember 2008)

heee macht die hunter nicht so fertig hier sonst gibts ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema:
also ich weiß nicht genau aber ich war jetzt schon in einigen gruppen mit DK´s und die meisten wollten irgendwie keinen healer mitnehmen es heißt immer: nimm lieber nochn DD mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gestern meinte einer als wir nen healer eingeladen haben: hey cool war schon lange nimmer mit nem healer in ner ini. ^^
an was liegts? meinen die sie wären zu imba?^^ versteh das nicht.
ich finde dk´s in der ini sind mal ne nette abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (2. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> /sign



Mal ganz ehrlich wen interessierts ob du dein sign machst oder ob irgendein andere Vogel immer hier irgendwas votet.

Wen ihr vote4close schreibt werden es die Mods eh ignorieren, die schließen wen sie es für richtig halten, nicht wen User für richtig halten.
Und nun mal zum Thema: Das kann mit jeder Klasse passieren das der Schurke der Eule die Items wegwürfelt oder der Heilig Pala dem Shadow, man kann es nicht wirklich auf eine Klasse beziehen den auch andere Klassen können mit ihren Fähigkeiten wie Fear etc. Mist bauen. Also einfach tollerant sein dem Dk erklären das er es doch bitte unterlassen sollte oder (mal ganz intollerant) einen Kick in die Wege leiten. (sofern man Gruppenleader ist *g*)


----------



## Sikes (2. Dezember 2008)

"Es ist nur ein Game" ok, gut... mag stimmen... NUR: Selbst im Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht werde ich nicht zulassen, dass jemanden einen würfel nimmt der nur das zeigt was man grad will, beziehungsweise wer nicht vernünftig spielt wird aussen vorgelassen. Das läuft überall so, sei es in der Wirtschaft oder im Kindergarten. Wer nicht fair oder vernünftig spielt/arbeitet wird ignoriert, da nutzt dann die aussage auch nichts mehr, bzw es rechtfertig kein assoziales verhalten. Ein Spiel hat nunmal Regeln auch wenns ja "nur" ne richtlinie ist. Also: spielt entweder fair oder versteckt euch hinter dieser aussage "es ist nur ein spiel" wenn man nur mit anekeln weiterkommen will...


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> "Es ist nur ein Game" ok, gut... mag stimmen... NUR: Selbst im Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht werde ich nicht zulassen, dass jemanden einen würfel nimmt der nur das zeigt was man grad will, beziehungsweise wer nicht vernünftig spielt wird aussen vorgelassen. Das läuft überall so, sei es in der Wirtschaft oder im Kindergarten. Wer nicht fair oder vernünftig spielt/arbeitet wird ignoriert, da nutzt dann die aussage auch nichts mehr, bzw es rechtfertig kein assoziales verhalten. Ein Spiel hat nunmal Regeln auch wenns ja "nur" ne richtlinie ist. Also: spielt entweder fair oder versteckt euch hinter dieser aussage "es ist nur ein spiel" wenn man nur mit anekeln weiterkommen will...



da stimm ich dir zu


----------



## Aresetyr (2. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und nein, ich spiele keinen Tank.



Das wäre auch sowas von egal... die Generation "@" ist einfach über die Jahre immer asozialer geworden und hinter "Ich" kommt oft nur "meinewenigkeit", "ich" und "captain cool - auch bekannt als ich" wie es bei den Simpsons so scherzhaft heißt!

Leider ist es für viele kein Scherz und sie verstehen den Sinn eines ZUSAMMENspiels nicht.

Der Tank kriegt die Tankitems, außer er braucht sie wirklich nicht und überlässt sie einer anderen Klasse, wofür auch immer.
Genauso kriegt der Heiler, Heilequip!

Es ist vollkommen egal welche Klasse was kann, wenn sie es in dieser instanz nicht macht, dann wird sie auch die items dafür nicht kriegen, außer die anderen überlassen es ihr.

Aber diese "Bedarf" - Typen konnte ich nie ab. Kick, Ignore und die nächsten 50 runs wieder mit der Gilde gemacht.... hach waren das noch Zeiten.


----------



## Eschar (2. Dezember 2008)

Das passiert die auch mit Huntern, Vergeltern, DK usw. .... 

Ich für mich kann nur sagen das ich immer Rücksprache mit dem Tank gehalten habe, ob er es braucht. 
Wenn ja dann passe ich, wenn nein dann B. 

Man sollte wenn man als DD mitgeht auch nur auf DD sachen würfeln. 
Klar spielt man wegen den Items, doch was bringt es einem, alles zu haben und keiner nimmt einen mehr mit. 

Von daher hat das nix mit dem DK zu tun - immer mit den Spielern dahinter. 


Die Welle der DK ist groß doch wenn sie mit Lv77 dann auf einmal 6k fürs reiten hinlegen sollen überlegen sich doch einige wieder auf den Main zu wechseln. 
Bei uns auf dem Server findet man nicht so viele 80er DK im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen (eher Mages irgendwie mehr)


----------



## Kickersen (2. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter können tanken, wie sie auch schaden machen können.

Selbst wenn man als DD mit geht, weil meißt kein anderer Platz frei war,
so hat auch er ein Anrecht darauf mitzuwürfeln.

Denke, es gibt hier eher ein anderes Problem, was sich bemerkbar macht.

Damals konnten nur Druiden neben dem Krieger und Paladin tanken. Der einzige
der noch Platte trug, war der Paladin. Dieser legte aber wohl mehr auf andere Stats wert
glaube ich, nie einen Paladintank gespielt.

Jetzt ist da der Todesritter, trägt auch Platte und nerviger Weise mit Fokus auf den selben Stats.
Da sieht selbstredent jeder Def-Tank seine Felle davonschwimmen, weil sie damals eigendlich immer
Zucker in den Popes geblasen bekommen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also stay cool und findet Euch damit ab das Ihr nicht mehr die einzigen Tanks in Platte seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mulle (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht was dieses " Die amren Krieger bekommen ihre Items nicht mehr, weil der DK ihnen das weg würfelt" gejammere soll. Oo schon mal überleget das es einem Priester und eine Mage wohl genau so geht? fast die selben stats auf die gewürfelt werden müssen? Endweder man macht es im vorraus klar, wer was würfelt, oder man akzeptiert einfach das es eine 3te Tank klasse gibt. Ich wäre froh wenn sich letzteres durch setzen würde!

Gürße Mulle


----------



## Butthäd1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> "Es ist nur ein Game" ok, gut... mag stimmen... NUR: Selbst im Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht werde ich nicht zulassen, dass jemanden einen würfel nimmt der nur das zeigt was man grad will, beziehungsweise wer nicht vernünftig spielt wird aussen vorgelassen. Das läuft überall so, sei es in der Wirtschaft oder im Kindergarten. Wer nicht fair oder vernünftig spielt/arbeitet wird ignoriert, da nutzt dann die aussage auch nichts mehr, bzw es rechtfertig kein assoziales verhalten. Ein Spiel hat nunmal Regeln auch wenns ja "nur" ne richtlinie ist. Also: spielt entweder fair oder versteckt euch hinter dieser aussage "es ist nur ein spiel" wenn man nur mit anekeln weiterkommen will...




hehe du bringst es auf den punkt, mit einem außergewöhnlichen beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to topic: wir ham nen hexer in der gilde der seit lichking einen dk zockt, auf 80 gelevelt, tank gespecced, hat atm blaues lvl 80 gear, mit ihm heroic gegangen, stell dir vor ich konnte ihm die aggro trotz 2300 dps nicht abnehmen... und das bei dem equip musst als warri tank mal hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn der dk spielen kann is er genau so ein guter tank wie jede andere klasse, einziges prob is schnell das def cap zu erreichen ohne schild, aber mit bissi sockeln und verz kriegst das auch als dk einigermaßen leicht hin. wenn er nicht spielen kann wie so viele atm, weil einfach die übung mit der neuen heldenklasse fehlt, kannst ihn gleich kicken und zu 4. weitermachen..


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

Butthäd schrieb:


> ....., weil einfach die übung mit der neuen heldenklasse fehlt, kannst ihn gleich kicken und zu 4. weitermachen.....



dann sollen sie sich doch bitte auch mal ihre fähigkeiten und talente durchlesen bitte... dann kommen se schon in übung
machen die meisten aber nicht sondern holzen wild drauf los

noch besser is wenn unholy oder blutdks ZACK tod und verfall, dumm nur das es der pendant zur pala weihe is und agrro macht wie hölle
aber ne der DK meint damit dicken dmg zu fahren woooooohooooo fail in 9von10 fällen


----------



## Butthäd1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Todesritter können tanken, wie sie auch schaden machen können.
> 
> Selbst wenn man als DD mit geht, weil meißt kein anderer Platz frei war,
> so hat auch er ein Anrecht darauf mitzuwürfeln.
> ...



dein post hat absolut nix mit dem thema zu tun, bitte zuerst lesen dann denken, dann posten...
es geht nicht darum dass ein dk tank in nem raid einem warri tank was wegwürfelt so wie du das darstellst...


----------



## Aresetyr (2. Dezember 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Todesritter können tanken, wie sie auch schaden machen können.
> 
> Selbst wenn man als DD mit geht, weil meißt kein anderer Platz frei war,
> so hat auch er ein Anrecht darauf mitzuwürfeln.



NEIN! er tankt doch nicht! er kriegt das Item, WENN der Tank es nicht braucht! ansonsten soll er tank skillen und selbst ne inigruppe aufstellen! sollte als Tank nicht das Problem sein.

btw. nein ich spiele keinen Tank (mehr) (das täte aber auch nix zur Sache) ... mal nen Druiden, aber das is schon etwas länger her... im Moment sowieso nix mit WoW am Hut,


----------



## Neonlicht (2. Dezember 2008)

Und mal wieder die selbe diskussion (fast die selbe)
Es gab bestimmt schon um die 10 Themen mit "Dk würfelt auf mein Equip", "Dk würfelt auf Tankeq obwohl er DD ist " usw
Es reicht langsam mit diesen Themen es ist alles schon mindestens 10 ma gesagt worden.
Wenn ihr Ninja loot oder "verklicken" beim looten vermeiden wollt gibts da die geile Option "Plündermeister" da kann normalerweise nix schief gehn.
Denn macht ihr schön /rnd oder /würfeln  und sehr wer die höhere Zahl hat wenn es euch nicht passt das der Dk auf Tank eq geworfen hat, sei es weil nicht abgesprchen oder Itemgeilheit
sagt ihr ihm das und gebt das item dem Tank. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum schluss nochmal:

             Victory


----------



## Rantja (2. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer den Mob klaut darf ihn behalten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Einfach verrecken lassen und bei Wiederholung aus der Gruppe kicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mein reden! Mich regt eh schon auf, wenn die DKs meckern, sie hätten ja eh so schnell die aggro, aber jedesmal zeitgleich mit dem Tank anfangen auf den Mob einzuprügeln! Aber wie gesagt: Wer die Aggro hat, darf sie behalten!

Wenn hier einige schreiben, daß man ja ruhig dulden kann, daß die DKs bedarf auf Tankitems würfeln dürfen, weil sie ja auch mal tanken können/könnten, was mach ich denn da jetzt? Soll ich jetzt in jeder Ini auf jedes Tank/Heiler/Platten-DD-Teil bedarf würfeln? Ich könnte ja theoretisch auch mal heilen oder damage machen wenn ich lustig bin!

Und ja, es ist wirklich nur ein Spiel, aber ich will den Spieler erleben, der zum 100. mal in eine Ini rennt und seelenruhig lächelnd dabei zusieht, wie ihm zum 100. Mal irgendein anderer Spieler ein Item wegwürfelt, auf das er selber wesentlich mehr bedarf gehabt hätte...


----------



## chiccolo (2. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das du alle Dks in einen Topf schmeisst

Ich denke das du , 20 minuten bevor du diesen post eröffnet hast , in nder ini warst und dir nen DK dein Tank equip geklaut hat.
Jetzt bist du so frustriert das du nichts besseres weisst als all deine gefühle in dieesem scheiss thema zu verkünden.

Sorry aber sowas check ich net

Vote 4 Close


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:
			
		

> *diverse posts...


Ich wuerde dich nie in eine gilde/schlachtgruppe nehmen, da du einfach zu unnett und intolerant bist.
und es geht ja um die zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Ich denke das du alle Dks in einen Topf schmeisst
> 
> Ich denke das du , 20 minuten bevor du diesen post eröffnet hast , in nder ini warst und dir nen DK dein Tank equip geklaut hat.
> Jetzt bist du so frustriert das du nichts besseres weisst als all deine gefühle in dieesem scheiss thema zu verkünden.
> ...



noch so'n vote4hdf

ich glaube du hast dir den thread nich durchgelesen junge


----------



## chiccolo (2. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> noch so'n vote4hdf
> 
> ich glaube du hast dir den thread nich durchgelesen junge



Und ich glaube du bist einer von den Tanks von denen er redet


----------



## Monyesak (2. Dezember 2008)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Und ich glaube du bist einer von den Tanks von denen er redet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag sein


----------



## Butthäd1 (2. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dich nie in eine gilde/schlachtgruppe nehmen, da du einfach zu unnett und intolerant bist.
> und es geht ja um die zusammenarbeit.



unnett is kein deutsches wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber blizzard hat sich ja auch paar gedanken drum gemacht, was glaubt ihr wieso dks keine schilder tragen können? weil se zu imba wären? nenene
damit sie dem warri tank nicht die blockwertungs sachen wegneeden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (2. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dich nie in eine gilde/schlachtgruppe nehmen, da du einfach zu unnett und intolerant bist.
> und es geht ja um die zusammenarbeit.



Ich glaub, er würde solche Leute wie dich auch nicht gerne in seiner Schlachtzugs"gruppe" haben... 

Schlachtzüge finden auf 80 statt und wer da noch immer zu blöd ist, seine Skills und Fähigkeiten zur richtigen Zeit einzusetzen sollte einfach offlinespiele spielen oder den PC ausmachen und sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, ganz klar.

Dumme Leute haben wir genug auf der Welt, die brauch ich nicht auch noch zu Azeroth... leider brauchen sie aber oft Azeroth...


----------



## Neonlicht (2. Dezember 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Und ja, es ist wirklich nur ein Spiel, aber ich will den Spieler erleben, der zum 100. mal in eine Ini rennt und seelenruhig lächelnd dabei zusieht, wie ihm zum 100. Mal irgendein anderer Spieler ein Item wegwürfelt, auf das er selber wesentlich mehr bedarf gehabt hätte...



So hier haste den Spieler^^
Passt zwar nicht in das Thema, weil ich Hexer bin und nur Stoff tragen kann aber auf den Satz musste ich antworten^^
Kann zwar nur aus meiner 70ger Zeit berichten da ich seitdem nichtmehr in Inzen war aber mir wurden immer die Items weggeworfen auf die ich mehr Need gehabt hätte aber halt auch ein anderer der zwar bessere sachen trug aber das gedroppte item halt noch besser war.
Habs seit ich lvl 70 erreicht hatte nur 1 t4 teil erbeutet und auch nur weil ich ne super nette Gilde habe
Eigentlich verdanke ich jeden Raid und Instanz dropp den ich bekommen habe meiner Gilde
da die Spieler sehr nett sind und mir die Items überlassen haben da ich (ok klingt jetzt bissl fies) noobig eq bin xD
Und siehe da im PvP bin ich auch untalentiert laufe immernoch in S2 rum
Habe jetzt zwar lvl 74 aber es gibt nichts besseres als S2 xD
Jedenfalls noch nichts gefundn.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Schlachtzüge finden auf 80 statt und wer da noch immer zu blöd ist, seine Skills und Fähigkeiten zur richtigen Zeit einzusetzen sollte einfach offlinespiele spielen oder den PC ausmachen und sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, ganz klar.


das ist klar aber was hat das damit zu tun?
Und random schlachtzuege...ist eine gewaagte sache


----------



## Odinol (2. Dezember 2008)

Warum soll der DK nicht auf Tankitems würfeln?


----------



## Albra (2. Dezember 2008)

ihr könntet der situation auhc einfach entgehen wenn ihr von den rüstungsarten nur je einen mitnehmt (oder halt wenn ne klasse die das item mit dem ihr liebäugelt nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## Neonlicht (2. Dezember 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Warum soll der DK nicht auf Tankitems würfeln?



Das ist genau das was bestimmt schonmal gesagt wurde.

er kann auf Tankitems würfeln, wenn er tankt kein Problem.
Wenn wer DD ist auch kein Problem.
Wenn er Heal ist ist es nen Problem (Dk kann nicht healen bzw nur sich selber soweit ich weiß, also müsste der Dk Drogen nehmen oder nen Hirnschaden haben um zu denken er kann andere healen( wenns falsch is habe ich nichts gesagt))

Wenn er DD spielen sollte sollte es am besten vorher abgesprochen worden sein wer auf Tank items würfeln darf damit es nicht zu folgender Situation kommt:

Gruppe legt Boss XYZ
es dropped ein Tank item

Tank(Need): 47
Heal (Gier oder Passen)
DD(Gier oder Passen)
DK (NEED NEED NEED) : 80

DK kriegt Item

Tank fängt gejammere an-> DK wird aus Grp gekickt und Ignoriert
(Dies ist ein ausgedachtes Beispiel)


Um dies zu vermeiden könnte man absprechen wer auf was würfeln darf der man nimmt die loot option Plündermeister


----------



## Sjul (2. Dezember 2008)

mir was für gruppen geht ihr inzen? ne normale Gruppen verteilung sieht doch so aus? 1 DK tank, 3 DK dd und 1 DK heal? das jeder alles benutzen kann? Wie ein Jäger? So in der Art "für Pet heal?"


----------



## Aresetyr (2. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist klar aber was hat das damit zu tun?
> Und random schlachtzuege...ist eine gewaagte sache


Ich nahm auf folgendes bezug, jetzt klarer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich wuerde dich nie in eine gilde/schlachtgruppe nehmen, da du einfach zu unnett und intolerant bist.
> und es geht ja um die zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich als DD dabei bin würfle ich auch nie auf tankitems die der Tank noch braucht.
Wenn ich als Tank dabei wäre und einer wäre so dreist auf für mich brauchbare Tankitems zu würfeln, DANN: kick und ignore. Auf level 70+ sollte man spätestens gemerkt haben, welche spielregeln auch in der virtuellen WoW-Welt gelten. Und mit noobs die es auch bis dahin nicht gecheckt haben, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust zu spielen.

Gruss Durin


----------



## Asilon (2. Dezember 2008)

Also zum thema muss ich sagen ich selber spiele auch dk und hab vor in zukunft zu tanken bin allerdings noch auf blut geskillt...ih frag aber den tank ob er des braucht weil ich des nich so dringend brauch dk kann ja auch mit dd equip bissl tanken...

aber davon abgesehn kann man auch als frost(also tank) dk als dd in ne grp mitgehn also fänd ichs dann nich verwunderlich wenn so einer auf tankitems würfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man kann ja mal fragen voher/vergleichen wers dringender braucht ^^

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (2. Dezember 2008)

mich als Schurken nerven diese Todesritter in den Instanzen sehr...
ich werde öffters angeschrieben wiso ich "Tritt" nicht benutze ....
Ein Dk hat soweit ich weiß 3 (Blutelfen 4) Spells um einen Zauber zu unterbrechen. Machen sie es ? NEIN.
Die meisten können ihre Klasse selbst ab 70 noch nicht mal spielen. (ich hab meinen dk auf 64 und kenn mich da schon aus)
Und dann noch Todesgriff -.- beim questen und farmen können sie dir deine mobs damit klauen aber in einer Instanz wenn der Heiler mal 
Aggro hat benutzen sie es? NEIN! 

Ja ich weiß sehr viel mimimi deswegen schreib ich es mir selbst:
- MIMIMI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deveto80m (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele selbst DK und habe auch anfangs immer getankt, bis ich in manchen Situationen merkte (heroic) dass es doch nicht ausreicht. Also gehe ich nun überall als DD mit und habe natürlich umgeskillt. Ich sage gleich dass ich auch auf DD würfel. Wenn der Tank jedoch ein Item bereits hat, dann würfel ich auch auf DEF, sonst würde ich doch niemals einem Tank sein DEF Equip wegwürfeln, das ist einfach mal Asi. 

Habe auch schon gehabt, dass mir ein DEF Tank die Axt aus Blitz heroic weggewürfelt hat, aber hey, es gibt solche und solche...


----------



## Bienalt (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde das DKs genauso ein Recht drauf haben auf Tankrüssi zu würfeln, da ihre Fähigkeiten zum Tanken stark genug sind.  Kann deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen. MFG


----------



## Lord Nordmann (2. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> Todesgriff:
> 
> jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...



Da gibts aber auch unter den Kriegerkollegen ein paar ganz ausgebuffte. Ich als Def schieße den Mob an,
damit der gefälligst zu mir kommt. Und der nette DD-Krieger neben mir schmeißt seinen Strumangriff rein
und stoppt damit natürlich den Mob...

Aber solche Spezis gibts sicher in jeder Klasse.

Gruß
Nord


----------



## Protek (2. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.



Aber es gibt eine deutliche Abgrenzung zu den Rollen die jeder Spieler in einer Instanzgrp einnimmt und dementsprechene Firstneed Ansprüche -- wie z.b die des Tanks der Gruppe auf die Deff Sachen. Wer die DDealer Rolle einnimmt hat sich dazu entschieden.

Man kann miteinander reden. Es ist ja nicht so das der Tank wirklich alles noch braucht usw. aber in Hero Inis ist es besonders auffällig wie sich DK die leichtere Rolle des DD spielen und nicht die ganze Verantwortung für einen Wipe nebst Tank/Healer einnehmen müssen. Das sie dann noch auf Firstneed beharren ist schon eine ziemliche dreiste Sache.

Es gibt bei allen Klassen/Völkern unterschiedliche Spielertypen und es ist nicht so, das ich hier absolut den DK in die Ecke stellen möchte, viel mehr geht es mir um die aktuelle Problematik der Lootverteilung. Die Leute wollen alles schnell haben, kein Aufwand darf noch vorhanden sein. Vielleicht kommt auch daher diese Einstellung. Jedenfalls kenn ich einen Paladin Tank der mit Glück noch sein Tankschmuck bekam, durch Würfelglück hat er also gewonnen und die Gruppe war zu Recht nicht gerade gut auf den DK zu sprechen. Muss das wirklich sein? Hat man als DK das Gefühl ins Hintertreffen zu geraten wenn man sich nicht durch Rambo Methoden ausrüstet?

Ich erklär das jetzt nochmals gerne wieso der TANK der Instanz xY bevorzugt wird. 

Also, ein Tank der in eine Hero Instanz geht, was will der da drin wohl, abgesehen von Heldentum Marken? Ja richtig, er will sich weiter equipen. Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, das sich dieser Tank noch nicht voll ausgerüstet hat. 

Der Tank und damit könnte man DK miteinschliessen nebst Krieger/Pala/Druide stellt sich der Gruppe zur Verfügung um den Schaden einzustecken und den Erfolg der Gruppe zu gewährleisten. Über die Schwierigkeit und Aufgabe der einzelnen Klassen will ich mich hier nicht auslassen. 
Der Deff Tank hat sich also auf eine Richtug ausgelegt und kämpft sich mit der Gruppe durch die Instanz. ER, der TANK ist einzig dazu da, genau diese Aufgabe in WoW zu erfüllen. Es ist nicht sein Ziel im PvP oder sonst wo zu glänzen, einzig in den Instanzen/Raids. 

Der DD gleich welcher Art kann also nicht kommen und Bedarf auf ein Item machen, das schon von der Logik her ihm nicht zusteht. Mit Ausnahme das es der Tank nicht will. Mit den Spielern die der Auffassung und nach dem Motto spielen, dass jeder auf alles need machen kann, wird man nicht ein zweites Mal in eine Instanz gehen.
Der Tank xY passt im Gegenzug ja auch vornehm auf alle DD Items oder fragt nach, den Free4All Loot ist ja stets eine Option. Dennoch hat dann in einer solchen Situation wieder der DD ein Vorzugsrecht. Beim Healer wäre es eigentlich das gleiche. 
Tank/Healer erfüllen eine wichtige Funktion in der Instanz, ohne diese 2 geht schon mal gar nichts. Aber auch ohne DD geht nix. 

Auf alle Fälle macht man sich keine Freunde wenn man nicht die Verhaltensregeln in Instanzen kennt. Es gibt ein paar ungeschriebene Gesetzte, die scheinbar bei den Neuspielern völlig in Vergessenheit geraten sind.

An Weihnachten wird es wiederum eine Welle DK geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frage mich einfach, wo die überwiegend guten Leute von früher Classic/BC abgeblieben sind.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag nur: Pet heal Equip (immer wieder funny)
DK's wollen halt *irgendwann* auch mal tanken und schnappen sich schon mal die super Tankitems...
natürlich nicht die feine Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'' richtig ...wenn 2 warris in ner hero sind ....[...]..da muss der 2. ja dmg machen ...''
Nein.
Warst du noch nie in Instanzen wo man 2 oder mehr tanks braucht?


----------



## chyroon (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit meinen DK derzeit DD, da ich ihn aber als Tank haben will muss ich auf Tankitems würfeln.

Vorallem wie es sich schon anhört, zwischen Tank und DK oO


----------



## lord just (2. Dezember 2008)

also DK haben halt andere stats, auf die sie aufpassen müssen als die anderen klassen bisher.

auf frost braucht halt tankitems wenn man tanken will, was ganz klar ist. deff wertung usw sind da sehr wichtig und ein frost dk tanked anders als andere tanks, weil er viel schaden raushaut und nur selten, dann aber recht viel schaden frist.

auf blut geskillte DK brauchen stärke und *rüstung*, weil es nen skill gibt, der die ap pro so und so viel rüstung um so und so viel erhöht. da kann es dann schonmal passieren, dass nen DK auf nen eigentlich typisches tank item need macht. ausserdem kann man so auch leichter mal als tank aushelfen. einfach frostaura an und man tanked ganz ordentlich und bekommt durch den hohen rüstungswert nicht so viel schaden ab.

der DK ist halt noch ne recht neue klasse und noch nicht alle wissen, welche items für die gut sind. ratingbuster usw. sind auch noch nicht auf dem stand, als dass sie einem da helfen könnten.

und man kennt es doch nicht nur von DK. es passiert (zumindest mir) oft genug, dass krieger oder paladine die nicht prot geskillt sind tankitems weg würfeln, weil die auch irgendwann mal tanken wollen und sonst nicht an gute items kommen und man ja auch so gut tanken würde mit schlechterem equip. und tanks würfeln auch auf dd sachen, weil sie halt beim leveln auch schaden machen wollen.

und pet heal hat damals für jäger wirklich sinn gemacht, weil man so auch sein pet als richtigen tank nutzen konnte und so gut wie jeden elite alleine legen konnte.


----------



## valknutr (2. Dezember 2008)

Ihr müsst das allerdings auch so sehen....Wenn ich mit meinem 73er DK mit sag ich mal grünem DPS-Equip rumlaufe un krieg zum Beispiel durch ne Quest n grünes Tank-Platten-Item is die Sache so dass alle Werte besser werden würden.Also alles wie Ausdauer,AP,Parieren un so weiter.Der einzige Wert der zur Zeit was ich so mitbekommen hab in den Keller rutscht ist Crit.
Deswegen sin so Instanz-Def-Items selbst für nen DD'ler Todesritter nich zu ignorieren.Die AP un so weiter sin schon derb.Weiß net wie das im 80er Bereich aussieht.
Soviel dazu...Aber eins is klar : Wenn der Tank es braucht hat er es auch zu bekommen!


----------



## SkinX (2. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....
> 
> DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !
> 
> ...


Dir ist schon klar das es DK Tanks gibt die komplett T7 haben und als MT in naxx mit genommen werden?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist halt schwierig Crushing-Immun zu werden als DK, ansonsten ist nen DK ein sehr angenehmer Tank. Das steht hier allerdings nicht zur Diskussion, meiner Meinung nach ist jemand der als DD in eine Instanz geht auch nicht nicht berechtigt dem Tank seine Items wegzurollen, sondern darf das nehmen was abfällt und sonst ganz normal auf seine DD Klammotten rollen. Wenn er doch aber so dringend need auf Tankequip hat sollte er sich vielleicht überlegen einfach etwas zu tanken, dann hat er auch das recht auf das passende Equipment.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also könnte ich laut einiger Leute auch mal auf Verstärkerequip würfeln, weil ich ja auch das spielen könnte als zu heilen... gut zu wissen :>



Ich würfel als Moonkin auch auf Feral Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip muss man sich nur absprechen, dann ist alles kein Problem. Das sollte bei 5 Leuten eigentlich möglich sein.

Genauso finde ich dass man wenn man bereits eine Sache bekommen hat bei dem nächsten Drop auch ruhig mal jemand anderem den Vortritt lassen kann wenn es mehrere Interessenten gibt.


----------



## Warp16 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin blut geskillt un lv bis 80 jetz als dd aber wenn in inis tankzeug dropt mach ich auch immer need da ich mit 80 tanken will..... hab jetz scho n tank equipp zusamm dfas etwa gleich gut is wies dd^^
ich mach also auf tank un dd need. wenn i als dd in ne ini geh mach i dd need un wenn i tank need mach sach i halt das i mir tank zeug farme..... wenn i als tank mitgeh kann i ja sowiso tank eq needen un wenn dd dropt sach i immer das i sons dd bin un nur in der ini jetz als tank aushelfe^^.


----------



## fabdiem (2. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Ich bin blut geskillt un lv bis 80 jetz als dd aber wenn in inis tankzeug dropt mach ich auch immer need da ich mit 80 tanken will..... hab jetz scho n tank equipp zusamm dfas etwa gleich gut is wies dd^^
> ich mach also auf tank un dd need. wenn i als dd in ne ini geh mach i dd need un wenn i tank need mach sach i halt das i mir tank zeug farme..... wenn i als tank mitgeh kann i ja sowiso tank eq needen un wenn dd dropt sach i immer das i sons dd bin un nur in der ini jetz als tank aushelfe^^.



also so etwas nennt man ja wohl schreibfaul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab den text net verstanden

@topic

1. dk machen sehr viel schaden, tragen platte und können sich selbst heilen

   was will man mehr?

2. dk's dürfen alles! -.-


----------



## fatbronski (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja mal wieder ein tolles Thema hier. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass jeder seine Kohle jeden Monat für dieses Spiel bezahlt (Ich betone SPIEL). Warum sollte ich als Dk nicht auf Gegenstände würfeln, die meinen stat's die ich brauche entsprechen.? Ich würde auf alles Würfeln was Ausdauer und Stärke beinhaltet. (Ausgenommen Verteidigungshaltung) 

Ich kann nur am Wochenende eine Instanz laufen, wenn ich dann nicht mal würfeln würde bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich Monate um einigermaßen vernünftige Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Leute bleibt mal locker,
und seid nicht so verbissen.

Jeder möchte was erreichen, und aus Erfahrung beschweren sich meist die leute, die am meisten Zeit zum zocken haben.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonIcognito (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Dezember 2008)

> Jeder möchte was erreichen, und aus Erfahrung beschweren sich meist die leute, die am meisten Zeit zum zocken haben.



Nicht nur die, sondern auch jene, die selbst keinen Plan haben....

Wenn ein Tank auf Off Sachen würfeln würde, mit der Begründung:"Will in 91 lvln mal Offi werden", wäre das dann ok?

Hier hat anscheinend ein frustrierter Tank, der mal mit 1-2 DK`s pech hatte, nicht weil es DK`s waren, sondern weil Noobs sie spielten, einfach seinen Frust in einen Thread gepackt und alles, was irgendwann mal selbst Pech mit 1-2 DK`s hatte, giesst Öl ins Feuer....

Threads wie diesen, indem eine bestimmte Klasse angeprangert wird, weil man mal Pech hatte mit den Spielern dahinter, gab es zu tausenden und wird es auch immer geben.

Das einzige Plattenzeug, auf das ich nicht würfel in Instanzen, sind Loladin-Zaubermacht-Kombis, auf alle anderen Plattenteile werde ich genauso wie Warri/Pala würfeln.
Wems nicht passt, hat den Sinn des Spiels verpeilt, denn:

Es gibt in diesem SPIEL keine Regel, die besagt, dass manch einer würfeln darf und andere nicht...

....ein Hunter und ein Pala würfeln um Ashkandi, während der einzige Tank im Raid, der seit 28 runs darauf wartet heult, weil er zuweing DKP hat.....frei nach Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das beste ist sich VOR der Instanz abzusprechen!
> 
> Krieger <-> Pala
> 
> ...



Und weisst du welcher Baum Dual-Wield ist? Genau: FROST... Soviel zum Thema Klassenverständnis. Untod und Blut brauchen beiide 2h Waffen. Und sowas wie du zerstören den Ruf der Todesritter... Oh man...


----------



## Alien123 (2. Dezember 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> es gilt wie immer die alte regel wenn man es brauchen kann badarf da kann der tank rumheulen wie er will der dk hat die instanz ebenso durchgezogen und wenn er tanking gear will hat er recht darauf zu würfeln




Ja ne is klaa, und ich würfel demnächst auf jegliche Arten von Leder Items mit meinen Druiden, bzw. Platte mit meinem Paladin.


----------



## oerpli (2. Dezember 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Okay, dann bitte auch Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Fear und alles entfernen..
> 
> Was für eine unlogische aussagen. Wieso sollte das wieder entfernt werden? Das ist die einzige möglichkeit für nen DK ordentlich zu pullen. Rofl.


Was bist du für ein Gimp? Warum sollt ein DK mit Todesgriff pullen? Dir ist schon bewusst, was der Skill eigtl. bewirkt, oder?


----------



## LouisVanGeest (2. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jeder kann auf das Würfel anf das er will und ich habe auch schon Mages erlebt die auf Platte sachen bedarf gemacht haben. *Das liegt nicht an den Klassen sondern an den Spielern und in jeder hinter jeder klasse sitzt auch irgentwo ein Arschloch dahinter.*
> 
> Den Todesgriff find ich spitze denn wenn ich mit 4 anderen DK in eine Instanz gehe und der eine der Tankt ziemlich im roten bereich ist kann ich den mob zu mir rüber ziehen. und der der ander kann sich bandagieren.
> 
> Tipp such dir ne gescheite gilde und geh mit denen in inztanzen!




also so einen Müll hab ich noch niiiiiiiiiiieeeeeee gehört....

Du wärst einer der leute den ich mit sofortiger wirkung aus ner gruppe aus nem schlachtzug und sogar aus ner gilde kicken würde!!!

Jeder kann würfeln auf das was er will!?

öhm jo bin schurke und ach ja das schild da gefällt mir da mach ich BEDARF...

trottel


----------



## Namir (3. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.



das stimmt. 
ich wollte den dk machen um mit ihm zu tanken. da ich aber in vielen inis nicht an tankequip rankam, da ich's dem tank jeweils gelassen hab (ausser er ist nicht eindeutig tank, sondern nur für die ini (z.b. anderer dk)) und ich komme jetzt nicht an tankequip ran (über inis) weil ich eben nicht drauf würfle und so komme ich auf keinen grünen zweig. weil ich mit meinem momentanen equip keine hero tanken kann. so langsam komme ich über ruf an dinge ran. aber ich möchte auch daran erinnern, dass es z.b. palas gibt, die auf vergelter, tank und heilequip würfeln, auch stoff, wenn sie grad wollen. und tank manchmal auch auf zweihandschwerter und so für den fall, dass sie umskillen usw. 
also lass deine wut nicht an den dks aus sondern an den bösen ninjalooter (die mag ich auch nicht), das hat dann aber nichts mit der klasse zu tun.

gruss


----------



## Thersus (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!



Nein, da bist du höchstgradig falsch informiert. FrostDK's sind die einzigen, die mit 2 1h was anfangen können, naja, Unholy vielleicht noch. Aber Blut hat +2handwaffen Skill, somit absolut berechtigt Need von allen.


----------



## Balanvallet (3. Dezember 2008)

naja ich spiel ja auch einen und werde gerne mitgenommen in instanzen....bin halt dd und sammel nebenbei auch tankequip.....
wenn ich als dd dabei bin ist für mich klar wauf was ich würfeln darf und was nich....wenn nen tankequip fällt frage ich höflich nach ob es gebraucht wird und wenn ich es nich bekomm das ist es halt so

habe aber auch schon andere geschichten gehört und das find ich dann wirklich schade zerstört den ruf noch mehr des dk......
aba gut meinen hebt es dann wieder an*gg*

ne also an alle hinter den dk's stecken immernoch die selben menschen die auch mit anderen klassen eben gut spielen und höflich sind oder eben die arschlöcher die nur itemgeil sind also nich gleich jeden dk an den pranger stellen

mfg


----------



## Protek (3. Dezember 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen du hast wohl ein problem mit Dk´s oder Protek?



Hmm, lass mich überlegen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jein, eigentlich finde ich die Klasse ein nettes Gimmick das es nicht unbedingt gebraucht hätte. Ist natürlich immer förderlich für ein Spiel wenn die Klassenvielfalt gross ist. Das Blizzard nun die Idee kam noch 1 Klasse mit der Fähigkeit zu tanken zu bringen, fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich unbedingt nötig. Todesritter als DD okay, als Tank hätte nicht unbedingt sein müssen. 

@fatbronski - Zu deiner Aussage das man doch auf alles würfeln kann was man brauchen könnte. 
Natürlich kann man das, man macht sich aber nicht unbedingt Freunde. In WoW gibts trotz der niedlichen Grafik doch gewisse Verhaltenskodexe die von der mehrheitlichen Spielermasse getragen werden. Es kommt ganz drauf an mit was für Spielern du in eine Instanz gehst. Den einen ist es egal, den anderen ist es sehr wichtig das der Loot nach gewissen Kriterien verteilt wird.


Der "Todesritter" steht als Synonym für jene Spieler, die den schnellen Content wollen. 

Jetzt hat natürlich ein Gelegenheitsspieler wirklich das Problem das er nicht viel spielt. In der Zeit die er spielt will er was erreichen oder bekommen. Die Frage ist dann natürlich für was braucht er die Items überhaupt? Diese Frage stellt sich aber nicht, jeder möchte sich natürlich ausrüsten, egal wie lange er spielt pro Woche.

Das Problem ist das verschiedene Spielertypen aufeinander treffen. Im Grunde ist dies aber auch kein Problem wenn sich der Gelegenheitsspieler im klaren ist, was er eigentlich spielen möchte. Damit wäre sicher allen Beteiltigen geholfen. Wer DD ist und in eine Instanz geht, der hat nun mal eher Anrecht auf DD Teile als irgendwas anderes. Wie gesagt, das ist bei jeder Konstellation der Grp anders.


Es ist meine Meinung, wenn ich schreibe das ich für eine gerechte Verteilung bin, je nach der Rolle der Klassen. Aber das sieht wirklich bei jeder Gruppe anders aus. Ich bin es mich von alten Zeiten her einfach gewohnt, dass ein gewisse Rücksicht genommen wird. Ich versteh auch die Gegenseite mit ihrem zeitlichen Problem.


WoW sollte doch Spass machen und für solchen braucht es immer gewisse Richtlinien. 

Man merkt es auch deutlich hier im Forum wie es 2 Lager gibt. Die Befürworter und die Gegner der Bedarf/Gier Frage. 


Meiner Meinung nach ist das einfach ein SpassKiller mit solchen Spielern in eine Instanz zu gehen. Wenn man von Anfang an klar stellt. "Hey Leute, bei uns kann jeder auf alles Bedarf machen was er brauchen könnte" dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

Die meisten Gruppen spielen aber nach dem altbewährten System der Gier/Bedarfs Frage. 

Gut, ich verstehs wenn das in gewisse Köpfe nicht rein will. So nach dem Motto ich bezahl meine monatlichen Gebühren und darf alles... ist ja eigentlich ein SinglePlayer Spiel. Zu dem wird es auch mit der Zeit, wenn die Mehrheit einem auf Ignore hat.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (3. Dezember 2008)

Na gut, dass ich Mage bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (3. Dezember 2008)

irata1959 schrieb:


> Wird schon einen  grund haben , warum die stadtwachen , in sw zb , den dk faules obst nachschmeissen ....



^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich flame nicht gerne, aber das muss zu diesem Thread einfach mal sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> lol....   (rofl ich hab lol gesagt ö.Ö)
> das gleiche Problem gab es als der Pala endlich nen ordentlichen tankbaum bekam. es gibt nur ein großes Problem, 3 tanks- alle gleiche Rüstung ( vorallem da ja nun str beim pala als zaubermacht gutgeschrieben bekommt.
> 
> find mal immer nen heiler, ich habe nun eine gespielt weil ich als Ex pala tank NIE nen heiler gefunden habe, bzw als heiler nun den großen tankmangel sehe. Zudem habe ich anfangs auf einem neuen server angefangen, kannte niemanden, wie soll das dann gehen, 0815 gilden sich auch net immer toll, viele sind schlimmer wie rnds oder nutzen die gilde nur zum posen oder chatten.



Und das ist eine Begründung, als DD auf Tankitems zu würfeln? Wenn ich meinen Deff-Warri spiele, lasse ich dem DD die Off-Plattenteile; mit meinem Druiden-Heiler haben selbstverständlich die DD-Klassen den Vortritt; Stoff fasse ich da auch nicht an, wenn ein Bettvorleger das brauchen kann. Mit meinem Jäger würfel ich nicht auf Leder-Zeugs, wenn das ein Druide oder Schurke in der Gruppe gebrauchen kann. Und ich kenne die Ochsentour ohne starke Gilde im Rücken etc.; da muß man sich halt seine Reputation langsam aufbauen (es ist schon seltsam, wie schnell ich eingeladen werde, wenn ich mit meinen Chars nur online komme - eventuell liegt das daran, daß man einen bleibenden guten Eindruck sowohl vom Verhalten als auch von den Leistungen hinterlassen hat).

Wer das nicht macht (und der kann da noch so sehr jammern von wegen "finde keine eigene Gruppe", obwohl ich das mit meinem Tank und Heiler genauso schaffen muß), der landet umgehend auf Ignore; der Name wird ebenfalls an die Gilde weitergemeldet.


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir war das auf 70 ja immer so jaa ich geh inne ini tanken, alles tank eq wird mir weggewürfelt, von kriegern die noch auf dd sind und erst auf deff umskillen wollen. Dann en paar monate später bin ich selber dd und wenn ich wo drauf würfel krieg ich einen aufn deckel. Iwie blöd=(


----------



## Vesber (3. Dezember 2008)

@tikume... made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche Gejammer. Leute die sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise benachteiligt fühlen, verallgemeinern das Verhalten von einzelnen Personen. Denn, ja is echt so, die Charaktere werden von Menschen gesteuert. Genauso wie es in der U-Bahn den fiesen Pöbel gibt der der Oma den Sitz wegschnappt und dazu noch blöde grinst gibt es diese Leute auch im MMORPG. Dort vielleicht sogar noch mehr weil sie kaum mit irgendwelchen Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben. 

Ich war heute sowohl als Tank als auch als Vergelter in ner Ini. Zugegeben, ich habe gehofft das der Tank den Schmuck nicht brauchte als er gedropt ist, aber er brauchte ihn leider. Zugegeben, ich habe gehofft das der Warri die off-Plattenhosen net braucht, aber er hatte nunmal need als ich als Tank drin war. 
Ich hätte auch auf die Heilerrobe würfeln können, weil ich halt noch kein heal-equip aus Northrend habe. Vielleicht steht der Priest der sie bekommen hat irgendwann hinter mir und genau die paar Pünktchen die die Robe besser is retten mir als Tank das Leben.

Need nur auf Sachen die meiner aktuellen Aufgabe in der grp entsprechen oder wenn kein anderer need hat nach Absprache. Egal ob ich als Pala oder wer anders als DK. Das ist die Regel, so ist es meistens. Das was der TE beschreibt ist die Ausnahme.

Pull durch Todesgriff? Da kommt es doch auf die Situation an... Unser Tank hat sich heute gefreut als er vergeblich versucht hat den Caster um die Ecke zu locken und mein Kumpel ihm die Amoklaufende Blitzschleuder vor die Füsse gesetzt hat.

Ich wär ja eher dafür das der DK generft wird damit ich wieder Duelle gegen meinen Kumpel gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manmanman


----------



## Nexyn (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spielen auch einen Tank. Wenn ich in Instanzen Tanke ist für mich eines klar, Ich bekomme das Defzeugs solange ich es noch brauche, genauso wie ich nur aufs Offgear würfel wenns niemand haben will.
Hatte auch schon DK`s die das Gefühl hatten mir was wegzuwürfeln. 
Da gibt es bei mir nur eine Lösung: Du würfels Defgear? Ok du kannst weitertanken, bye all!


----------



## Ulikjin (3. Dezember 2008)

Dasselbe Gejaule gabs doch auch als Druiden und Paladine auf einmal zum "richtigen" Tank aufgewertet wurden.
Tatsache ist: Blizzard sieht in ihren offiziellen Foren den DK als vollwertigen Tank, obs der (Warrior) Community nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Magmaster (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele mit meinen Druiden auch Tank und kenne deratige Situationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich wollen die DK´s auch mal tanken und dafür benötigen sie ordentliches tankequip ... und das wächst nun mal nicht auf Bäumen ... so wie ich es selbst schon oft feststellen mußte ... muss man da ständig dran arbeiten.

Aber wenn ich für ne Gruppe tanke, dann habe ich first need auf Tankitems und Secoundneed auf Damage / Healitems.
Die Lootverteilung erfolgt also nach vernünftigen Gesichtspunkten, das die Klassen so wie sie dabei sind auch in Ihrer derzeitigen Funktion gestärkt werden ... andernfalls sollte man das vorher absprechen.

Solche Ninjatypen die auf alles need haben hatte ich auch schon. Wer hatte die nicht schonmal?

Ich selbst rede dann mit denjenigen direkt bei der lootvergabe wenn sowas weggeniniat wurde.... sollte sich eine unvernünftigeRegelung diesbezüglich herausstellen ... muss die Gruppe leider ohne mich den nun folgenden weg bestreiten... so einfach ist das. ( bzw. wenn es beim Endboss weggeniniat wurde .... gibts auch ne Blacklist für solche Leute , der darf sich dann über das eine Item freuen .... aber den rest des spiels nicht mehr mit meiner Hilfe rechnen).

Ob sich das lohnt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Also nicht entmudigen lassen ... klare Vorstellungen formulieren bzw. im vorraus abklären und schon läuft alles wieder rund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg. Magmaster


----------



## etmundi (3. Dezember 2008)

Namaste
gibt es eigentlich noch Spieler wie mich, die das Spiele
 1.komplett ohne Atlas-Lootlink spielen
 2.Die in eine Ini gehn weils einfach Spaß
 3. Sich über jede Item freuen, das ihren Char verbessert
 4. Sich nicht ärgern, wenn sie mal nix bekommen
 5. Die lediglich im Arsenal nachsehn, womit sie ihre Ausrüstung verbessern 
     können und auch erst dann nachsehn, wo es dropt
 6. Die mit dem ganzen T-drölfzig Gedönse nix anfangen können.

  Als mir ist meine Zeit echt zu schade, um mich aufzuregen, wenn mir jemand 
etwas weg würfelt.

Das ganze ist doch lediglich ein Spiel.


----------



## hödr (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

sry kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich habe selbst einen DK angefangen, da dies wirklich die erste "melee" Klasse ist die mir Spass macht.

Ich war auch schon x ma in HC und habe immer nur dann need auf tank Items gemacht wenn Sie der MT nicht gebraucht hat.

Man kann nicht an einer Klasse gewisse Grunsätze festlegen.

Das ich kein Schild tragen kann weiss ich auch

Gruß


----------



## Huntêr1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.



ohja das ist mir auch schon passiert 

in ner inze das erste mal drin gewesen dk dabei gehabt erste mobgruppe ich (tank) pull, 3sek. später mob wech...(todesgriff)

hab den dk gebeten das sein zu lassen er meint ist ok...

nächste gruppe : Pull vom Tank, kurz drauf todesgriff, sag zum dk passiert das nochmal lass ich dich verrecken

2mobgrp später... tank pullt, dk macht todesgriff ich mich umgedreht hab friedlich meine 3 mobs getankt und hab den dk ganz brav verrecken lassen und der heiler hat ihn auf meine bitte hin nicht geheilt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

daraus konnte er tatsächlich lernen und hat es sogar gelassen, was ich noch die absolute härte fand das er der meinung war auf leder würfeln zu wollen weil da ausweichwertung drauf war 

PS: bin dudutank deswegen regte mich das mit dem lederteil auf^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.



Kleiner tip hatte letztens ne gruppe mit 4 dk´s und einem priester (ich auch dk aber tank) 2 davon ham satte 450 dps gefahren und haben die ganze zeit todesgriff gezündet bei der ersten gruppe hab ich mir die noch zurückgeholt und umgetankt^^ dann priester angeschrieben: sollte er sehn das einer AUSSER MIR todesgriff benutzt soll er ihm doch mal die heilung verweigern, gesagt getan beide nOOb-DK´s dauertot wiel immer wieder todesgriff (hab die natürlich nach dem tot immer zurückgepullt damit der heiler nix abkriegt) nach jeweils 2 toden haben se mit einem "fuckya du noobtankpissa" oder so ähnlich die gruppe verlassen der gute dk war noch drin und der heiler und ich ham uns kaputt gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die beiden "Kunden" haben wir dann mit nem guten schurken und ner nich ganz so dps-starken aber netten elfen-jägerin ersetzt. Also mir haben die 2 den Tag gerettet, warum aufregen wenn man die andern so herrlich auf die palme bringen kann? =)

LG
Drago


----------



## Xenila (3. Dezember 2008)

Wahnsinn wieviel scheisse kann man denn nur schreiben... 

Ich selber bin DK auf 80 und sammel auch beide Equips, da ich immo Frost geskillt bin sammel ich auch viel Tank gear, DMG Gear sammel ich aber auch, denn wir haben dür die Raids genug Tanks, da werd ich nicht groß aufmarschieren, und werde bestimmt nicht mich als Maintank anbieten wenn es richtige Krieger gibt. 

Nur für Heros reicht mein Equip gerade so aus zum tanken... also noch mehr Tank gear besorgen und wenn man dann mal 28k HP hat und Rüsi von 25k wüsste ich net wieso nen Krieger besser tanken sollte als nen DK... Ich hab genug Spells um fast eine Minute durch gehend weniger DMG zu bekommen... 

Und redet net immer von Heldenklasse und so nen Müll... Da is kein Unterschied... sonst is Pala wohl die Gottklasse... schließlich hab ich gegen den auf LV 60 und er 62 auch keinen Hauch einer Chance gehabt im PVP...



Wenn mich wer sucht Kômâ Proudmoore ....  

Und jetzt flamed net ich hab bis auf Mage alle Klassen auf 70 gespielt ich kenn soweit alle.


----------



## Mendranis (3. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> gibt es eigentlich noch Spieler wie mich, die das Spiele
> 1.komplett ohne Atlas-Lootlink spielen
> 2.Die in eine Ini gehn weils einfach Spaß
> ...



Ich spiele umgefähr nach diesem Prinzip , doch ich schaue überhaupt nicht nach wo was dropt , sondern ich gehe in eine Instanz und fals etwas dropen sollte das mich verbessern würde , nehme ich es natürlich gerne mit.
Doch hier kommt ein Problem auf...
Ich spiele nun seit Release von WotLK einen Todesritter und was ich merken muss ist einfach demütigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen Spieler die sich mit jeder Klasse auseinander gesetzt haben bzw. auseinandersetzen und sie einigermaßen bishin zu sehr gut spielen können und auch das meiste über sie wissen.
Mein Todesritter ist nun seit über einer Woche 80 , sowie in einer Gilde. Ich hatte wirklich vor dieses mal mehr zu erreichen als bei BC , doch was merkt man? Ich habe bisher 2 Heroic-Marken und woran liegt das? Keiner will einen Todesritter mitnehmen . Vielleicht ist das nur auf meinem Server so , aber es ist wirklich Traurig. Sogar in der eigenen Gilde wird man benachteiligt und abgestoßen.
Ein Beispiel das am Wochenende passierte : Ich bin mit ca. 7 Leuten im Gilden-TeamSpeak und es wird nach einem Tank für eine Instanz auf (normal) gesucht! Vertarus bietet sich natürlich an , da normale Instanzen mit meinem Equipt kein Problem darstellen. Doch was passiert? Der Gildenmeister höchstpersönlich meint das er skeptisch wäre und lieber einen anderen Tank hätte und überredet jemanden anderes der eigentlich keine Lust hatte.

Wisst ihr wie ich mich gefühlt habe? Wie dreißt muss man eigentlich sein?

Viele setzen sich einfach überhaupt nicht mit der neuen Klasse auseinander und haben somit rein garkeine Ahnung über sie.
"Du kannst kein Schild tragen , wir nehmen lieber einen Krieger ect." muss man sich anhören.
Der Todesritter kann kein Schild tragen , dass ist richtig , doch der Druide kann es doch auch nicht!
Todesritter tanken nunmal durch die Werte Parieren und Ausweichen...
Nunja , dass was ich nun tuhe ist einen Priester hochspielen , da mir die Lust vergangen ist.


Zum Topic!

Diese Leute gab es immer und wird es immer geben. Es gibt natürlich sehr viele Items , sogar mehr als die anderen , die für alle Tank Klassen sind , doch sing ja auch viele mit den Werten "Blockchance" versehen und ich will hoffen das kein Todesritter auf derartige Items würfelt.
Ich für meinen Teil würfel erst garnicht auf Tank-Items , da man als Tank ja eh nicht mitgenommen wird , aber das spielt ja nun auch keine Rolle , da ich so lange den Priester spielen werden , bis sich endlich alle ein wenig über den Todesritter informiert haben.


Einige werden das nun als "flame" oder Ähnliches betrachten , doch das soll mir recht egal sein , dass ist meine Meinung und so sind derzeit meine Gefühle.

MfG Vertarus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rflex (3. Dezember 2008)

*hust*

LOL-Thema

Naja ich spiele Dk (80) und habe noch nen Krieger Tank (75)

ich sag dazu mal das das würfeln (need) als dk auf ein schild schon schräg ist naja kick ignore was will man machen er kann es eh nicht tragen
mir hat ein heal-pala auch das beste dd trinket weggewürfelt klar wars scheisse von ihm aber wenn er meint er könne damit besser heilen *hust*
dann ignore und hf zum. wenn ich auf tank eq need habe dann frage ich die grp bzw. den tank ob das in ordnung geht wenn ich neede oder ob er es braucht
ach und zum pullen mit todesgriff meist fragen mich die tanks ob ich die caster zur grp ziehn kann Oo sehr sinnvoll die fähigkeit natürlich sollte man damit nicht sinnslos rumspielen und bitte macht den dk selber nicht schlecht wenn ihr *hass* habt dann hasst die leute die euch als dk nerven nicht die klasse
ty

MFG DK Need Nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3,9 dps macht schon spass xD


----------



## Dabow (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ... da ich seid Release einen DK spiele und mit diesem bereits in Instanzen war kann ich folgendes sagen !

Bin ich als DD mit = würfel ich nur auf DPS Items - Ich würde nie dem Tank das Item wegwürfeln wenn er es benötigen würde
Bin ich als Tank mit = würfel ich nur auf Deff Items / Sollte etwas droppen das ich für mein Off Equip benötige - FRAGEN ob ichs haben kann. 
Wenn der " Offkrieger, Schurke whatever " etwas dagegen hat - lass ich es und flame nicht rum ....


Liebe Grüße 

Coldwater - Antonidas PVE


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Dezember 2008)

Huntêr1982 schrieb:


> ohja das ist mir auch schon passiert
> 
> in ner inze das erste mal drin gewesen dk dabei gehabt erste mobgruppe ich (tank) pull, 3sek. später mob wech...(todesgriff)
> 
> ...



das muss ich mir merken^^
wird bestimmt mal lustig, wenn ich random gehen sollte.

ps: bin kein DK und werde es auch nicht...... Palipower^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (3. Dezember 2008)

Oh my god,

also die Beiträge sind teils doch haarsträubend. Es ist doch eigentlich recht einfach oder nicht?

Geht der DK als Tank mit bekommt er wenn er need hat den Plattenkrams mit +Vert.. Hat er kein need bekommt's der Retri Pala/anderer DK/Offtank.

Andersherum geht der DK als DD mit, lässt der Tank erstmal die Finger von den Offensivsachen wenn der DD'ler nunmal need hat. Das funktioniert doch eigentlich recht simpel oder?

Mir hat vorhin der Krieger auch ne nette Plattenhose weggewürfelt mir Crit/Stärke/Beweg., Begründung er bräuchte es für sein Farmequipment. Als Ausgleich gingen die Schultern mit +Vert. dankend an mich. Er fands ned so schön, aber vllt. lässt ers ja das nächste mal =) Um Fragen vorzubeugen, ich lehne die Einstellung "Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten" nicht gänzlich ab sollte es anders kaum zu lösen sein.

Deswegen vermeide ich selber mit Randoms rumzulaufen, Gildenintern kommen solche Verfehlungen und Fragen erst gar nicht auf oder werden Gildenintern hart aber gerecht geahndet.


----------



## rufer (3. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.




Normal gehört sich das so die der wo in der ini tankt bekommt die tanksachen wo dropen bei heilern und dds genau so ... 

Naja und sollt ich mal ein dabei haben der wo anders denkt der ist auch gleich auf ignor dds gibts wie sand am meer... 

und warum sollt ich leutz durch ziehn durch inis damit die den tanks dann noch was wegwürfeln... wenn ichs schon hab ist es was anders auch bei den anderen klassen aber dafür ist ja dann au der chat da..


----------



## Norti (3. Dezember 2008)

ach herrje...

Es ist nicht abzustreiten das er dk Tanken kann, aber auch nur mit nem guten Heiler im Rücken und  sich der Dk-Spieler ausgibieg mit dieser Aufgabe befasst.

ABER wenn ein dahergelaufener Blut/Unheilig-Todesritter kommt und meint mit 80 Tanken zu müssen um an bessres equipe zu kommen, dann kommt mir die Gale hoch-.-

Letztens Turm Utgarde Hero....meinte nur jaja Kritimmun ..jaja geht schon....
Ist bei jeder mobgruppe krepiert ...nicht einen seiner Tankskills genutzt...nix(und ich hab einen dk auf 61 und habe da mehr ahnung als der Herr Ritter)
Seine Ausrede war dass er Lags habe und nicht so schnell reagieren könne. Am Popo sag ich nur. 
Meine Süße(Kriegerin der vom Feinsten) tankt Hero mit Diashowgrafikkartenrucklern..und bekommts gebacken die Gruppe heile durchzubringen.

Klar ist es schwer als DK auf die süßen 540 Verteidigung zu kommen und dir fehlt da die Blockchance, aber wozu gibt es fähige Schmiede die sich über Aufträge bezüglich Tankequipe schmieden freuen um auf 450 zu kommen.

Ein guter Kollege in wow Spielt seit release einen DK und ist auch seit 56 Frost geskillt, und der behält die Agro auch nachdem ich 4-6 krits raushaue Als Magier.

Und was Itemverteilung in Inis angeht. Item dropt...warten was der Tank würfelt...macht der Gier oder Passen dann gerne Bedarf...ansonsten kann man nachfragen, der timer gibt einem genug zeit^^.


P.S.: Todesritter können alles tragen bis auf Faustwaffen, Stäbe, Dolche und Fernkampfwaffen. Mal nach IF gehn und dort den Waffenmeister fragen ihr Neunmalklugen.


----------



## badhcatha (3. Dezember 2008)

also grundsätzlich nicht alle spieler einer klasse sind gleich, wie schon öffter angemerkt.
was mich persönlich ärgerte war das man nirgends mehr hingehen konnte als elementar schamanin ohne von einer gruppe genervt zu werden : heilst du bollwerk?
woraus bestand die gruppe?
4 todesritter....
weigerte man sich, wurde man auf das gröbste beschimpft
und das ging so über ca 2 wochen bis nordrend, ich glaube soviele ignors habe ich noch nie kassiert wie in der zeit.
aber ich habe auch selten soviele möchtegern tanks auf einen haufen gesehen und hatte man dann mal einen wirklichen tank (egal welche klasse) dann meinten die dd ritter eben das ranziehen machen zu müssen, weil scheiss auf das heilermana... 
mana wird überbewertet...
der letzte spruch kotzt mich dermaßen mittlerweile an, weil genau diese leute nach den zweiten selbst verschuldeten wipe schimpfend oder ohne komentar die gruppe leavten.
nun ja da ich auch mehrere heiler spiele, kam ich zu den entschluss: wer absichtlich aggro zieht bekommt auch keinen heal, der tankt gibt anweisungen und tankt ende.
brachte mir wieder wilde beschimpfungen und ignos von dk´s ein aber was solls.
mittlerweile ist die flut von dk´s auch recht abgeklungen und ich hab selten zwei in der gruppe, es sei den ein dk tankt,der andere ist dd.

was ich auch witzig fand war vor kurzen die bemerkung von einem dk also ich statt seiner einen magier in die gruppe nahm:
lol ey... noob ich mach doch viel mehr schaden als der
das mit den schaden hätte stimmen können doch muss ich mich rechtfertigen warum ich einen magier lieber mitnehme? 
abgesehen davon das der magier aus meiner gilde war der dk nicht, seine antwort hat mich ja auch bestärkt das ich die richtig wahl getroffen hatte.
Und andere klassen haben auch ein recht mit in instanzen zu gehen

Und was das vorurteil angeht die dks könnten nicht tanken, es gibt einige die können wunderbar tanken, ein dk aus meiner gilde gehört zu meinen lieblings tanks, 
er weiß eben wie man ihm spielen muss, aber das weiß eben nicht jeder.
Naja auch kein alleiniges dk problem, es gibt auch krieger,paladine und druiden die zum lvln meinen auf tank umskillen zu müssen aber es nicht können, der skill alleine macht es eben nicht.

das mit dem items aber sehe ich auch so tanksachen für tanks und dd sachen für dd...
wie eine schamanin hier schon sagte, sich macht ja auch kein need auf verstärkersachen als heilerin
genauso wenig mach ich als heildruidin need auf feralsachen wenn ein feral sie braucht,oder als eleschamanin need auf verstärker sachen wennd er verstärker sie braucht bin da aber glaub ich auch viel zu anständig dafür...

und so nebenbei dk´s sind da immer noch nicht alleine wenn sie needen, meiner ele hat die tage ein jäger die schultern aus der burg utgarde weggewürfelt, nonhero endboss...

1 monat vor dem patch hat meiner priesterin ein magier eindeutige heilersachen weggewürfelt und wir waren beide noch am lvln.

oder der krieger der meiner priesterin ein item weggewürfelt hat zum dissen, das fand ich auch sehr nett...


----------



## Sikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Lustig finde ich eigentlich die Tatsache, dass der DK ja die Tanklücken füllen soll, die jedoch alle stock und fest behaupten das man mit jeder der skillung Tank ist bzw. es könnte und deshalb auch auf die Deffsachen Bedarf hat. Die Wahrheit ist, sofern ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dass nur die Frostskillung eine rundumtankskillung behinhaltet und dabei (normalerweise) 2 einhänder benutzt. Jemand aus meiner Gilde meinte auch kurz, der Unholytree wäre doch die Tankskillung... wegen der 5% ausweichen. Und nur weil Protpalas die nh inis durchheilen können heissts ja trotzdem nicht, das Schurken wegen der hohen Beweglichkeit nun ebenfalls als OT's figurieren sollten. Und wenn ich in der SNG nach einem DD rufe und ein DK daherkommt und einfach mal auch auf das Tankequip bedarf macht gibts was auf die Finger. Wie in einem andern Post schinmal erwähnt: Versteckt euch hinter euren ausreden ("just a game" "ich hab einen tanktree" "woher soll ich sonst tankequip hernehmen (ist ja der klassiker schlechthin, genau DARUM regen sich die meisten Tanks ja überhaupt auf Oo)" ) nur wer unfair spielt wird nichtmehr eingeladen... ich dachte das wird einem im Kindergarten beigebracht. 

Noch was: DD's gibt es wie Sand am Meer und wenn die DK's nicht wenigstens den Anstand besitzen zu fragen ob man da mitwürfeln darf (da sie meistens als DD eingeladen werden oder sie sich als einen ausgeben) werde ich die sofort auf die IL setzen. Vielleicht gehe ich auch auf einem Kindergartenserver spielen, da gehts wahrscheinlich sogar sozialer zu.

Was ich auch einen Superwitz finde: Was sollen bitte Mages, Hexer und Priester sagen? Also, erstmal sind die stats zwar vereinfacht worden, jedoch nicht komplett abgeschafft! Es gibt nach wie vor Healerequip, Casterequip usw. Vielleicht spielen einige zu wenig lange um die Unterschiede zu kennen, aber z.b. als Holytank würfle ich auch nicht auf Stoffequip welches Wille hat, aber klar ein Healteil ist... ausser es macht mich besser und niemand anderes hat need darauf.

Allen andern, die nach wie vor dem "alles ist meins" wahn verfallen bleiben und billige ausreden suchen, weshalb sie doch auf Equip würfeln dürfen oder gar müssen, welches nicht für sie geeignet ist habe ich nur 3 Dinge übrig: l2p


----------



## Anwak (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja für mich gilt halt immer die Regel:
Jeder needet nach getaner Arbeit. Derjenige der in der 5er Hero tank hat firstneed auf Tank items. So die DDs und der Healer!


----------



## warlord118 (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer den Mob klaut darf ihn behalten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als blut dk ist auch das kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dk kann 3er grp quests alleine machen, da is so´n elite ini mob nich viel schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein großes LOL, weil ich schon dachte es liegt an mir, meine mittlerweile leichte Abneigung bezüglich DK´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Storys welche ich seit Wotlk erleben durfte sind ähnlich gelagert.
Spiele ja beides : Maintank und Priesterin 
Und mit beiden schon inis mit DK´s gemacht. Dabei einmal wie weiter vorher beschrieben, mit Priesterin und 4 DK´s im Bollwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab ihnen zwischendurch dann mal sagen müßen, sie sollen sich endlich mal einigen, wer von ihnen tankt !!!
Stand dann plötzlich ein großes Fragezeichen über dem Haupt aller 4, was ich denn damit meinte ????!!!!!
Da aber 1 aus Gilde dabei war, hat es sich schnell geklärt, dass ich bei Boss mit dauerndem Gruppenheal (anders gings schon gar nicht mehr,
so schnell sprang da die aggro hin-und her ) mein Mana trotz 15k etwas knapp wird.
Da wär ich schon gern Schami mit Kettenheal gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andersrum beim tanken mit meinem Krieger, hab ich es ihnen (waren nur 2 dabei) gleich zu Beginn gesagt : " ICH TANKE ! "  : "FRAGEN DAZU ? " 
Und da keine kamen, gings ganz okay, wobei ich ihre Begeisterung beim Ansturm nur immer etwas bremsen mußte .

Fazit aus meiner Sicht : Es spielen jetzt sehr viele einen DK, die vorher nicht mal annähernd wußten : "was ist tanken und wie funzt das "
und genau da seh ich das Problem. 
Dies soll jedoch nicht heißen, das keine Lernfähigen dabei sind und auch der Rest irgendwann verstehen wird : DK ist nett, nur 1 Todesritter ist noch keine Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy

p.s.: und zu einem Bedarfwurf auf ein Tankschild, wenn ich als Maintank need habe, sage ich besser nicht´s
(wahrscheinlich hätte ich danach einen 3 Monats-Bann auf meinem Acc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0b (3. Dezember 2008)

ei ei ei flame hier flame da.... sucht euch halt mal die richtigen aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... und bevor ihr über talentbäume urteilt oder sonst was....anschaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....nur als tip... das hat absolut nichts mit der klasse zu tun das sie auf alles rollen...die ganzen hunter gimps hatten halt kein bock mehr und sind aufn dk umgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spaß beiseite das sind die spieler nich die klasse ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wegen solchen leuten sind dann gleich auch die anständigen leute total verschrien weil sie die klasse spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja ich spiel n dk und roll trotzdem keinem tank was weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Bl0b


----------



## Agrimor (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei unseren Inis und Raids stellt sich die Frage nicht, weil DKs bislang (aus den hier schon erwähnten Vorbehalten) von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen sind und jeder erstmal seinen Main vernünftig hochlevelt und ausstattet.


----------



## Mendranis (3. Dezember 2008)

Norti schrieb:


> ach herrje...
> 
> Es ist nicht abzustreiten das er dk Tanken kann, aber auch nur mit nem guten Heiler im Rücken und  sich der Dk-Spieler ausgibieg mit dieser Aufgabe befasst.
> 
> ABER wenn ein dahergelaufener Blut/Unheilig-Todesritter kommt und meint mit 80 Tanken zu müssen um an bessres equipe zu kommen, dann kommt mir die Gale hoch-.-



Du bist also level 61 und hast Ahnung vom Todesritter?
Lächerlich!
Deine Aussage ist sowas von Dumm und Falsch , das mir wirklich alles wieder hoch kommt!
So Leute wie du ,sind genau die , die es uns 80er Todesrittern schwer macht und die ich verabscheue!
Lernt es doch endlich Leute , lest die Foren , schaut euch die Talentbäume an , oder was auch immer , aber lasst diese scheiß Aussage das man Frost geskillt sein muss um ein Tank zu sein.
Man kann mit jedem Baum perfekt Tanken , man muss einfach nur die wichtigen Sachen des anderen Baumes mitnehmen.

Für die Oberschlauen nochmal ein Zitat von Blizzard´s Seite : " Wir haben den Todesritter so gestaltet , dass er mit jedem Baum tanken , sowie Schaden machen kann"

Ich lass es echt mit dem Todesritter und werde Heiler , denn dieses unwissen von 90% der Spieler ist mir einfach zu viel.

MfG Vertarus


----------



## Rainaar (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!



Nicht ganz richtig.

Im Blut Baum gibt es den Skill für Zweihandwaffen - im Frostbaum den Skill für 2 Einhandwaffen. Insofern haben die DK´s alles richtig gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warlord118 (3. Dezember 2008)

lord schrieb:


> und pet heal hat damals für jäger wirklich sinn gemacht, weil man so auch sein pet als richtigen tank nutzen konnte und so gut wie jeden elite alleine legen konnte.



rofl es gab NIE ein +PET HEAL auf items, sry das musste jetz raus nachdem ich wieder vom boden aufgestanden bin auf welchen ich mich vor lachen warf, OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade die Tatsache, dass es ja eigentlich nicht der DK ansich ist, sondern sogar der nette Baum von nebenan sein könnte der einem Tank das leben schwer machen will (sei es mit unnötigen pulls oder wegrollen) entschuldigt die Sache auch nicht. Wie sich aber jeder (oder zumindest die meisten...) DK als totale Anfänger in sachen Gameplay anstellt ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel. Ich hab schonmal gesagt: Allgemein finde ich, dass die DD's sich nichtmehr wirklich mühe geben und sofort dem Tank/Heiler die Schuld geben. Die Inis sind nicht schwer, nur schaffen wir die Bosse meistens nur, weil MIT DD's auch nicht vielmehr Schaden rüber kommt wie OHNE. Oder eben das man den Klassen ihre CC fähigkeiten erklären muss wie z.b. caster silencen und so. Als DK hat der Todesgriff nicht nur die Wirkung eines Pulls, sondern auch das ranziehen nerviger Castermobs die allen das Leben schwer machen, auch einem ololimba111DK. Und bitte sagt nicht, jeder tank macht es anders... bzw. ist eine Pat in der näh, zieh ich zurück um die schritt zäh... oder so xD Halb so witzig: Da die DD's (atm 2 von 3 -_-) oft einfach sinnlos draufhauen bzw. das Hunterpet an mir während ich charge vorbeirennt und das noch an einem Mob welches ich noch nicht mal gesehn habe gibts eine Shockwave neben dem Donnerknall... ganz einfach um die Aggro am ANFANG sicher zu behalten weil der healer sonst vor lauter unnötigem healaggro einfach mal von den 3 non target mobs umgenuked wird. DANACH kann prima gesilencet werden oder der Todesgriff verwendet werden... Oder ich nehm von Anfang an einenn Hunter mit und bitte den via irreführung und Multishot soviel rauszuhauen wie möglich, damit ja auch die Aggro bei mir und nicht am DK oder dem (unschuldigen) Heiler landet. Ach ja... auch in Heros sind DK's welche NICHT critimmun sind ebenfalls Opfer. Da können die Würmer noch so ein paar Prozent heilen, einen 15k crit überlebt dann auch kein DK.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Wer kennt sie nicht?! Die Kollegen die versuchen sich aus Instanzen aber auch wirklich alles unter den Nagel zu reissen, was im entferntesten nach rar/epic aussieht. ...ob sie den Kram brauchen oder nicht. Wobei ich bei der Ansage: "Styleneed" mit 3-20! echt Pickel bekomme.
Nach dem letzten Ereignis: Holy-Pala mach Bedarf beim "Knüppel der Weihe" von Kael'thas (weit vor 3.0), habe ich mir angewöhnt heroische Instanzen nur noch Gildenintern oder mit Leuten von meiner FL zu meistern. ...ist einfach streßfreier.

Doch dass das ganze nun lediglich auf eine Klasse bezogen wird ist albern. Es sind immer die Spieler, die dem Ganzen einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen.

idS


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Bei unseren Inis und Raids stellt sich die Frage nicht, weil DKs bislang (aus den hier schon erwähnten Vorbehalten) von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen sind und jeder erstmal seinen Main vernünftig hochlevelt und ausstattet.



Hm... mein Main ist nun ein DK und auch der einzige Char den ich auf 80 hab (die anderen 8 sind alle noch 70) und der grade ausgestattet wird (nicht als Tank, sondern als DD und Nottank geb ich gern zu. Das Tanken lass ich lieber Klassen mit Schild oder Fell)... Dann dürfte ich bei Dir im Raid also nicht Teilnehmen weil mein Main eine Klasse ist die halt leider grad jeder Voll*** spielt? Na DAS nenn ich mal nen super Raid *lacht*.. Gratuliere.





Mendranis schrieb:


> Du bist also level 61 und hast Ahnung vom Todesritter?
> Lächerlich!
> Deine Aussage ist sowas von Dumm und Falsch , das mir wirklich alles wieder hoch kommt!
> So Leute wie du ,sind genau die , die es uns 80er Todesrittern schwer macht und die ich verabscheue!
> ...



Zwecklos. 90% der Spieler lernen es nicht. Es MUSS eine Tankskillung geben und es MUSS eine DD Skillung geben. Das war immer so und MUSS immer so sein. Weil das geht nicht das da eine Klasse herkommt bei der man sich wirklich entscheiden kann wie man am meisten SPASS an der Klasse hat und sie so spielt. Nein das geht einfach nicht. WoW ist kein Spaß sondern Toternst und da kann man sowas einfach nicht machen^^

Ich bleib DK. Zwar nicht als Tank (wobei ich gern mal einspringe wenn der Tank umfällt oder ein 2. Mob getankt werden muss) aber als DD. Wenn jemand meint mich einen Topf mit DKs werfen zu müssen die halt mal einen erstellt haben weil er so imba ist (oder besser scheint) dann tut er mir leid^^

Wie hier schon jemand gesagt hat:



Sty schrieb:


> Umso mehr Scheißebröckelchen man in einen großen Topf schmeißt umso höher wird das Risiko ein solches mit seinem Löffel zu erwischen, dies ist mit WoW passiert ^^



Super Aussage übrigens Sty.. darf ich das in meine Signatur aufnehmen? Ach ich machs einfach mal ;-)


Nachtrag: Ich bin im übrigen auch der Meinung das der aktive Tank, also der welcher grade vorne gestanden hat und sich hauen lassen auch Firstneed auf Tankitems hat, dafür aber auch DD Items passen sollte. Wenn der Tank das Tankitem nicht braucht kann gern der Tankfähige DD (dazu zählen für mich auch Verstärker) drauf Bedarf machen und wenn kein DD das DD Teil braucht kanns gern der Tank haben. Genauso wie Heiler auf Heilsachen Firstneed haben....

BTW: Und das die DKs Todesgriff verwenden hat nichts mit der Klasse zu tun sondern mit dem Spieler. Wenn ihr mit solchen Leuten weiterspielt ist doch wohl die Klasse nicht Schuld Wobei es durchaus Situationen gibt wo es von Nutzen ist.. wenn der Heiler oder ein StoffDD gehauen wird und der Tank nicht sofort reagiert zieh ich den Mob auch mit Todesgriff zu mir. Besser er haut auf mich als auf den Heiler/Stoffie. Auch wenn ich seh das der Tank gekrittet wurde (kann bei einem nicht Kritimmunen schonmal vorkommen) und der Healer grad zu tun hat zieh ich den Mob mal kurz zu mir während der Heiler den Tank wieder hochheilen kann. In 3 Sekunden die der Spot wirkt haut mich kaum ein Mob um und wenn doch isses immer noch besser als wenn der Tank dran glauben muss.


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....
> 
> DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------
Hallo ^^

Bitte zeige mir ein Tank, der es schafft , ein Elite im selflevel alleine zu erlegen und das im grünblauequip ! 

Kein !!!!
Der DK kann es  .  Er siegt sogar gegen höhere (+) level . 
Ein Tank scheitert genau an dem punkt der Heilung . 
Das ist das große plus eines DK´s also kann er und wird zukünftig als ein sehr guter secondtank mit auf initour gehen .
Hinzu kommt noch das der DK mords dmg  raushaut sowie einstecken kann und leider auch die aggro aufgrund seiner überspringenden treffer zieht . 
Er hat die Fertigkeit sein Rüssi und seine Gesundheit auf jetzt knapp zu verdoppeln ohne sich zu heilen oder zu bandagieren.
Es ist eine Heldenklasse ... damit kommen einige nicht klar . 
Alles was zu bemängeln ist, ist der Spieler , nicht der Char .
Der DK ist ein Hunter , Pala , Warri  und ein klitzekleines bisschen heiler .
Allround . 
Wer es nicht schafft ihn zu beherrschen sollte doch die Klasse wechseln !
Einem Gutem Tank klaut auch der Dk keine Aggro .

Sicher ist es unnötig auf Gegenstände zu rollen auf denen -(z.B.)  int - ist . 
Aber Platte wird gewürfelt - und Zweihand auch .

Blizzard hat ein lustiges Tool dazu entworfen - Die Würfel.  Also redet miteinander, oder geht mit eurer Gilde rein ! ( die kennt ihr wenigstens , großteils ) 

- Wenn der DK auch noch 2 level höher ist als der besagte Tank , muss der sich nicht wundern das die Aggro weg ist . Auch wenn der Tank 3k mehr Rüssi haben sollte . Dazu benötigt es nicht Todesgriff . 
Relevant ist nicht die Rüssi in dem moment, sondern die erziehlten Hits des DK´s .Der Kriegertank (z.B.) hat in seinem Tankskill viele Techniken, die es ihm erlauben die aggro sofort wiederzubekommen .Und wenn ein Dk den Mob , bezogen seiner Lauffaulheit mit Todesgriff an sich zieht , muss halt auch geheilt werden. 
Sagt es ihm dann , das er ein SPIELEFEHLER gemacht hat !
Zeigt er keine Besserung, so gibt es immernoch die möglichkeit zum selber gehen oder aus Gruppe kicken .

Wenn zufolge die Gruppe sich quer stellt , und heult ,weil der DK dem (z. dudu Tank die Aggro geklaut hat, sollten diese sich nicht beleidigt in die Ecke stellen , sondern professionell versuchen das Event zu meistern .

Jeder Char hat seine Fertigkeiten die der Spieler am pc beherrschen sollte .
Alles freut sich wenns geschafft ist , aber einige müssen aus der Gleise fahren ,und diese welche setzen dann ein Beschwerdetreat ins Forum wie scheiße doch die neue Klasse sei .
Es liegt an jedem selber wie weit er sich ärgern läßt .
Und es gibt noch den großen Knopf am Rechner zum ausmachen wenns ZU ärgerlich ist .

Mein Segen hat der DK .

P.S. Sollte der Dämonentöter als Heldenklasse kommen dann stechen wieder solche beschwerden aus dem Forum . 
Achso kleiner tip : Schaut mal bei erfolge den highestdmg vom Dk an und lasst sie erstmal sich ins game integrieren! 
LG


----------



## Sikes (3. Dezember 2008)

warlord118 schrieb:


> rofl es gab NIE ein +PET HEAL auf items, sry das musste jetz raus nachdem ich wieder vom boden aufgestanden bin auf welchen ich mich vor lachen warf, OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wiedersprech dir einfach mal und sage: Doch gab es... nur ist es seit dem Patch NICHT MEHR so. Als Draenei tickte z.b. meine Gabe der Naaru sehr viel höher als jetzt... auch wenn sie mich neu "nur" um meine AP heilt. So verhält es sich auch beim Hunter, bzw war ich der Meinung dass es so war ^^

Nochwas zu den DK's: Ihr seid echt Imba... 3er Gruppenquests alleine... seit dem Nerfpatch vor dem Addon wo ja alles und jedes vereinfacht wurde (zumindest ab Scherbenwelt) eine wahre Kunst... Auch ab WotLK waren grpquest bis zu 5ern kein Problem für mich... als warritank. Ausser es hatte Caster drinn ^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Du bist also level 61 und hast Ahnung vom Todesritter?
> Lächerlich!
> Deine Aussage ist sowas von Dumm und Falsch , das mir wirklich alles wieder hoch kommt!
> So Leute wie du ,sind genau die , die es uns 80er Todesrittern schwer macht und die ich verabscheue!
> ...



Stimme dir voll zu, aber ich lieb meinen dk zu sehr um ihn an den nagel zu hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zudem hab ichs so gemacht hatte bis gestern noch deep frost skillung (leidenschaftlicher tank) Habe baer heute mal umgeskillt auf 0/50/16 (bin 75 also kommen genau 5 punkte noch in Blut ins Parieren) wie dem auch sei, war es mir zu dämlich das die leute nicht antanken lassen Oo Als Deep-Frost macht es normal mehr sinn Eisige berührung (frostfieber) dann seuchenstoss (blutseuche), dann pestilenz (krankheiten verbreiten) und zum schluss dann heulende böe (macht an frostfieber erkrankten zielen doppelten schaden) soweit alles super ABER man kommt zu schritt 1 und nich weiter bis dahin hat schon der erste knallkopp seinen aoe gezündet (hunter-multischuss, dk-tod und verfall, mage-blizzard und vieles anderes ihr wisst was ich meine) und da viele der annahme gehen der dk wäre ein böser pala und hat demnach auch ne "schwarze weihe" hat, hab ich mich mal umgestellt da ich sonst echt die lust verloren hätte ö.ö Und muss sagen arbeite jetzt sehr viele mit Death and Decay (Tod und Verfall alias "böse Weihe") und bin wieder glücklich, das hat nichts mit Schwäche zu tun oder sonst was machs einfach wie ich und pass dich an damit du wieder spass hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lass dich nich von Leuten runterziehn oder zum Heiler degradiern nur weil die leute keine ahnung vom dk haben, hab mich nun auch so langsam auf ein paar freundeslisten hochgearbeitet und da ich den grundsatz pflege bis 80 gildenlos zu bleiben isses trotzdem kein problem gruppen zu finden, es geht immer irgendwie und wenn die leute erstmal verstehn wie und wodurch der dk eigentlich tankt wirst du auch wieder spass haben man muss der sache eben zeit geben, das war mir klar als ich den dk erstellt hab und zum main gemacht hab, genauso war mir klar das es 5-dk-blutkessel-gruppen geben wird die ich aber erfolgreich boykottiert habe. Und? bin nun 75 und die 80 klopft schon an der tür solang ich mit 80 nich der "stell-dich-mal-neben-den-heiler-und-spott-ab-wenn-er-aggro-hat-tank" bin hab ich meine erfüllung doch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest es ähnlich gelassen sehn und nich runterziehn lassen aber ich denk auch als heiler wirste dich machen (auch wenn ich dich net kenne) Nur n kleiner Tip: Spiel keine Klasse/Rasse/Skillung weil es gebraucht wird oder du denkst damit mehr anerkennung zu bekommen weil dann könntest du ihn nach dem erstellen gleich wieder löschen, weiss ich aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2008)

Melfin schrieb:


> Bitte zeige mir ein Tank, der es schafft , ein Elite im selflevel alleine zu erlegen und das im grünblauequip !



Also Deff-Krieger schafft das durchaus. Der wurde gut gepushed.


----------



## Tyranei (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele Selber DK und finde ihr kehrt wieder ne ganze Klasse über den Haufen.
Klar gibts Hirnis die wieder nicht kapieren was einen Dk ausmacht und alles deffzeug haben wollen (auch Schild) aber was ist mit denen die sich auskennen ?
Wer seinen Dk von der Pike an selber hochgelevelt hat weiß was er braucht und ja ich würfel auch auf deff Zeugs in Inis aber nur wenn es der Tank der dabei ist nicht braucht.
Allerdings find ich ist die drope Rate von deffzeugs sehr gering was allerdings auch nur zufall sein kann von daher einfach reingehen und hoffen das der Tank das Zeug nicht braucht ^^

@all wegen dem Frostbaum zum Tanken naja ich sehe so In Nomralen Inis mit dem Richtigen Eqipe und Ahnung brauchst keinen Frostbaum geskillt haben Heroic denke ich da schon Anders.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Dezember 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Hm... mein Main ist nun ein DK und auch der einzige Char den ich auf 80 hab (die anderen 8 sind alle noch 70) und der grade ausgestattet wird (nicht als Tank, sondern als DD und Nottank geb ich gern zu. Das Tanken lass ich lieber Klassen mit Schild oder Fell)... Dann dürfte ich bei Dir im Raid also nicht Teilnehmen weil mein Main eine Klasse ist die halt leider grad jeder Voll*** spielt? Na DAS nenn ich mal nen super Raid *lacht*.. Gratuliere.




Ausnahmen haben natürlich die Regel. Wenn sich ein bekannter Spieler nach dem Addon entschließen sollte, einen DK zuerst zu leveln, dürfte der natürlich auch mit, wenn der Spieler als vernünftig bekannt ist. Ich gehe eh nicht mit Rndm-Gruppen, weil das fast immer Probleme aufwirft, egal ob DK oder nicht. 

Dass es keine guten DKs geben wird oder schon gibt, wollte ich natürlich nicht ausschließen. Nur jetzt ist halt die Chance rndm einen Vollpfosten zu erwischen recht hoch.


----------



## Rainaar (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen DK, neben allen anderen Klassen in WOW. 

Mir macht der DK sehr viel Spaß. 

Allerdings, so groß der Spaß auch ist, sollte man anderen Ihren Spaß nicht verderben.  Absprachen helfen da mit Sicherheit und ein wenig soziale Kompetenz ist auch nicht schlecht.

Ich war am Wochenende mit ein paar Leuten im Nexxus und ich  wurde via Team Speak aufgefordert "auch mal Gier zu würfeln statt immer zu passen, das machen wir ja alle" 

Warum hab ich gepasst : Es war nix dabei was ich irgendwie brauchen konnte - ergo passe ich.

Ich würde nie auf einen Schild "Bedarf" würfeln - nichtmal "Gier". 

Und wie schon einige geschrieben haben : Man kann sich anschauen was in welcher Instanz gedroppt wird und es dann absprechen. 
Wenn ich denn mal was gerne hätte - frage ich vorher ob das in Ordnung ist. 

Mit dem Verhalten wird man auch mal gerne ein zweites mal mitgenommen - und klappts mit dem item nicht bei ersten mal, dann eventuell beim zweiten mal.

Und zum Thema Todesgriff : einen Mob via Todesgriff vom Heiler oder Mage wegzuholen ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz soooo schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Okey, den DK gibts seit 2 Wochen... Bitte gebt doch den Link zu der aussage, dass alle Trees zum tanken da sind. Klar kann man... ich kann auch als Healpala tanken, oder zumindest eine Mischskillung herrichten. Soweit ich das verfolgt habe stand die Aussage für Blut = PvE, Frost = PvE (Tankskillung, auch bedingt für PvE geeignet) Unheilig für PvP (PvE macht auch fun damit, so als DKHunter...). Nur weil ich mit den jeweiligen Auren halt mehr aushalte oder mehr heile (sich selber und mit Blut sogar ein bisschen die andern) behaupte ich ja auch nicht als MS in Deffstance und Gear bin ich Tank! Klar gehts.. nur obs geeignet ist?


----------



## AndyDo (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil spiele meinen Todesritter sehr gerne.
Und ich achte in Instanzen darauf, wo ich zugreife.
Vor allem aber achte ich darauf, was genau da droppt. Ist dort Verteidigung auf der Platte, mache ich nur Bedarf nach Absprache mit dem Tank, wenn dieser das Zeug nicht braucht (denn auch ich equipe mich zumindest für Nebentank-Aufgaben).
Wenn ich etwas nicht nutzen kann (Schilde z.B.) bringt es mir auch herzlich wenig, darauf Bedarf zu würfeln.

Auf meinem Realm (Aman'thul) setzt sich inzwischen sogar eine sehr vernünftige Loot-Regelung durch (wenn ein Ver-/Entzauberer dabei ist).
Es wird bei BoP-Items geschaut, was es ist. Wer es braucht, macht Bedarf, Verzauberer machen zum Entzaubern Gier und alle anderen passen ganz einfach.
Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand. Der Entzauberer würfelt niemandem was weg, was wirklich gebraucht wird und im Gegenzug würfelt niemand auf einen Gegenstand, der einfach nur entzaubert werden kann, weil ihn niemand nutzen kann.


----------



## Shadowdwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> ähm nein können sie nicht ö.Ö


Sie könnens doch, geh mal IF oder TB da können die es lernen!

erst nachschaun, dann klugscheissen!

hab nen DK der kann Kolben(ein und zweihand)

schönen tag noch


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also Deff-Krieger schafft das durchaus. Der wurde gut gepushed.



Stimme voll zu kann im moment grad ab Nordend ziemlich jede Tank-Klasse ab LvL 60 da die 51er Talentpunkte bei jeder Klasse was bewirken:

Krieger: Shockwave=3 Sekunden Stun und je nach AP hoher Schaden

Paladin: War wenn ich mich recht erinner der Schlag mit mächtig bumms und trifft 4 Gegner ö.ö

Druide: Berserker=Zerfleischen trifft 3 Ziele statt eins und als Katze energiereg erhöht

Tankritter: (Frost) Zehrende Kälte=alle gegner um sich rum 10 Sekunden lang einfrieren (reicht genau für erste hilfe wenns eng wird) und um da noch was persönliches beizusteuern, vergessts zehrende kälte für instaznen zu skillen da wirklich jeder hans und franz AoE macht hält das frosten nich mal ne Sekunden selbst mit vorheriger Ansage (habs nun rausgeschmissen und mit leichenexplosion ersetzt =D)

LG
Drago


----------



## Darkblood-666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Letztlich hat ein DK das gleiche recht wie ein Krieger und ein Pala und jede andere Klasse auch auf ein 2. Equip zu würfeln! Sozial wäre es wenn man sich vorher einigt, wird man sich nicht einig entscheidet der Würfel! Ja der Würfel, dafür ist der immerhin da sonst kann man ja gleich Plündermeister einstellen.

Zum Thema tank oder DD und welche Skillung kann ich leider nur sagen das es in dem Game schon wieder ganz festgefahrene Regeln gibt, steht zwar nirgendwo geschrieben aber ein Tank DK hat so und so geskillt zu sein fertig aus.
Diese beschränkte sicht nimmt den newbie DK das denken ab und fördert nicht gerade das Verständnis für die Klasse! Mir graut es davor mit eigener Skillung das Tank verhalten auszutesten wenn ich das mit Randoms tun muss die mir dann weismachen wie ich zu skillen hab.
Natürlich gibt es gewisse Werte die Vorraussetzung sind aber warum das nicht mal selbst erfahren dürfen um es wirklich zu verstehen?
Weil es Zeit und Repkosten kostet? Ja richtig. Dennoch kann man das auch ruhig mal in Kauf nehmen wenn man möchte des ein DK seine klasse zu spielen lernt.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Ausnahmen haben natürlich die Regel. Wenn sich ein bekannter Spieler nach dem Addon entschließen sollte, einen DK zuerst zu leveln, dürfte der natürlich auch mit, wenn der Spieler als vernünftig bekannt ist. Ich gehe eh nicht mit Rndm-Gruppen, weil das fast immer Probleme aufwirft, egal ob DK oder nicht.
> 
> Dass es keine guten DKs geben wird oder schon gibt, wollte ich natürlich nicht ausschließen. Nur jetzt ist halt die Chance rndm einen Vollpfosten zu erwischen recht hoch.



Hm.. nun hast Du mir den Wind aus den Segeln genommen^^ Aber das Argument lass ich natürlich gelten ;-) Und das die Chance auf einen Vollpfosten sehr hoch ist hast Du natürlich 100% Recht.

Das Problem ist aber auch das Leute die das Tanken gern lernen möchten gar keine Chance mehr bekommen (in Randoms). Seit Die Leute so verwöhnt sind mit BC Endgame (Suchen T6+ für Khara und co) lassen sie sich auf einen Tank der seine Rolle nicht zu 100% beherscht gar nicht mehr ein. Ich weiss das weil meine Verlobte einen DK Tank spielt.. oder sie möchte es gern. Sie hat bis jetzt aber nur Heiler und DDs gespielt und hat halt noch nicht so die Ahnung von Tanken, gibt sich aber Mühe und lässt sich auch was sagen. Auserdem sagt sie auch immer gleich am Anfang bevor sie die Leute in Gruppe läd das sie noch lernt und auch etwas nervös ist nichts falschzumachen.

Aber kaum gibt es mal Probleme und sie verliehrt mal die Aggro oder macht einen kleinen Fehler wird ihr nicht erklärt wie sie was besser machen könnte sondern sofort geflamt, Gruppe verlassen und/oder auf igno gepackt. 

Das geht soweit das sie ihren Tank jetzt an den Nagel hängen will und wieder Heiler spielen, obwohl ihr der DK Tank sonst Spaß machen würde.




Sikes schrieb:


> ... Bitte gebt doch den Link zu der aussage, dass alle Trees zum tanken da sind. Klar kann man...



Wenn das Blizz Forum wieder geht versuch ich ob ich den Bluepost wieder finde. Momentan wird das etwas... schwer


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Na ja mit dem Entzaubern sollte auch eine Nebenregel sein ! Richtig auf Amanthul ist so langsam eine gewisse Regelung durchgedrungen .
Die Thematik hier beinhaltet mehrere Punkte .
Erstens der DK selber . Zweitens der Loot . Und drittens der Spieler am Rechner .
Der DK ist mal echt sehr stark und auch recht schwer in inis oder dichten gruppen zu spielen .
Als Haupttank nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen aber als secondtank überaus hilfreich ( Der Satz " dem Heiler den Mob wegzuziehen " ist gut ) Weil Einschreiten seltenst funktioniert . Der Tank hat genug zu tueund muss sich auf sein Ziel orientieren und nicht auf alle anderen Mitspieler .
Der Loot sollte im Vernünftigem denken erfolgen . Leicht auszumachen wer ein Arschcharakter hat und wer nicht !
Der Wurf -E- ist eh immer zuletzt , und meist ( sowie ich es kenne ) in Absprache im Chat .
Zum Spieler kamen wir ja schon . 
Diese fallen nicht nur in inis auf , beim Questen kristallisieren sich diese Menschen auch aus der Masse .
Wenn beim Questboss geladen wird erkennt man doch schon die Natur des jenigen oder der Gruppe die einen geinvt hat.


----------



## Steroide (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin.

Ich spiele einen Todesritter und dieser jenige welche ist als DD geplant und wird als solches gespielt. Mir würde auch nicht einfallen auf Tankequip zu würfeln weil was habe ich davon wenn der tank dann am meckern ist? Zieht nur unnötig die stimmung in den keller und ich habe auch kein bock das jeder ind er Gruppe Sauer auf mich ist. Zum TE.

Was soll man dazu sagen............ Idioten gibt es doch überall. Ich selber spiele selber auch einen richtigen tank und noch einen ele Schami und wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin würde ich es auch nicht gerne sehen wollen wenn ein DK der als DD unterwegs ist plötzlich auf tankitems würfelt, es sei denn er fragt und es ist nachvollziehbar. Da bin ich absolut umgänglich.

Insofern TE Hau den DK einen auf die Mütze wenn er mist baut.

MFg Stero


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Hm.. nun hast Du mir den Wind aus den Segeln genommen^^ Aber das Argument lass ich natürlich gelten ;-) Und das die Chance auf einen Vollpfosten sehr hoch ist hast Du natürlich 100% Recht.
> 
> Das Problem ist aber auch das Leute die das Tanken gern lernen möchten gar keine Chance mehr bekommen (in Randoms). Seit Die Leute so verwöhnt sind mit BC Endgame (Suchen T6+ für Khara und co) lassen sie sich auf einen Tank der seine Rolle nicht zu 100% beherscht gar nicht mehr ein. Ich weiss das weil meine Verlobte einen DK Tank spielt.. oder sie möchte es gern. Sie hat bis jetzt aber nur Heiler und DDs gespielt und hat halt noch nicht so die Ahnung von Tanken, gibt sich aber Mühe und lässt sich auch was sagen. Auserdem sagt sie auch immer gleich am Anfang bevor sie die Leute in Gruppe läd das sie noch lernt und auch etwas nervös ist nichts falschzumachen.
> 
> ...



Also suchen t6 für Kara is mir noch nich unter gekommen was ich wohl hatte damals war ne gruul raid, die mich nich mitnehmen wollten da ich kein volles t4 hatte (protpala, alle t4 teile bis auf hose) hab echt selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich geb grundsätzlich jedem DD ne Chance auch wenn er grad noch beim lvln bzw erlernen seiner klasse ist kein thema solang es kein dk ist (und ja bin selber einer) der mit todesgriff die mobs spottet und mir dann auch noch sagt er würde damit dmg machen *rolleyes* ich erinner mich da noch an die situation damals mitm krieger das ich nen hexer gefragt hab ob er für den boss nicht den wichtel auspacken könne worauf die antwort kam "das bringt nix hab den nich geskillt" ich darauf: "den brauchste nich skillen es geht nur um den blutpakt" daraufhin beschwört er seinen wichtel, aber kein blutpakt zu sehn, ich darauf: "was hat denn dein wichtel für skill?" darauf er: "der hat nur feuerblitz Rang 1" -.- ich glaub dem brauch ich nix anfügen^^ Aber was ich damit meine, wenn man sieht derjenige (ob tank, dd oder heiler) strengt sich an seine klasse zu beherrschen dann isses ok und auch nix gegen einzuwenden nur denk ich das so "experimente" mit der eigenen klasse nur unter gleichgesinnten möglich sind, sprich gilde oder halt ingame freunde mit denen man selbst bei nem wipe noch seinen spass hat was mit rdm´s teils nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist...
LG
Drago


----------



## Hellersche (3. Dezember 2008)

Hackt net so auf allen DKs rum wir sind schon genug gestraft mit dem Unwissen anderer Spieler die uns immer erklären wollen wie wir unsere Klasse zu spielen ham da platzt mir die Halsschlagader.

Wenn ich in ne Ini geh sag ich vorher auf was ich gern würfeln würde und wenns Def sachen sind die ich brauche um mich fürs tanken zu equipen dann tu ich das auch. Nur weil ich Tanken könnte und dafür entsprechendes Gear brauche heist das nicht das ich mich zum dauer Tanken verpflichte ok wenn der Krieger es eher brauch weil ehr nur Deff is ok dann pass ich aber wenn nich absoluter need besteht nö warum soll ichs ihm in den rachen stopfen wenn ichs genauso gut brauchen könnte.

Aber so dauer need würfler sind generell zum Kotzen ich erinere mich an die netten Hunter die ihr Petheal equip zusammen farmen wollten.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Dezember 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Hm.. nun hast Du mir den Wind aus den Segeln genommen^^ Aber das Argument lass ich natürlich gelten ;-) Und das die Chance auf einen Vollpfosten sehr hoch ist hast Du natürlich 100% Recht.
> 
> Das Problem ist aber auch das Leute die das Tanken gern lernen möchten gar keine Chance mehr bekommen (in Randoms). Seit Die Leute so verwöhnt sind mit BC Endgame (Suchen T6+ für Khara und co) lassen sie sich auf einen Tank der seine Rolle nicht zu 100% beherscht gar nicht mehr ein. Ich weiss das weil meine Verlobte einen DK Tank spielt.. oder sie möchte es gern. Sie hat bis jetzt aber nur Heiler und DDs gespielt und hat halt noch nicht so die Ahnung von Tanken, gibt sich aber Mühe und lässt sich auch was sagen. Auserdem sagt sie auch immer gleich am Anfang bevor sie die Leute in Gruppe läd das sie noch lernt und auch etwas nervös ist nichts falschzumachen.
> 
> ...



Man kann über alles reden ^^ Ich werde btw. auch meinen recht gut ausgerüsteten Feral-Tank an den Nagel hängen, weil ich zum Schluss gekommen bin, dass ich es einfach nicht so gut kann, wie andere Tanks, mit denen ich spiele, auch wenn mich keiner auf Igno packt. Liegt vielleicht auch am Server. Dass ich am tanken noch arbeite, habe ich auch nie verheimlicht. Erfahrungsgemäß war es selbst als MT1 in Kara/Gruul/Maggie etc. um Welten einfacher als in jeder normalen Ini. (natürlich war Kara auch wieder nicht rndm ^^)

Nach WotLK habe ich das tanken noch nicht getestet, vorher war das Problem mit dem Aggro-verlieren aber meistens ein übereifriger DD. Mir persönlich hat mein Tankexperiment gebracht, dass ich als DD jetzt wirklich aufpasse, ob der Tank auch bereit dafür ist, dass ich Schaden anrichte. So gesehen bereue ich den Versuch auch nicht, weil ich dadurch ein besserer DD wurde. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen, ob mein Druide Heiler oder Eule wird. 

Wie auch immer, auf dem RvD wärst Du als DK auf jeden Fall mal für einen Versuch einer Ini/Raid willkommen, weil Du offensichtlich zu den Leuten gehörst, mit denen man gerne spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (3. Dezember 2008)

Vorher absprechen und nicht rumheulen. Ich kenne auch viele Def-tanks die der Meinung sind auf jegliche DD-Waffen würfeln zu dürfen(weil sie wollen ja auch mal fürs PvP oder Farmen umskillen)....das ist für sie ganz normal...aber wehe ein anderer würfelt ihnen ein schild für sein 2.equippment weg...dann gehen sie an die decke. Da haben viele Tanks ein ziemlich verklärtes Bild von der Realität weil sie es gewohnt sind das ihnen jeder in den Allerwertesten kriecht weil nunmal tanks immer gebraucht werden.

Oder ähnliches Spiel: Tanks motzen das man ihnen keine Zeit lässt um genug Aggro aufzubauen(eben damit sie auch mal Fehler machen können und nicht sofort aggro verlieren)....gleichzeitig können die gleichen Tanks aber irgendwie nie darauf warten das die Caster(sowohl dd als auch heal) Mana haben(was für die Caster und besonders für die Healer bedeutet das sie eigentlich nur durch die Isntanz hetzen und weder links noch rechts schauen können. Das ist besonders jetzt bei neuen Instanzen echt schade wenn bereits der erste Besuch sich nur nach Arbeit anfühlt) oder die CCs laufen.  Ich als shadow habe da auch schon einiges erlebt wenn ich mich breitschlagen lasse zu heilen(wozu ich null bock habe. Trotzdem habe ich jede BC Instanz auf normal durchgeheil und bei Wotlk sieht es derzeit nicht anders aus).....das ist einfach nur dreist wie sich mancher Tank verhält. Null Rücksicht.


----------



## Natureclaw (3. Dezember 2008)

warlord118 schrieb:


> rofl es gab NIE ein +PET HEAL auf items, sry das musste jetz raus nachdem ich wieder vom boden aufgestanden bin auf welchen ich mich vor lachen warf, OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Naja, nicht jeder zockt seit Release =P

Den Wert "+Begleiterheilung" als solchen gab es nie - Aber der Zauber "Tier heilen" ist ja ohne frage ein Heilzauber. Deshalb war dieser Zauber eine lange Zeit wie jeder andere Heal ein Zauber, dessen Wert man durch +Heilung erhöhen konnte. Es wurde irgendwann nur weggepatched, sodass heute der Heilzauber "Tier heilen" der einzige ist, der keinen Bonus für +Heilung bezieht. Ich bin aber trotzdem neidisch auf deinen Lachanfall, auch wenn ich so herablassend nicht ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen geantwortet hätte ^^

Zum Hauptthema:

Ich sehe im Problem "Todesritter würfelt 'Echten Klassen ihre Items weg' " eigentlich keinen wahren Diskussionsgrund... Es besteht kein Unterschied zwischen anderen Klassenkonkurrenzen... Momentan ist durch die Flut an DKs einfach nur die wahrscheinlichkeit größer, das unter 9 von 10 unsozialen Twinkern Todesritter-Spieler sind. Hinzu kommt, das die Klasse relativ neu ist, und nicht jeder ein umfassendes Verständnis über seine Klasse entwickelt hat... Wer sich zB. in der Theorie nur knapp informiert, aber sich in die Materie nicht tief einliest, wird bis er aus dem Startgebiet entlassen wird, nicht wissen, das er zum tanken keinen schild in Instanzen suchen muss... Und ich selbst experimentiere auch mit Zwei Einhändern als Blut-DK, einfach um zu schauen, wie die procrate von den Runen enchants ist.

Bevor ich einen 'Ninja' kicke, sprech ich ihn auf den Loot an - Oft hat die person es echt net gecheckt. Ich hatte sogar als heilender Priester einen Schurken gehabt, der auf eine Casterkette bedarf machte, und total stur seinen fehler nicht einsehen wollte. im Laufe der Instanz wurde er aber ruhiger und hat auf items direkt gepasst, nachdem alle gewürfelt hatten und jemand NEED geklickt hatte.

Naja, und zu den Asozialen Menschen, sei obiges nochmal in erinnerung gerufen: Auf einem Server, auf dem 70% DKs rumrennen, werden auch 70% Der Assis, Klugscheisser,ninjas,Ganker, PvPler,twinker,powergamer,casuals,männer,frauen,whatever auf Todesritter gerechnet. Und das mir keiner mit dem Kommentar kommt, das aber statistisch gesehen nur DKs die Assis stellen - Ich habe bis jetzt keinen einzigen DK in einer gruppe gehabt, über den ich mich hätte aufregen können...

Und ich würde auch davon absehen, es als grooooooßes Problem in WoW anzusehen, das ein Todesritter doch tatsächlich Tankitems braucht, die similiar zu denen des Kriegers und des Paladins sind...
Ich meine schaut euch mal den Paladin an:
Er benötigt:

Tank: DEF-Platten, Spellpower-Platten, Schild, Tankwaffen, Tanktrinkets/Halsketten/ringe
Vergelter: Off-platten, Spellpower-Platten, Zweihänder, Offtrinkets/halsketten, maybe Spellpowerketten/ringe
Heiler: heilerplatte, Heilleder, Heilstoff, Spellpowertrinkets/Ringe/Ketten, Spellpowerkolben/Schwerter/äxte

Also querbeet ALLES was andere Klassen benötigen können, kann der Paladin gebrauchen. Der Schamane ist auch ein gutes Beispiel, auch wenn er keine Platten needen kann - Doch erweitert er die Palette an Items, die er echten Klassen wegnimmt um Dolche und Stäbe. Und so mancher Pala/krieger soll ja auch leder für mehr DPS nehmen...
ich sehe einen DK da eher als sehr unflexibel an.... Ich meine, er nimmt NUR kriegern und paladinen etwas weg - Paladine dürfen sogar Spellpower behalten sowie Krieger und Palas ihre Hämmer/Dolche. Den Schild wird er auch nie tragen dürfen. Und jedes Tankitem auf dem Blockwertung steht, ist auch tabu...

Der Threadtitel wäre passender gewählt, wenn er "Ninjalooter und ihr Verhalten in Instanzen" hieße.

Habe ich eigentlich einen Fehler gemacht, weil ich drei seiten übersprungen habe, oder hat tatsächlich niemand bis geschrieben "DKs können dir die Schilde garnet wegrollen, die können sie garnet tragen"? XD

Naja ich habe fertig.... mensch soviel text und server sind immernoch net oben X___X


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Jop der Dk sollte schon mehr zum ddler tendieren als zum Tank . Aber , er hat die besten Vorraussetzung ( wie auch der drui und Pala ) zu Tanken .
Hier kommts doch wieder auf den Spieler mit an , wie er ( so wie du ) sein char zukünftig equipen möchte und auch spielen mag .
Jeder sollte sein Spaß am Spiel finden und sich nicht durch Gruppengeflame verkriechen. 
Deine Verlobte sollte jetzt eher noch effektiver spielen und wenn die Zeit es zuläßt durch lowinis rocken .
Ich habe es besimm nur falsch verstanden und nicht berücksichtigt das ja die anderen in der gruppe alles fehlerfrei machen ^^ ! 
Es sind mindestens 3-5 leute in instanzen und da kann man sich helfen . Wer keine fehler macht ist kein Mensch und Wohnt bestimmt bei Saturn im Lager . 
Und wenn beim Loot ein Versehen passiert gibts noch den GM .


----------



## Arkanier (3. Dezember 2008)

Hört doch endlich mal auf rumzujammern! Immer wenn eine Klasse mal etwas stärker wird so lange rumgemeckert bis Blizz diese wieder nerft.. das macht einfach keinen Spaß!

Akzeptiert doch endlich das 12 Jährige Mitspieler einfach noch kein soziales Verhalten haben und bezieht das nicht auf die Chars...kein DK kann etwas dafür das er scheiße gespielt wird. 

Das gabs definitiv schon vor Einführung des DKs und das wird auch so bleiben, das Random-Gruppen reines Glücksspiel sind. Ich merke nur leider auch, das man DKs als DD schon fast keine Chance mehr in Innis gibt und das macht mich ein bisschen traurig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Vorher absprechen und nicht rumheulen. Ich kenne auch viele Def-tanks die der Meinung sind auf jegliche DD-Waffen würfeln zu dürfen(weil sie wollen ja auch mal fürs PvP oder Farmen umskillen)....das ist für sie ganz normal...aber wehe ein anderer würfelt ihnen ein schild für sein 2.equippment weg...dann gehen sie an die decke. Da haben viele Tanks ein ziemlich verklärtes Bild von der Realität weil sie es gewohnt sind das ihnen jeder in den Allerwertesten kriecht weil nunmal tanks immer gebraucht werden.
> 
> Oder ähnliches Spiel: Tanks motzen das man ihnen keine Zeit lässt um genug Aggro aufzubauen(eben damit sie auch mal Fehler machen können und nicht sofort aggro verlieren)....gleichzeitig können die gleichen Tanks aber irgendwie nie darauf warten das die Caster(sowohl dd als auch heal) Mana haben(was für die Caster und besonders für die Healer bedeutet das sie eigentlich nur durch die Isntanz hetzen und weder links noch rechts schauen können. Das ist besonders jetzt bei neuen Instanzen echt schade wenn bereits der erste Besuch sich nur nach Arbeit anfühlt) oder die CCs laufen.  Ich als shadow habe da auch schon einiges erlebt wenn ich mich breitschlagen lasse zu heilen(wozu ich null bock habe. Trotzdem habe ich jede BC Instanz auf normal durchgeheil und bei Wotlk sieht es derzeit nicht anders aus).....das ist einfach nur dreist wie sich mancher Tank verhält. Null Rücksicht.



Das denke ich liegt an den energie-arten ich selber sag jeder gruppe das die leute, falls ichs übersehe melden sollen wenn sie mana brauchen klappt auch super eigentlich. Is nunmal so das der einzige tank der mit den mana-klassen mitfühlen kann und auch allein schon weil er selbst reggen muss mitfühlen kann, der protpala ist, weil druide=wut, krieger=wut, DK-Tank=Runen und Runenmacht und der pala halt mana das liegt einfach an der sache an sich, wenn du ne energieart hast die dir nie ausgeht denkst du einfach weniger drüber nach das der heiler vllt mana bräuchte deshalb mag ich auch für die kleinen instanzen lieber gruppen mit ts, der heiler sagt dann mal kurz "tankilein wart mal muss reggen" und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die sachen mit "verdammt ich hatte kein mana wie soll ich dich heilen ohne mana wenn du in die 6er gruppe reinrennst herr tank?" sind halt immer wenn die gruppe kein bock hat ins ts zu kommen is zumindest meien empfindung ö.ö

LG


----------



## Agrimor (3. Dezember 2008)

Arkanier schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf rumzujammern! Immer wenn eine Klasse mal etwas stärker wird so lange rumgemeckert bis Blizz diese wieder nerft.. das macht einfach keinen Spaß!
> 
> Akzeptiert doch endlich das 12 Jährige Mitspieler einfach noch kein soziales Verhalten haben und bezieht das nicht auf die Chars...kein DK kann etwas dafür das er scheiße gespielt wird.
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal, dass sich das mit den DKs noch etablieren wird. Von dem Nervgeheule halte ich auch absolut nichts, obwohl ich als nicht-PVPler da natürlich nicht voll mitreden kann. Wenn ich im Vergleich zu anderen zu wenig Schaden mache, schaue ich erstmal, ob der Fehler nicht vielleicht doch unglücklicherweise bei mir liegt (Skillung, Rotation, Equip...)  Aber zumindest was PVE angeht, hilft wie weiter oben schon gesagt eine gut gefüllte Friendlist. Dann darf auch der DK mit ^^


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

*


Diabolus schrieb:



			Hm... mein Main ist nun ein DK und auch der einzige Char den ich auf 80 hab (die anderen 8 sind alle noch 70) und der grade ausgestattet wird (nicht als Tank, sondern als DD und Nottank geb ich gern zu. Das Tanken lass ich lieber Klassen mit Schild oder Fell)... Dann dürfte ich bei Dir im Raid also nicht Teilnehmen weil mein Main eine Klasse ist die halt leider grad jeder Voll*** spielt? Na DAS nenn ich mal nen super Raid *lacht*.. Gratuliere.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Diabolus schrieb:


> Ok keine Frage, das ich mit dir egal ob als Heiler oder Main jede ini mitgehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Nach WotLK habe ich das tanken noch nicht getestet, vorher war das Problem mit dem Aggro-verlieren aber meistens ein übereifriger DD.



Ja isses jetzt auch noch... Denk ich zumindest. Ich mein sie pullt mit Todesgriff und macht sofort Tod und Verfall (erzeugt ja auch Zusatzaggro auf alle Mobs). Aber wenn nach ein paar Sekunden schon ein Mob (der nicht als Target markiert war) zu einem DD läuft kann es nicht wirklich die Schuld des Tanks sein oder? Soweit ich weiss zieht nur der Heiler Aggro von allem Mobs. Sie ist leider nur jemand der sich sehr zu Herzen nimmt was andere sagen und das führt dazu das sie von sich selbst überzeugt ist das sie schlecht ist.



Agrimor schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, auf dem RvD wärst Du als DK auf jeden Fall mal für einen Versuch einer Ini/Raid willkommen, weil Du offensichtlich zu den Leuten gehörst, mit denen man gerne spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RvD? *grübelt*

----

BTW (Fällt mir halt grad so ein): Kennt jemand ne nette Gilde auf der Forscherliga (Allianz) die einem neu DK Tank (weiblich weil ja meine verlobte) eine Chance geben würd und ihr mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen? *hält ein "Gesucht" Schild hoch* ;-)


----------



## Mendranis (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Stimme dir voll zu, aber ich lieb meinen dk zu sehr um ihn an den nagel zu hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für deine aufbauenden Worte und schön zu sehen das es noch vernünftige Menschen gibt , du bist mir irgendwie sehr Symphatisch.



Sikes schrieb:


> Okey, den DK gibts seit 2 Wochen... Bitte gebt doch den Link zu der aussage, dass alle Trees zum tanken da sind. Klar kann man... ich kann auch als Healpala tanken, oder zumindest eine Mischskillung herrichten. Soweit ich das verfolgt habe stand die Aussage für Blut = PvE, Frost = PvE (Tankskillung, auch bedingt für PvE geeignet) Unheilig für PvP (PvE macht auch fun damit, so als DKHunter...). Nur weil ich mit den jeweiligen Auren halt mehr aushalte oder mehr heile (sich selber und mit Blut sogar ein bisschen die andern) behaupte ich ja auch nicht als MS in Deffstance und Gear bin ich Tank! Klar gehts.. nur obs geeignet ist?



Schau dir doch einfach die Bäume an , ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer oder?
Ich bin derzeit wohl Blut geskillt um es mal näher zu testen was den Schaden angeht , war aber von 55-80 Unholy geskillt.

Blut (0 Punkte)

    Keine

Frost (11 Punkte)

    5/5 Zähigkeit
    5/5 Schwarzes Eis
    1/1 Lichritter

Unheilig (60 Punkte)

    2/2 Heimtückische Stöße
    3/3 Morbidität
    5/5 Vorahnung
    1/2 Epidemie
    3/3 Gierige Tote
    3/3 Krankheitsausbruch
    5/5 Nekrose
    1/1 Leichenexplosion
    3/3 Blutverkrustete Klinge
    1/1 Schatten des Todes
    1/1 Gargoyle beschwören
    5/5 Unreinheit
    5/5 Magieunterdrückung
    3/3 Sensenmann
    1/1 Meister der Ghule
    1/1 Antimagisches Feld
    3/3 Gruftfieber
    1/1 Knochenschild
    3/3 Wandernde Seuche
    3/3 Schwarzer Seuchenbringer
    1/1 Geißelstoß
    5/5 Totenschwurs Zorn
    1/1 Unheilige Verseuchung


Das ist nur ein schnell gemachtes Beispiel für eine Unholy-Tankskillung , mit dieser Skillung kann man 1. Sehr gut Tanken , 2. Macht man erheblichen Schaden und kann somit ,trotz Tank daseins, noch bei den Top DD´lern mithalten und 3. Unterstützt man noch die Caster mit 13% mehr Magieschaden auf dem Mob.


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Na ja der Furykrieger wurde auch seltenst mitgenommen in inis, weil er unpraktisch war . 
Mein Krieger wurde dadurch zu eher ein einzelgänger . Alles suchte Defftanks und die dd´s waren hunter und schurken .
Um es nicht zu heftig vom ( nichtwirklichtreffeendemtitel ) abzuleiten .
Der DK hat keine spezifischen items , , das ist schade . Angefangen mit einer echt klasse - vom design - rüssi und dann solche super Muschelplattenschultern wie Kobaltrüssi .( Die ja so Sch...... aussieht )
Wenn Blizz anfängt Dkitems zu Implentieren dann wird das Würfelthema eh ausbleiben .


----------



## Terracresta (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde hat das Problem null mit der Klasse sondern mit den Spielern zu tun.
Für mich klingt der Thread einfach danach, das dem TE Tankitems von nem DK weggewürfelt wurden sind. Es hätte genauso gut ein Pala oder Krieger sein können...

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch schon ewig nimmer Ninjalooter erlebt.

Das rumgehacke auf den Huntern is genauso lächerlich, hab sicher mehr Ninjas anderer Klassen erlebt als wie Hunter. 
Ihr heult doch nur weil die auch Bedarf auf Nahkampfwaffen mit ordentlichen Stats haben und ihr ned das Exklusivrecht dran habt. In meinen früheren Raids hatten die Schurken und Krieger mehr Fernkampfwaffen als jeder Hunter. Zumdem haben Schurken und Krieger auch auf alle Waffen need, egal obs Dolch-, Schwert- oder Mace-Schurke bzw MS oder Fury-Warri sind. Krieger mit schwerer Rüsse oder gar Leder sind auch ned selten.
Aber immer schön vom eigenen Dreck vor der Tür ablenken...


----------



## Sikes (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nix gegen DK's... das einzige was nervt ist und bleibt, dass sich einige so anstellen, als gehöre ihnen der Lootwürfel... Und wenn ein DK als DD mitkommt hat er auch kein BEDARF auf Tankequip Oo Wenn ein DK reinkommt und mich fragt ob er mitwürfeln dürfe, da er eigentlich auch tank ist und es auch braucht dann ist es was ganz anderes als wenn man mit der Einstellung reinkommt:" hey alda ich hab drei tanktrees, also würfel ich da mit weils mehr stärke drauf hat als mein alter" Mich nervt es vorallem deswegen, weil wie gesagt keine sau tanken wollte und jetzt alle das Tankequip genau so needen wollen wir der Tank der grp. Also: Entweder man würfelt darum, was man ist bzw als was man mitkommt, oder man hat wenigstens den Anstand und fragt obs ok ist. Bisher gingen alle wiedersprachen in nur eine Richtung: aber ich kann auch tanken... keine erklärung, einfach nur "ich spiele dk also bin ich auch beleidigt, lese nur den Threadtitel und flame einfach auf der letzten Seite alle, obwohl ich nicht mal gelesen habe wie die "Diskussion" verlaufen ist" Ich habe einfach das Gefühl es wird schlicht überlesen was das Problem ist und einfach mal einen auf mimimi gemacht - und zwar ziemlich sicher von denen die unter Gameplay  wildes tastengedrücke verstehen und sich nun cool fühlen etwas tankendes zu haben ohne dafür etwas gemacht zu haben aber den Anspruch haben wollen equip abzugreifen welches die meisten eh nur dann anziehn werden, weil mans einfach "hat". Dass es nicht nur die DK's betrifft zeigt folgendes Beispiel: Bei Nethergroll droppt die Lederhose. Ich (da als Retri unterwegs und einer so grünen Hose, die sogar irgendeine Healerhose getoppt hätte...) und ein Enhancershamy waren die einzigen die Interesse bekundigten... klar, die stats waren stimmig und trotz der fehlenden Stärke durch socklungsmöglichkeit ein geiles Upgrade. Unser Healdudu (der sich als 2nd equip Boonkin sachen zusammensammelt) meint auch bedarf würfeln zu dürfen... ganz einfach weils leder ist und er... einfach nerven wollte. Leider hat er selber die Grenze zum Spass überschritten und nicht nur mich sondern die ganzen andern Member zur weissglut getrieben weil er fast geheult hätte, weil er sein 3. equip seines 5. 70er Chars noch auffüllen wollte, ganz egal ob mein Twink oder der Shamy es als upgrade nutzen konnten (für den shamy war es sein mainchar und ich hab gesagt er solls nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja... es gab streit, ich ging weils mir einfach zu dämlich war ihm begreiflich zu machen dass wir so oder eben der shamy MEHR schaden machen würde für kommende raids. Bester Teil: am folgenden tag eine entschuldigung unseres healdruiden mit den Worten: " Ich hab die Hose sogar auf der Bank, sry"


----------



## Rainbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieses Thema is so doof..... das man doch was dazu schreiben muß.
DK-Spieler -und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man nen Asi trifft- gibts zur Zeit öfter als viele der anderen Klassen. Grade bei den Castern hat Blizz voll danebengehauen und die so grottenschlecht gemacht, dass die im DMG gegen gleichwertig equipte Palas, Dks, Offkrieger, Schurken und Hunter mal kacken gehen können-Shadows sind übrigens noch ok-!
Wir haben jetzt den Content clear und da is noch viel Ausgleicharbeit zu leisten. Ich will nicht, dass irgendeine Klasse generft wird, ich will nur, das meine Klasse konkurrenzfähig wird bei gleichem Equip -aber anderes Thema.
ABer ich kenne viele Caster, die zur Zeit eben nen DK spielen. Und die sind allesamt nett, können spielen und würden nicht absichtlich falsch würfeln. Letztens war ich mit nem Priester -Heal- in ner Ini und der würfelt mir -Hexer-kackfrech n teil mit Trefferwertung -hey, was will ein Healpriest mit Hit?- weg und meint danach, ich solle mich nich anstellen und das wär halt Stoff. 
Merkt ihr was? Das war garkein DK, der da asi war. Es is scheissegal was für eine Klasse da gegenüber steht. Vollkommen!!! WoW- spieler bilden einen repräsentativen Querschnit durch unsere Gesellschaft. Geht mal durch die Stadt und schaut wieviel A....löcher da rumlaufen! Warum sollte das bei WOW anders sein?
Aber dass das bei den DK überdurchschnittlich sein soll wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber gefährlich ist es, solche MEinungen zu laut rumzuschreien, weil durch sowas immer Stimmung gemacht wird und irgendwann was hängen bleibt und Leute für was verurteilt werden wo sie nix zu können.
@ Terracresta: Jo, ich das auch so wie Du!


----------



## Lurka (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Diese Ritter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?



Waren die Woche im Bollwerk, ich als Tank DK. Der DK der als DD mitkam (was auch abgemacht war) rannte, weil er ja schliesslich um 19:00 Uhr off gehen muss und noch Items abstauben will, an den andern Spielern vorbei, pullte einfach mal kräftig und starb....und starb....und....

Beim ersten Boss kreischte er dann direkt need, ich hätt´s zwar auch gut gebrauchen können aber ok, weiter. Beim nächsten Boss (Omor) droppten der Plattengürtel -> Ich will grad noch eine Frage in den Chat tippen ob es Recht währe wenn ich need würfle und in dem Moment seh ich nur wie der DK ein
"NEEEEEED", "PLSPLSPLSPLSPLSPLSPLSPLS", "NEED MANN" in den Chat hämmert und Bedarf würfelt. Ich kam nicht mal dazu anständig die Frage zu stellen.

Natürlich konnte ihn Fortuna gut leiden und er bekam den Plattengürtel.

Beim nächsten Boss machte er schon gleich vorher die Ankündigung das er need hat auf den Höllenhäscher. Da er aber nur bis 19:00 Uhr Zeit hatte, und es schon 18:45 Uhr war, und mir mittlerweile der Koffer qualmte kündigte ich der Gruppe an das ich dringest mit dem Hund raus müsse sonst müsse ich die Wohnung putzen. Und schaute zu.... 
Unser Need-Männlein konnte natürlich, wie erwartet, nicht warten und pullte die letzten Mobs -> Boss kommt, haut ihm drei Schläge rein, Gruppe wipet.
2 Minuten später steht die Gruppe wieder vorm Boss, ich sitze vorm PC und gucke zu->Schlussendlich war es dann 19:00 Uhr, der DD musste off und was er noch in Chat ballerte will ich hier gar nicht wiedergeben....Und das nur weil er das letzte Item nicht bekommen konnte.

Gestern hatte wir schon ein Gruppe aufgestellt und wie immer fehlte der Heiler. Ein anderer Tank DK der einen Heiler dabei hatte suchte noch 3 DD´s. Was macht der freundliche DK aus der anderen Gruppe? Richtig! Er whispert die DD´s an und steh nachher allein da. Witzig waren nur die Reaktionen als ich bei nem zweiten Run nicht mehr für die Herrschaften tanken wollte.

Die Welt ist nunmal voller kleiner Arschlöcher. Und in einer grossen Ansammlung von Menschen, gehört der grösste Teil nunmal zu den Arschlöchern. War schon immer und überall und wird vermutlich auch immer so bleiben.

Hat aber eigentlich nichts mit der DK Klasse zu tun, sondern mit dem Arsch der sie spielt.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Danke für deine aufbauenden Worte und schön zu sehen das es noch vernünftige Menschen gibt , du bist mir irgendwie sehr Symphatisch.



Nix zu danken kanns nur nich mit ansehen wenn sich wer als Heiler versklaven lässt obwohl er das gar nich will ö.ö Aber hey ich bin Dk; laut 90% aller Forenbeiträge kann ich doch gar keinem sympatisch sein *an kopf kratz, irritert guck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musst dir nur mal die US-foren durchlesen wie da die DK´s gemetzelt werden ich glaub auf den us-servern geben wesentlich mehr ihren dk auf, die nerds da haben aber teilweise auch ne ziemlich offensive art, da is unsere diskussion hier n gemütliches kaffeekränzchen wo eigentlich nur nioch die shisha (symbolisch für die friedenspfeife) der kaffee und der kuchen fehlt, wobei die uhrzeit nich ganz dazu passt aber das kann man sich ja recht gut so zurechtlegen wie mans gern mag gibt ja auch leute die sich zum wachwerden erstmal n bier innen hals kippen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja, denk immer dran: *Wer bis zum Hals in Scheisse steht, sollte den Kopf NIE hängenlassen!*^^

LG
Drago


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich will auch mal was sagen^^

DK hin oder her, meine Meinung fällt mir da ned schwer.

Es ist im Prinzip die gleiche Geschichte als man den Schamanen auf Alli-Seite einbaute, weil man der Meinung war er bringt mehr Fun und Béwegung ins Spiel. 
Fazit war jeder wollte ihn ihn spielen, tausende probierten es aus, tausende versagten und wirklich ein Bruchteil davon konnte die restliche Gemeinde überzeugen das sie ihn auch spielen konnte!

Deim DK ist genau das gleiche Prob, leider ist halt immer so das das negative immer auffällt und das positive untergeht!

Ich persönlich hatte auch bis jetzt erst einmal das Vergnügen mit einem DK in eine Inze zu gehen, und ich war dann auch ned "so böse" als er mit den Loot wegwürfelte wegen dem ich die schice-inze 12 mal besucht habe, weil ich mir denke, naja ist ja egal er kann sowieso ned damit umgehen, was solls!
Leider hab ich noch nicht erlebt das mich ein DK von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen konnte in welche Richtung er spielte auch immer^^ Sie haben einen netten Buff aber rein deshalb nehm ich aus Überzeugung keine DK mit und sollte rein zufällig einer in der Grp sein, naja da kann man nichts machen nur hoffen das es schnell vorbei ist!
Man kann ja auch im Vorfeld bestimmte Verhaltensregeln festlegen z.B.:

1. Rein vom Dmg her bekommst du bei mir kein Aggro, also wenn du meinst das du deinen Todesgriff einsetzen musst dann darfst du den Mob mit nach Hause nehmen!

usw.

Ich denke es wird sich irgendwann rauskristalisieren wo die Player sind die es verstehen einen DK zu spielen, aber die 3-5 Jahre müssen wir warten!


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Es dreht sich hier auch um den weggewürfelten loot . 
Scheißegal es ist meist der egotrieb den so manche Spieler entwickeln . 
Mal ehrlich ------
Du hast Pech gehabt das du ein Idioten in der Gruppe hattest ! 
Das kann ich dazu sagen.
Und bedarf Würfeln auf ein Equip das nur du ,zu der gerade bezogenen Aufgabe ,die du in der ini hattest ,darfst - sei es die Platte für Tank - , dementiere ich .
3 Klassen tragen Platte 
Und Stoff sinds noch einige mehr . 
Da muss man sich auf die Kunst des verstehens beruhen , ob der Mitspieler es auch noch raft sich die stats mal anzusehen.
Hier dreht es sich nicht um den DK nur um die Idioten die ..... ganz genau auch auf unseren straßen rumlaufen .... und ihren mimimi-puckdiefliege-IQ im WoW austoben.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte auch bis jetzt erst einmal das Vergnügen mit einem DK in eine Inze zu gehen, und ich war dann auch ned "so böse" als er mit den Loot wegwürfelte wegen dem ich die schice-inze 12 mal besucht habe, weil ich mir denke, naja ist ja egal er kann sowieso ned damit umgehen, was solls!
> Leider hab ich noch nicht erlebt das mich ein DK von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen konnte in welche Richtung er spielte auch immer^^ Sie haben einen netten Buff aber rein deshalb nehm ich aus Überzeugung keine DK mit und sollte rein zufällig einer in der Grp sein, naja da kann man nichts machen nur hoffen das es schnell vorbei ist!



Wenn Du erst einmal in einer Ini warst mit einem DK und sowieso normalerweise keine mitnimmst wird es auch sehr schwer das Dich mal jemand davon überzeugen kann das er seine Klasse spielen kann^^



HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird sich irgendwann rauskristalisieren wo die Player sind die es verstehen einen DK zu spielen, aber die 3-5 Jahre müssen wir warten!



Hm.. die Palas bei der Horde und Schamanen auf Alliseite gibts aber noch keine 3-5 Jahre und da hat die Situation sich schon beruhigt^^

Ich sag mal so, man sieht von 60 bis 70 fast dreimal soviel DKs wie dann von 70 bis 80. Mit 80 werden sie dann nochmal um die Hälfte weniger (zumindest bei uns isses so). Gut mittlerweile sind sie auch im unteren Bereich schon deutlich weniger geworden und im High Bereich ziehen die Nachzügler nun nach. In spätestens 6 Monaten wird sich das "Problem DK" gelöst haben und nur noch die Leute weiter einen spielen die ihn auch beherschen und nicht nur spielen weil er grad als Imba gilt. (die meisten merken eh schon auf 70 das er nicht wirklich OP ist)... Sollange werden die DKs die ihn spielen weil sie die Spielweise mögen und die ihn auch beherschen schwere Karten haben. Leider wird dies auch viele "fähige" Spieler wieder zu anderen Klassen bringen.


----------



## Lurka (3. Dezember 2008)

Melfin schrieb:


> Und bedarf Würfeln auf ein Equip das nur du ,zu der gerade bezogenen Aufgabe ,die du in der ini hattest ,darfst - sei es die Platte für Tank - , dementiere ich .
> 3 Klassen tragen Platte




Jein. Wenn ich so denken würde könnte ich auch sagen. "Sind ja mehrere Plattenträger dabei, brauch ich net so auf die Aggro zu achten" Sind ja schliesslich Plattenträger. Im Endeffekt küssen sie ja aber doch den Boden weil ihnen ihr Ego Trip Equip ohne passende Skillung nix bringt. Deshalb sollte eigentlich auch nur auf das need gewürfelt werden was man auch wirklich brauchen kann, nicht auf das was man irgendwann, vielleicht, Ersatzweise mal anlegen würde. Im Gegenzug würfel ich auch keinem das DD Zeugs weg->Was soll ich damit? Soll ich mich besser fühlen weil ich für nen Ini Run ein Pixel Item abgegriffen habe?


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Zitat: -> (die meisten merken eh schon auf 70 das er nicht wirklich OP ist).

Ich sehe es anders ..
Die Klasse selber ist OP . Das Spieletechnische verstehen ist es ,was die Klasse selber runterzieht .
Also ich sehe es so .
Den direkten Vergleich zu meinem Main habe ich klaro gemacht und alle die Mobs gegen dennen ich kläglich versagte , da lachte der DK ohne epicequip drüber . 
Alle ausser durn - nagrand Mobs legte mein DK alleine . Mein Main schaffte das damals nicht - und ich spiele den seit beginn WoW , und nur den .
Habe selber bis dato DK nur einen 70 ziger char von vorhandenen  23 gehabt . 
Also der DK ist für mich OP .


----------



## catweazlemac (3. Dezember 2008)

Hhm

Erinnert ihr euch an diese Scenen? :

"Suche noch Tank für xyz, dann go?", 

" Wo sind denn die ganzen tanks?"

"naja, bald kommt WotlK, dann gibts jede Menge tanks :-) "



So, und nun?

DKs sind da. Wollen evtl sogar mal ein echter Tank werden. Sie questen sich durch das Addon und stellen fest: " Shit, irgendwie gibts kein Tankequip" Also muss ich wohl in ne Instanz.

Ok, also: " angehender Tank sucht gruppe für utgarde".

Variante 1: nach wenigen versuchen wird man gekickt : "ey, du bist ja nicht mal Critimmun"

Variante 2: " DK, nee sorry, wir nehmen lieber nen echten Tank"

Variante 3: " kannst als DD mit, aber wehe du würfelst auf Tankitems"



So, merkt ihr was?

*Wie zum Teufel soll man sich das Ini-Tankequip besorgen, wenn man nicht tanken darf, weil man es noch nicht kann, oder bei der alternative als DD sich keine Tanksachen besorgen kann?*

Es gibt natürlich Idioten die auf alles würfeln, sogar auf Stoff. Aber warum zum Geier soll ein zukünftiger Tank nicht auf Tanksachen würfeln, die für ihn passend sind?

Ich für meinen Teil werde es über die Gilde versuchen, wenn genug Leute soweit sind, und sich auch mit mir und meinem miesen Equip in ne Ini trauen.
Irgendwie werde ich schon mein Equipment bekommen, auch wenn solche Leute wie der TE es verhindern mit solchen Threads. Ich hoffe, dass all die, die jetzt meckern, sich später wieder nen Wolf suchen bei:

"Suche noch Tank für xyz, dann go?"

mfg


----------



## LingLing85 (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...


Jop, und deswegen hab ich letztens gesagt "Leckt mich, sucht euch n neuen Tank wo solch Spielchen mitmacht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustofdark (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag es mal so es gibt über all schwarze Schafe, egal welche Klasse, egal welche Skillung.

Ich persönlich hasse Randomgrp. und gehe nur mit Gildies bzw. Leuten die ich kenne in eine Instanz, egal ob heroisch oder nicht.
Dazu sitzen wir dann alle noch im TS und da gab es noch nie Schwierigkeiten.

Solche Erzählungen kenne ich garnicht. Die hatte ich ganz zum Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit. Und daraus hab ich gelernt.

Seither nur noch Gilden-intern bzw. ausgewählte Leute.

Zum Todesgriff sag ich nur soviel, wenn ich als DD mitgehe, pulle ich so sehr oft für den Tank, der spottet danach gleich, dann Donnerknall, falls
noch mehr adds dabei sind und gut ist es. Ich benutze das allerdings nur in absprache mit dem Tank.

Ich denke das viel sich den Tooltip nicht durchgelesen haben vom Todesgriff ^^ Und es toll finden, wenn der mob rumfliegt ^^

Zum Glück gehe ich aber zu 95% als Tank mit und passe auf die DD-Items wenn ein dd es braucht und andersrum auch bzw. je nach 
Absprache.

Liebe Grüße von einem DK

Bane - Zuluhed


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn ich so denken würde könnte ich auch sagen. "Sind ja mehrere Plattenträger dabei, brauch ich net so auf die Aggro zu achten" Sind ja schliesslich Plattenträger. Im Endeffekt küssen sie ja aber doch den Boden weil ihnen ihr Ego Trip Equip ohne passende Skillung nix bringt. Deshalb sollte eigentlich auch nur auf das need gewürfelt werden was man auch wirklich brauchen kann, nicht auf das was man irgendwann, vielleicht, Ersatzweise mal anlegen würde. Im Gegenzug würfel ich auch keinem das DD Zeugs weg->Was soll ich damit? Soll ich mich besser fühlen weil ich für nen Ini Run ein Pixel Item abgegriffen habe?





ja richtig ,, mitunter ,aber du spielst ja nicht nur diese eine ini ^^ und dann explodiert der server . 
Sondern du sammelst doch deine sachen items etc . fleißig zusammen . 

Verstanden hätte ich es wenn stoffi bedarf auf platte macht . ;-)


----------



## Ollowiana (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> sowas dummes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.
> 
> 
> meistens heißt es im chan: suchen noch 1 dd für xxx, wo soll der dk dann tanken? wenn er von vorne rein nur als dd mitgenommen wird?
> ...




Wer hat dir gesagt das DK´s keine Kolben benutzen können? DAs können sie sehr wohl denn ich habe einen Dk und benutze Momentan einen kolben.
Der Dk muss dafür nur einmal nach IF fliegen und dort kolben lernen.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Melfin schrieb:


> Zitat: -> (die meisten merken eh schon auf 70 das er nicht wirklich OP ist).
> 
> Ich sehe es anders ..
> Die Klasse selber ist OP . Das Spieletechnische verstehen ist es ,was die Klasse selber runterzieht .
> ...



Jede Klasse mit T3 könnte die Nagrand Mobs solo legen. Sogar mein Verstärker mit normalem Questequip hat in Nagrand Null Probleme gehabt die meisten Mobs solo zu legen. Auser eben Durn und den einen in der Höhle (keine Ahnung wie der jetzt heist) welchen man für die (allianz) Quest legen muss um den Typen aus dem Käfig zu befreien. Und das kurz vor 3.0 also bevor die Klassen so gepusht wurden. 

Auserdem wie Du selbst sagst "DAMALS".. Dein Main würde JETZT die Mobs auch solo legen, einfach weil mit 3.0 jede Klasse extrem gepusht wurde und die Mobs genervt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern an den Ring des Blutes, damals mit 10 Mann haben wir den Endboss grade noch so geschafft mit 2 Toten. Nach 3.0 haben wir den zu 3. mit nem Jägerpet als Tank gelegt und das ohne einen DK die kahmen ja erst mit WOTLK.

Ich finde sogar das ich mit meinem Schamanen zum Beispiel weit mehr solo geschafft hab als mit dem DK. Der Dk macht halt nur mehr Spaß dabei^^


----------



## Seuchenkarl (3. Dezember 2008)

Ollowiana schrieb:


> Wer hat dir gesagt das DK´s keine Kolben benutzen können? DAs können sie sehr wohl denn ich habe einen Dk und benutze Momentan einen kolben.
> Der Dk muss dafür nur einmal nach IF fliegen und dort kolben lernen.




jepp--einmal if und man kann kolben.finde auch den thread hier eher als heulthread,weil irgendein spacken wem was weggewürfelt hat.klar gibts diese leute--aber überall in jeder klasse.

ich hab nen dk erst angefangen--eher zum farmen von erzen:-) aber mittlerweile macht der so spaß,das ich mir mehr vorstellen kann.


----------



## EviLKeX (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich lehn mich mal gaaannnnzzzzz weit aus dem Fenster und sage das viele der DK spieler "Kiddy's" sind, die sich denken: "Boa geile imba Klasse mit der Roxx0r ich jetz alle weg".

Das ist meine Meiung zu, wie gesagt VIELEN nicht allen, DK's.

Mfg EviLKeX


----------



## Xerkran (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich glaube, ihr habt alle die falschen DK´s getroffen.

Ich spiel einen seit Addon einen, und wenn ein Tank(egal welche Klasse) need auf ein Item hat, lass ich es ihm mit Vergnügen.

Den Todesgriff setz ich in Inis nur ein, wenn ein Caster/FK Mob außerhalb der Grp steht und net den AoE mitbekommt, oder niemand zum countern da ist.
Als DK sollte man sich halt selber seiner Rolle in einer Grp bewusst sein. Tankitems nehm ich halt nur mit, wenn der richtige Tank sie nicht braucht.
Wozu hat man TS, da spricht man sich fix ab und gut. Oder halt im Chat, wenn kein TS vorhanden.

Schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall, aber das ganze auf Hunter oder DK´s festzusetzen find ich bischen Engstirnig, sry.
Wenn ich die Itemverteilung z.zt. bei Blizz sehe, dann gibt es einige Diskrepanzen.
Wille ist neuerdings für Hexer auch gut, Krit auch für Heiler... von daher muss es einfach eine vernünftige Absprache innerhalb der Grp geben, dann passt das auch.


just my5cents  Xerkran


----------



## GrayWolf (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann das ganze Gerede über die Schlechtigkeit von diesem oder jenem Char echt nicht mehr hören.
Man tut immer so, als ob der jeweilige Char das Problem ist.
In Wirklichkeit ist es immer der Spieler der Figur.
Viele Spieler haben nicht nur einen Char und wenn ein gutes Teil kommt, welches sie auch für einen anderen Char haben wollen, so machen sie sofort Bedarf.
Und das selbst wenn das Teil beim Aufheben gebunden ist. Was denen eigentlich nix bringt. Sie können es dann nur beim Händler verkloppen.

Leider fehlt diesen Spieler ein gewisser Ehrenkodex.
Eines sollte immer die Regel sein.
Man meldet Bedarf auf etwas an wenn der jeweilige Char es auch selber benutzen kann.
Bedarf für Twinks ist tabu.
Und Träger der Teile haben immer Vorrang vor Entzauberern.

Ich selber spiele einen Hunter und einen DK. Ich Spiele sie gerne weil sie mir gefallen. Somit kenne ich auch das Gefühl jener, die unter dem Vorurteil zu leiden haben und deswegen auch schwer Anschluss an Gruppen für Innis und Raids finden.

Vieleicht sollte man im Game eine Art "Ehre der Spieler" einführen. Wo der Gruppenleiter die Mitglieder (Spieler) bewerten kann. So kann man schnell sehen, ob man es mit einem Ehrenhaften Spieler zu tun hat oder nicht.
Natürlich besteht immer eine gewisse Gefahr der Manipulation.
Aber evtl. ist dies endlich mal ein Weg für die Ehrenhaften Spieler auch öfters in Innis zu kommen. Und evtl. denken die Aim-Spieler (alles ist mein - Spieler) mal über ihr Verhalten nach und ändern es.


----------



## Melfin (3. Dezember 2008)

Stimme ich dir voll zu --

Auch zukünftig wird sich durch nette Patch von Bruder Blizz was Verändern und die sowie jene klasse raufgepimpt wie runtergepusht werden.
Wer weiß vielleicht wird der todesgriff durch den ring bis in die andere ini gehen und dort die aggro ziehen .
Keine Ahnung was noch kommt aber alles was neu ist wird logischerweise genau unter die lupe genommen .
Und meist ( LEIDER ) sind eben solche Situationen wie unser TE sie hatte vorprogrammiert . Euch noch viel spaß hier - ich geh heia heute noch DK zocken ^^ Gute nacht


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

und in diesem Sinne:

Vote 4 close, weil "abläster"Thread.

thx @ Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man im Game eine Art "Ehre der Spieler" einführen. Wo der Gruppenleiter die Mitglieder (Spieler) bewerten kann. So kann man schnell sehen, ob man es mit einem Ehrenhaften Spieler zu tun hat oder nicht.
> Natürlich besteht immer eine gewisse Gefahr der Manipulation.
> Aber evtl. ist dies endlich mal ein Weg für die Ehrenhaften Spieler auch öfters in Innis zu kommen. Und evtl. denken die Aim-Spieler (alles ist mein - Spieler) mal über ihr Verhalten nach und ändern es.



Glaub mir, so ein System würde zu mehr Missbrauch führen als es nützt. 1.) Hat sowieso in 90% der Fälle der Tank den Lead, 2.) Könnt der Tank dann alle erpresen "Gebt mir alles was Platte ist oder ihr kriegt negative Bewertung".... 3.) Selbst wenn es so währe das der Grossteil der Gruppe bewerten müsste währe immer noch ein Missbrauchspotential vorhanden... 

Ein wirklich sicheres System gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

So kommen wir mal zu den Spielern hinter dem Char!



Schneelilie schrieb:


> Und weisst du welcher Baum Dual-Wield ist? Genau: FROST... Soviel zum Thema Klassenverständnis. Untod und Blut brauchen beiide 2h Waffen. Und sowas wie du zerstören den Ruf der Todesritter... Oh man...



Verzeihung eure Durchlaucht wenn ich nicht die 3 Skillbäume einer neuen Klasse auswendig lerne die ich gerade mal angespielt habe! Nein ich hab nicht geweint, mich hingesetzt und erstmal seine Skillung angschaut, sowie bei Buffed geguckt ob er es überhaupt tragen kann. Sondern ein höfliches "Gz" gepostet und weiter gemacht. Aber interessant wie sich manche gleich angegriffen fühlen und aufgrund einer Aussage schon den Kopf auf die Tischkante hauen würden. Wer übertreibt jetzt? Sind noch ein paar Talentpunkte frei? Dann würd ich mal "Gelassenheit" & "umgang mit Kritik" skillen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rainaar schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch einen DK, neben allen anderen Klassen in WOW.
> 
> Mir macht der DK sehr viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ne Ansage wo ich sagen kann: Bist du auf meinem Server? Wenn du mal nen Tank oder DD suchst, melde dich!
Hier sieht man wie es ein DK richtig macht!!

*Worüber reden wir denn hier eigentlich??*

Wir reden hier nicht davon das ALLE DK´s so sind sondern wie sich die Mehrzahl benimmt! Damit sind nicht die DKs gemeint, die man auch schon vorher kannte von anderen Chars oder die aus der Gilde sondern die, die man meist in Randomgruppen trifft. Viele vergessen das auch immer wieder gesagt wird: "Es gibt auch nette DKs die auf der FL-Liste gelandet sind" 

Aber hier geht es halt überwiegend um Randomgruppen und woraus setzt sich der DK überwiegend zusammen?

aus Leuten die:
- keinen Bock mehr auf ihren Main hatten
- den Server gewechselt haben, einen 55er hochgezogen haben um den DK dann zu ihrem Main zu machen
- ihren Main schon auf 80 haben

und leider:

gibt es auch viele deren Main in vielen Listen auf Ignore steht und jetzt mit dem DK wieder unterwegs sind. Oder vielleicht nen frischen 55er durch "Werbt einen Freund" gemacht haben und dann sofort auf ihn gewechselt haben. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der Schwemme von "Horror", "Deathknight" und wie sie alle heissen auf dem Schlachtfeld! Weil der DK

1. Bequem ist durch Lv 55 statt Lv 1
2. Nen Ruf als übler Schadensmacher hat
3. Ja auch die richtig "böse" Austrahlung besitzt!

Das ist, wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, ein Fred in dem gefragt wird wie siehts im ALLGEMEINEN aus? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit DKs in Randomgruppen gemacht? Und kein "Ich will alle DKs auf dem Scheiterhaufen brennen sehen"-Fred!

Vor WotLK hatte ich nen Deff-Krieger mit dem ich fast verzweifelt bin! Es wollte einfach keiner mehr in normale Inis gehen! Und wenn es mal geklappt hat, hatte ich die DD-Kriegerin dabei, die ne Stangenwaffe mit Int drauf anhat und natürlich fleissig auf Deffsachen Bedarf macht! (naja DD ist schwierig zu sagen, hätte ich meine Talentpunkte in die Skillbäume gewürfelt wäre das Ergebnis ähnlich gewesen...).

Was ich damit sagen will: 
Tanks haben es in BC unheimlich schwer gehabt ihr DeffEquip zu erfarmen, für Hero oder Kara wurden ja eh nur Tanks gesucht die am besten schon alles daraus hatten! Das sitzt noch tief im Nacken vieler! 
Irgendwo war der vergleich "Hexer - Mage - Priester" geht es ja nicht anders!" Stimmt! Aber die suchen ja auch nicht EINEN Tank, den es nicht gibt weil der Krieger/DK der als DD dabei war gesagt hat: Für mein DeffEquip vielleicht tank ich ja mal 2010.......

Nur weil ein Char etwas tragen KANN sollte er es nicht einem Char wegwürfeln der es BRAUCHT!

Und das mit dem Todesgriff hat Rainaar gut getroffen! DK-DD zieht Mob vom Heiler dafür gibts 10/10, viele (und jetzt können mich alle DKs steinigen die sich angegriffen fühlen denn nur getroffene Hunde bellen!!) ziehen aber dem Tank den Mob weg.

Tank schießt, DK zieht ihn zu sich und fängt an! Tolle Sache! Die sind mit mir auch genau einmal in ner Ini.....

*Und zum "es ist ja nur ein Spiel"*

Warum spielt man Wow? Meistens doch zum Abschalten & Spaß haben! 
Verlier ich ein Duell ist das natürlich verwerflich aber nichts was mich wirklich berührt! 
Werd ich von der anderen Fraktion gekillt ist das natürlich ärgerlich aber nichts was mich beschäftigt.
Wipen wir in einer Instanz ist das zwar Zeitaufwendig, aber hey? Lachend in die Kreissäge? Wenn die Gruppe trotzdem Spaß hat?^^ 

Bleiben nur noch die Spieler die alles haben müssen auch wenn sie es garnicht gebrauchen können! Da frag ich mich dann schon was für ein spASSI dahinter sitzt! Aufregen? Nein ein guter Satz lautet: "Reg dich nicht auf es sind DEINE Nerven!" Und wer so geistig klein ist das er jemand anderem was klauen muß ist nicht nur in Wow geistig arm. Und da ist es egal was für eine Klasse, Rasse, Fraktion er spielt!!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Nur weil ein Char etwas tragen KANN sollte er es nicht einem Char wegwürfeln der es BRAUCHT!



und wer gibt Dir das Recht zu entscheiden, was ein DK tragen DARF?

Nur weil ich im Moment DD bin (weil ich anders nicht in Inis mitgenommen werde als DK), heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich später nicht auch mal die Facette des Frost-DK-Tanks austesten möchte....

Alles heulte rum, weil nich genug Tanks da waren. Jetzt gibt es DK`s. Nun heulen alle rum, die vorher keinen Bock zu tanken hatten, dass DK`s auch need auf Tank EQ haben..

@ Mod: Stop diesen sinnfreien Thread, das Forum wird zugemüllt.


----------



## Dalarya (3. Dezember 2008)

omg.......

mal ehrlich tanks hatten es bislang am einfachsten, wenn etwas gedroppt ist haben sie es auch bekommen!!!
andere klassen hingegen wie magier,hexenmeister, shadows und nun auch holy priester die müssten sich hier beschweren denn genau diese klassen müssen sich um die items streiten/würfeln es sich gegenseitig weg.....!!!

finds echt süss kaum müssen sich tanks auch den würfel mit ner klasse teilen geht schon das geflame los =/

wie gesagt versetzt dich mal in der lage einer der oben genannten caster klassen und glaub mal die haben eher die a...karte gezogen!


so long


----------



## crusader23 (3. Dezember 2008)

kannst genauso gut mages und priester/holy  und hexer nehmen oder heal  nehmen egal ob nu wille interresant ist oder nicht alle 3 würfeln auch auf alles grade jetzt denn  zaubermacht ist zaubermacht das ja das blöde


mist zu langsam gewesen :-(


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein

Wenn ein Todesritter als DD mit in die Instanz kommt hat der auf Tankitems zu passen, auch wenn er Frost geskillt ist und er es auch sehr gut brauchen könnte. Alles andere ist einfach nur asozial dem Tank gegenüber.

/signed
everything what Protek said.


----------



## Stroog (3. Dezember 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Ein wirklich sicheres System gibt es leider nicht.



Naja, die Idee mit dem Bewerten seiner Mitstreiter an sich ist ja nicht verkehrt, allerdings sehe Ich auch die "Missbrauchsanfälligkeit" einer solchen Möglichkeit. Ich kann daher generell in Sachen Gruppensuche für Inis ect. folgende Tipps geben:

1. Auf die Nicknames seiner Mitstreiter achten - hieran kann man meisten schon eine gewisse geistige Reife erkennen - Ich will jetzt keine ImBaRoxX0rSkillor Namen erfinden, aber der geneigte Leser wird wissen worauf ich hinauswill.

2. Ich persönlich bin immer skeptisch wenn jeman im Handelschannel über mehrere Stunden lang - am besten noch SCHREIEND - eine Gruppe bzw. Leute für eine solche sucht. Das mag zwar manchmal unberechtigt sein - aber in 11(!!!) von 10 Fällen ist es zumindestens warscheinlich das die Gruppe entweder gar nicht erst bis zum Instanzportal vordringt, sich nach der ersten Mobgruppe auflöst, oder es dann halt beim looten Stress gibt...

3. Eine Möglichkeit dem ganzen zum Entgehen ist es z.B. nur mit Leuten aus der FL zu spielen, was allerdings eine gut gefüllte FL vorraussetzt. Hier muss man dann halt - falls nicht vorhanden ab und zu mal die "Arschkarte" ziehen und die Erfahrungen mit den Leuten des jeweiligen Realms sammeln und sich halt mit Leuten "anfreunden" mit denen man klarkommt.

4. Das Beste ist allerdings nach wie vor sich einer Gilde anzuschliessen, bzw. falls man selber aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine Zeit/Lust/Nerven/whatever hat zumindens sich mit einer Gilde anzufreunden. Das könnte einigen Stress verhindern.


----------



## Simsonite (3. Dezember 2008)

Man merkt es ist Mittwoch früh


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Nein
> 
> Wenn ein Todesritter als DD mit in die Instanz kommt hat der auf Tankitems zu passen, auch wenn er Frost geskillt ist und er es auch sehr gut brauchen könnte. Alles andere ist einfach nur asozial dem Tank gegenüber.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sie noch, die allseits beliebten Lemminge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zu 


> hat der auf Tankitems zu passen, auch wenn er Frost geskillt ist und er es auch sehr gut brauchen könnte



Du hast den Sinn des Spiels leider verpeilt, 6, setzen.


----------



## Siggi100 (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...




Es gibt noch ville leute die sich die Bücher von PC Games oder sonst wo nicht holen da sie zu faul sind sie zu lesen dann wüßten sie es so wie auch die Heiler zu mal es da noch unterschiede gibt und es genau beschrieben ist auf was eine Klasse zu achten hat und auf was nicht.
Das alles ist uninteresant interesant ist doch nur für die leute oh es ist blau oder episch das muß ich haben ob ich es nun brauche oder nicht.
Ich kann euch 1 beispiel geben, was hat ein Krieger da von wenn er 5 Schilder und 5 schwerter auf der Bank liegen hat ? Nichts ist meine meinung. Er braucht nur 1 Deff und 1 off alles andere unsinn. Ich bin mit 2 Gilden so entliche inis gelaufen und aus jeder ini haben die Krieger jedes schild und jedes schwert und Axt und brauchten immer mehr, warum?? Item geile leute aber was das spiel zusammen heißt und wie man sich verhalten solte weiß keiner da richtig, da gibt es zu unmengen nur Leute die sagen das brauche ich das kann ich gebrauchen, da bei ist es das gegenteil und man findet und sieht es nie wieder bei den leuten.
So was wie GrayWolf geschrieben hat bedarf für twinks geht schon mal nicht zu mal es zu 95 % beim aufheben gebunden ist also kann ich es nicht an meinem Twing weitergeben.


----------



## Barebard (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab da ne ganz einfache regel für mich. ich würfele nur auf items die zu meiner rolle passen die ich in dieser ini gerade spiele!


----------



## -Spellmâster- (3. Dezember 2008)

hm..Naja nicht jeder kann seinen DK spielen. Die meisten Kleinkinder machen sich einen weil der ja so super "cool" ist. Ich kenne z.B. einen 11 jährigen i-game der hat einen hunter den der überhaupt nicht spielen kann und hat mit 55 direkt einen DK erstellt, kann den warscheinlich auch nicht spielen, fragt mich auch fast immer ob ich helfen möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sollte nur mal ein Beispiel sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melothil (3. Dezember 2008)

kaffee und kuchen! kaffee und kuchen!
möchte wer kaffee und kuchen ?


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> und wer gibt Dir das Recht zu entscheiden, was ein DK tragen DARF?
> 
> Nur weil ich im Moment DD bin (weil ich anders nicht in Inis mitgenommen werde als DK), heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich später nicht auch mal die Facette des Frost-DK-Tanks austesten möchte....
> 
> ...



Hab ich jetzt nur vom DK gesprochen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder liest du einfach raus was du willst? Man muß ja nicht auf den Text eingehen, man kann sich ja einfach was rausziehen und sich darüber aufregen... tzzzzzz

NATÜRLICH kann ein DK auch auf TANKEQUIP Bedarf machen wenn er z.B. nen Tank dabei hat der es nicht mehr braucht. Oder er sagt: Pass auf! Ich bin auch Tank wir machen beide Bedarf auf Tanksachen und dementsprechend Gier bei DD-Equip.

Ansonsten: Würd ich dir gerne mal DD-Equip als Tank wegwürfeln und schauen wie du mir dann schreibst: "Glückwunsch! Ich hätte es zwar sehr gut gebrauchen können, aber wenn du irgendwann einmal die Fury-Skillung ausprobierst wirste es auch gut brauchen können!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> und wer gibt Dir das Recht zu entscheiden, was ein DK tragen DARF?
> 
> Nur weil ich im Moment DD bin (weil ich anders nicht in Inis mitgenommen werde als DK), heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich später nicht auch mal die Facette des Frost-DK-Tanks austesten möchte....
> 
> ...



Was würdest Du sagen wenn der Tank dir dein DD Equip wegwürfelt? ^^

Man könnte es auch so sagen: Du gehst mit einer Gruppe in die Instanz. Du bist der Heiler (gehen wir einfach davon aus, egal ob Du wirklich einen spielst). Der Tank ist knapp davor Kritimmun zu werden, aber halt nur kurz davor. Nun droppt beim ersten Boss ein super Def Teil mit dem der Tank seine Kritimmunität erreichen würde und die weitere Instanz für die ganze Gruppe, vor allem aber für Dich als Heiler viel entspanter laufen würde. Wer hätte nun eher das Anrecht drauf? Der DD der es vielleicht in 10 Jahren mal benutzt wird nur weil er halt auch mal tanken KÖNNTE oder aber der Tank mit dem Du gerade in der Instanz bist und dessen Überleben wichtig für die ganze Gruppe ist und wo auch die ganze Gruppe einen Vorteil daraus ziehen würde wenn er es bekähme?

Oder bist Du einer von denen die dann dem Tank (als DD nun) das Item wegwürfeln würden, sich dann aber beschweren das er ja nicht Kritimmun ist und was für ein Noob er ist?

Wie gesagt ich bin weder Tank noch sammle ich Tank Equip (naja wenns niemand braucht nehm ichs mit) aber ich bin schon der Meinung das derjenige der grade eben als Tank mit ist auch Firstneed auf Tankitems hat. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Todesgriff hat Rainaar gut getroffen! DK-DD zieht Mob vom Heiler dafür gibts 10/10, viele (und jetzt können mich alle DKs steinigen die sich angegriffen fühlen denn nur getroffene Hunde bellen!!) ziehen aber dem Tank den Mob weg.
> 
> Tank schießt, DK zieht ihn zu sich und fängt an! Tolle Sache! Die sind mit mir auch genau einmal in ner Ini.....



Nun da ich das doch schon mehrmals lese: Es gibt tatsächlich DD DKs die den Todesgriff an Mobs die getankt werden und vielleicht sogar Tot und Verfall einsetzen? Wieso kickt man so jemanden nicht einfach nach dem zweiten mal aus der Gruppe? Ich würds tun (und ich bin selbst DK). Bein ersten mal verwarnen und beim zweiten mal kicken. Ich mein ein DD Krieger der Spottet oder ein Schamane der Frostshock benutzen würde währe auch schneller aus der Gruppe als er gucken kann. Ich glaub wenn ich Tank währ und ein DK würde mir mir dem Griff einen Mob wegnehmen ich würd einfach einen anderen als Target markieren und weitermachen (und den Heiler anweisen den DK NICHT zu heilen). Nach einer Verwarnung und dem zweiten mal würde er hochkant fliegen.

Ich find es nur kacke wenn Leute meinen man soll eine Fähigkeit die im Solospiel (ja sowas gibts) einen riesenspaß macht entfernen nur weil es Idioten gibt die sie Missbrauchen.


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

@scrätcher

Volltreffer und sign von mir; 
genau so sehe ich es auch und wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin und DK meint sein Todesgriff muß auf dem Maintarget landen, dann gilt die Devise :
"Thx, gehört dir und viel spass damit "! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch genauso sag ich thx, wenn er es richtig macht und mit dem Griff, den Mob vom Heiler holt !

Aber mal eine Idee zum Würfeln :
"da gibt es doch ein addon (kA wie es heißt / habs drauf und es ist wirklich gut^^) welches dir anzeigt bei einem Item,
wieviel besser oder schlechter es ist, als dein eigenes.
Könnte man doch vielleicht ins spiel einbauen und wenn es dann um die drops geht, kann nur der Bedarf machen,
wo die Stats sagen : ja besser als deines ! (oder ob er es überhaupt tragen kann)
Und wenn keiner Bedarf KANN, dann gilt es wie immer : Gier und es wird drum gewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ??? !!! 



lg
randy


----------



## Hicks1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Die DK`s mit denen ich bisher in Instanzen war, waren alle samt nett.

Es gab keine Spur von Itemneid. Zudem glaube ich auch nicht das man die DK hier über einen Kam scheren sollte.

Wenn ein Spieler glaubt, auf alles Bedarf zu haben, dann ists egal was er spielt.

Mein Fazit: Aufgrund der grossen Menge an DK*s haben wir im mom ein verzertes Bild aber mehr ist da wohl nicht dahinter.

Lg.


----------



## theduke666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> meistens heißt es im chan: suchen noch 1 dd für xxx, wo soll der dk dann tanken? wenn er von vorne rein nur als dd mitgenommen wird?


Da möchte ich mal wissen, was Du wo spielst... WoW in Nordend kann es wohl nicht sein.
Die meisten Tanks haben umgeskillt um schneller leveln zu können.
Die meisten Heiler haben umgeskillt, um besser leveln zu können.
Ergo: "Lf heal und tank 4 xxx, dann gogogo" -.-

Meine Meinung:
jeder würfelt nur auf die Teile, die er in seine MOMENTANEN Rolle brauchen kann.
Wenn der DK als DD eingestellt ist, hat er die Finger von den Tankteilen zu lassen.
Abgesehen davon, das bei uns (gildenintern) soewieso "Tank first" gilt.
Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Siggi100 (3. Dezember 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Wenn ein Todesritter als DD mit in die Instanz kommt hat der auf Tankitems zu passen, auch wenn er Frost geskillt ist und er es auch sehr gut brauchen könnte. Alles andere ist einfach nur asozial dem Tank gegenüber.
> 
> ...




Das iat auch wieder so eine sache wenn der TR also Todesritter es tragen kann warum soll er Passen ? Da ist meine meinung wieder nein da kann er mit würfeln genau so wie der Krieger ( Tank ) den auch ein TR ( Todesritter) ist ein Krieger (Tank)nur wenn ich um alles was ich nicht tragen kann bedarf mache so solte der beim nächsten mal nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Melothil (3. Dezember 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> "da gibt es doch ein addon (kA wie es heißt / habs drauf und es ist wirklich gut^^) welches dir anzeigt bei einem Item,
> wieviel besser oder schlechter es ist, als dein eigenes.
> Könnte man doch vielleicht ins spiel einbauen und wenn es dann um die drops geht, kann nur der Bedarf machen,
> wo die Stats sagen : ja besser als deines ! (oder ob er es überhaupt tragen kann)
> ...




das addon nennt sich ratingbuster und is nur zu empfehlen.


ich hab auch schnittchen im angebot! will wer schnittchen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Siggi100 schrieb:


> Das iat auch wieder so eine sache wenn der TR also Todesritter *es tragen kann* warum soll er Passen ? Da ist meine meinung wieder nein da kann er mit würfeln genau so wie der Krieger ( Tank ) den auch ein TR ( Todesritter) ist ein Krieger (Tank)nur wenn ich um alles was ich nicht tragen kann bedarf mache so solte der beim nächsten mal nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.


Siehst Du, und genau deswegen haben viele Leute einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Randomgroups -.-
Mit deiner Aussage dürfte der Dk auf Stoff, Leder und Platte würfeln: "Weil er es tragen kann", Schwachfug!


----------



## MiKlAtScH (3. Dezember 2008)

ich kann hier nur eins lesen mimimimimi^^ne ma im ernst habe das gestern mitbekommen in utgard.aber erstma zu mir ich spiele auch einen 73 dk frost geskillt haben halt welche geschrieben das sie noch n dd suchen ok dachte ich mir gehste mit.habe dann gesehen das noch ein 69 dk in grp war.wir haben dann angefangen er hat wirklich dem krieger die mobs dann vor der nase weggeschnappt.ich habe dann gesagt das er es lassen soll da ich mich auch anpassen muss[bin tanken gewohnt seit addon^^]ende vom lied war das wir ihn dann gekickt haben.

wenn ich sehe das ein krieger tank in grp is würfel ich nich um sachen die er brauch.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Siggi100 schrieb:


> Das iat auch wieder so eine sache wenn der TR also Todesritter es tragen kann warum soll er Passen ? Da ist meine meinung wieder nein da kann er mit würfeln genau so wie der Krieger ( Tank ) den auch ein TR ( Todesritter) ist ein Krieger (Tank)nur wenn ich um alles was ich nicht tragen kann bedarf mache so solte der beim nächsten mal nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.



Dieser Logik nach könnte ein Paladin, Krieger und Todesritter auf so gut wie alles Bedarf machen, weil er kann Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung und Platte tragen. Er kann auch Stoff mit +Int und Spellpower tragen... 

Wenn Du nun aber mit "alles was zu seiner Klasse passt" kommst. Dann könnte wiederum der Verstärkerschamane oder Feraldruide ruhig auf Sachen mit +spellpower und +int in der jeweiligen Rüstungsklasse würfeln. Weil beide könnten ja mal auf die Idee kommen Caster oder Heal zu skillen.

Wie würdest Du als Ele oder Healschamie reagieren wenn der Verstärker Dir dein Spellpower Zeugs wegwüfelt? Nicht so begeistert oder?


----------



## MiKlAtScH (3. Dezember 2008)

Melothil schrieb:


> das addon nennt sich ratingbuster und is nur zu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> ich hab auch schnittchen im angebot! will wer schnittchen ?
> ...





schnittchen hier hier hier *sabbert*^^


----------



## Tidra-on (3. Dezember 2008)

So langsam nervt mich diese Würfelei Weinerei.

Fakt ist man hat zwei Möglichkeiten, vom Spiel her vorgesehen. Wenn ich Platte trage, und das jeweilige Teil brauche würfel ich darum. Natürlich nur wenns vorher keine Absprache gibt. Als plattentragender DK auf Teile ice ich brauche und meine Stats verbessern passen? Warum bitte schön? Damit ich mir in der nächsten Ini wo ich tanken soll anhören darf das mein equip nicht ausreicht? Pfffttt... Noch lustiger ist ja einer der vielen Vorredner der meinte, das sogar wenn 2 Tanksochen droppen die dem Krieger zustehen. ROFL Ja ne. 

Im übrigen ... und wieder gabs diesen lustigen ZM Vergleich. Genu wozu brauch eine manafressende Caster Klasse schon Wille. OMG 
Und ja ich würfle als Hexer auch auf erhöhte Zaubermachte Teile wenn wille drauf ist. Gerade als Geb Hexer brauch ich jeden Punkt ZM den ich kriegen kann. Den zusätzlichen Reg nehme ich dankend mit auch wenn ich ihn nicht zwingend brauch dank Ader Lass und Leben saugen. Dennoch sollte vor allem Priestern klar sein, das jeder Regg Punkt bei den Castern auch ihnen zu gute kommt. Schnelleres Reg = weniger Heilung. Und als Mage würde ich sowieso sständig auf die Reg Teile gehen. Is ja schon bemitleidenswert wie oft die sich selbst nach Trashgruppen was hinter die Binde kippen müssen.

Mfg


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Was würdest Du sagen wenn der Tank dir dein DD Equip wegwürfelt? ^^



wenn ich die Häufigkeit hier auflisten würde, wäre der Thread schon ein paar Seiten länger....

Habe ich deswegen einen aufgemacht und ALLE Spieler einer Klasse über einen Kamm gezogen? Nein!

Es sind die Spieler hinter den Chars, die sich sche.... verhalten und nicht die Klasse.

und was Tod&Verfall angeht: ich nutze es immer in Instanzen, und zwar bei Bombgruppen.

Todesgriff ist absolut keine "gay-fertigkeit" sondern eher der "Notaus" auf dem Mob, den der Heiler evtl. abbekommt....

Ich stimme zu, dass es manche gibt, die nach 15 lvln DK nicht wissen, was der kann und was er besser sein lassen sollte, aber das ist kein Grund für manch Non-Pro Gamer, diese Klasse verallgemeinert in den Dreck zu ziehen!


----------



## Iodun (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde den TR nicht übel. Ich kann auch nichts von wegwürfeln etc berichten. die meisten TR bei uns suchen Tankequip (logischerweise). Das man bei 4 TR in der Gruppe nur minimale Chancen auf ein einzelnes Teil hat liegt auf der Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber irgendwie haben Leute, die eine hilfsbereite Gilde haben nie Sorgen mit irgendwelchen Loots. Also bei uns bin ich der Einzige der Bedarfswurf macht , ansonsten freut sich der Ench. von daher verstehe ich manche Leute hier nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miragol (3. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich finde es auf jeden fall schrecklich mit diesen ganzen ninjalootern.
desshalb gehe ich eigendlich nur mit freunden in eine ini.
geht erstens schneller da man eingespielt ist und 2 kennt jeder die bedürfnisse des anderen.

und wenn ich dann mal rnd gehe mache ich plündermeister. 
es ist mir egal was die anderen da sagen. ich bin fair und gebe auch items weg die ich auch gebrauchen könnte

ps. ja ich bin tank und mir geht nciht der dk sondern alle ninjalooter auf die eier


gruß


----------



## Athelloren (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss ganz schnell n whinethread aufmachen, weil mir immer diese scheiss Holypriester mein DMG Equip wegwürfeln.... (bin Hexe)

*Ironie off*


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

Melothil schrieb:


> das addon nennt sich ratingbuster und is nur zu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> ich hab auch schnittchen im angebot! will wer schnittchen ?
> ...




Zuerst thx für Hinweis ( schande über mich, mußte gerade selbst nachsehen^^ )

Und bitte, bitte, ich möcht auch ein Schnittchen (ich liebe süßes)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurzer Senf noch dazu (aber nicht zu den Schnittchen):
Ich gestehe, dass wir in Kara zum Beispiel auch dem "Nachwuchs" schon mal geraten hatten, wenns z.b. ein Heal-Pala war,
auf einen "schweren Rüstungsteil" need zu würfeln, wenn der besser als sein Heiler-Plattenteil war !
Ist ja klar oder ?! 
Ob mein Heiler jetzt mehr oder weniger Rüsi hat, ist mir da vorne als Tank egal, weil der Mob ja nie bis zu ihm durchkommen sollte !

lg
randy


p.s. und ja, man merkt es ist Mittwoch ( braucht noch wer Kaffee zum Schnittchen ?^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Im übrigen ... und wieder gabs diesen lustigen ZM Vergleich. Genu wozu brauch eine manafressende Caster Klasse schon Wille. OMG
> Und ja ich würfle als Hexer auch auf erhöhte Zaubermachte Teile wenn wille drauf ist. Gerade als Geb Hexer brauch ich jeden Punkt ZM den ich kriegen kann. Den zusätzlichen Reg nehme ich dankend mit auch wenn ich ihn nicht zwingend brauch dank Ader Lass und Leben saugen. Dennoch sollte vor allem Priestern klar sein, das jeder Regg Punkt bei den Castern auch ihnen zu gute kommt. Schnelleres Reg = weniger Heilung. Und als Mage würde ich sowieso sständig auf die Reg Teile gehen. Is ja schon bemitleidenswert wie oft die sich selbst nach Trashgruppen was hinter die Binde kippen müssen.
> 
> Mfg



Ich weiss das meine Infos veraltet sind weil sich mit WOTLK mit Wille einiges geändert hat aber ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das sich daran nichts geändert hat das Dir Manareg durch Wille als Hexer nichts bringt da Du dann Mana durch Wille reggst wenn Du mindestens 5 Sekunden keinen Cast mehr gemacht hast. Soweit ich weiss kann ein Hexer auch nichts skillen das er immer vom Manarag durch Wille profitiert wie ein Arkanmage und hat auch keinen Rüstungsbuff der das ermöglicht. Wenn Du als DD echt von diesem Manarag profitierst dann spielst Du garantiert falsch. Und als Feuer oder Frost Mage nehm ich lieber mehr Int mit als wille einfach weils mehr bringt (war zumindest pre 3.0 so)

Sollte ich allerdings falsch informiert sein dann lasse ich mich gern eines besseren belehren, meine Infos dazu bassieren noch zu Zeiten vor WOTLK.


BTW: Schnellerer MANAreg bei nem Mage = weniger Heilung? Versteh ich die Logik dahinter nicht?


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Melothil schrieb:


> ich hab auch schnittchen im angebot! will wer schnittchen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte gern nen Pott Kaffee und ein Rührei mit Brötchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Diabolus schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du als Ele oder Healschamie reagieren wenn der Verstärker Dir dein Spellpower Zeugs wegwüfelt? Nicht so begeistert oder?



Wir machen mal ein Beispiel!^^

Wir haben zwei Gruppen

1. Gruppe eins macht Bedarf auf alles was sie in ihrer Skillung gebrauchen können

2. Gruppe zwei macht Bedarf auf alles was sie tragen können

Was meint ihr welche Gruppe nach mehreren Inis wohl besser für schwerere Inis gerüstet ist?

Gruppe 1 bei denen jeweils der es gekriegt hat, der es auch wirklich braucht? Und es dementsprechend anhat?

Oder Gruppe 2 bei denen jeder ein bißchen hier von und ein bißchen davon auf der Bank hat?


Ja ich weiß.... "das ist ne Randomgruppe...", "mir doch egal die seh ich eh nie wieder...." "Wow ist doch ein EGO-Shooter...", "ich kenn aber einen der ist noch schlimmer als ich..."

und zu guter letzt kommt dann ein Fred zu Buffed: "Hilfe! Ich finde keine Tanks und Heiler mehr....."

Da gibts nen causalen zusammenhang? Das wäre ja paradox!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nochmal für alle die sich gerne aufregen:

*Hier geht es nicht um Krieger & DK sondern um TANK & DD*! Der Tank kann genausogut ein DK sein und Bedarf haben dann hat der Furore halt nur Gier!


----------



## Sapper13 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Protek,

also ich kann deine Meinung zum Verhalten mancher Spieler sehr gut verstehen. Ich persönlich als Druidentank passe auf Sachen wenn ein Schurke sie denn dann sooo dringend braucht. Vor 80 ist es doch sowieso egal ob man was gewinnt oder nicht. Hauptsache durch die ini und die Quests fertig machen.

Den von Dir geschilderten Sachverhalt mit Wegwürfeln hab ich die Tage erlebt als ein Baumdruide eine Krit und Zaubermachthose aus Stoff einem Magier wegwürfeln wollte. Daraufhin hat er uns dann auch nicht mehr geheilt und wir sind gewiped.

Ich kann nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen nicht soviel Herzblut in das Spiel zu stecken oder sich ne Stammgruppe zu suchen und regelmässig Termine zu machen. Wenn Menschen immer noch der Meinung sind sie können die gutmütigen verarschen und nach nem Ninjaloot einfach die Gruppe leaven, kommen wir ihnen doch einfach zuvor.

Ich schau mir ne Gruppe bis zum ersten Boss an, wenn das scheiße läuft bin ich raus. Wenn sich Leute bei mir beschweren warum ich raus bin gibts nur eine Antwort: Was kann ich dafür das du auf Sado Maso mit solchen Vollidioten stehst und deiner Freizeit so böse bist sie mit ihnen zu verbrennen? 

Prostitution nur für Items also um jeden Preis versuchen die Schwachsinnigen zu ertragen....das sollen andere machen. WoW bietet genug um Instanzen herum um es morgen oder 2 Stunden später nochmal zu versuchen. Man muss sich nicht mit jedem Penner abgeben.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Lupinè (3. Dezember 2008)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Was für ein Thread...
> 
> Wenn ein Hexer und ein Mage dieselbe Robe haben wollen, dann machen beide Bedarf, wenn und weil sie sie brauchen können. Warum sollte das beim Tankequip anders sein?
> Und weil DKs auch tanken können (ohne hier ein neues Thema lostreten zu wollen), dürfen sie selbstverständlich auch darum mitwürfeln. Nur weil sie dieses Mal als DD mitkommen, heisst das ja nicht, dass sie nächstes mal nicht tanken wollen/müssen. Das Problem liegt nur bei der Vielseitigkeit der DKs und die ist nun mal gewollt.
> ...




/absolut sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2008)

An dieser Diskussion ist nix neu und sie hat auch nix mit dem DK zu tun.

- Die Situation, dass mehrere Spieler auf ein Tank Item need haben gab es auch früher schon wenn mehere Krieger bzw. Palas zusammen in einer Innie waren.
und alle Regeln die dafür galten gelten auch für den DK. Was soll da anders sein ?

- Ob der DK (als DD) dem Tank den Mob mit dem Todesgriffwegpullt oder der Jäger in anschiesst oder der Hexer schon mal vorm Pull dottet, alles schon dagewesen auch hier hat das nix mit dem DK zu tun, sonderm mit allgemeinem " Wie spiel ich ne Innie"-Skill.

Möglicherweise sind aktuell ein paar mehr Roxxor Kiddies mit nem DK unterwegs weil der neu ist, aber wenn die merken, dass der DK ne Innie auch nicht allein machen kann, gehen sie wieder CS spielen und das ganze beruhigt sich von selber.

Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, ein DK in der Gruppe dessen Herrchen spielen kann, ist ne Bereicherung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> WoW bietet genug um Instanzen herum um es morgen oder 2 Stunden später nochmal zu versuchen. Man muss sich nicht mit jedem Penner abgeben.



Wahre Worte :-)


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

@ scrätscher

bedarf macht der der es für die skillung braucht


----------



## Katharsis666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist das hier der Fred um allen den DK madig zu machenm denen er Spass macht? Nicht alle die DK zocken denken sie seien nun ne grössere Nummer und ja ich würfel auf Platte solange die Stats für mich brauchbar sind und jetzt? Ich hab lange nen Off Warri gezockt und hab nie geweint wenn mir inner ini ein Vergelter was weggewürfelt hat.


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ scrätscher
> 
> bedarf macht der der es für die skillung braucht


Das ist Netiquette, und wie oft die Netiquette versagt, kann man auch hier im Forum sehen.
Muss man sich eben dran gewöhnen.

Ich versuch immer als Gruppenleiter in die Inis zu kommen, um dann eventuell Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Alternativ die Gruppe verlassen.
Nich whinen. Handeln! ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ scrätscher
> 
> bedarf macht der der es für die skillung braucht



Moin Natsumee? Hast du einen Post von mir gelesen? Das versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen!

Genauso wie das es nicht nur ein DK-Problem sondern ein allgemeines ist...

Aber die Zahl derer die auf alles Bedarf machen wollen weil sie es doch tragen können nimmt stetig zu! oO


----------



## Rokur (3. Dezember 2008)

Also die Überschrift finde ich mehr als falsch.

Was hat es mit der Klasse des Todesritter zutun, wenn in einer Gruppe
einer sich nicht an Lootregeln hält. Jede venrünftige Gruppe
oder Raid hat bestehende Lootregeln und danach wird gewürfelt
oder ITEMS vergeben und wenn nun Spieler x doch würfelt, liegt es wohl eher 
an der Gier des Players als an seiner Klasse. Also wenn hier schln gejammert
wird dann bitte ohne diese Überschrift.


----------



## RapanteUK (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr euch so aufregt!?

Also wenn ich als Tank durch die Gegend ziehe habe ich eine hervorragende Position, Ich suche mir den Rest der Gruppe aus. (Bei uns ist immernoch Tankmangel. Gut, dass ich Protwarri und nicht Holypriest hochgezogen habe^^)
Am Anfang habe ich es ncoh mit DKs versucht, da die allerdings häufig Avoidtitems(Alles was Defense,Parry,Blockrating,Dodge sein eigen nennt) needeten und SEHR häufig ihre eigenen Skills nciht so richtig gewinnbringend einsetzen konnten;
gehe ich halt nciht mehr mit DK`s in Instanzen. Fertig. Der Trend geht bei uns eh dahin, dass im Channel4 steht "lfXm DpS to Pinnacle hc; no DK`s".

Ich meine, es gibt klare Regeln zum Bedarf in Inis:
Mainspec vor Offspec.
Der Tank bekommt: Avoiditems, Tankwaffen, Schilde, Tankschmuck etc. WENN er Bedarf hat. Genau so wenig wie ich einem Furywarri seine 2H-Axt wegrollen würde darf mir ein DK keine Defense-Brust wegrolllen. Fertig.
Wenn ich hier schon lese "Wie sollen DK-Tank dann Equip bekommen?", das ist doch ganz einfach, sie müssen halt tanken! Wenn ihr Equip nicht für ne Hero reicht, müssen sie halt nonhero tanken. Oder mit Utgarde Keep anfangen, mussten andere Tanks ja schließlich auch.

Aber so oder so werden wir uns damit abfinden müssen, dass wir eine DK-Spree haben. Und zu den vielen guten Leuten die sich eine DK hochgezogen haben kommen leider auch einige Voll-Lappen. Können wir nicht ändern; müssen wir uns mit abfinden.
Also entweder kommt ihr mti den Jungs klar, oder haltet sie auf Abstand, so wie ich es mache.(Auch wenn ich jetzt schon diverse DK`s auf Ignore haben weil sie mich konsequent anflamen wenn sie "no DK´s" im C4 lesen...)

Nur meine 2 Pfennig.


----------



## Deametre (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe das große Problem darin das hier wieder Personen die sicht schlecht verhalten auf die Klasse projeziert werde.
Der DK fällt momentan auf weil er für die leute die eine Negativeeinstellung ihm gegen über haben Besondersdarauf achten was er tut
tut er nichts wird er verdrängt tut er etwas was negativ auffällt merkt man es sich.

Ich möchte an dieser stelle bemerkten das es unter JEDER klasse "Arschlöcher" gibt die sich völlig daneben verhalten.

Sei es nun Schurken die wärend der ini Sagen "sorry schlösserknacken nicht geskillt" und man sie nach dem Endboss fröhlich dabei beobachten kann wie sie die 3 verlossenen Truhen öffnen die noch in der ini stehen.

Magier die ohne Rücksicht auf andere auf ALLES need haben.

Kriegertanks die die Schuld nach einem Tankfehler auf jeden nur nicht auf sich schieben.

Hunter die alles besser wissen auch wenn die Taktiken völlig falsch sind.

Schattenpriester deren Ego so unglaublich groß ist das sie ersticken müssten.


Die liste ist endlos.

Im endeffekt will ich hier nur Klar machen das es nicht am DK liegt sondern am Spieler dahinter. Und das es ein psychologischer Reflex ist sich nur negatives zu merken wenn man jemand schon negativ eingestellt ist. Das ist kein vorwurf sondern nur mal etwas zum darüber nach denken.

Zu mir ich spiele ebenfalls seit WotLK release DK
Nutze z.B. Todesgriff nur für den tank um Caster zum Tank zu bringen.
Bin seit ca. 8 Tagen Tank-DK und hab mich zur anfangszeit mit den Anderen Tanks abgesprochen was sie brauchen. Was nicht so dringend.
Ich kämpfe seit diesen 8 Tagen gegen Vorurteile des DK-Tanks in meiner Gilde bin ich Naxx SecondTank was hervorragend klappt.


Ich hoffe dieser Text bleibt bei einigen Leuten vielleicht hängen und wenn es nur bei einem das bezweckt was ich wollte bin ich glücklich.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Deametre


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Moin Natsumee? Hast du einen Post von mir gelesen? Das versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen!
> 
> Genauso wie das es nicht nur ein DK-Problem sondern ein allgemeines ist...
> 
> Aber die Zahl derer die auf alles Bedarf machen wollen weil sie es doch tragen können nimmt stetig zu! oO



naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja ich habe deinen post gelesen und ich wollte dir ja nur zustimmen...^^

also ich bin sowieso immer holy mit meinem Priester da hab ich keine probs mich zu entscheiden jedoch wen mal ein dd stoff dropt warte ich bis die potenziele bedarfswürfler gewürfelt haben wen da keiner berdarf gemacht hatt dann mach ich halt bedarf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Leider fehlt diesen Spieler ein gewisser Ehrenkodex.



so etwas gib es doch nicht in WoW, für die meisten ist "Ehre" mit dem BG verbunden, und dort kannst Du auch Ehre für´s´gegen die Wand laufen erhalten.

Klare Absprachen vorher, PM rein und gut ist, wer gegen den PM ist, kann eine andere Gruppe suchen.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

ich will auch dk flamen!

unser dk tank verreckt bei flickwerk hero immer an den hits die auf den  mit den meisten hp gehn(name entfallen)
das kann doch net angehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nerf flickwerk! xD


----------



## Butt999 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab das angesprochene Thema auch schon einmal erlebt hab zum glück besser gewürfelt xD 
Ich bin selber Tank und finde das blöd wenn einer in die ini geht als `dd´ und dann auf tank equip würfelt ich will doch auch nicht die sachen von dehnen also müssten die öffters mal ein bissel denken dan würdes auch nicht so viele beschwerden geben


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

naja ganz einfach der dk hat zum start kei tank zeugs un allet kann man nich während des questens sammeln also bedarf in der ini wer damit nich klar kommt alt+f4 un wow deinstallieren ganz einfach


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

Butt999 schrieb:


> Also ich hab das angesprochene Thema auch schon einmal erlebt hab zum glück besser gewürfelt xD
> Ich bin selber Tank und finde das blöd wenn einer in die ini geht als `dd´ und dann auf tank equip würfelt ich will doch auch nicht die sachen von dehnen also müssten die öffters mal ein bissel denken dan würdes auch nicht so viele beschwerden geben



unnötig sich beim dk darüber aufzuregen wasn mit den ganzen möchtegern "dd" kriegern die allet abstauben wo nur platte drüber steht obwohl se sowieso nie tanken werden^^


----------



## migraene (3. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja ganz einfach der dk hat zum start kei tank zeugs un allet kann man nich während des questens sammeln also bedarf in der ini wer damit nich klar kommt alt+f4 un wow deinstallieren ganz einfach


du bist mal wieder das beste beispiel für´n emopala,deshalb mach ich um jede gruppe mit DK n gaaaanz weiten bogen!


----------



## dwarfi75 (3. Dezember 2008)

/sign Deametre 

Es ist so, wie es vor dem Lich King und davor und davor und davor war. 
Man kann mit randomgruppen und Leuten die man nicht kennt derbe auf die Nase fallen. Wäre es ein Jäger, Schurke oder Paladin, wäre der Thread nicht eröffnet worden. Geh mit Todesrittern aus der Gilde oder mit Freunden, dann passiert das nicht. 

Gleichwohl war ich bei uns auf dem Server erschrocken, wie die Spamwelle der Todesritter erst über das Startgebiet, dann über die Scherbenwelt und nun in Nordend hinwegfegt. Ich spiele auf einem RP Server, aber was da abging, hinterlässt keinen guten Eindruck von den Todesrittern an Sich. Ich habe meinen vorerst an die Seite gelegt, weil ich es peinlich fand, auch einen zu spielen. Man hatte echt den Eindruck, dass jedes Kind (gekoppelt mit dem von einem Kind zu erwartenden Verhalten) einen Todesritter angefangen hat und nichts besseres zu tun hat als im /1 /2 /4 herum zu "lol"en.

Ich hoffe, das ändert sich die nächsten Wochen noch.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2008)

> Du hast den Sinn des Spiels leider verpeilt, 6, setzen.



Ich darf dir gratulieren du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Oxon (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Dir ein DK, oder irgend eine andere Klasse, ein Schild, oder irgend ein anderes Item, weggewürfelt hat, dann ist das ein Grund hier rumzuflennen und den DK runterzumachen? 

Mein Rat, geh nicht mit Randoms, wenn Du sie nicht verträgst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ich will auch dk flamen!
> 
> unser dk tank verreckt bei flickwerk hero immer an den hits die auf den  mit den meisten hp gehn(name entfallen)
> das kann doch net angehn
> ...



Ich hab gehört das gegen das Sterben heilen sehr gut hilft!


----------



## ulose (3. Dezember 2008)

Man kann sich doch net ernsthaft über sowas aufregen. Es gibt beim Looten die drei Optionen "Bedarf", "Gier" und "Passen". Wenn ich mit ner Rnd-Party unterwegs bin, dann tue ich doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass jmd der Need hat für mich paßt... ung14ub11c4, d455 51c4 d4 w31c43 d4rüb3r 4ufr3g3n, 5uc47 3uc4 4417 fr3und3 und r41d37 d4nn nur m17 d3n3n

(Ich hab nen Warri und nen DK)


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das gegen das Sterben heilen sehr gut hilft!


sowas hab ich auch mal gehört, allerdings bringt das net viel wenn ein dk mit 29 k hp nen 32 k blow bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Ich darf dir gratulieren du hast überhaut keine Ahnung.



Puh bin ich erleichtert! Ich dachte schon, dass die 4 Jahre WoW umsonst warn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: schonmal nen IQ_Vergleich mit Deinem Stuhl gemacht?O_o ich mein, wegen dem Beitrag, der soviel aussagt......


----------



## SireS (3. Dezember 2008)

> Diese Ritter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?



Du hast ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und verallgemeinerst ganz schön jetzt...



Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.



Wo gibt es denn keine Abgrenzung? Entweder ist auf einem Item Verteidigungswertung/ausweichen/parry drauf oder nicht. Wenn ich mit meinem 80er DK als DD in Instanzen gehe, ist es selbstverständlich, daß ich dem TAnk nix wegwürfel. Trotzdem kann ich manchmal Tank-Loot abgreifen, wenn der Tank es nicht mehr braucht.

Alternativ dazu kann man sich ab Schmiedekunst 395 die ersten raren Tank-Sachen schmieden, und die sind gar nicht schlecht.

LG
Sires


----------



## Ares 1887 (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

aber mal so nebenbei, nur weil irgend ein voll spacko dir deine Items wegwürfelt ist doch net gleich eine ganze Klasse daran schuld...
Dir hätte genauso Gut auch ein Schurke oder Jäger das Schild wegwürfeln können mit dem Kommentar "Sieht schick in meinem Inventar aus!"

Ich lese hier nur "mimimimi DK mimimimi"

Gruß


----------



## Kaliba (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde jetzt nicht den Content dieses Threads aufgreifen und dazu Antworten sonder nur meine allgemeine Meinung Posten,

Alle Talentbäume der Todesriter können gut und gerne auf Tank Equip würfeln, sofern sie Tanken möchten, denn bei DKs ist es egal welchen Baum man wählt, Tanken geht immer, denn alle Skilltrees haben die Frostaura die beim DK der einzige Skill ist der WIRKLICH zum Tanken nötig ist.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat genau wie ich ein Blut Todesritter, er hatte auf Lv74 knapp 21.000 Life und 17.000 Rüstung mit Frostaura, benutzt im Solospiel zweihand Schwerter, beim Tanken 2xEinhand.
Da Dks sehr viel einstecken können, haben die Healer rellativ leichten Job, besonders bei Blit DKs die sich selber Hochheilen.

So das zum Thema, Todesritter können nicht Tanken, zum Thema Need und Gier.

Ich denke es liegt daran, das DKs als Tanks nicht Akzeptiert werden und nicht als Tanks in Gruppen kommen, deswegen gehen DKs fast ausschließlich als DD mit.
Wenn sie aber eigendlich Tanken möchten und etwas dropt was man als DK Tank brauchen könnte, warum nicht? Man kann alles vor der Ini klären wer für was würfelt, bzw Plündermeister machen, dann passiert sowas nicht, wenn man mit rnd Grps geht muss man daimit rechnen.

It's a Game


----------



## Bobby Wheetcake (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie nun schon öfter angemerkt wurde, so kommt es weniger auf die Klasse an, als vielmehr auf die Menschen hinter der Figur. Dort liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> sowas hab ich auch mal gehört, allerdings bringt das net viel wenn ein dk mit 29 k hp nen 32 k blow bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



32k? soviel kriegen unsere nicht rein, vieleicht nicht Crit imun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei 29k auch verdammt wenig leben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tribaldoc (3. Dezember 2008)

hab mit meinem dk in nordend die ersten inis getankt.

utgarde, nexxus, azjol und königreich. 
mir wurden immer von furor/vergeltern die tankitems weggewürfelt.

deshalb nehm ich so klassen in meiner gruppe auch nichtmehr mit. 

die beleidigungen die man sich dann noch anhören muß von diesen leuten sind dann die krönung.
aber so ist wow. jeder für sich und mir das meißte.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Ich denke es liegt daran, das DKs als Tanks nicht Akzeptiert werden und nicht als Tanks in Gruppen kommen, deswegen gehen DKs fast ausschließlich als DD mit.
> Wenn sie aber eigendlich Tanken möchten und etwas dropt was man als DK Tank brauchen könnte, warum nicht? Man kann alles vor der Ini klären wer für was würfelt, bzw Plündermeister machen, dann passiert sowas nicht, wenn man mit rnd Grps geht muss man daimit rechnen.



100% full ack, damit ist alles gesagt und mit



> It's a Game


 auch noch auf den Punkt gebracht.

thx und close now 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiss ja nich was der TE für komplexe hat... 
ich spiel selber nen DK und was soll ich mit lvl 70 zum leveln mit Def sahcen anfangen ... da brauch ich was was austeilt und nich einsteckt?!?

und wenn ich mal ne ini tank dann würfel ich halt um tankitems, oder soll ich dem DD palli die lassen damit er irgendwann mal tanken kann?

macht doch keinen sinn oder?

und es gibt items bei denen es nicht ganz klar durchkommt aber hey.. da kann man sich immernoch absprechen oder nicht?

und hunter sind immernoch schlimmer als DK weil die auch auf int und wil werfen :-p


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2008)

> Puh bin ich erleichtert! Ich dachte schon, dass die 4 Jahre WoW umsonst warn clap.gif



also du schlaumeier dann erzähl mir doch mal warum ich den sinn des spiels nicht verstanden habe...oder was ich deiner Meinung nach falsch mache.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

ka kann ich net sagen, beschäftig mich auch net wirklich damit

ich bin schon froh das ich mit meinem melee schami 3k dps bei patchwork fahre, alles andere is mir egal
soll noch einer sagen schamis machn kein dmg^^


----------



## Ares 1887 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bobby schrieb:


> Wie nun schon öfter angemerkt wurde, so kommt es weniger auf die Klasse an, als vielmehr auf die Menschen hinter der Figur. Dort liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sign!


----------



## Wax79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir fällt unter all den Beiträgen auf, das hauptsächlich nur ums Würfeln diskutiert wird und wenn mal der Begriff "Todesgriff" fällt, kommt nur ein Satz als Antwort und das wars.

Zum Todesgriff möchte ich nur folgendes sagen: Es reicht wenn der DK-Tank den benutzt wenn 3 vielleicht 4 DK´s in einer Inze sind.

Es sieht dann meist wie folgt aus:

Mobs markiert, Tank macht Todesgriff auf Ziel Nummer 1 (Schädel), ich als DD-DK gehe hin und hau dem Mob eins auf die Birne.. 2 Sek. später ist der Mob weg. Warum? Blut-DK hat Todesgriff angewendet..
Ich renn dann wieder hin, hau dem Mob desweiteren auf die Birne und was passiert? Richtig.. DK-Unholy hat ja auch noch den Todesgriff.. Und ich renne mal wieder hinterher.
Und das nervt so ab, das ich dann nach der dritten Mobgruppe schon keine Lust mehr habe weiterzumachen.

Bevor jetzt solche Fragen kommen wie: "Warum rennste denn auch hinterher?" oder "Mache es doch selbst auch so." sage ich nur folgendes:

Wenn 2 Krieger (also die Klassische Art) vielleicht auch 3 in einer Inze sind müssen die DD-Krieger ja auch immer zwangsläüfig bis zum Tank laufen um ihren Schaden machen zu können. Schurken laufen auch.. Um diese jetzt nicht ganz zu vergessen.. Und auch diverse andere Klassen..
Warum sollte dann der feine Herr DK aus bequemlichkeit dann besser den Tank laufen lassen?

Kurz: Wenn DK-Tankt und noch andere DK´s dabei sind dann wendet NUR der Tank den Todesgriff an. Fazit: Kein Stress für den Tank + kein gerenne für die Nahkampf DD`s = Sauberer Run!


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

...Natürlich könnte ein DK tanken, aber wieso ist er dann als DD mit dabei? Bei Hero Inis ist er meistens als DD dabei und will dem Tank den Loot sprichwörtlich stehlen/wegwürfeln. Wenn wir jetzt das Beispiel des DK nehmen. Hier könnte man jegliche Klasse einfügen....


Schonmal dran gedacht, dass der DK, wie du eben genannt hast, ne neue Klasse ist, somit konnte er sich kein Equip im 70er Bereich zusammen farmen.. deßhalb nutzen die meisten DK's die Heroic Inis mit 80, um sich Equip zusammen zu haun, um danach umzuskillen, wie es z.B. bei mir der Fall ist.

mfG
Eza


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Kaliba schrieb:


> Alle Talentbäume der Todesriter können gut und gerne auf Tank Equip würfeln, sofern sie Tanken möchten, denn bei DKs ist es egal welchen Baum man wählt, Tanken geht immer, denn alle Skilltrees haben die Frostaura die beim DK der einzige Skill ist der WIRKLICH zum Tanken nötig ist.
> 
> 
> So das zum Thema, Todesritter können nicht Tanken, zum Thema Need und Gier.
> ...



Wenn das stimmt sag ich einfach nur "Danke Blizzard für eine Klasse die praktisch doppelt Bedarf hat!"

Werde nur noch mit DKs in Inis gehen die ich kenne

und bei Random nur noch: "Suchen DD für Instanz XY kein DK!" verwenden! Weil es einfach zuviele gibt die Ständig Bedarf haben...

Hm du bist DK und findest das nicht fair?

Dazu paßt das oben genannte: "It´s a Game"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSnake (3. Dezember 2008)

hi
also ich kann die Tanks verstehen.
als Priester ( Heiler ) habe ich auch schon dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut warum der Tank  keinen Mob mehr an sich drann hatte nur weil ein doofer Ritter meinte er müsste tanken. Solche Ritter bekommen keine heilung von mir. Sind aber nicht alle schwarze Schafe es gibt auch tolle die ihr Ritter behärschen als würden ihn schon paar Jahr lang spielen würden und mit denen macht es einen rießen Spass durch Inis zu gehn.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Magierin geht in die Sauna. Sie entscheidet sich diesmal dazu, in die Gemischte zu gehen. Als sie dort so saß, kam ein Paladin hinzu und lachte über den breiten Hintern der Magierin. Da stand die Magierin auf und verpasste dem Paladin eine Ohrfeige. Darauf ging der Paladin fort und traf einen Priester, der gerade in die Sauna gehen wollte. "Lachen Sie bloß nicht über den breiten Hintern der Magierin drin. " Der Priester setzte sich auf eine Bank in der Sauna und verkniff sich das Lachen. Er sah sich die Magierin eine Weile  von oben bis unten an. Dann meinte er : "Sie haben aber einen kleinen Busen. "So, meinen Sie ? ",fragte die Magierin. Der Priester erwiderte: Aber ich weiß was Sie machen können, damit Ihre Busen größer wird. "  "Interessant ! Was denn ? " , fragte die Magierin. " Sie müssen ein Stück Tolettenpapier nehmen und dies jeden Tag etwas zwei Minuten lang zwischen Ihrer Brust auf und ab reiben ", schlug der Priester vor. "Und das funktioniert ? ", fragte die Magierin. "Ja", sagte der Priester, " bei Ihrem Hintern hat's ja auch geklappt. " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wirklich leicht, mit dieser Aussage von Dir:


> Wenn ein Todesritter als DD mit in die Instanz kommt hat der auf Tankitems zu passen, *auch wenn er Frost geskillt ist und er es auch sehr gut brauchen könnte*. Alles andere ist einfach nur asozial dem Tank gegenüber.



Ich passe nicht auf etwas, dass ich brauchen kann! Wenn das verlangt wird, brauch ich gar nicht mitgehen. Wenn ich nicht mitgehen brauche in Instanzen, sondern nur solo durch die Welt renne, habe ich vielleicht keinen Spass an einem *M M O R P G*.

Klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....
> 
> DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !
> 
> ...



Das ich nicht über deinen Post lache, omg. Warst du schon mit nem DK als Tank in der Ini? Wenn ich mir so deine Aussage durchlese bezweifle ich das. Atm hat der DK die beste Schadensreduktions mit Skills du du inGame findest. Jenach Skillung mehr oder weniger ( Knochenschild, Antimagisches Feld etc. ) Der einzige Nachteil beim DK ist das er nicht vom Blockwert profitiert, was es schonmal sinnlos macht auf Schilde zu needen ( back to Topic ). Wo er aber nicht alleine mit dasteht. Nach deiner Aussage müssten Druiden genauso wenig gute Tanks sein. 

Naja Back to Topic. Ich spiele selber nen DK und werde ihn auch im Raidcontent spielen, das was du da als Problem schilderst ist einfach nur dreist. 
Der DK Tank hat zur Zeit die größten Probleme um an Equip zukommen, ich hab es selber gemerkt, da du nicht von Schilden profitierst, fehlt dir 1 kompletter ItemSlot und hast es somit schwerer an dein DefCap zukommen, im Gegensatz zu Warrior, Paladin oder Druiden. Naja was ich sagen will ist einfach, dass wenn du als DK tanken willst, nicht anders an dein Equip kommst, du musst als DD mitgehen um an dein Tankgear zukommen! Was ich widerrum einsehe ist das man sich vorher abspricht, ich roll auch nicht einfach auf Tankitems mit, wenn ich nicht tanke, wenn was dropped frag ich den Tank ob er need hat, wenn nicht roll ich, wo wir aber wieder bei dem Problem sind, das man nicht an sein Equip kommt. 

Nur nen kleines Beispiel: ich war gestern Vio Festung Hero, hab Defcap, relativ gute Parry/Dodge/HP Werte, normalerweise kein Problem damit Heroics zugehen, Aggro Probleme herrschten auch nicht, nur dennoch kam der nach Wipe Nr.5 irgendwann die Aussage: Ich würd ja den Tank austauschen?! Ich dachte mit nur wtf? Wenn ich z.B 15-20 Sec kein Heal bekomme und nach 15 Sec immernoch stehe aber NULL heal bekomme, sollte man eher mal den Healer austauschen. Sowas zog sich durch die komplette Ini. 
Was ich damit sagen will, wenn der DK tankt aber ewig ohne Heal lebt, wie kann er dann bitte schön in manchen Leuten`s Köpfen nen schlechter Tank sein what ever? Es liegt auch viel an den anderen Spielern. Aber in letzter Zeit ist es so einfach immer die Schuld am Tank zusuchen gerade wenn es nen DK ist, weil es einfach zuwenige Leute gibt die sich mit der Klasse intensiv beschäftigen, aber lieber rumflamen sie eignen nicht als Tanks usw.

@Kaliba du meinst sicher Frostpräsenz, denn Frostaura erhöht lediglich deine Magieresis und die des Raides, der Gruppe und muss im FrostSpec mit geskillt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr gerne behalten, ist noch früh am morgen xD


----------



## Katharsis666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Man kann auch allgemein sagen das man für randomgruppen bei WoW ein dickes Fell braucht (egal ob DK in grp oder ned), ich bin froh in den paar Jahren schon nen grösseren Freundeskreis auf meinem Server aufgebaut zu haben.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich dein Problem nicht verstenen, entweder bist du nur mit Vollidioten in Inis unterwegs oder hast einfach Pech gehabt.

Unsere Eiserne Regel (Gildenintern) wer Need hat, der hat Need (Selbstverständlich nur ernstgemeinter und für seine Klasse Tauglich also ein Beim Anlegen Gebundener Platte Gürtel hat KEIN STOFFIE das recht dem dem Paladin/DK oder Krieger dieses Item Wegzuwürfeln) es sei denn der Tank hat was besseres und der "Stoffie und/oder andere Klasse die noch einen Plattenträger als Twinkhat. Aus diesem Grunde gehe ich NIE wieder mit Randoms in eine Ini.

Denn dieses Abenteuer mache ich nur einmal mit dass man den Boss Legt ein Typ das Bekommt wofür er schon x-mal drinn war und plötzlich off geht weil ja sein Hamster gerade in dem Moment gestorben sei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

OnkelSnake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i loled hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashael (3. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

Wie kriegt ein DK es mit 74 hin, 21k Life und 17k Rüssi zu haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> ZITAT(OnkelSnake @ 3.12.2008, 08:39) *
> smile.gif
> 
> Eine Magierin geht in die Sauna. Sie entscheidet sich diesmal dazu, in die Gemischte zu gehen. Als sie dort so saß, kam ein Paladin hinzu und lachte über den breiten Hintern der Magierin. Da stand die Magierin auf und verpasste dem Paladin eine Ohrfeige. Darauf ging der Paladin fort und traf einen Priester, der gerade in die Sauna gehen wollte. "Lachen Sie bloß nicht über den breiten Hintern der Magierin drin. " Der Priester setzte sich auf eine Bank in der Sauna und verkniff sich das Lachen. Er sah sich die Magierin eine Weile von oben bis unten an. Dann meinte er : "Sie haben aber einen kleinen Busen. "So, meinen Sie ? ",fragte die Magierin. Der Priester erwiderte: Aber ich weiß was Sie machen können, damit Ihre Busen größer wird. " "Interessant ! Was denn ? " , fragte die Magierin. " Sie müssen ein Stück Tolettenpapier nehmen und dies jeden Tag etwas zwei Minuten lang zwischen Ihrer Brust auf und ab reiben ", schlug der Priester vor. "Und das funktioniert ? ", fragte die Magierin. "Ja", sagte der Priester, " bei Ihrem Hintern hat's ja auch geklappt. " biggrin.gif
> ...





> "Würden Sie sich ohne Füsse trotzdem Schuhe zulegen?" fragt der Taure die Gnomin
> "Nein!, das wär doch Verschwendung!"
> "Und warum tragen Sie dann einen BH?"



da hab ich auch gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixpack523 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich selbst spiele einen DK (Blood geskillt) und das heißt für mich in eine Random Gruppe das ich falls ein Tank - item drop zuerst frage ob der Tank es braucht ist es nicht der fall würfel ich dafür.

Leider ist die einstellung von mir selten geworden und persönlich meide ich Randoms-Gruppen und gehe lieber gilden-Intern in Instanzen.

Da kann man solche sachen besser abklären.

mfg Sixpack


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Dezember 2008)

> Wie kriegt ein DK es mit 74 hin, 21k Life und 17k Rüssi zu haben?


Blut/Frost machts möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja, mit dem passenden EQ natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich seh das problem irgendwie nicht, es gibt keinen retri, oder DK der mir mein eq wegwürfeln kann.

Ich Tanke, meine freundin heilt, danach ins im sng 3 DD gesucht: "lfm 3 DD für xxxxx nhc (oder hc), keine Palas, Krieger oder DK.".
Innerhalb von 2 minuten melden sich 10+ Leute die mit wollen. Und ich kann gemütlich auf deff als auch auf off gear need machen da keine Platten träger dabei sind. Meine freundin hat mit dem heal dudu sowieso keine eq probleme da man "nur moonkins ausschließen muss, hab noch keinen feral gesehen der auf heal eq würfelt wenns der heiler braucht.

Überhaupt kenn ich das nur von Kriegern, Palas und DK´s das sie auf eq needen das sie nicht brauchen. Weil sie ja irgendwann mal in 3 Addons mit lvl110 evtl. vlt. wenn ihr baum zu todegenerved wurde auf Tank skillen könnten.


----------



## catweazlemac (3. Dezember 2008)

KomaKater schrieb:


> und hunter sind immernoch schlimmer als DK weil die auch auf int und wil werfen :-p



Wille ist käse, klar, aber btw. seit den neuen Talenbäumen ist Int=Ap (1:1) wenn geskillt. Wenn keine anderen stats vernachlässigt werden, ist zusätzliches Int gut zu gebauchen als Jäger.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2008)

> ch passe nicht auf etwas, dass ich brauchen kann! Wenn das verlangt wird, brauch ich gar nicht mitgehen. Wenn ich nicht mitgehen brauche in Instanzen, sondern nur solo durch die Welt renne, habe ich vielleicht keinen Spass an einem M M O R P G.
> 
> Klar soweit? victory.gif



rofl. jetzt überleg bitte nochmal. es scheint mir als wären bei dir jegliche erklärungsversuche sinnlos aber ich wette du bist genau so einer der bei jeder gelegenheit einem tank sein item "klaut".

überigens solche vergleiche mit meinem stuhl hab ich nicht nötig...also unterlasse in zukunft solche beleidigungen.


----------



## Jommy (3. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen Def Krieger und ich hab' kein Problem mit den Deathritter, Todesknight, Tôdèsrittèr, TheDeathknigh (ohne "t", das passt wohl nimmer ganz bei der Namenswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und anderen kreativen Namensergüssen dieser Klasse, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Ich denke die Todesritter werden auf Dauer mit 80 als DD einen beliebtheitsstatus haben wie Fury Krieger, oder Verstärker vor Wotlk, da hat man arge probs gehabt einen platz in random Gruppen zu finden, überhaupt der einzige Ort bei dem es dieses problem mit wegwürfeln von tankitems durch schadensausteilende Todesritter vorkommen kann.

Als Tank such ich mir meine Gruppe aus, besteht eh zu 95% aus FL und Gilde und wenn wir dann mal einen random DD suchen dann ist der DK der letzte auf der Liste der mitgenommen wird. DD gibt es wie Sand am Meer, da brauch ich mich gar nicht erst mit einem DD DK rumschlagen.
Wenn ein DK Tankitems will soll er tanken, ich würd mich als Def Krieger auch hüten auf DD sachen bedarf zu würfeln die noch jemand aus der Gruppe gebrauchen kann.

Fin


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Dezember 2008)

Antwort Nr. 2 brachte es auf den Punkt: "Hunteritem"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor es den DK gab gab es schon Probleme mit Waffen für Schurken/Jäger. Streitkolben Pala/Priester usw.

Wenn einer Bedarf auf ein Item würfelt das er gar nicht tragen kann, ist er halt einfach nur Strunzdumm.

Und wie andere ebenfalls schrieben: Bei 11 000 000 Spielern sind auch ein paar Millionen Deppen dabei. 
Das bleibt nicht aus.

Mein Tipp: Gute Gilde suchen. Nicht mehr Random gehen. Spaß haben. Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klappt ganz toll. (Bei mir)

Mal an den ersten "großen" Todesritter aus unserer Gilde ein Lob. Er supportet mich 1a beim Tanken, holt mir 
immer brav die Fernkämpfer mit Todesgriff und klaut mir nicht die Aggro. 

Also nicht den Todesritter verteufeln - sondern die ganzen Hirnies die glauben, jetzt mit dem "IMBA DK" 
so richtig auf die Kacke hauen zu können.

Ach noch was: Dafür nochmal ein Thread eröffnen war eigentlich nicht nötig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin schon mit einigen DKs rnd in instanzen gewesen, aber solcherlei probleme habe ich dabei noch nicht erlebt.

Bislang hats insachen lootverteilung keinerlei probleme gegeben.... könnte daran liegen, das wenn was droppt der ein oder andere DK meist gefragt hat ob ich nen Item welches gedroppt ist needen würde.
Solang ich keinen erheblichen nutzen draus ziehe, oder höchstens ne minimale verbesserung dadurch hätte, dann passe ich dem DK zu gute, alles andere wäre lootgeil, wenns mich aber erheblich weiterbringt melde ich need an und fertig ist die laube.

Und auf diese weise habe ich noch nie probleme bei der lootverteilung gehabt.


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> sowas hab ich auch mal gehört, allerdings bringt das net viel wenn ein dk mit 29 k hp nen 32 k blow bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"lol"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und meine Idee dazu wäre : einfach Overheal bevor der Treffer kommt und den Heal auf einer Glyphe vorher abspeichern!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*kreisch*
lg
randy


p.s.: nimm die Antwort nicht zu ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantatos (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich loote übrigens auf alles- weil ich verzauberer bin und die Splitter brauche

Warum habe ich nicht die gleiche Berechtigung wie ein tank??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit einigen DKs rnd in instanzen gewesen, aber solcherlei probleme habe ich dabei noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Bislang hats insachen lootverteilung keinerlei probleme gegeben.... könnte daran liegen, das wenn was droppt der ein oder andere DK meist gefragt hat ob ich nen Item welches gedroppt ist needen würde.
> Solang ich keinen erheblichen nutzen draus ziehe, oder höchstens ne minimale verbesserung dadurch hätte, dann passe ich dem DK zu gute, alles andere wäre lootgeil, wenns mich aber erheblich weiterbringt melde ich need an und fertig ist die laube.
> ...



Du bringst es auf den Punkt, viele Leute die mit dem DK oder anderen Klassen in Inis Probleme haben, sind einfach nur Lootgeil!
Bestes BsP: Letztens hat wer im Chat Gruppe für Archavon aufgemacht , nen DK, ich schreib ihn an, kommt direkt: KEINE DKS! Sorry aber Lootgeilheit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw ich hab vorher Pala gezoggt da hab ich sowas auch Reihenweise erlebt!


----------



## Recta (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen ;-)

Manche müssten sich echt mal selbst reden / schreiben hören. Immer wieder lustig zu lesen wegen was ein Thread eröffnet wird und was für geniale Diskussionen daraus entstehen. Meist kann man da ab Seite 3/4 aufhören weil die Antworten irgendwo dann immer das Gleiche sind.

Back to Topic: 
Ich selbst spiele zur Zeit einen DK (Zur Zeit kurz vor lvl 72). Dieser ist von Anfang an Frost geskillt und war auch als Tank geplant (Hab schon einen Ferral und einen Prot Pala gespielt und wollt einfach mal Testen wie Anspruchsvoll das Tanken mit dem DK ist, beziehungsweise wie gut es funktioniert). 
In der Scherbenwelt hab ich es mal großteils gelassen mit Inis. Weil irgendwann ich keine Lust mehr hatte auf DK only Gruppe :-P (Net wegen Items sondern wegen Eintönigkeit)
Während dem Questen in den Outlands hat ich dann etwas Gear zusammen eventuell halt noch 1-2 Inzen hinter mir und dann fing ich mal in Northend an.
Hab mit meinem net so toll Equipten Imba Epix DK direkt erfolgreich Utgarde und Nexus getankt (Soll ja bekanntlich nicht schwer sein^^). Auf jeden Fall hat ich beim Tanken noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit anderen Blood oder Unholy DKs, da sich irgendwie versucht hätten auf Dauer zu spotten / Aggro zu klauen whatever.

Tankitems sind leider noch keine gedroppt, also konnt mir da auch noch keine was weg würfeln *gg*

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wayne? Das Equip reicht für den Start. Bei den ersten Ini Quests für Burg und Nexus gibts feine Tank Items und ich denke im Laufe der Zeit ergibt sich das Equip von selbst.

Und falls man doch mal super Ultra need auf nen Item hat baut man halt seine Gruppe entsprechend so auf das es keiner überhaupt mal weg würfeln kann oder wie schon erwähnt man klärt es ab.

Schönen Tag noch euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erothar (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...




mhh ja wollt grad sagen das hat eig nix mit Dk zu tun xD. Solche Spieler gabs schon vorher. Ich weiß schon warum ich zu 80% nur mit bekannten Spielern in inzen gehe^^ Sind halt iwelche Random Ninjalooter, die gibts aber überall. 

Und was Dk angeht, ich empfinde Ihn für meele klassen eig als relativ guten support und mit denen wo ich bisher zu tun hatte, lässt sich sehr angenehm Spielen.


----------



## Xotix (3. Dezember 2008)

Da ich selber einen Todesritter spiele kann ich mal direkt sagen, dass Stimmt so nicht!

Wir teilen uns die Loots mit Kriegern und Paladinen und hier wird halt geschaut wie man primär seinen DK spielt.

Also DD oder Tank!

Ich spiele meinen als DD und würfel daher primär auf DD-Items...

Sollten dennoch mal Tank-Items droppen und der Tank braucht sie nicht wirklich, sag ich bestimmt nicht nein, da ich z.B. in Naxx auch ab und zu Trash oder Bosse mittanke.


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Dezember 2008)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich als DD dabei bin würfle ich auch nie auf tankitems die der Tank noch braucht.
> Wenn ich als Tank dabei wäre und einer wäre so dreist auf für mich brauchbare Tankitems zu würfeln, DANN: kick und ignore. Auf level 70+ sollte man spätestens gemerkt haben, welche spielregeln auch in der virtuellen WoW-Welt gelten. Und mit noobs die es auch bis dahin nicht gecheckt haben, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust zu spielen.
> 
> Gruss Durin




/SIGN
Das Problem ist aber, das die @ Generation das nicht versteht.......EPIXX NEED egal ob für 1st 2 oder 3 Equip....
Einfache Lösung....RDM mit dabei vorher klären, damit nicht die Jäger Situation entsteht wie zb. Jäger Würfelt auf Leder, Druide mit auf Stoff, kann man ja tragen.......
Oder noch besser, einer ist Verzauberer und macht nur deswegen need weil er Splitter brauch.....
Solche Probs gibts bei uns in 10 oder 25 Raids net, Plundermeister an und Hexer würfelt auf Hexer "T" Items, Tanks auf Tankitems etc....
Wer als DD dabei ist und auf Tank mitwürfelt darf gehen und sich nen anderen Raid suchen.....
Vorausesetzt keiner der Tanks brauchs, dann is das ja kein Problem.
Und was ich ganz wichtig finde bei 25er, alle im TS, dann sind solche Sachen ganz schnell geklärt.   

Ach ja und btw.... Ich habe mich immer gewundert, warum es Jäger so schwer haben ne INI oder nen Raid zu finden.....bis ich mit meinem Druiden öfter getankt habe und 
Jäger dabei waren.
Selber Schuld kann ich nur sagen, wer meint er müsste auf ne AXT die nen DD brauchen kann need machen is selber Schuld, und leider sind das einige, was nicht heist
das es bei allen so ist.
Aber doch habe ich gerade als Druide mit Jägern extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen kommen auch nur noch die mit, die ich kenne.


----------



## Kokoros (3. Dezember 2008)

DU kannst das auch so sehen 

2 Deff geskillte Warrys (z in ner Inze, es dropt n Tank-Item beide machen need. ist das was anderes?
NEIN. Das liegt nicht am Dk sondern daran das er entweder ein gutes Recht hat (wen der DK tank is)
auf das Iten zu "Needen" oder er ist einfach n n Ninjalooter , die gibtz aber schon immer und das ist keine neue DK Angewöhnheit


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich spiele auch einen DD, einen Krieger, trotzdem habe ich ein volles def-equip, denn wie oft höre ich den satz:
> 
> mala, def-zeugs dabei? eben den 2. mob mittanken!
> 
> ...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen - bin auch ein krieger, der bis zum wotl addon ein teilweise überdurchschnittliches def equip hatte
ich konnte sogar einige heroische bosse tanken ohne umzuskillen.

zum einen jage ich nicht hinter items her (nach dem motto muss haben) - meist hört man im ts oder liest es im chat, dass der
tank etwas braucht oder eher weniger - man hat ja auch genug zeit es vor dem klick zu hinterfragen oder man wartet bis
der tank gewürfelt hat und bei bedarf von ihm passt man halt.

es gibt auch die möglichkeit als krieger wie auch als todesritter mit einer gruppe mitzugehen, bei der der tank ein druide ist.
da fallen alle def-platten-rüstungen sowieso an den krieger oder todesritter - leichter geht es nicht, oder?
zumindest habe ich so viele def-items bekommen. dies gilt für 5er instanzen - etwas anders ist es in den 10er, da meist noch
1-2 weitere plattenträger dabei sind, da spricht man sich halt ab oder jeder darf würfeln (wenn der plattenträgertank keni need hat)

auf was anderes als platte würfel ich sowieso nicht - bei def-schmuckstücken, ketten oder ringen muss man sich halt absprechen
oder wartet bis der tank gewürfelt hat.


zum todesgriff der todesritters - ich habe einen bis level 60 gespielt um einmal die hintergrundgeschichte kennen zu lernen und auch
diese neue klasse mal anzutesten.

ich denke mal, da zeigt es sich welche art spieler hinter dem char steckt - vor allem im gruppen spiel

ein spieler, der auch bei seinen anderen klassen mehr auch das dmg-meter schaut statt auch omen, oder es vielleicht verechselt
mist der tank macht mehr schaden das ich das kann nicht sein (doch es war die aggro-anzeige)

meist sind es hexer, mit ihren teils unnormalen schattenschaden oder die pyromagier deren feuerball meist vor dem tank
den mob erreicht - wenns ein kriegertank ist, ist es schon eine pflich ihn wegen seines nicht-tanken-könnens zu beschimpfen

oder aber auch die eisblockspezialisten, die meist sowas von sich geben - "als ob ich aggro ziehen würde? was kann ich dafür, wenn
der heiler stirbt wenn ich im block sitze?"

dies sind die spezialisten, die den todesgriff, irgendwie nicht ganz im griff bekommen/verstehen oder meinen der hat 35
meter reichweite und ist somit fernschaden - blöder tank kann keine aggro halten.


aber es gibt auch die leute, die sich mit einer klasse auseinandersetzen und wissen wie sie spielen müssen.

ich finde der todesgriff ist ein wunderbares mittel um besondes als platten-dd die gruppe vor einen wipe zu retten.
ein todesritter, die etwas auf die gruppe achtet - kann diesen griff sehr gut anwenden, um den heiler der verhauen wird
zu retten falls der tank dies übersieht oder nicht schnell genug ran kommt.

todesgriff - heiler bekommt keinen schaden, kann wieder seiner aufgabe nachgehen - todesritter zieht den mob zum tank
gruppe gerettet und selbst wenn der todesritter stirbt - (nicht bei unheilig ;-) ) dann war immherhin genug zeit, dass der tank
den mob doch noch mit seiner aggroerzeugung an sich bindet.


so sehe ich das - und auch mit dem jäger habe ich schon einige male den heiler in einer gruppe gerettet, weil ich mit
meinem pet und auch selbst das abtrünnige pet getankt hatte.
bis mein pet und ich tot waren, konnten die restlichen adds genug dezimiert werden um auch ohne mich dann klar zu kommen

(einziger nachteil! im dmg meter kann man so nicht glänzen ;-) 

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: ach ja, es soll dann auch mal vorkommen, dass man gefragt wird warum man nicht auf seine aggro achte und den
mob an sich bindet bis man stirbt. 

klare antwort - was ist besser ein toter heiler oder ein toter dd ;-)


----------



## Elavain (3. Dezember 2008)

ich finde man sollte es etwas nüchterner betrachten. es liegt nunmal an den spielern selber wie sie es handhaben.  zum glück gibt es noch gamer aus der ersten stunde, die das prinzip des spiels verstehen....

nicht jeder is so lootgeil. ich habe bis jetzt nur positive erfahrungen gemacht. und es is nunmal ne tatsache das sich dieser dk hipe wieder legen wird. diese klasse is dermaßen komplex.... ned jeder wird es auf die reihe kriegen sie ordentlich zu spielen.


----------



## Harkor (3. Dezember 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Warum haben alle dieses Sch**** vorurteile...



<mein_vorurteil>
Weil es einfacher ist Urteile von anderen nachzuplappern, die vorgeplappert werden, deshalb *Vor*urteile.
Sonst müsste man ja selbst nachdenken. Mit Vorurteilen machen manche Leute Politik, siehe auch Populismus.
</mein_vorurteil>


BTT: Wenn so etwas wie wegwürfeln einmal vorkommt, sollte man einfach einen Plündermeister bestimmen. Ich denke das ist sowieso Pflicht sobald es um Epics geht.

Und nun noch ein Vorurteil von mir: In Random Gruppen ist das nun mal so, da kann man seinen Anstand, so man ihn hat, etwas hinter einen gewissen Anonymität verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, mein DK steht seit zwei Wochen 58 rum weil mir mein Main atm wichtiger ist, und ich habe fast alle Völker in der Beta mal als DK getestet, wegen der Optik *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (3. Dezember 2008)

Genauso wie es auch einige andere hier praktizieren:
Ich bin die einzige Platte im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (3. Dezember 2008)

Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss sich mal den Thread hier durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Voll das 2-Parteien System, die einen haben DK und finden ihn toll und sagen Buuuh zum ersteller und die anderen haben keinen aus lauter stolz und geben ihn recht x).

Und ich? ... he ich hab ein, spiele ihn als Dd und finde ... vor der nächsten drei Patch wird der Dk eh nicht so bleiben wie er nun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard sagte das "wenn" er Tankt, er auf die Stats Ausweichen und Parieren geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht von Blocken geschweige denn ein Schild. Schild ist ja eingebaut in die Frostpräsenz (60% mehr rüstung ftw [Noch einiges mehr wenn geskillt])

Das mit dem wegwürfeln? Ich bitte dich!!! Schurken die auf Tankschwerter needen/ Magier die auf Heilerequip needen / Heiler die auf mageequip needen / hunter die alles needen was ihre Rüstungklassen entspricht und sie etwas puscht & jetzt mal ganz zu schweigen von den Fury krieger und Vergelter pala die needen Leder, Schwere Russi & platte. (Holy sogar manchmal Stoff)

Und nun regt man sich über den Dk auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einzigste was mich da aufgeregt hat waren die T7 Tokens, aber das ist mir mitlerweile auch egal. Ist eine weitere Klasse und nichts ausschlaggebendes. Es haben viele Menschen ein Dk angefangen, nicht weiter wunderlich das auch welche dabei sind die ein Rad ab haben. Und auserdem ... Lootverteilung wird VOR der ini abgesprochen, wer dies nicht tut aber "prinzipien" hat söllte sich im klaren sein, Dk sind eine Heldenklasse keine Hellseherklasse die wissen nicht was du denkst.

Und das mit Todesgriff, jeder Hexer wird das nach ein bestimmte patch kennen, und zwar das bei Bannen aufeinmal die Statusnachricht kommt "Das Ziel ist angezapft". Die klasse ist grade im Spiel, denkt mal nach wieviel an andere klassen von Wow start bis heute Rumgepatcht haben, und ihr verlangt nun das Dk's perfekt ins Spiel kommen ohne makel? Ich bitte euch x) glaubt ihr auch daran das der Osterhase bunte Eier verteilt?

Mfg ME

Edit) Sehe das ich mehr Fehler reingehauen habe als was richtig zu Schreiben. Für Augenkrebs kommt meine Versicherung nicht auf. [Joke}


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Dezember 2008)

für mich hört sich das nach dem an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

vor allem hab ich das gefühl dass alle DKs hassen, weil sie ziemlich stark sind.


----------



## Atlantatos (3. Dezember 2008)

Atlantatos schrieb:


> Ich loote übrigens auf alles- weil ich verzauberer bin und die Splitter brauche
> 
> Warum habe ich nicht die gleiche Berechtigung wie ein tank???
> 
> ...



Bin ich deshalb ein ninja-looter?


----------



## Corrvyn (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....



QFT

Bzw. "die neuen leider typischen Jägerspieler" - es gibt ja auch sehr gute Jäger. Aber wie zuvor der Jäger viele extreme casual gamer angezogen hat machts nun der Todesritter. Es sind ja auch viele Jäger zu TR gewechselt - les ich immer wieder.

Aber nochmal: Alle Jäger in eien Topf werfen wär genauso falsch wie alle TRs in einen Topf zu werfen.


----------



## Dolgukalbâ (3. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja als erstes Dk kann jede Skillung als Tank/DD benutzen, aber das wird schon zur genüge im DK-Forum erläutert.

Ich mach das jetzt immer so: 1Woche würfel ich auf Platte egal was droppt, nächste Woche auf schwere Rüssi,dann Leder und dann Stoff, so fühlt sich wenigstens jede Klasse gleichermassen beschi..en 


so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phyrael (3. Dezember 2008)

Viele der Beiträge hier erinnern mich an die Zeit, als der Prot-Pala im Vormarsch war. Da kam genau das gleiche Gejammere und die gleiche Ablehnung von Seiten der Fraktionen, die sich selbst vernachlässigt sahen.

Und jetzt? Jede gute Gilde hält sich einen Protpala (zumindest bis zum Addon wars so)!
Tankequip dürfen die inzwischen genau so haben wie deftanks.....war auch nicht immer so anerkannt wie heute. 

Ich bin mir sicher, in ein paar Monaten wird der DK sowohl als Tank als auch als DD voll annerkannt in jedem Raid als normales Member mitmachen dürfen - sobald die ganzen Vorurteile widerlegt wurden und die Stärken bekannt und getestet sind.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. Dezember 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> vor allem hab ich das gefühl dass alle DKs hassen, weil sie ziemlich stark sind.



also ich finde den todesritter recht lustig, auch wenn dessen vorgeschichte etwas grausam ist

als krieger kann man sagen, endlich mal einer der einem im duell / PvP zu sich holt und
nicht wegrennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja - als magier (ich fühle mit euch - besonders meine frostspezialisten) - pech gehabt
ist nicht mit festfrosten und wegblinzeln ;-)


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Brandolf, you made my day. Endlich mal einer der den Sinn einer Gruppe versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie oft war ich jetzt als DK dd mit in instanzen und habe es bei jeder erlebt, das die Leute einfach dumm rmnuken ob nun Marks drauf sind oder nicht, es wird grundsätzlich nen anderes Target attacked, dann kommen die Sprüche: halt mal aggro bla, wundern sich noch warum sie aggro haben, wenn sie instant nachm Pull nicht den tank assisten. Solche Leute sind die ersten die Froh sind wenn sie nen DK in der Grp haben der aufmerksam ist und mob anklicken und todesgriff raushauen... gut ich mein mir is es auch schon passiert das ich im eifer des gefechts mal ausversehen auf TG hotkey kam, aber wuppe, ist meine schuld, da wird fix eisige gegenwehr angehaun und gut is. 

Naja wie dem auch sei:Jeder sucht die Schuld heutzutage immer beim anderen und nicht bei sich selbst, 

das beste ist noch wenn du selber tanks und extra noch Totenkopf x bla etc. auffe  mobs haust und ausser grp gekickt wirst weil nen DDler Aggro von Blau zieht ( last target als bsp ) naja kann man nichts machen, einfach mit gilde losziehen oder leuten die man kennt

Phyrael: Ich denke amt liegt es einfach daran das sich die Leute zuwenig mit der Klasse auseinander setzen und wenig übern den DK wissen, das sowas zustande kommt


----------



## Atlantatos (3. Dezember 2008)

Atlantatos schrieb:


> Bin ich deshalb ein ninja-looter?


----------



## Atlantatos (3. Dezember 2008)

Atlantatos schrieb:


> Ich loote übrigens auf alles- weil ich verzauberer bin und die Splitter brauche
> 
> Warum habe ich nicht die gleiche Berechtigung wie ein tank???
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimeroth (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab lange Zeit einen Mage gespielt, und bin dann auf Prot-Pala gewechselt.
Bisher hatte ich zwei mal DK's dabei, die beide bei Tank Equip gepasst haben (ohne vorherige Absprache).

Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich wohl schon angepisst gewesen, wenn da was weggerollt worden wäre.
Ich finde auch, das man auf die Dinge in der Instanz Bedarf machen sollte die für die aktuelle Rolle
brauchbar ist. Also wenn ich als DD mitgeh auf DD gear, als Tank auf Def. gear etc.

Wenn kein first need seitens eines Spielers besteht, kann man ja immer noch würfeln. Man muss nicht
immer sofort den Bedarf button klicken, ein kurzer Satz im chat hilft da schon: "Jemand Bedarf? Sonst würd ichs nehmen...".
Klappt wunderbar und ist fair allen anderen gegenüber.

Leider sieht es oft anders aus. Mir wurde auch schon von einem Krieger ein Schild weggewürfelt (der einzige Grund warum ich
überhaupt diese Instanz abgefarmt hatte) obwohl er als DD mit war. Ich habe diesen Spieler nie das Schild tragen sehen...

Meine persönliche Konsequenz ist, das ich nach Möglichkeit *keinen* anderen Platten-Träger in die Gruppe
mitnehme. Das bedeuted weder andere Pala's, noch Krieger oder DK's.

Ist zwar eigentlich schade, aber erspart einem ne Menge Frust. Doof halt für die netten Spieler.


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## larxenus (3. Dezember 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> tja - als magier (ich fühle mit euch - besonders meine frostspezialisten) - pech gehabt
> ist nicht mit festfrosten und wegblinzeln ;-)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne das vertust du dich, ich bin nichtmal Frost und Todesgriff geht meistens schon drauf, vor das ich überhaupt n Cast am anfang gedrückt habe und auch wenn Oo Intressierts mich nicht sonderlich, Fakt ist die stecken in Frostnova und ich NICHT und vorallem als Frost, weiss ned ob du auf dem Stand der dinge bist, Frostnova? hehe, Kälteeinbruch frostnova 2, Eisbarriere durchstoßen? frostnova 3!, und zu letzt Ele beschworen? Frostnova 4, und wenn ich davon aussgehe das zwischen jeder frostnova ein eislanze kommt der Todesritter aus der 1 mit insignie rauskam, hat der trotzdem mindestens auf 80 8-9k schaden eingesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der magier bestimmt nicht, nicht nur wegen Frostnova sondern auch Eisbarriere


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Dezember 2008)

Mal eben zum Ninja-Looten allgemein:
Bei echtem Ninja-Loot (Klasse kann entsprechendes item nicht Nutzen) kann man ein Ticket schreiben und das führt in der Regel zum 3 Tage Bann. (so viel zum DK der auf den Schild geneeded hat)
Bei "gefühltem" Ninja-Loot (jemand 2nd-needed einem anderem nen 1st-need weg) ist das Ticket leider wirkungslos, da hilft dann nur Ignore-List und Gruppen-Kick.



maniac-kun schrieb:


> es gilt wie immer die alte regel wenn man es brauchen kann badarf da kann der tank rumheulen wie er will der dk hat die instanz ebenso durchgezogen und wenn er tanking gear will hat er recht darauf zu würfeln



Nein das ist nicht so!
Sicherlich hat der DK seinen Teil zum Erfolg eines Bosskills beigetragen und soll dafür auch belohnt werden. Aber wenn er als DD mit geht soll er sich auch DD-Teile einstecken und die Tank-Teile auch dem Tank überlassen. *1st need geht grundsätzlich vor 2nd need!* Auch in Random Gruppen. Wenn der Tank die Teile nicht braucht dann kann der DK (oder ein beliebiger anderer Plattenträger) sich die Teile einstecken, da wird dann auch keiner was sagen.



maniac-kun schrieb:


> der dk ist nicht aus zucker der kann mit jeder skillung tanken also warum sollte man sich aufregen wenn er mal 2-3 schläge abkricht



1. weil der Tank dann durch die Gegend laufen muss, das bringt unnötige Unruhe in die Gruppe
2. schon mal was von Heiler-Entlastung gehört? Ein DD-DK frisst eindeutig mehr Schaden als ein Tank, aber stimmt schon, den meisten DDs scheint sowas egal zu sein...

---

Grundsätzlich gönne ich jedem jeden Loot, aber 1st vor 2nd sollte eigendlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein (traurig das das scheinbar nicht so ist, wie man ja auch an den Reaktionen einige meiner Vorposter gesehen hat).
Wer Equip zum umskillen haben will kann sich das gern besorgen, aber da gibt es andere Möglichkeiten als zu ninjan (ja auch gefühlter Ninja-Loot ist für mich Ninja-Loot!). Man kann:
1. sich vorher mit dem Tank/Heiler/DDs absprechen das man zum umskillen mit needen möchte, wenn keiner was dagegen hat kein Problem
2. wenn 1st-need Skillungen gepasst haben Bedarf für 2nd-need machen
3. viele Questbelohnungen (gerade die Ini-Q) sind durchaus vorzeigbar
4. Handwerker können entsprechende items craften, teuer aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert

Und noch einmal zum DK speziell: ich habe nicht das Gefühl das es sich bei den meisten DK Spielern um Ego-Fucker-Säue handelt, meine Erfahrungen haben bislang sogar eher das Gegenteil gezeigt.
Z.B. hat ein DK dem Tank Caster-Mobs mit seinem Todesgriff ran geholt wenn die beim Pull nicht mit kamen (wie ich finde eine sehr sinnvolle Art den Skill zu nutzen)


----------



## asszudemi (3. Dezember 2008)

lol es sind im endeffekt so leute wie du die ihren teil zur voreingenommenheit gegenüber bestimmter klassen beitragen dafür sorgen das bei allen spielern diese klassen verhasst werden in den meisten fällen grundlos 

ich weiss genau wovon ich rede denn ich spiele als main ein hunter und als twink nen dk (sozusagen doppelte Arschkarte für mich)
es wird nicht einmal mit einer silbe von irgendwem erwähnt das selbst mittelmässig bis schwach ausgerüstete todesritter mit lvl 80 schon schadensspitzen bis 2000 dps fahren UNBUFFED

ich höre die ganze zeit nur blabla platte tank weggewürfelt blabla mimimimi todesritter 

ist doch klar das ein dk auf platte würfelt schließlich ist er einer der wenigen klassen die platte tragen können worauf soll man denn als DK würfeln? seidene stoffroben des wals? ..... na lassen wir das sonst mimimin die stoffis wieder rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor paar tagen hatte ich mit meinem Hunter main mal folgende erfahrung gemacht 

occulus leywächter eregos wurde grad gelegt 
der mt steht an der kiste lootet 
ein zauberer amulett und eine plattenbrustrüstung droppen 
ich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagte dennoch danke fürn run und machte mich bereit zu gehen nur eben die splitter aus der kiste holen 
da ich beide sachen nicht brauchte aber der händler halt kohle für gibt 2 mal gier gewürfelt und gut ist 
kaum war fertig gewürfelt les ich vom krieger in der gruppe "als hunter auf platte bedarf gewürfelt? omfg" 
ich dacht schon "wtf?" gucke die logs nochmal durch um mich zu vergewissern das ich mich vieleicht eventuell verklickt hab und sehe nö beide mal war gier 
ich hab gut ne gefühlte halbe stunde gebraucht der gesamten gruppe klarzumachen das der kerl bullshit labbert und ich greed wie alle anderen drauf angemeldet hatte 
als es rauskam meinte er nur trocken "sry macht der gewohnheit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist diese scheiß voreingenommenheit wie von dem threaderöffner die alles über einen kamm scheren müssen und damit auch noch meinen sich total im recht zu befinden die es uns ich sprech jetzt mal als hunter und als dk schwer machen auf überhaubt irgendetwas zu würfeln

btw wer rechtschreib oder grammatik fehler findet darf sie behalten ich bin nicht hier um nen schönschreib wettbewerb zu gewinnen schönschreiben muss cih auf der arbeit schon genug


----------



## Thef (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...
> ich glaube diese skill sollte blizz wieder entfernen....



So'n Schwachfug! Ich finde diesen Skill ziemlich hilfreich, sich mal schnell den Gegner heran ziehen zu können.
Es geht doch nicht darum das der Griff gay ist oder was auch immer....wenn der Tank plötzlich Mob-los da
steht, ist es doch wohl Tatsache das der DK seine Rolle in der Ini, abgesprochen oder nicht, nicht versteht.

Ganz klar, wenn ICH mit meinem Frost-DK in eine Ini gehe und wir haben einen Main-Tank dabei, dann bespreche
ich mich vorher mit ihm und, auch wenn der Frost DK zum Tanken einsetzbar ist, empfinde ich den DK nicht als
klassischen Tank. 

Die Klasse Todesritter macht wirklich Spass, mir zumindest. Allerdings sollter der Spieler dahinter auch wissen
wie er seinen DK am besten einsetzt UND am hilfreichsten FÜR die Gruppe!!! Ich sehe ihn als Supporter. Und 
wenn Du ihn so spielst, gibt es kaum Probleme. Es wurde hier schon erwähnt, die Leute setzen sich zuwenig
mit ihrem Charakter und seinen Vor und Nachteilen auseinander. 

Das wegwürfeln der Items ist für mich nur mangelnde Kommunikation in der Gruppe ODER aber ein Spieler
der dreist und egoistisch seine Equipmentverbesserung verfolgt. Da würde ich, ratz fatz, kurze fuffzehn machen
und dem oder derjenigen sagen bzw. zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. 

Die Todesritter-Klasse ist momentan nunmal hip......."hop" finde ich allerdings die Spieler, die meinen der DK
wäre DIE absolute Hammer-Heldenklasse und es geht NIX darüber! Die ultimative Todesmaschine sozusagen.

Peace Leute..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haut dem DK auf die Finger, wenn er Bedarf auf ein Schild anmeldet und fragt ihn
was er gedenkt damit zu machen?? Seiner Frau darauf das Frühstück servieren?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüsse 

Thef


----------



## Atlantatos (3. Dezember 2008)

immer noch keine antwort:

warum haut ein verzauberer nicht die gleichen rechte??


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. Dezember 2008)

larxenus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ne das vertust du dich, ich bin nichtmal Frost und Todesgriff geht meistens schon drauf, vor das ich überhaupt n Cast am anfang gedrückt habe und auch wenn Oo Intressierts mich nicht sonderlich, Fakt ist die stecken in Frostnova und ich NICHT und vorallem als Frost, weiss ned ob du auf dem Stand der dinge bist, Frostnova? hehe, Kälteeinbruch frostnova 2, Eisbarriere durchstoßen? frostnova 3!, und zu letzt Ele beschworen? Frostnova 4, und wenn ich davon aussgehe das zwischen jeder frostnova ein eislanze kommt der Todesritter aus der 1 mit insignie rauskam, hat der trotzdem mindestens auf 80 8-9k schaden eingesteckt
> ...



nimm etwas rücksicht auf mich - bin gelegenheitsspieler und mein kleiner frostmagier ist nur 39 ;-)
und mehr ein händler


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2008)

Atlantatos schrieb:


> immer noch keine antwort:
> 
> warum haut ein verzauberer nicht die gleichen rechte??


Weil Loot (Rüstungen, Waffen) prinzipiell als Klassenitems gewürfelt werden, und nicht als Berufe Items.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

also ke plan wasfür probleme ihr habt , ich war mit meimen dk bisher in gut 100  inis   und nie kam es vor das irgend n dk/retri/warri/HUNTER  dem tank n item weggewürfelt hatt^^.   auser bei mir einmal  ich musste niesen und kam aus versehen auf bedarf     kein problem ticket geschrieben un gut is der tank hat sei item  und fertig.^^



ah und nebenbei  dk als tank is total müll

solang man net irgendwie vollepic deffequipt is kassiert man einfach zuviel dmg    habs in ner hero gemerkt als ich tank war    trotz komplett blauem tankzeugs hat mir n boss regelrecht 4-6k schläge reingedrückt (mit eisige gegenwehr  etc).


----------



## hoti82 (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich würfel mit meinem Dk auf jedes Plattenteil was stärke ausdauer enthält weil es mir von nuntzen ist und ich mir auch ein passables tankequip brauche. so ist das bei mir, ich würde nie auf ein schild würfeln weil ich es nicht tragen kann. also ich verstehe halt nicht warum dich drüber aufregst. Dk ist eben in großerhinsicht dem krieger zugeordnet was equip angeht.

Des weiteren würde ich nie auf equip würfeln was mich nicht selbst voranbringen würde das heist ich schau ob die stat höher sind als meine und wege ab.

Wenn du natürlich pech hast ist es wie damals bei den Jägern die auf alles need hatten. das sind aber leute die ihren dk nicht zu spielen wissen.

Mfg
Hoti82 alias Claustrophie,dk 76;Kairie Jäger 62


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Atlantatos schrieb:


> immer noch keine antwort:
> 
> warum haut ein verzauberer nicht die gleichen rechte??



Weil Verzauberer ein Beruf und keine Klasse ist? *Kopf -> Tischkante*

Wäre mir neu das der Verzauberer ne Spitzhacke brauchst!

Und bevor du jetzt mit "ja abba abba skillen ist sooo doooof wenn ich nicht alles enchargen darf...."-kommst! Mein Krieger ist Verzauberer! Und es geht sehr gut mit Questbelohnungen zu entchargen ansonsten hilft fragen: Braucht das wer oder kann ich es entchargen?

Bei VERZAUBERERFORMELN BEDARF!


----------



## grünhaupt (3. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich kann da Mäuserich zustimmen, in Sachen Firstneed und Secondneed. Spiele ich Tank, so habe ich auf Tankitems need. Bei DD-Items schaue ich erstmal, ob ein DD(DK) oder Pala need hat. Ist keiner der beiden dabei, so kann ich GIER machen, wie ein Verzauberer.

Es ist immer die aktuelle Rolle massgebend. Die Umskillen-Ausrede ist in meinen Augen nur schwach. Entweder ,man tankt oder macht Damage.

z. B. Als Mage verzichte ich zugunsten eines Hexers eher auf ein Item, dass sehr viel Ausdauer hat. Ganz einfach, weil der Hexer Ausdauer immer gut brauchen kann und mehr Einfluss auf die Spielmöglichkeiten hat.

mfg Grüni

Ps. eine kleine Frage. Wie stark ist eine Gruppe? So stark wie der Stärkste oder wie der Schwächste. Kann man diese Frage beantworten, so ist die Lootverteilung eine klare Sache.


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein DK würfelt aufn schild mit dann weisst schon mal das der dk ne total pflaume ist. Zum 2 tanks die sachen wegrollen, wer nen dk spielt sich mit ihm beschäftigt weiss das einige items die für Tanks geeignet sind platte mässig wo z.b. blockwert des schildes drauf ist, das da einfach kein dk mit zu würfeln hat. Sachen mit z.b. ausweichwertung oder parrierwertung da kann der dk mit würfeln wenn der eigentliche tank wenn er nicht selbst tankt die sache nicht brauch.Aber sonstgilt doch denke ich mal das ganz normale loot system ddler rollen auf dd zeugs mit und ausnahmsweise wenn heiler nen item nicht mehr brauch kann das ein vieleicht dd geskillter shadow mit nehmen und wenn das nicht klar ist und man das vorher regeln muss dann würd ich schon von vorn herrein keine lust mehr haben wegen dieser item geilheit sowas abklären zu müssen. Ich weiss nicht wer es gesagt hat hier aber der jenigehat vollkommen recht rollt einer auf sachen mit die ihm nicht zu stehen bzw womit er nix anfangen kann dann mit ihm reden wenn das item so gut war ggf mit dem gm reden und wenn das alles nix mehr hilft aus grp entfernen. ( kann ja auch sein das er es nicht sofort gesehen hat oder der gleichen diese fehler muss man den leuten auch einräumen) .Ansonsten ist das hier wieder der reinste mimi thread und leicht lächerlich. Einfach mal mit der klasse beschäftigen dann denken dann sachen posten und nicht einfach unbegründet rum heulen und nach den nächsten nerfs schreien. Ich lese hier schon viele jahre mit hab gedacht das ich mich nun doch heut auch mal anmelde. 

Also bis dahin Gruß Æryan


----------



## TeXer (3. Dezember 2008)

> 1. weil der Tank dann durch die Gegend laufen muss, das bringt unnötige Unruhe in die Gruppe
> 2. schon mal was von Heiler-Entlastung gehört? Ein DD-DK frisst eindeutig mehr Schaden als ein Tank, aber stimmt schon, den meisten DDs scheint sowas egal zu sein...



Also ich hab selber nen DK-Tank den ich gerade ausstatte. Jeder der gezweifelt hat das der DK zum Tank nicht brauchbar ist, fragt nun ob ich mit in ne INI geh *schon komisch*. Die DKs bauen viel schneller Aggro auf, haben mehr Parry, mehr Ausweichen, mehr Rüssi, viel mehr DMG, haben massig AoE Kontrollen, können sich selber bestens schützen (Schreckensplatte, Gegenwehr, Lichritter etc.) und wenn Critimmun erreicht ist, frist er selten Schaden da alles drauf ausgelegt ist den Schaden komplett zu vermeiden und nicht wie der Warri diesen zu verringern.

Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen bald Naxx gehen und habe sehr gute aussichten auf Maintank-Position (2 Items fehlen noch bis Critimmun). Ich versteh das Whinen von den Warris zwar, aber naja, die brauchen auch mal ne Klasse wo sie gegen antreten können. Dudu-Tanks sind leider benachteiligt, da es keine Ledersachen mit Verteidigung gibt (auch kein T7) und der Crush-Schaden irgendwann zu hoch wird. Also ich spreche den DK ob Frosti o. Unheilig ne schicke Tank-Zukunft zu.

mfg


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> DU kannst das auch so sehen
> 
> 2 Deff geskillte Warrys (z in ner Inze, es dropt n Tank-Item beide machen need. ist das was anderes?
> NEIN. Das liegt nicht am Dk sondern daran das er entweder ein gutes Recht hat (wen der DK tank is)
> auf das Iten zu "Needen" oder er ist einfach n n Ninjalooter , die gibtz aber schon immer und das ist keine neue DK Angewöhnheit







Gewöhnlichweise gibt es in einem Instanzrun EINEN Tank.  Wieso sollte ne Gruppe mit zwei Def-geskillten zusammengebaut werden... ? 
Ich geh ja auch nicht mit 2 Heilern los.. 

Derjenige der in dem Run die Tankrolle übernimmt, hat Firstneed bei Def-Klamotten, und Secondneed bei DD-Zeug...  
Sollte ein Platte tragender DD dabei sein, (egal ob DK, Pala, Off-Warri) hat er Firstneed auf DD-Zeug, und Secondneed auf Def-Klamotten. 

So einfach ist das. Firstneed hat man für Items, die der Rolle entsprechen, die man in dem Moment hat. 

Da DK nunmal ne Kiddi anfällige Roxxor-Klasse ist, die von dem üblichen Gruppenverhalten zumeisst recht wenig verstehen, ist dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf seltsames "Bedarf-Verhalten" nunmal höher ^^ 

Glücklicherweise, kann ich mir als Tank eh meine Gruppen selbst zusammenstellen, und nen wirklichen Grund, warum ich einen der drei DD Plätze mit nem DK besetzen sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht.  

Da nehm ich mir lieber nen Vergelter mit, der sorgt für schönen Manareg beim Heiler, und erspart den Jägern dass sie die Hälfte der Zeit ihren Aspekt swichen müssen wegen des Manas..


----------



## Grinsedrache (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh nicht, warum hier so rumgeheult wird.  Ich habe Paladin, Todesritter und Hexe zur Auswahl. Wen flame ich mit was ? 

Den Offwarri der meiner Pala das Tankschild weggerollt hat  ?
Den Holypriester der meiner Hexe die Casterrobe weggewürfelt hat ? ( VOR Einführung der Zaubermacht !! ) 
Den Holypala der meinem Todesritter die DD Platte weggeneedet hat ? 

In jeder Kiste gibts nunmal faule Äpfel - sprich : in jedem Game rennen faule Äpfel rum. Und wer sich vor einer Instanz nicht absprechen kann - PGH ( Pech gehabt ) .

Gestern Halle der Blitze nonHC. Die erste Gruppe war .. naja. Ok zweite Gruppe gesucht und gefunden. TS Daten wurden gepostet, ein Entzauberer war mit in der Gruppe. Man fragte ob wer Need hat oder nicht. Wenn nicht - gabs halt nen Splitter / Staub.

Und die Leute die hier rumschreien : DK [insert beliebige Klasse ] sei ein Ninjalooter, bringen sie dadurch ja erst richtig in Verruf. 

Btw gibts ein nettes Ding namens Ignoreliste - die ich mittlerweile gut füllen konnte. 

Als Palatank sind mir 2 Todesritter in der Gruppe lieber wenn man eine Instanz mit Castermobs hat - denn die lieben Kleinen gehen nicht immer mit um die Ecke. Da ist der Todesgriff doch sehr praktisch.

An die gerichtet die hier kaum ne Ahnung haben und trotzdem brüllen  : STFU !


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

oh ja    dk is stark ^^ war bisher mit meinem in inis noch nie 2. oder 3. im dmg ^^    und das is der grund wieso se so gehasst werden  da die ganzen nappigen ghettokinder   jetzt anfangen zu weinen  weil ihre klasse netmehr der burner is ^^/schurke/hexer    wobei ich sagen muss das n verstärker   noch mehr dmg macht ^^(zum glück war noch keiner mit  in ner ini).     ah so nebenbei   gestern in turm utgarde   war nochn dk bei mir in gruppe der mich zugeflamt hat weil ich als unholy   bei 3er oder 4er mobgruppen   tod und verfall und pestilenz benutze-.-   er selber war auch unholy und wunderte sich zum schluss das er 4. im dmg war  (unterm tank)  und verlies die gruppe mit  den worten    
dumme kinder  ey.  wir haben uns so totgelacht im ts


----------



## Squizzel (3. Dezember 2008)

Macht es doch einfach wie wir...

Meine Frau spielt einen Heildruiden und ich einen Schutzkrieger. Wir nehmen in Instanzen nur Schurken, Feraldruiden, Verstärkerschamanen und Jäger als Randoms mit.

Hexer, Magier, Priester tragen Stoff und brauchen Zaubermachtrüstungen. Diese kann man als Heildruide gebrauchen. Moonkins tragen den gleichen Kram und dazu noch Leder. Fällt also auch flach.

Paladine und Todesritter können Platte tragen und werden deshalb nicht mitgenommen.

Resto und Eles Schamis können auch auf  Zaubermacht Stoff oder Leder Bedarf haben und werden somit auch ausgesiebt.

In allen Situationen in denen so ein Auswahlverfahren nicht mehr möglich ist, geht man eh mit der PM Funktion los oder erst garnicht mit Randoms.

Hinzu kommt, das Verstärker, Schurken und Jäger i.d.R. sehr schnell zusammen getrommelt sind, da sich diese Klassen aus Erfahrung weniger zieren mitzukommen als andere.


----------



## Ocian (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie wollt ihr eigentlich Sachen einsortieren, die zwar aus Platte sind aber nur Str und Ausdauer drauf haben.
Also ich sehe da jeden Tank need machen, sofern es besser als sein jetziges ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

Oh man wie lächerlich. "kiddi roxxor klasse". Ich zähle mich nicht mehr zu den "kiddis" und dieses über einen kamm scheren ist eher kiddi verhalten !
First need, seceond need, dort gebe ich diir hingegen recht so sollte es ja auch sein !!
Ansonsten warum nen dk nicht mit in die grp laden super grp support sowohl für caster als auch für meeles je nach skillung !

Aber das solltest lieber mal selbst raus finden und nen guten dk mal in die grp laden.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

der grund wieso man nen dk mitnhemen sollte  ist wohl der das sie übertrieben viel dmg machn  war erst gestern    im nexus (hero) 300000 dmg über nem magier  mit  grosteils 80er epic equip  hier mein char zum vergleich 

  namîne aman'thul


----------



## noizycat (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe bisher nicht festgestellt, dass sich DK-Spieler irgendwie von anderen Spielern abheben ... sitzen überall nur Menschen vorm Rechner, und die sind eben mal so und mal so. Auf wen man gerade trifft, ist halt Zufall. Da die meisten Spieler verschiedene Klassen spielen, fällt eine Klassenverallgemeinerung sowieso flach. 

Letztlich gilt immer, je mehr Mitglieder einer Gruppe ähnliche Items tragen können, desto eher kanns Stress geben. Ich sag nur Zaubermacht und Stoffitems. XD

Würde man für jeden Negativencounter nen Thread erstellen, könnte man hier ein eigenes Flame-Unterforum öffnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

sign es kommt aufn mensch am pc an und net auf die klasse -.- wer das icht begreift  sollte lieber mit wow aufhörn


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

-.- !!! Er macht massig dmg, klar macht er viel schaden aber es liegt an jeder klasse selbst wie man sie spielt ob man eine gute rota hat oder nicht. Ich habe in meinem bekannten kreis auch einige mages schurken und jäger die auch mehr dmg machen können als dk es kommt halt nur drauf an wie man ihn spielt und das ist alles gerade seit wotlk is doch alles so geworden jede klasser kann fast alles. Also müsste mal das rum geheule aufhören !

Zu noicycat. Was die sachen zwecks zaubermacht angeht da kann man wie ich finde auch noch klare unterschiede erkennen zwecks mp5 oder wille also das sollte nicht das prob sein !!!


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> ähm nein können sie nicht ö.Ö
> 
> 
> schwerter, 2h schwerter, zweihandäxte, stangenwaffen, einhandäxte? und unbewaffnet hab extra geguckt ^^ weil ich nen guten kolben aufa bank für meine pala hat sonst hätt ich den meinem freund gegeben
> ...


----------



## toryz (3. Dezember 2008)

Also im Normalfall kenn ich es so das die VZ'ler bescheid sagen das sie need machen wenn es keiner braucht und am Ende der INI wird drum gewürfelt wer halt die mats bekommt.  Wobei mir das letztere meist egal ist und ich sowieso passe, jedenfalls sollte man das schon vorher sagen ansonsten wirst du bald allein in INIs stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DK's können schon tanken, wenn sie wissen wie es geht, ich hab oft den Eindruck das 55-80 einfach nicht reicht um das tanken zu lernen, oftmals klappt es dann aber wieder wunderbar und meist liegt es daran das der Main des DKs ein Tank ist. 


Zur Heilerentlastung (weil das Wort auch schon gefallen ist), Tank tot = Heiler schuld (zu 90%), Heiler tot = Tank schuld (wieder zu 90%). aber DD tot = selber Schuld und das meist zu 100%. Wenn etwas schief geht oder der Boss noch etwas zu hoch ist muss der Heiler Prioritäten setzen, (wer auf seine Aggro nicht aufpassen kann wird einfach sterben) auf wen kann man verzichten und auf wen nicht. Auf Tank und Healer schonmal nicht auf einen zweiten Nahkämpfer dazu schon, ist der tot kann man sich im Normalfall voll auf den Tank konzentrieren nachdem die Distanzkämpfer selten so viel abbekommen. Oftmals hat man das Gefühl das die Spieler keine Ahnung vom heilen haben und dem Glauben aufsitzen der Healer kann die ganze Gruppe permanent auf 100% healen egal wer die Aggro hat. Also wer dem Tank die Aggro klaut soll sie behalten und wenn es zuviel wird ist er dem Tode geweiht.


Mir hat auch schon ein Hexer die Heilerkette weggewürfelt, passiert, man regt sich zwar im ersten Augenblick auf aber irgendwann ises dann egal, weil immerhin ist es noch ein Spiel. Aber richtige Ninjalooter hab ich selten erlebt dementsprechend ist meine Ignore Liste auch ziemlich leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die /sign und /vote4close, geht bitte in den Kindergarten zurück wenn ihr nichts besseres zu einer Diskussion beitragen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2008)

TeXer schrieb:


> Also ich hab selber nen DK-Tank den ich gerade ausstatte. Jeder der gezweifelt hat das der DK zum Tank nicht brauchbar ist, fragt nun ob ich mit in ne INI geh *schon komisch*. Die DKs bauen viel schneller Aggro auf, haben mehr Parry, mehr Ausweichen, mehr Rüssi, viel mehr DMG, haben massig AoE Kontrollen, können sich selber bestens schützen (Schreckensplatte, Gegenwehr, Lichritter etc.) und wenn Critimmun erreicht ist, frist er selten Schaden da alles drauf ausgelegt ist den Schaden komplett zu vermeiden und nicht wie der Warri diesen zu verringern.
> 
> Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen bald Naxx gehen und habe sehr gute aussichten auf Maintank-Position (2 Items fehlen noch bis Critimmun). Ich versteh das Whinen von den Warris zwar, aber naja, die brauchen auch mal ne Klasse wo sie gegen antreten können. Dudu-Tanks sind leider benachteiligt, da es keine Ledersachen mit Verteidigung gibt (auch kein T7) und der Crush-Schaden irgendwann zu hoch wird. Also ich spreche den DK ob Frosti o. Unheilig ne schicke Tank-Zukunft zu.
> 
> mfg




Crushings sind seit Patch nicht mehr möglich, da der Mob dafür 4 Level über einem sein müsste... 
Da Schlachtzugbosse Lvl 83 sind, können sie nen 80 er Tank auch nicht mehr schmetternd treffen. 

Druiden können per Skillung zu Critimmunität kommen, von daher ist Verteidigungswertung auf den Items auch gar nicht mehr zwingend notwendig.

Alleine aus diesen Aussagen kann man entnehmen, dass viele der neuen Roxxor-DK-Tanks von der WoW Mechanik nicht grade das meisste verstehen, und demzufolge auch schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen werden.. 

PS: Mir ist noch kein einziger Warri begegnet, der so wirklich über nen Todesritter weint...


----------



## Blutlos (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube eine Menge Leute hier übersehen ein paar einfache Tatsachen.

1. Zumindest vor dem Endgame sieht ein Tank (unabhängig von seiner Klasse) vermutlich sehr viel öfter Instanzen von innen, als ein DD. Das liegt schlichtweg daran, dass Vollzeit-Tanks für gewöhnlich in Instanzen leveln und ist der Sinn dieser Skillungen.

2. So gut wie jeder Tank verfügt auch über ein Damage-Equip.

3. So gut wie jeder tankfähige DD verfügt über ein Not-Tank Equip.

4. Es hilft ungemein sich über die Itemverteilung vorher zu unterhalten.

5. Wenn man sich auf Glückspiel einlässt, sollte man auch verlieren können.

6. Wer random loszieht geht immer ein Risiko ein, an Deppen zu geraten.

7. Wer eine vernünftige Gilde und FL hat, muss nicht random losziehen.

8. Wer Aggro zieht (egal ob mit Todesgriff oder instant Pyro), darf sie behalten.


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

/sign Akium !!!

genau das ist es sich mit anderen klassen erstmal auseinander setzen dann denken und dann erst schreiben.


----------



## sanchopancho2 (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...




Was bist Du denn für ein Eierkopf?


----------



## Skelettkrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.



wer die aggro findet darf sie behalten.
machts wie ich: heal healt nur den tank ausser der mob macht flächendmg


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2008)

Æryan schrieb:


> Oh man wie lächerlich. "kiddi roxxor klasse". Ich zähle mich nicht mehr zu den "kiddis" und dieses über einen kamm scheren ist eher kiddi verhalten !
> First need, seceond need, dort gebe ich diir hingegen recht so sollte es ja auch sein !!
> Ansonsten warum nen dk nicht mit in die grp laden super grp support sowohl für caster als auch für meeles je nach skillung !
> 
> Aber das solltest lieber mal selbst raus finden und nen guten dk mal in die grp laden.



Mit der Aussage, dass der DK vermehrt Roxxor-Kiddies anlocken wird, liege ich sicherlich nicht falsch... Das ist ne ganz nüchterne Tatsache. 
Damit schere ich die ganzen DKs sicherlich nicht über einen Kamm, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist nunmal sicherlich ziemlich hoch ^^


----------



## Shalara (3. Dezember 2008)

Zunächst einmal, ich liebe meinen Dk Twink.

Dass ein Dk need auf einen Schild macht, ist entweder dreist oder Unwissenheit. Andererseits, es gibt außer T7 für den DK keine eigene Rüstung oder Waffen. Also wird's zwangsläufig zu Kollissionen mit Warris und Palas kommen.

Und Dk'S können auch ohne Frost-Skillung 2 x 1h tragen. (Ich hab mir z. B. noch ne Kolben-Skillung besorgt, und da geht auch nochmal 2h oder 2 x 1h). Ob's was bringt, ist ne andere Sache.

Was ich aber definitiv nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Feststellung dass der Tank immer First Need hat. In nem Gildenrun oder in nem Raid, ok, aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei ner Random-Ini. Außer, er macht das vorher so aus. Dann gehen aber Leute wie ich sicher nicht mit, ich würfle z. B. als Tank auch regulär wie alle anderen.

Und dass ein Blut- oder Unholy-DK need auf Tanksachen macht is wohl auch klar. Ich bin zwar eigentlich Unholy-DD, hab aber schon alle NH-Inis in Wotlk getankt, Tankequip immer dabei, und mit nem passenden Equip-Add-On sind das genau 2 Switches zwischen DD und Tank. (Equip-Wechsel und Aura ändern.)

Aber irgendwie lästern momentan alle über den DK und 90% davon haben nichtmal den Ansatz einer Ahnung über diese Klasse. Genauso wie alle nen Frosttank haben wollen. Aber, zugegeben, es laufen schon einige Gimps als DK's rum, die den Ruf dieser Klasse nicht gerade verbessern. Aber das gibts bei anderen Klassen genauso, vielleicht nicht so intensiv wie derzeit beim DK, denke aber, dass sich das bald normalisieren wird.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

lol ich beutz todesgriff eig nie       es sei denn wenn irgend n caster mob bei ner gruppe steht der sich weigert  zum tank zu laufn    der wird dann   von mir hergezogen und tank spottet ihn gleich wieder ab   und fertig-.-


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage, dass der DK vermehrt Roxxor-Kiddies anlocken wird, liege ich sicherlich nicht falsch... Das ist ne ganz nüchterne Tatsache.
> Damit schere ich die ganzen DKs sicherlich nicht über einen Kamm, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist nunmal sicherlich ziemlich hoch ^^



Ok aber dieses verallgemeinern finde ich nicht gerade so toll ^^


----------



## MightySten (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Sehr qualifizierte Aussage. Wohl ein wenig frustriert? 
Aber gut zu wissen, dass er 'so gut' bei anderen Spielern ankommt, denn
dann erfüllt er genau seinen Zweck.




teroa schrieb:


> jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...
> ich glaube diese skill sollte blizz wieder entfernen....


Warum sollte Blizz dieses Talent entfernen? Nur weil es dir nicht passt?
Aufwachen, du bist hier nicht im Schlaraffenland!

Wenn der Tank 'tanken tut', wie du es so hübsch formulierst, und der DK
macht diesen move, kann das mehrere Gründe haben. Freilich kann es
auch ein Versehen gewesen sein. Aber wer frei von Schuld ist, werfe bitte
den ersten Stein.

Also zieht mal nicht über die DKs her, und vor allem nicht, wenn ihr selbst keinen
Plan habt, welche Fähigkeiten dieser hat.

Das dumme Wegwürfeln der Items ist auf die Spieler hinter dem Char bezogen, nicht
auf den Char ansich. Also hört auf über DKs zu lästern. Danke!


----------



## lexaone (3. Dezember 2008)

geh einfach gildenintern dann hast du dieses Problem nicht...ich spiele selber DK als Main (als DD) und wüsste nicht warum ich dem Tank etwas wegwürfeln sollte...wenn bei uns der tank kein need auf etwas hat was zum tanken geeignet ist sagt er das an und ich packs fürs tankequip ein...zwar hab ich nicht vor zu tanken aber wenn es mal sein muss dann hab ich lieber etwas zum tanken parat...nichtsdestotrotz hat der tank natürlich vorrang bei tankitems...so wie ich dann bedarf auf DD platte habe..

ich hab das gefühl du gehst mit den falschen leuten...also wie gesagt geh mit deiner gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2008)

Shalara schrieb:


> Was ich aber definitiv nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Feststellung dass der Tank immer First Need hat. In nem Gildenrun oder in nem Raid, ok, aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei ner Random-Ini. Außer, er macht das vorher so aus. Dann gehen aber Leute wie ich sicher nicht mit, ich würfle z. B. als Tank auch regulär wie alle anderen.



Derjenige der bei dem RUN die Tankrolle inne hat, hat Firstneed auf Tankklamotten. Das ist ne allgemein übliche Randomregel. 
Das selbe gilt für Heiler. 

Wenn du auf Def-Teile "Bedarf" hast, geh selbst als Tank, und mach ne Gruppe auf ! 

Als DD mitrennen, und gegen den Tank/Heiler des jeweiligen Runs "Bedarf" rollen, führt zwangsläufig zu nem Kick, und nem Platz auf der Ignoreliste.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Man würfelt ganz klar auf die Items, die man für die Skillung mit der man in der Instanz ist, benötigt.
Isseiden, niemand hat need und man nimmt es fürs 2nd Equip. Jemand der es anders handhabt, ist ein völliger Gimp! Setz Ihn auf Ignore, geh petzen im /2 oder so... Bzw steh einfach drüber, er macht das keine 2x und niemand nimmt Ihn mehr mit.

Das ganze hat nix mit der Klasse DK zu tun, sondern einfach mit völlig sozial inkompetenten Leuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe selbst eine 78er Schurkin, eine 71 Holy Priest und einen Frost Dk der ist 60^^

Situation: Bollwerk, 4 DK und eine sehr nette Heilerin, ich habe einzige Frostskilung, will tanken...geht nich: jeder DK zieht einen mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Die anderen am meckern, dass die Heilerin nicht "um die Ecke" heilen kann und  (oh Wunder)^^ auch mal Mana braucht.
Naja, ich hab die Heilerin nun in der FL und habe die Grp verlassen. Ich hab gehört es gab einige wipes dann und die Heilerin ging auch^^

Ich würde mir nie anmaßen zu sagen, dass ich jetzt schon perfekt tanken kann! Ich würde es aber gern üben und DAS ist das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Alle wollen schnell durch die Inis und am besten den kompletten loot^^

Naja, es gibt auch nette Spieler, die sich im Laufe der Zeit so finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meiner Schurkin hab ich einem Tank übrigens einen Ring weggewürfelt aus Versehen, man ich war fix und foxi...Ticket geschrieben und der GM hats gerichtet^^ *püh*


----------



## ulose (3. Dezember 2008)

g3113r f14m374r34d


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

die sin alle nur neidisch weil dk alles besser kann als ihre eigne klasse-.-
 dmg is enorm 
gruppen/selfheal is enorm(als blut) 
support is sehr sehr gut  
von der aggro her hält nix mit (in frostpräsi).
zudem is für mich klar  wenn ich need auf n item hab in instanzen     sobald es platte  is mit stärke ausdauer und crit drück ich bedarf is ganz klar so is das eben in diesem spiel  (ach nur so für die rüssi mimimis hier-.- ich hab noch  NIE  bedarf auf stoff leder schwere rüssi gemacht!


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> g3113r f14m374r34d




besser kann man es nicht sagen!


----------



## Gregorius (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann diese Streitereien über Lootrecht einfach nicht mehr hören... wie kann man sich aufregen? Mit halbwegs normalem Menschen- und Sachverständnis muss doch jedem klar sein, dass man nur first-need auf die Items anmeldet, die der AKTUELLEN Position in der Gruppe entsprechen.

Einfaches Beispiel: 
Ich bin mit meinem Pala ein Tank. Leveln tu ich meist jedoch als Vergelter. Vor einigen Tagen war ich dann im alten Königreich als Vergelter dabei weil ein DD gefehlt hat. Nun dropte eine sehr ordentliche blaue Brust für Tanks, die ich sehr gut hätte gebrauchen können. Da unser aktueller Tank jedoch bedarf angemeldet hat, habe ich auf den Loot verzichtet - in dieser Ini hatte ich nunmal einen DD-Platz! Wenn der Tank die Platte nicht gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich auch bedarf angemeldet (2nd Equip > entzaubern imho).

Nur leider machen das viel zu wenige. Und ja, es war eine Randomgruppe und der Tank hat vor Freude und Dankbarkeit fast geheult... Demnach muss dieses Verhalten doch ziemlich selten sein, was ich sehr schade finde... Man Leute, das ist ein GEMEINSAMES Spiel, kein Egotrip! Man kommt zwangsläufig an gute Items, ob man dafür eine Ini 3x oder 5x besucht ist doch Wurst, die Inis sollen doch Spass machen!!!

Genauso wie die tollen Typen, die Erzvorkommen vor der Nase von anderen plündern... wenn Kurz nach mir einer ankommt, dann biete ich ihm an zumindest für den Bergbauskill einmal draufzuhauen, und wenn ich als 2. ankomme bitte ich den Gegenüber um das gleiche (allerdings lass ich dann das Erz drin)...

Warum muss es immer ein Gegeneinander sein, miteinander macht so viel mehr Laune und man verdirbt es sich nicht mit potenziellen Mitspielern...

just my 2 cents


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

hööö^^


----------



## Zrthun (3. Dezember 2008)

TeXer schrieb:


> Also ich hab selber nen DK-Tank den ich gerade ausstatte. Jeder der gezweifelt hat das der DK zum Tank nicht brauchbar ist, fragt nun ob ich mit in ne INI geh *schon komisch*. Die DKs bauen viel schneller Aggro auf, haben mehr Parry, mehr Ausweichen, mehr Rüssi, viel mehr DMG, haben massig AoE Kontrollen, können sich selber bestens schützen (Schreckensplatte, Gegenwehr, Lichritter etc.) und wenn Critimmun erreicht ist, frist er selten Schaden da alles drauf ausgelegt ist den Schaden komplett zu vermeiden und nicht wie der Warri diesen zu verringern.
> 
> Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen bald Naxx gehen und habe sehr gute aussichten auf Maintank-Position (2 Items fehlen noch bis Critimmun). Ich versteh das Whinen von den Warris zwar, aber naja, die brauchen auch mal ne Klasse wo sie gegen antreten können. Dudu-Tanks sind leider benachteiligt, da es keine Ledersachen mit Verteidigung gibt (auch kein T7) und der Crush-Schaden irgendwann zu hoch wird. Also ich spreche den DK ob Frosti o. Unheilig ne schicke Tank-Zukunft zu.
> 
> mfg



Die DKs bauen schneller Aggro auf? Ich habe jetzt noch nie direkt "gegen" einen DK getankt aber das halte ich für ein großes Gerücht... Mehr parry? Möglich. Mehr ausweichen? Equipabhängig. Mehr Rüstung? kA glaube aber kaum das sich das ohne CDs viel gibt. Viel mehr Dmg? Kaum. Schadensreduktion > Glücksabhängige Schadensverhinderung.

So und dann kommen wir zu den richtig falschen Aussagen bei dir:
1. Druiden brauchen keine Verteidigung mehr da sie über ihre Skillung critimun werden.
2. Crushing Blows wurden schon mit dem Pre-WotLK Patch entfernt

Es mag sein das der DK einen durchaus pasablen MT abgibt, aber das non-plus-ultra ist er ziemlich sicher nicht.


Aber kommen wir zu der Itemverteilung in Instanzen. Absprache ist hier der Punkt. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust wenn ich einen seltenen drop brauche aus einer heroic die nur 1x am Tag machbar ist, mir den von einem random-dd wegwürfeln zu lassen. Deswegen habe ich auch neulich eine Gruppe verlassen. Man kann ja freundlich sagen das man sich nicht je nach Gruppe durch die Instanz durchquält um dann die onehin seltene dropchance noch um 50% reduziert zu sehen weil man das Item nicht sicher bekommt. Gerade wenn man sieht was man bei randoms manchmal zu sehen bekommt ist das auch durchaus, so denke ich zumindest, verständlich. König war hier übrigens der Mage dem ich jedes mal ansagen musste: Jetzt kannst du bomben. Er hat es nicht geschafft einfach ein TC und vielleicht ne Shockwave abzuwarten und dann loszulegen - das war ihm zu kompliziert...
Man muss nur die Karten direkt am Anfang auf den Tisch legen und nicht vor dem Boss anfangen zu diskutieren. Allerdings liegt da die Pflicht beim DD das am Anfang zu sagen, denn normalerweise gehe ich davon aus das der Retri in der Gruppe nicht auf das Tankeinhandschwert würfelt.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

> die sin alle nur neidisch weil dk alles besser kann als ihre eigne klasse-.-
> dmg is enorm
> gruppen/selfheal is enorm(als blut)
> support is sehr sehr gut
> ...



In einer Gilde, mit sehr guten Spielern, ist der DK sicher nicht die beste Klasse. Hier gleicht sich alles aus, Pro und Contra.
Wenn du bei Dir der bester mit deinem DK und der Meinung bist er kann alles besser, dann will ich die Boons um Dich herum nicht kennenlernen.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

ja n dk baut weitaus mehr aggro auf als n krieger    ich kann krieger 10 sec lang antanke lasse   sobald ich in frostpräsenz bin  und tod und verfall reinhau  und nebenbei noch dmg mach  is das aggro in  weniger als 3 sec wieder weg^^  vom aggro her gibts nix besseres als dk


----------



## hordecore (3. Dezember 2008)

der DK ist genau die Klasse, die ich mir immer gewuenscht habe. Wahnsinnsdmg und geile instant zauber, und geht dazu niemals kaputt durch platte und selfheal.. Und spielbar von jedem, weil jede bunte taste lustige, große zahlen aufflackern laesst. Daher spielt neid vielleicht auch eine rolle..

In Bezug auf das topic nochmal: Es ist von vorneherein gesagt worden, dass mehr klassen als zuvor auf das gleiche item need haben (siehe Zaubermacht!). Damit muesst ihr halt klarkommen..


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bau 6k+ Aggro in ner einfachen Heroini auf. Der DD musst erstmal kommen der mir die Aggro klaut. Bzw ich will nen DK sehn der mehr macht. Selbst unsere DD's bekomm das nicht hin. Wobei, es gibt da so Mages wenn man Random geht, die haben das Talent bei Maximalem Aggroaufbau so wenig Schaden wie möglich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

ach komm     de blut heal is bei weitem besser als wie de heal von nem schattenpriester-.-
 und mehr dmg wie bei magier schurke hexer   oder sonst was kommt auch  aber   ganz ehrlich weis  ich ebenfall das n verstärker mehr dmg macht  wenn ich mir die 80er hexer oder mages ansehe mit ihre 7-8k crits  das is lächerlich-.-
oder wie die ganze 80er  noch mit t6 rumrenne   un sich wundern das se nur kleinwenig mehr dmg machen als wie mit 70


----------



## Squizzel (3. Dezember 2008)

Es ist schwachsinn darüber zu diskutieren wer mehr Aggro aufbaut. Entweder man bringt klare Zahlen oder läßt es ganz bleiben. Eine Aussage rein auf empirischen Daten auszulegen führt nur zu der Aussage: dann hast du halt gegen jemanden getankt der Unfähig ist.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Jopp!


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba du checkst das einfach net-.- n  todesritter in frospräsenz hat von dir es aggro so leicht weg hol dir ma n dk in gruppe der einigermase spiele kann   un der soll in frostpräsi mit   er  SOLL^^  du kanst  im gegesatz zu ihm ke aggro halte  is nunma so     trotzdem find ich das n warir besser tankt   weil ich sehs als an meinem dk das ich       trotz  deffequip einfach zuviel dmg bekomm


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

und so ganz nebenbei  ich denk shcon das die t5-t6 tanks wisse wie man tankt un trotzdem halte se es aggro net und es komme so sätze wie ** mach ma die frostpräsenz aus ** oder     fahr ma dein dmg bissl runter oder lass mich paar sec antanke .


----------



## Æryan (3. Dezember 2008)

Namine irgendwie ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Yelamalie (3. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Schild ist natürlich doof. 

Aber, woher will man wissen, ob der Warri, DK oder Paladin nicht regülär ein Tank ist und nur zu diesem Run einfach nur draufhaut? Skillung gucken hilft, ich weiß, aber ich hab des öfteren gehört, dass ein Schamitwink angepöbelt wurde warum er denn need auf Stoffsachen macht... In den kleinen Inis...>.>
Sicher, der Tank hat sich meist ein nettes Item verdient, weil tanken ist manchmal wirklich anstrengend, aber das der Tank nun ein allgemeines Vorrecht auf Tanksachen hat da widerspreche ich doch ganz arg.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

^^^ tjoah manchmo^^ launeabhängich^^


----------



## Daylife (3. Dezember 2008)

um mal aufs thema zurück zu kommen. 

ich denke nicht, das es an der klasse liegt, sondern an dem spieler hinter des chars. ganz nebenbei, das problem besteht nicht nur bei den plattenträgern, sondern bei alles. seit es die zaubermacht gibt, gibt es in fast jeder ini eine diskussion, ob zb das stoff teilchen jetzt für den heiler oder dd ist. selbst wenn der priester meint, da ist wille drauf, ein hexer kann wille auch sehr gut gebrauchen, da er damit (je nach skillung) auch seinen schaden pushen kann. ich denke, hier wäre eher eine veränderung notwendig.

zum todesgriff. ich habe selber einen dk. ja, es macht spaß, den gegner an sich zu ziehen, aber es versteht sich von selbst, das man nicht dem tank die mobs wegzieht! was wohl ganz gut ist, wenn der heiler mal aggro hat und der tank nicht sofort zur stelle sein kann, dann kann der todesgriff sehr nützlich sein und hat auf jedenfall eine daseins berechtigung.

MfG

Day


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Also es gibt durchaus Tanks, die wissen wie man Tankt, da hast du recht. Es gibt auch Tanks, die sind zu zweit in MH an die Wellen und haben die Bombaggro gehalten, auch ohne Pala... Und natürlich vor Patch (alle klassenw erden gleich 3.x) Noch schön mit Tabswitching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind wohl auch die Tanks, die du nicht kennst und die sicher mit der Aggro eines DK's mithalten können.

Also ich hab die letzten Wochen gesuchtet wie nie und mir ist bisher noch keine DK Tank unter die Augen gekommen, der die Aggro geklaut hat bzw mehr aufgebaut hat und auch wenns schwul klingt *g* Ich bin mit sehr sehr guten Spielern unterwegs.

Aber ich werde mal drauf achten und wenn es mal einer geschafft hat, schick ich Dir nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (3. Dezember 2008)

In einem Satz gesagt: Der Tank der Gruppe hat ein Vorrecht auf das Deff Equip.
Wieso? Weil es nun mal sein verfluchtes Recht ist und die Gruppe froh sein kann, das einer die Rübe für sie hinhält. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Klassen müssen sich die jeweiligen Tank Klassen gut ausrüsten um es dem Healer der Gruppe zu erleichtern. Der Erfolg/Misserfolg ist abhängig in erster Linie vom Tank und dem Healer.
Wieso wollen das manche einfach nicht kapieren?
Wer als DD Krieger/Pala/DK/Druide in einer Gruppe ist, der hat einfach kein eigentliches Anrecht, sofern der Tank noch Need auf die Teile hat.


Wer anderer Ansicht ist, der wird sich bald auf etlichen Ignore Listen befinden. Die Mehrheit der Spieler tickt so, dass ist nicht irgend ein erfundes Szenario. Hier gehts auch nicht um eine persönliche Abrechnung mit einer Klasse, sondern es geht um die Sache Lootberechtigung.


Die Regeln sind die gleichen, ob beim Gilden internen Run wo alles abgeprochen wird wer welchen Loot bekommt oder bei der Random Ini Grp.
Wenn manche meinen sie könnten in der Random Grp den MasterofDesaster spielen, nur weil es gerade eine Random Grp ist, dann sind sie eine Fehlbesetzung. 
Diese setzt sich meistens auch aus unterschiedlichen Spielertypen/Gilden zusammen, die es wahrscheinlich nicht so toll finden wenn da jemand mit Alles-Bedarf ankommt. Wie gesagt, es gibt immer Gruppen in denen das möglich ist. Man kann ja als ChuckNorrisLootHero sich genau diese Leute suchen denen es egal ist, wie lange die Grp dann hält ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste mir nur die ersten Sätze durchlesen und wusste das es totaler whine ist ^^.
In Dalaran gibt es einen Käse/Weinverkäufer wo draußen auf dem Schild "Käse zum Wein gefällig?" steht.
Es sind nicht die DK´s die Pöse sind, sondern die Spieler die am PC sitzen und es betrift nicht nur die DK´s sondern jede Klasse.
Ein Beispiel, letztens war ich mit meinem "DK" in HDZ4 Stratholme, da ist bei Mal´Ganis das Zweihandschwert gedropt (wohlgemerkt ich war als DD mit!), der Tank (Krieger) würfelte es mir knallhart weg, als ich dann "*rum*(lecker gesöff)*wein*(auch lecker)*te*" sagte unser Tank nur "Was du rumweinst, ist eh kein Epic".
Dazu muss man erneut anmerken das es die Spieler sind die so komisch drauf sind und nicht ihre Klassen, 70% der WoWspieler sind solche Leute die so blöd drauf sind.

PS. Das mit dem Lootklau ist alltäglichkeit geworden und öhhhh meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad.


----------



## Norcaine (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...




Ich für meinen teil spiele einen Enhancment-Schamie... wenn dann mal nen nettes heileritem roppt, frag eich höflich nach ob ich miitrollen darf oder ob wer need hat.... einfach so würfeln iss nich..
umgekehrt auch als heiler.... hab ich nen hunter oder meeleschmaiie dabei, frag ich dann erst nach....

Die dreistigkeit die du erwähnst ist mittlerweile tagesgeschäft geworden... am besten.. enfach mit ner stamm farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> ja n dk baut weitaus mehr aggro auf als n krieger    ich kann krieger 10 sec lang antanke lasse   sobald ich in frostpräsenz bin  und tod und verfall reinhau  und nebenbei noch dmg mach  is das aggro in  weniger als 3 sec wieder weg^^  vom aggro her gibts nix besseres als dk



muss das leider teilweise unterschreiben.
und das sogar mit mässig eqten DKs gegen recht gut Equipte Tanks!

ABER!!!

1. Nur auf Singletarget
2. Nur wenn sich der Tank auf mehr als auf 1 Ziel konzentrieren muss / will damit die Grp bomben kann!
3. Es gibt sich nichts, da alle Tanks immo 1 Hit vorsprung brauchen bis die Grp mit dmg beginnen kann. So what?
4. Toller DK der extra dem Tank die Aggro klaut - so jemand wird 1 ned gehealt und 2 kommt er rel fix auf igno. 
5. Aggro alleine ist zwar sehr wichtig aber macht keinen Tank! Ini kennen - richtig pullen - alles sauber antanken in möglichst kurzer zeit.


Von deinem Statement her hast du zwar teilweise recht und auf den Singletargetaggroaufbau bin ich fast bissi neidisch, aber du outest dich eher als einer, den man ned bei sich haben muss, weil das eh nur Schwerereien gibt. Und das Statement mit den 10 seks ist ein kliiiiitzekleinwenig übertrieben.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

du warst aber in inis  also in 5er  noch nie mit 2 tanks unterwegs^^ ich shcon^^  t6warri un ich ^^   tod und verfall platziert  un der warri hat mit seim dönerknall und schockwelle sehe könne wo der bleibt xd ^^


----------



## Huds (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Diese Ritter der Moderne sind einfach unglaublich dreist. Sie nehmen sich das Recht heraus, auf alles ein Need zu haben. So kommt es mir jedenfalls und anderen Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen, aber hey? bei welcher Klasse ist das anders?



Das umgehe ich ganz einfach indem ich noch niemals mit einem dk in einer Gruppe war, geschweige den in Instanz. Es sind die Twinks von irgendwelchen Noobs auf die man locker verzichten kann. Tanken nicht, machen weniger Schaden als ein Jägerpet, können nicht heilen und was können die eigentlich?

Keine Ahnung, unnötige Fun Klasse aber als Farmchar ganz gut zu gebrauchen weil schon 55. Praktisch für Leute die eh kaum twinken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ... 

Bis dann


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

huds? zuviel hasch geraucht? hat sicher gut geschmeckt wa


----------



## Flaviia (3. Dezember 2008)

Ohman^^ als Farmchar? lol  Da muss der DK erst ma seine Berufe hochbringen...


Und: wie gesagt, ich hab selbst einen DK undspiel den auch gern, aber egal welche Klasse: es gibt überall immer welche, die den Char nich beherrschen, die einfach nix raffen usw.


*Käseplatte hinstell*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch Tanks die tragen T6 und haben kein Plan von dem was sie machen, weil sie einfach durchgelootet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt auch Healer die haben T6 gehabt und wussten nicht wie man healt, es gibt auch DDler die T6 hatten und kein Dmg gefahren sind, es gibt auch Leute die wissen nicht das nen Stoffie keine Platte tragen kann, es gibt auch Leute die Fragen ob man untote sheepen kann als Priester ( erst neulich erlebt ), es gibt auch Mages die sich gegen Steine blinzeln? Und hat all das was mit den Klassen zu tun? Nein es sind die Spieler am PC ! 

Hört endlich auf eine Klasse in verruf zubringen, es sind die Menschen die dahinter sitzen!


----------



## Squizzel (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> und so ganz nebenbei  ich denk shcon das die t5-t6 tanks wisse wie man tankt un trotzdem halte se es aggro net und es komme so sätze wie ** mach ma die frostpräsenz aus ** oder     fahr ma dein dmg bissl runter oder lass mich paar sec antanke .



Da bist du aber sehr naiv, wenn du glaubst, dass jeder T5-T6 Träger als Tank alles ausschöpft. Das tanken in Wotlk hat sich geändert. Man fährt keine festen Rotationen und muss mitlerweile intuitiv oder hirachiebezogen entscheiden, welche Fähigkeit man einsetzt. Allein schon in den Kriegerskillungen kann man sehr stark auf max Aggro oder max. Utilitys gehen. Der heldenhafte Stoß spielte in BC nur eine Nebenrolle.
Alles Dinge die sich geändert haben und auch alles Dinge die ein T6 Kriegertank nicht umbedingt weiß.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen: am Equip sieht man nicht wie gut jemand tankt. Man sieht nur wie weit er mit seinen Fähigkeiten gekommen ist. Als ich damals Wenigspieler in meine neue Gilde kam habe ich nach kurzer Zeit den Maintank von seinem Thron verdrängt (ohne es zu wollen). Das gab sehr viel Unmut und Zwist in der Gilde. Aber es zeigt deutlich, dass man weit kommt ohne seinen Char voll auszureizen.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein gut gespielter Dk kann ein sehr guter DD sein als auch ein sehr guter Tank aber ein DK ist keine Überpownerklasse sondern eine sehr nette Klasse, die sich Prima in den Raid integrieren lässt und sich dort unauffällig einbindet.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> du warst aber in inis  also in 5er  noch nie mit 2 tanks unterwegs^^ ich shcon^^  t6warri un ich ^^   tod und verfall platziert  un der warri hat mit seim dönerknall und schockwelle sehe könne wo der bleibt xd ^^



doch war auch schon mit 2 tanks unterwegs.
aber eben: KEKS?
wer TC und Shock richtig einsetzt erzeugt mehr aggro als tod und verfall.
ausserdem: wo bleibt der unterschied ob n DK ind 5er oder 10ner ini dem Tank die aggro klauen will?
Hallo?

Dein Statement zeigt dass du immer noch nicht begriffen hast


----------



## Lwellewhyn (3. Dezember 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Es ist schwachsinn darüber zu diskutieren wer mehr Aggro aufbaut. Entweder man bringt klare Zahlen oder läßt es ganz bleiben. Eine Aussage rein auf empirischen Daten auszulegen führt nur zu der Aussage: dann hast du halt gegen jemanden getankt der Unfähig ist.


Sehe ich ähnlich, nicht jeder Depp kann tanken, allerdings kann jeder Vollhorst DK spielen ^^. Ersteres gilt besonders für den Aggroaufbau. Kein Tank baucht in den aktuellen Hero Inis die Mobs zu markieren, kurze Absprache vor der Ini und gut ist.

Die Sache mit dem Todesgriff sehe ich beim Tanken eher zwiespältig, wenn nen DD Aggro zieht, dann hat er nicht wegzulaufen, im idealfall in Reichweite zu gehen, ich hol die mir schon zurück. Wenn nen DK meint Todesgriff zu machen kann es durchaus passieren, das von Tank gespottet wird dann Todesgriff kommt und dann Spott nen CD hat, und der DK den Mob erst mal 6-7 Sekunden "an der Backe" hat. 

Und als DK sollte man net anfangen bei 4-6K Schlägen die man kassiert zu weinen, es gibt Tanks die stecken in gammligen Heros bei Bossen die nicht im Enrage sind auch gerne mal fast 10K ein, und das trotz mehr als angemessener Ausrüstung

Gute Spieler nimmt man gerne in inis mit und man findet sich auch auf der FL, wer seinen Ruf versaut, der hat keine Chance, denn so rosig sieht die Welt selbst für Tanks nicht aus, es gibt teilweise zu wenige Heiler. Und DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer und zu viele NK DD sind oft nicht produktiv.

Der DK wird ganz sicher so genervt werden das er Anspruchsvoller zu spielen ist, bzw nicht jeder nicht informierte Spieler damit ne gute Leistung bringt, ähnlich wie beim Retri. Aber das sollte die ersthaften DK Spieler nicht abschrecken.

Mein Tip an alle redet vorher miteinander, wenn es erst mal zu Streitigkeiten kommt, kanns sein das ne Hero Geschichte ist, und man mit ID rausgeworfen wird und die andern die eigene ID beenden. Auch wenn viele "Jäger" nun DK sind, gab es vorher fähige Jäger und es wird fähige DK geben.


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> richtig ...wenn 2 warris in ner hero sind ....wollen auch beide das deff zeugs ....weil ja schließlich nur einer tanken kann ...da muss der 2. ja dmg machen ...
> 
> Du spielst bestimmt nen Tank oder? darum auch deine Wut über die Dk's ...und dir hat bestimmt einer was weggewürfelt oder?





das is in meinen augen auch genau DIE regel...

in der Ini sind ein tank, ein Heiler und drei damagedealer


ok wenn unter den DD's 'n off warri undn dk sind, pech.. aber der rest is doch klar verteilt, VORALLEM bei tankitems...is ja nur ein tank dabei der sich verkloppen lässt...


@vorposter:

eerm falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke bei keiner andern klasse trifft der alter huntersatz besser zu 
"easy to play, hard to master"

klar spielen kann ihn jeder, dps machen nur die wenigsten.


----------



## ulose (3. Dezember 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Das umgehe ich ganz einfach indem ich* noch niemals mit einem dk in einer Gruppe war*, geschweige den in Instanz. Es sind die Twinks von irgendwelchen Noobs auf die man locker verzichten kann. Tanken nicht, machen weniger Schaden als ein Jägerpet, können nicht heilen und was können die eigentlich?
> 
> *Keine Ahnung*, *unnötige Fun Klasse* aber als Farmchar ganz gut zu gebrauchen weil schon 55. Praktisch für Leute die eh kaum twinken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ...
> 
> Bis dann



du sagste es ja selber, du hast keine ahnung


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

so siehts aus ^^  und wenn du sagst    dk machen keinen dmg kanste den net spielen   weil   um ihn richtig zogge zu könne brauchste  gehirn und  ne gescheite rota    das is wie beim hunter            und net so wie bei  onebutton destrohexern


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Dezember 2008)

wie sich alle aufregen das den armen Tanks die Tank items weg gewürfelt werden 
hmm irgendwie kommen mir als DD immer Tanks und heiler unter die mir die DD sachen weg würfeln.
Weil das brauchen se ja zum farmen .... :-)

Ich geh entweder mit leuten in instanzen die ich kenne oder ich mach mir mit dem der mich einlädt vorher aus wie die Sachlage ist. Klar kann der dann vermutlich selten für die ganze restliche Random-Gruppe sprechen aber bisher bin ich ziemlich gut damit gefahren. Wenn sich einer bei Gier/bedarf verklickt kann man kurzfristig in der instanz ein Ticket erstellen und im normalfall (zu humanen Uhrzeiten) hat man nach der instanz das item in der Post.

lg sily

P.S. ja ich bin Heiler, Tank und DD... mit unterschiedlichen Klassen.... als Tank wurde mir noch nie etwas weg gewürfelt.... als heiler und dd schon


----------



## Agrom (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Hoi,

war frisch vom Friedhof (ws), stand ne grp allies unten...überlegt noch ob ich aussen rum reite... schwubs war ich unten...^^
>Todesgriff< hat mich geholt...im ernst...ich wurde zwar down gemacht....aber es hat mich gefreut das dieser alltagsdreck vorbei ist...und man nun anders vorgehen muss.
Alle dk auf die ich traf, in inzen und im PvP waren bemüht... und haben nicht den ninja beim loot gespielt... hängt vermutlich eher damit zusammen, wie alt der Spieler hinter dem dk ist.

Mir gehen die Recount kids auf die Eier!


----------



## woici (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> der dk der das mit mir inner ini macht fliegt sofort ^^



der dk der das mit mir macht, darf den mob behalten... nehm ich eben das X... und stirbt er, ist es mir auch egal... nach 2 schlechten erfahrungen mit dk spreche ich von anfang an mit dem heiler und stelle klar, dass heal auf den dk nur dann gewirkt wird, wenn ganz sicher gestellt ist, dass kein anderer aus der gruppe deswegen stirbt...
ach ja... nachdem der dk dann zum dritten mal vom friedhof gekommen ist und über mangelnden heal gemotzt hat, ist er geflogen...


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> so siehts aus ^^  und wenn du sagst    dk machen keinen dmg kanste den net spielen   weil   um ihn richtig zogge zu könne brauchste  gehirn und  ne gescheite rota    das is wie beim hunter            und net so wie bei  onebutton destrohexern


hat ja nicht behauptet das er einen DK spielt ... sondern nur das er noch mit keinem in einer instanz war und das er keine ahnung hat *fg*


----------



## toryz (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> die sin alle nur neidisch weil dk alles besser kann als ihre eigne klasse-.-
> [...]



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast schon kapiert das WOW ein Spiel ist und das dort sicher niemand neidisch sein kann weil jeder, jeden Erfolg erreichen kann, das hat nichts mit irgendeiner Art von Leistung zutun sich einen DK zu erstellen. Meiner Meinung nach. Es ist alles nur eine Zeitfrage.


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=malganisdpsqc9.jpg


war bei malganis , sprich Bossdps... nich das hier auch alle anfangen mit "mimimi, ihr macht soviel ae, darum immer soweit oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

natürlich nur gruppenbufft... 


soviel zu dk's machen kein dmg x) danke


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

er hat gesagt das dk´s weniger dmg machn als n jägerpet^^   und wenn er noch nie mit nem dk zusammengespielt hat  und keine ahnung von denen hat sollte er sowas nich sagen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingskorn (3. Dezember 2008)

ICh bin selber Tank und mache viel Instanzen, aber mann muss sich halt damit abfinden das der DK die neue Palaklasse ist, wie damals schon bei Quel Serrar (die die das noch kennen ,hallo)


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey @Dwarf

Die Leute aus deinem Recount kenn ich doch, Grüße von Nogannon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (3. Dezember 2008)

Sagen wir mal so, wenn ich als DK in eine Gruppe komme ein Tank ist schon da und geh dann als DD mit.. Und es Droppt ein Tank item was ich gebrauchen kann (weil ich ja auch tanken will/muss/soll manchmal) dann muss ich mein Tank equip aufstocken udn somit würfel ich ihm das nicht weg..


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber es ist doch immer wieder geil, wie die Leute anfangen zu flamen, sobald Blizzard was neues bringt oder was ändert.


----------



## Eijanaebel (3. Dezember 2008)

So, mahlzeit oder moin moin.

Ich persöhnlich spiele jetzt einen dk. Das heißt aber bei weitem nicht, das ich mich assiozial verhalte. Wenn ich in einer Ini bin spreche ich mich ganz klar mit dem Krieger oder dem Pala-Tank ab, ob er die Items möchte. Wenn er bedarf hat, enthalte ich mich entsprechend. Andersrum geht es mit den DD-Items.

Dann zum Thema 2-Hand vs 1-Handwaffen

Ich persöhnlich nutze als Blut-DK eine 2-Handwaffe, weil ich die spezialisierung im Baum gelernt habe. (Dazu gehören auch Kolben, weil man sie beim Lehrer lernen darf ^^)


so, dann warte ich mal auf die BUHHHH-Kommentare


Ps: Rechtschreibfehler sind ein Geschenk des Autors. (Leider hatte ich noch keinen Kaffee)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. Dezember 2008)

^^


----------



## ulose (3. Dezember 2008)

Das hier ist der ultimative Flamethread, man kommt mit F5 nicht nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Tank auf eine DD-Waffe würfelt ists ok, kann sie ja später gut gebrauchen. Wenn ein (DK)DD eine Tank-Waffe needed, weil er sie ebenfalls später gut gebrauchen kann ist's nicht Ok. Die meisten in diesem Thread sind sooo geile n00bs, ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Ini, werde bei jedem Tank-Item needen, welches ich brauche, hoffentlich ist einer von euch Fl4m3rn dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt das aber auch mit euren doppelposts heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Hey @Dwarf
> 
> Die Leute aus deinem Recount kenn ich doch, Grüße von Nogannon
> 
> ...




Hey, grüße zurück ;-)!!

Möge dir die Rüstung nie zuviel verbeult werden x)!


----------



## Kokoros (3. Dezember 2008)

Nexyn schrieb:


> Ich spielen auch einen Tank. Wenn ich in Instanzen Tanke ist für mich eines klar, Ich bekomme das Defzeugs solange ich es noch brauche, genauso wie ich nur aufs Offgear würfel wenns niemand haben will.
> Hatte auch schon DK`s die das Gefühl hatten mir was wegzuwürfeln.
> Da gibt es bei mir nur eine Lösung: Du würfels Defgear? Ok du kannst weitertanken, bye all!



Heul ma net rum...
Du erfährst nur endlich mal das Problem was dds schon immer haben...
Der Boss drop immer nur ein Item (5er Inzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2008)

woici schrieb:


> der dk der das mit mir macht, darf den mob behalten...



Nunja, abgesprochen ist er aber nicht schlecht anzuwenden der Griff:

Situation: 
4er Mobgruppe mit 1 Caster, keine Ecke zum locken.
Hinrennen könnte einige schwere Treffer bedeuten (Schlag in den Rücken)
Lösung: Mit Todesgriff ranziehen lassen, abspotten.

Die Situation haben wir schon mehrere Male durchgeführt, klappen tut es wunderbar.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2008)

Also, damit der Thread aufbleiben kann:

1. Unterlaßt die Beleidigungen
2. Unterlaßt den Spam wie z.B. "XD"-Antworten
3. Wenn ihr jemandem persönlich was sagen wollt, dann macht das via PN. Der Thread ist kein Chat in dem man sich gegenseitig Grüße zuschickt.

Danke


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja, abgesprochen ist er aber nicht schlecht anzuwenden der Griff:
> 
> Situation:
> 4er Mobgruppe mit 1 Caster, keine Ecke zum locken.
> ...





so mach ichs auch + ansage diesbezüglich im Ts..

aaaber darum gehts ja nich x) geht ja ums wegrollen diverser items ;>


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> du warst aber in inis  also in 5er  noch nie mit 2 tanks unterwegs^^ ich shcon^^  t6warri un ich ^^   tod und verfall platziert  un der warri hat mit seim dönerknall und schockwelle sehe könne wo der bleibt xd ^^



Na Du bist ja genau DER, der besser Still sein sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau DAS ist das Problem. Es geht nicht darum wer wem die Aggro klaut. Klar das ein Deff-Krieger länger braucht. 
Wenn - egal welche Klasse - einer sofort alles draufhaut, was er an Damage macht, dann wars das mit der Aggro des Tanks.

Aber alleine an Deinem Schreibstil merke ich, welches geistiges Niveau ich von so jemandem erwarten kann....

AGGRO, DÄMÄDSCH, Recount Platz 1 - 11elf!!!

Junge, Du bist der, den der TE meint. Nur noch Bedarf aufs Schild würfeln und der Tag ist gerettet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrapla (3. Dezember 2008)

ich versteh das bild oben nich...........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann nur sagen, dass es mal ne inoffizielle regel gab, die nannte sich "was man gebrauchen kann, dafür drückt man bedarf"....

solange es keine edelsteine sind, die jemand entzaubern möchte...
ansonsten regt mich hier schon lange nichts mehr auf...
bin auf nera'thor sehr zufrieden.

@TE und das mit dem todesritter, der dir nen schild wegwürfelt.... glaub ich dir nich...


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Najo wenn ich als DD DK inner Ini bin mit viel Castermobs, kommt schon automatisch vom Tank die Frage ob ich den pullen könnte, es macht den pull um sovieles leichter und stressfreier... aber najo achja iwer meinte hier mal das es fürn Tank und die GRP scheisse ist wenn der Tank 30 Meter rennen muss wenn nen DK Todesgriff used ? WTF wo lebst du ? nen DK steht beim Tank, man sollte diese Aussage mal überdenken...
Ich denke es ist wesentlich nerviger wenn nen CasterDD Aggro zieht weil er die falschen Targets attacked, dann muss der tank renne, und wenn ihr glück habt und nen DK dabei habt, ist der mob instant am tank, wenn er aufpasst


----------



## Trojka (3. Dezember 2008)

ich finde imemr es ist auch bissl sache des gesunden menschenverstandes, soziales verhalten, mann muss sich unter dk und deff warri einfach absprechen. Und wenn mann als dk mal ned weis was er benutzen kann, weil er halt noch neu ist, dann kann mann leute ingame oder that ever fragen. Aber einfach drauflos rollen und einpacken is schon assi. Das selbe aber auch auf der krieger seite. Hab auch erlebt das ein deff, mir als dudu leder  items weggerollt hat, und so leute muss ich einfach sagen sind assozial. Wie gesagt, es gibt imemr irgendwo spielverderber, assis, und was auch immer. traurig ist auch da simemr mehr spieler item geil sind. naja meine meinung  Mfg


----------



## Cynyra (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, auch wenn es nicht ganz zum Thema passt, aber da es mehrfach angesprochen wurde und immer wieder zu Irritationen führt, nur einmal kurz zur Equipkonkurrenz im Bereich Stoff (am Beispiel Hexer vs. Holypriest) aus meiner Sicht:

a) Zaubermacht
- von beiden zwingend benötigt; je mehr, desto besser

b) Crit
- für beide sehr von Vorteil (und ja, nunmehr auch für Dämo- oder Afflihexer)

c) Wille
- Hexer pre 3.xx: völlig unwichtig bzw. bedeutungslos
- Holypriest pre 3.xx: enorm wichtig zur Manareg sowohl ausserhalb als auch vor allem innerhalb der 5sec-Regel, reinem mp5 bei weitem überlegen

- Hexer nach 3.xx: generiert über TR 30% (geskillt sogar 39 %) des vorhandenen Wille zu zusätzlicher Zaubermacht ---> Bedeutung nun durchaus gegeben und auch offensichtlich (wenn auch nicht als Hauptattribut)
- Holypriest nach 3.xx: die Skalierung von Wille zu letztendlicher Manareg wurde deutlich verschlechtert, d.h., die gleiche Willenskraft generiert nunmehr wesentlich weniger Mana im Kampf ---> Bedeutung (vor allem im Bezug auf reines mp5) verringert

d) Hit
- für Hexer bis zum (je nach Skillung und Raidzusammensetzung..raidet man nicht, siehts ganz anders aus)  Cap DAS primäre Attribut
- für Holys völlig unwichtig (lediglich für Soloquesten etc. brauchbar, kann aber vernachlässigt werden)

e) mp5
- für Hexer absolut unwichtig, sie holen sich ihr Mana über Aderlass (gilt mittlerweile für alle Skillungen, auch der Dämo "saugt" eher nicht mehr)
- für Holys durch die beschriebene verschlechterte Willensskalierung wieder ein sehr wichtiges Attribut, um im Kampf Mana zu regenerieren

Letztlich folgt daraus, dass es lediglich 2 Attribute gibt, wo dann förmlich "Heiler" oder "DD..in diesem Falle Hexer" draufsteht. Hat das Item + Hit, sollte es der Hexer bekommen, hat es mp5, gehts an den Heiler. Alles andere ((Ausdauer und Int (halt mehr Crit vs. höhere Manareg über Willeskalierung) hab ich bewusst weggelassen)) ist für beide in etwa gleich nützlich.

In der Hoffnung, dass nunmehr Hexer nicht mehr schief angesehen werden, wenn sie auf Items mit Wille würfeln...

Cyn


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

Trojka schrieb:


> ich finde imemr es ist auch bissl sache des gesunden menschenverstandes, soziales verhalten, mann muss sich unter dk und deff warri einfach absprechen. Und wenn mann als dk mal ned weis was er benutzen kann, weil er halt noch neu ist, dann kann mann leute ingame oder that ever fragen. Aber einfach drauflos rollen und einpacken is schon assi. Das selbe aber auch auf der krieger seite. Hab auch erlebt das ein deff, mir als dudu leder  items weggerollt hat, und so leute muss ich einfach sagen sind assozial. Wie gesagt, es gibt imemr irgendwo spielverderber, assis, und was auch immer. traurig ist auch da simemr mehr spieler item geil sind. naja meine meinung  Mfg





mmmh einfach nächstes mal nicht mit einpacken.. die InI sind doch mittlerweile so gebaut das sie alle locker in unter einer stunde zu clearen sind und 
das Loot-table ist doch auch auf max ~4 Items pro Boss beschränkt...

also pobacken zusammenkneifen und durch :-)


----------



## Ocian (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ach deswegen wurde mein " xD " gelöscht aber ich fands halt lustig :/



Schreibsperre erteilt, sry da weisen wir schon drauf hin und es kommt soetwas zurück -.-


----------



## Nimeroth (3. Dezember 2008)

@todesritter namine^^: Also entweder du bist einfach nur ein Troll, oder du bist sehr...öhm..naiv.
Es ist ja ganz toll daß du in der Lage wärst die Aggro zu klauen. Genauso wie ein Pala das könnte.

Oder ein Hexer oder sonstwer. Allerdings würde das nur beweisen, daß du deine Position als DD
absolut nicht beherschst. Nur so als Tip: Versuch dein Blut beim Recount angaffen ein bissel mehr
inne Ömme fliessen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer seine Aggro nicht im Griff hat, kann einfach nicht spielen!

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Rolandos (3. Dezember 2008)

Was soll das eigendlich, schon wieder ein Threat der nur Speicher verschlingt.

Natürlich kann Jeder, Alles gebrauchen. Finde es immer wieder eine Frechheit das sich Spieler beschweren, Wieso hast du Bedarf gewürfelt, NA UND!!!!, deswegen wird ja auch gewürfelt. Jeder hat das Recht auf alles zu würfeln, denn Jeder kann es auch gebrauchen und wenn es nur zum Entzaubern oder Verkaufen ist, PUNKT.  

Würfelt alle auf Bedarf und schon ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn der Tank, Heiler oder DD sein Item nicht bekommt, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Mokito (3. Dezember 2008)

So nun hab ich mich durch alle Post durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass Ihr irgendwo alle Recht habt.

Meine persöhnliche Erfahrung ist die, dass jede Klasse Ihre schwarzen Schafe beherbergt. Das soziale Verhalten hat aber oft etwas mit dem Alter zu tun, wie ich festgestellt habe.
Ich habe noch nie einen 40jährigen gesehen der auf ein Schild gewürfelt hat, was er gar nicht tragen kann.
Sehr wohl aber einen 16 jährigen Priester der auf ein Lederitem need hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (möchte das hier eigentlich nicht verallgemeinern aber es ist sehr sehr oft so)

Das Problem des Dk ist nunmal (wie mein Vorredner schon treffend sagte) wenn du viel Scheißekrümel im Topf hast, wirst du auch ganz schnell einen rausfischen.

Generell gilt aber first-equip hat immer Vorrang. Wenn ich als DD mitgehe, würfel ich auch um DD Sachen und nicht um das Schild. 
Mann sollte klare Abmachungen treffen bevor es losgeht und die sollte im besten Fall heissen: Wer ein NEED hat auf ein Item soll dies in den Chat schreiben, First Equip hat immer Vorrang.
So weiss ich als DK "nene das Def-Teil bekommste heut nicht"

Schlimmer ist es aber bei Priester und z.b. Hexern. Hier sind die Grenzen nicht so klar wie bei Def und Off-Equip.

Also
Schwarze Schafe gibts überall. Die Ignoreliste ist niemals voll und mögen die Würfel mit Euch sein


----------



## Erriel (3. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Pullen darf er ja, wenn er selber der Tank ist, aber wenn ein Krieger/Druide/Pala Tank ist, den Mob antankt und der DK meint er müsste sich den Fußweg ersparen und den halb angetankten Mob zu sich hinziehen zu müssen, da platzt einem Tank doch mal die Halsschlagader.



Ich kanns nachvollziehen.
Gestern in 2 Instanzen gewesen (Hdz Stratholm und Ocolus) beide mit dem selben Todesritter.
Es war klar das der Krieger tankt. Was macht Freund Todesritter? Rennt vor dem Krieger in die Mobgruppen, schmeisst Tod und verfall in die Runde und sone Krankheit. Sheep ausgeschlossen da AE effekt, Aggro wiederbekommen? wohl eher nicht...
Irgendwann hatte ich ein wahnsinniges Verlangen den Todesritter einfach sterben zu lassen. Allerdings hätten unsere Mages dann Aggro gehabt also hab ich es mir verkniffen.
Ich bin als Heiler unterwegs mit meiner Priesterin, und ich muss ehrlich sagen, das nichts so unangenehm ist als einen Tank + DK + eventuelle aggro zieherei zu heilen. Klar kann man das mit n paar Grp-Heals wieder hochbekommen. Aber ein DD Todesritter krigst nun mal bedeutend mehr auf den Kopf als ein Tank.

Mit dem Ninjalooten kann ich nicht viel zu sagen.
Aber ich denke jeder sollte danach spielen:

Tank -> Tankitems
DD -> DD Items
Heiler -> Heileritems.

Wenn der Heiler das Heilerzeug nicht brauch kanns auch der Verstärker oder Vergelter mitnehmen für secound Equip. Ist ja kein Thema. Aber einfach Items wegrollen finde ich allgemein unter aller Sau.


----------



## Dwarf (3. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was soll das eigendlich, schon wieder ein Threat der nur Speicher verschlingt.
> 
> Natürlich kann Jeder, Alles gebrauchen. Finde es immer wieder eine Frechheit das sich Spieler beschweren, Wieso hast du Bedarf gewürfelt, NA UND!!!!, deswegen wird ja auch gewürfelt. Jeder hat das Recht auf alles zu würfeln, denn Jeder kann es auch gebrauchen und wenn es nur zum Entzaubern oder Verkaufen ist, PUNKT.
> 
> Würfelt alle auf Bedarf und schon ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn der Tank, Heiler oder DD sein Item nicht bekommt, Pech gehabt.




und genau so Leute wie du finden irgendwann keine Leute mehr für Ini's x)

bzw kann ich mir gut vorstellen das DU zu den Leuten gehörst die nur wegen der Dicken Epixxe Raiden..! Hell ya!!!1


----------



## ulose (3. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank, Heiler oder DD sein Item nicht bekommt, Pech gehabt.



/sign und optional noch ein *haha* hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest ist aber Müll.


----------



## toryz (3. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was soll das eigendlich, schon wieder ein Threat der nur Speicher verschlingt.



Das brauch nicht deine Sorge sein sondern die Sache der Mods. Danke Robin Hood. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Natürlich kann Jeder, Alles gebrauchen. Finde es immer wieder eine Frechheit das sich Spieler beschweren, Wieso hast du Bedarf gewürfelt, NA UND!!!!, deswegen wird ja auch gewürfelt. Jeder hat das Recht auf alles zu würfeln, denn Jeder kann es auch gebrauchen und wenn es nur zum Entzaubern oder Verkaufen ist, PUNKT.
> 
> Würfelt alle auf Bedarf und schon ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn der Tank, Heiler oder DD sein Item nicht bekommt, Pech gehabt.



Wieder einer der nicht kapiert hat wieso da zwei Buttons sind, Gier und Bedarf....Aber dann sicher rumjammern wenn der Heiler nicht gescheit heilen kann weil ihm das EQ fehlt weil es zbsp. ein Schurke wegwürfelt. Schon einmal daran gedacht das du im Prinzip auch davon profitierst wenn jeder sein EQ bekommt?

Und sorry, wer wegen 4-10g auf ein Item Bedarf würfelt um es beim nächsten NPC zu verkloppen der macht finanziell sowieso was falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach ne vergiss das mit dem profitieren, Ninjalooter nimmt man ja nur einmal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jillthaz (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele seid neuem auch einen DK als main (andere char auf dem server 63er schurke, kein bock, mehr drauf gehabt).

Persönliche gründe dafür sind, das ich was neues ausprobieren wollte und der DK sich schnell und einfach leveln ließ und noch dazu tierisch fun macht. Ich selbst bin schwanger und hab absolut kein bock ewig nen anderen char hochzuleveln der mir noch dazu kaum fun macht. 
Daher halt den DK angetestet -> is geil -> bleib ich bei.

In Instanzen gehe auch ich bevorzugt als DD mit, was allerdings daran liegt das schon der gilde wegen mich auf DD ausrüsten will da wir genug tanks haben. Da macht es für mich kein sinn mir tankequip anzuschaffen wo andere das doch viel dringender haben. Auch wenn ich dann alls DD drin bin unterstütze ich den tank dennoch etwas. Gib es etwa einen mob der entfernt stehen bleibt gibts nen strangulieren (notfalls auch ma den todesgriff mit dem ich diesen mob dem tank vor die füße setzt, aber das is abgesprochen und der wird dann sofort vom tank bekloppt) ansonsten spam ich "Tod und verfall" für AE sobald der tank genug drauf war (CC gibts bei uns nur selten, meist kein mage dabei) "eisige Berührung" & seuchenstoß für krankheiten die ich AEmäßig mit pestilenz weiterleite um dann siedendes blut und heulende böhe zu spammen bis die auffrischung fällig is.
Desweiteren trage ich 2 einhandschwerter, derzeit die für ruf bei schwarze klinge und brauch da im moment auch nicht mehr auf waffen würfel.

Skillung: unheilig bis antimagie feld und rest frost für heulende böhe. Zum AEdmg machen sehr geil und man hält notfalls nochma was aus (wenn man schnell genug in frostpräsenz zwitchen kann)

Was equipen angeht. 
tankequip? ne danke, kann der tank ruhig haben bin ja eh DD. mitnemhen würd ich es höchstens wenn er es ned will.
Pala equip? was soll ich bitte damit... int? fürn popo! zaubermacht? iwie auch. könnt ihr behalten
offtank equip? das schon eher meine sparte. schön viel stärke und ausdauer nöchlichst noch mit crit und/oder tempo, das kommt bei mir geil. is gut angriffskraft drauf vertichte ich shconmal auf stärke und nehm was mit beweglichkeit (was grad bei schmuck/ketten/ringe schurken und hunter etwas nervt, aber is nun mal auch in meiner sparte)
Equip streits gibt es daher eher wenig bei uns solang sich die DKs an ihre equip vorgaben halten. immer nur etwas problematisch wenn mal wieder ne reinen plattentruppe zusammen kommt. hatte ich shconma... krieger-tank, krieger-off, Pala-heal und pala-dmg + DK... aber das lief ansich ganz gut ^^

bezüglich gold
ich kann die goldgier bzw den goldmangel bei manchen echt nicht verstehen.
ich hab meine berufe jetzt erst auf 80 begonnen, hatte demnach nichts außer dropps zum verkaufen ob nun an npc oder AH und würfel grad auf grüncrap grunsätzlich gier was ich mir den dreck nicht mal anschaue. von 55 auf 70 hab ich mit meinem DK 2,3k gold gemacht, allein durchs leveln davon erstes fliegen (800G) im schattenmodtal gekauft und das flugmount in der schwarzen feste (960G) das speziell für DKs is. Bis auf 80 hatt ich dann nochma soviel gold gemacht das ich mit mit 77 kaltwetterflug gekauft hab und mit meinem up to80 nur noch knapp 1000G gefehlt haben. einen tag später hatte ich auber auch das komplett und bin jetzt schon wieder bei 3k gold und mach nicht mal groß was -.-
nur wegen gold also bedarf auf schrott machen und/oder evtl anderen dinge wegzuwürfel die sie evtl wirklich brauchen find ich daher echt ma bekloppt

so, das war mal ein kleiner einblick in mein DK leben
ich hoffe das zeigt manchen hier, das es auch auf angenehmer basis gehen kann wenn man ein DK in die gruppe zu nimmt.
gruß Jill


----------



## Juudra (3. Dezember 2008)

Also des Thema mit dem Wegrollern is glaub ich kein Dk problem sondern ein Spieler Problem.Zumal viele den Todesritter halt ausprobieren evtl sogar bis 80 spielen.Momentan gibts sehr viele dk's jup des war doch aber viele vorher klar.Bei ner größeren Masse an spielern haste halt auch öfters welche dabei die absolut net mit ihren chars umgehen können.

Spiele selber ne Todesritterin und ich machs einfach so ....ich tanke selber wenn mir dann einer aggro zieht isses net verboten Todesgriff zu machen um ihn wieder ran zu holen.Das lustige ist ja das man quasi mit jeder skillung vom dk tanken kann,zumindest in inis einfach Frostpräsenz an evtl. noch eisige gegenwehr und gut dann hält der dk das auch aus also machts doch einfach so wenn ihr seht das er stirbt pech gehabt macht man doch auch so mit anderen klassen die absichtlich aggro ziehen wer sie bekommt darf sie behalten.

Mfg Juudra/Juudrela/Rhinoea


----------



## Borberat (3. Dezember 2008)

Juhu ein sinnlos Thread!

DK darf natürlich nicht auf das Schild würfeln den hät ich direkt gekickt!
Aber solche Spacken hast du doch ständig!

Und ändern wird sich auch nichts! Und die DK sind daran auch nicht schuld, Palas und Shamis und was weiß ich alles noch,
es gibt immer Assis und Nette, also der Tipp des Tages:

LEG DIR NE FL AN! Und geh einfach nie wieder rnd, das bringt eh nur nen Nervenzusammenbruch.


----------



## Herskjalf (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn der Tank seinen Char unter Kontrolle hat, nimmt der DK ihm nicht die Aggro. Würfelt der DK auf ein Schild, kann man sich an einen GM wenden (DK tankt ohne Schild...) Wenn Ihr was gegen DKs habt, nehmt eben keinen mit...und als letztes DKs sind doch nur halbe Paladine und ganz ehrlich sie fallen um wie Stoffies. :/


----------



## Kalle21 (3. Dezember 2008)

Flamer ..
Nur ein Tank der sich Deffequipt vom Dk wegwürfeln lassen hat was solls beschwer ich mich wenn heiler need auf Dmg equipt machen^^


----------



## Yagilrallae (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin auch als Tank in den Instanzen unterwegs.
Als Krieger könnte ich auch auf elend viel zeuch Bedarf anmelden, um mein offequip mal zu verbessern, doch gehört sich dies nicht, wenn eine Schadensklasse in der Gruppe Bedarf hat.
Ich warte dann, wenn keiner Need hat, frage ich, ob ich es fürs 2nd mitnehmen kann und darf dies dann auch in der regel tun.
Ebenso andersrum, wenn ich in einer 5er gruppe unterwegs bin und eine Schadensklasse auf 2nd Need Bedarf anmeldet, weiss ich definitiv, das dieser ein letztes mal mit mir in einer Gruppe war. Generell sogar ein Grund für mich diese Gruppe zu verlassen und mich bei den anderen dafür zu entschuldigen.
Prinzipiell gilt:
Wer als DD dabei ist -> First need auf DD-Items
Wer als Tank dabei ist -> First need auf Tank-Items
Wer als Heiler dabei ist -> First need auf Heiler Items

Sollte keiner Bedarf haben, kann man über Bedarf für 2nd Equip sprechen.

Wer sich an solche - meiner Meinung nach selbstverständlichen - grundregeln nicht von sich aus hält, sieht mich maximal einmal in der Gruppe.
Ebenso verfluche ich Bedarf-Klicker auf die Kugeln, welche bei den Hero-Bossen nun droppen.
Auch dort ist mittlerweile unter den vernünftigen "*Nicht*-Ninja-Lootern" gang und gebe, das alle Gier klicken und darum gewürfelt wird.


----------



## Vaelea (3. Dezember 2008)

Hm, 

das Thema hatt ja schon seinen Reiz... ist aber schon so lange ausgelutscht.

Hunter würfeln Schurken die Dolche/Schwerter weg.

Schurken den Huntern die Bögen.

Heilern den Mages

Mages den Heilern.

B dem A

A dem B

Grund?

Mangelnde Kommunikation, wenig verständniss der allgemeinen Loot vergabe. Anfängerhaftes verhalten "ich bin nicht gierig..." ^.^

Manchmal auch "die können mich eh" verhalten.

Überlebenstipps:

Plündermeister!
Absprache!

Und das wichtigste: Gesunder Menschenverstand.

The End

P.s. Ich hasse dieses benehmen, nein nicht das Loot gezanke sondern diese verdammten Whine Threads die von einer Person auf alle anderen schliessen. Dieses alle in eine Schublade stecken.
Bei euch tuts mir nicht leid das euch was weggewürfelt wurde, wer weiss wie ihr euch verhalten habt. Warscheinlich habt Ihr es einfach verdient @ Threadersteller


----------



## Tante V (3. Dezember 2008)

mir ist ja klar das der DK das neue schwarze Schaf ist, aber Ninja-looter gibts ja nicht erst seit gestern. 

das ganze könnte man auf jede X beliebige Klasse übertragen. 

kann nur Erriel zitieren


Tank -> Tankitems
DD -> DD Items
Heiler -> Heileritems.


Ich bin tank, gehe als Tank in inis und habe auch das recht auf Tank items zu würfel. wenn das den Krieger oder Palas nicht passt is das ihr problem. Ihr seit nicht mehr die einzigen Tankklassen.


----------



## funnyzocker (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Also ich spiele den Dk auch sehr gerne.
Zu dem Sammeln von Equip. Dazu gesagt sind eigentlich eine Truppe die fast nie mit randoms in inis geht.Ich wurde schon öfters als "Reserve Tank" mitgenommen um schnell einzuspringen wenn der Tank down ist oder es nicht schafft ein mob vom Heal fernzuhalten. Von daher finde ich (meine Persöhnlliche Meinung) das ich nie auf ein Equip bedarf anmelden würde was ein richtiger Tank besser gebrauchen kann. Der Dk ist und bleibt nunmal ein dd und kann nur in Notsituationen als Tank einspringen.(Dazu gesagt Nexus und 2 oder 3 kleinere Inis habe ich schon komplett getankt)
Es ist bei uns so geregelt das der Tank sagt was er braucht. Solle etwas droppen was er schon hat (oder besseres) dann meldet er sich schon und dann bekomme ich es eben.

Mit Randoms habe ich bisher eigentlich nur schlechte ERfahrungen gemacht und darum gehe ich lieber mit einem eingespielten Team in inis da kann sowas eben nicht Passieren

MFG der nette Dk von nebenan :-)


----------



## Kayano (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer den Mob klaut darf ihn behalten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig. Wieso regt ihr euch auf?
Wer aggro zieht darf sie behalten und sterben wie ein Mann (es sei denn es ist ein Hunter der sich gepflegt neben dem Heiler totstellt ^^)
Also nicht aufregen. Wer sterben will stirbt.

Edith sagt: Zum Thema Loot. Geh mit deiner Gilde in Instanzen und verzichte auf rdms. Trefft Absprachen. DKs und Krieger die off gespecct sind, haben kein Recht auf Tankitems, es sei denn sie werden nicht mehr gebraucht. Ein bisschen mehr kommunikation was solche Dinge anbelangt tut sicher gut. Mir wurde noch nie etwas von nem DD weggewürfelt, eventuell weil ich mit so höflichen Menschen in Instanzen gehe die erst nachfragen bevor sie Bedarf klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violate (3. Dezember 2008)

funnyzocker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Also ich spiele den Dk auch sehr gerne.
> Zu dem Sammeln von Equip. Dazu gesagt sind eigentlich eine Truppe die fast nie mit randoms in inis geht.Ich wurde schon öfters als "Reserve Tank" mitgenommen um schnell einzuspringen wenn der Tank down ist oder es nicht schafft ein mob vom Heal fernzuhalten. Von daher finde ich (meine Persöhnlliche Meinung) das ich nie auf ein Equip bedarf anmelden würde was ein richtiger Tank besser gebrauchen kann. *Der Dk ist und bleibt nunmal ein dd und kann nur in Notsituationen als Tank einspringen*.(Dazu gesagt Nexus und 2 oder 3 kleinere Inis habe ich schon komplett getankt)
> Es ist bei uns so geregelt das der Tank sagt was er braucht. Solle etwas droppen was er schon hat (oder besseres) dann meldet er sich schon und dann bekomme ich es eben.
> ...



Wer hat dir so nen mist erzählt ?

Der Todesritter *ist* eine Tank-Klasse, wie der Krieger. Abgesehen davon ist er der bessere Caster-Tank.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das jeder auf das need machen kann was ihm in seinem jetzigen zustand sprich skill/lvl/klasse verbessert!!
nich nach dem motto...

ochjo bin 72 offwarri und auf 80 werd ich tank Oo hauptsache die platte dem anderen weggenommen..

aber was diskutieren wir hier überhaupt das wird immer so bleiben..
wird immer diese egoistischen und intoleranten idioten geben die ohne rücksicht auf ihre mitspieler einem alles weggreifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bienalt (3. Dezember 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Ich habe auch langsam die Schnautze voll von Spielern, die jedes unfaire o. dreiste Verhalten mit der noch dümmlicheren Phrase entschuldigen wollen:
> "It´s just a game"
> 
> 
> ...





Ich glaube du steigerst dich ein bischen zu viel in das Spiel rein ;-) Und so wie du uns deine Meinung mitteilst kommt es mir so vor, als wenn du noch selber ein kleines und verwöhntes Kind bist. MFG -.-


----------



## Ekim (3. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich spiele auch nen DK. Seit Mitte letzter Woche auf LV 80. Ich spiele WoW bereits seit 3 Jahren, nehme mir aus der Erfahrung der Jahre beim Loot schon Zeit zu schauen. Es wird niemand behaupten, dass ich ihm jemals etwas weggewürfelt habe. Obwohl, das ist gelogen. Habe zu Anfangszeiten, als mal wieder einer in nem Kampf einen Mob gelootet hatte und ein episches Item gedropt war ausversehen Bedarf gedrückt, wollte als Maintank die Anzeige so schnell wie möglich vom Bildschirm bekommen und habe mich da verklickt.

Ich spüre auch noch die Ablehnung der anderen Spieler gegen die DK, sei es weil die DK`s sich teilweise nicht dem Gruppenspiel anpassen können und mit ihren Fähigkeiten eher potzen wollen oder vlt. auch wegen deren Lootverhalten (das kann man wie du aber selbst sagst auch auf andere Klassen beziehen).

Auf jeden Fall schadet es andere Spieler da durch solche Deppen die Klasse generell einen schlechten Ruf bekommt. Es gibt aber auch genügend Spieler, die keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit DK`s machen, sondern dem allgemeinen Gelaber folgen. Somit haben es die wirklich guten Leute teilweise echt schwer in Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden.  Die Leute, mit denen ich in Inis gegangen bin, haben mich im Nachinein auf ihre Friendlist genommen.

Ich bitte hier nur alle, nicht alle DK`s über einen Kamm zu scheren. Bildet euch eure Meinung nach derem Spielverhalten.


----------



## Ekim (3. Dezember 2008)

Zur Aussage von funnyzocker, dass der DK kein Tank sein kann, muss ich dies verneinen. Er kann alle bisherigen Inis und Raids tanken. Ich bin zwar ein DD wir haben aber in unserer Gilden einen Frost-DK der auch alles tankt. Wir das mit den zukünftigen anspruchsvolleren Inis und Raids aussehen wird, wird sich zeigen, da es für den DK noch kein ausreichend gutes Tankequip gibt. Die Blockwertung für Schilde bringt halt nicht besonders viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber darüber wird in den Foren bereits genug diskutiert.


----------



## Jillthaz (3. Dezember 2008)

um die aussage "DKs können keine Kolben tragen" endgültig aufzuklären!!

Beginnt man einen DK kann dieser die Waffenfähigkeiten Schwerter, 2hand Schwerter, Äxte, 2hand Äxte, Stangenwaffen und unbewaffnet. das war zumindest bei mir als n811e korrekt (obs evtl bei anderen Völkern anders ist kann ich NICHT beurteilen)
1hand & 2hand Kolben kann er in dem moment NICHT tragen, das is Korrekt. 

Aber er/sie KANN es lernen. Bei der Allianz zb in Eisenshcmiede beim Zwergen Waffenmeister gib es beides. Meine hat es jetzt im nachhinein auch noch gelernt.

Auf Hordeseite schätze ich mal Donnerfels. Is zulang her, aber ich meine da waren der Lehrer für die Kolben.


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2008)

todesritter schrieb:


> die sin alle nur neidisch weil dk alles besser kann als ihre eigne klasse-.-



Womit eines meiner DK-Vorurteile bestätigt wäre... ^^




todesritter schrieb:


> du warst aber in inis  also in 5er  noch nie mit 2 tanks unterwegs^^ ich shcon^^  t6warri un ich ^^   tod und verfall platziert  un der warri hat mit seim dönerknall und schockwelle sehe könne wo der bleibt xd ^^





Womit zum zweiten Mal eines meiner Vorurteile bestätigt wäre... ^^ PS... An Stelle des Tanks, wärest du just in dem Moment aus der Gruppe geflogen..^^

Wozu sollte man sich um Himmels Willen das antuen, eine überflüssige Klasse, mit stark erhöhter Chance auf Chuck-Norris Mentalität, bei einem Random-Run mitzunehmen ?


----------



## Catweesel (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab auch nen DK, aber so nen holen Dünnschi.. hab ich noch nie gelesen......... an den Ersteller dieses Beitrags : SCHÄM DICH, du stellst Behauptungen auf die total haltlos sind. Und wenn du sehn willst, wie ich mit nem DK tanke, dann komm auf Dun Morogh und schau zu, ah ne lass ma dann heulste rum wenn ich need auf Tankgear mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Cu und gib dir weiter so ne mühe beim erstellen sinnloser Beiträge....


/close 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jillthaz (3. Dezember 2008)

wenn man als DK in dem moment als DD mitgeht und nicht als tank macht tod und verfall eingtlich nicht genug aggro um einem deffkrieger die aggro zu nehmen, unter der vorraussetzung das man als dd nicht so blöd ist is frostpräse rumzulaufen.


----------



## Strickjacke (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem das du hier ansprichst hat keineswegs etwas mit der Klasse Todesritter zu tun, als mit den Spielern in Wow an sich.

Jede Klasse kann von jedem Spieler gespielt werden.

Das große Problem vieler Spieler ist, dass sie besser sehen können als denken.
Eine zuckersüße Nachtelfin hat natürlich jung hübsch und weiblich zu sein.
Nun hat man nur den Avatar vor Augen und weiss nichts über 1.) Alter 2.)Geschlecht 3.) Charakter und 4.) Fähigkeit des Menschen der die Spielfigur steuert.

Zu 1.) Alter ist sehr wichtig, denn man kann nicht davon ausgehen dass ein Kind, das ja schon ab 12. Jahren spielen darf sich wie ein Erwachsener verhält. 
         Natürlich gibt es da auch wieder Ausnahmen dass manche Erwachsene sich wie verzogene Gören benehmen, reicht ja wenn man schreibt man ist erst 12.
         Sicher kann man da nur gehen wenn man die Spieler ins TS lädt.
         Btw. Wenn ich weiss dass sich ein Kind in meiner Gruppe befindet lass ich da auch mal Gnade vor Recht ergehen, wenn der Kleine das Teil so gerne hätte na ja soll ers haben.

zu 2.) Männliche Spieler die weibliche Avatare spielen, weibliche Spieler die männliche Spielfiguren bevorzugen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch fragen.

zu 3.) Nur weil der Char süß aussieht heisst es noch lange nicht dass der Spieler dahinter aufrichtig und fair spielt.
         Umgekehrt kann man auch schliessen nur weil es ein Todesritter Char ist muss der Spieler aber auch kein ungehobelter Klotz sein.

zu 4.) Egal wie der Char aussieht, egal was der Char anhat man weiss nie genau wer ihn spielt (kann ja auch der Sohn, Neffe, kleine Tochter mal unerlaubt spielen)

Ich hatte seit BC keine der Probleme des TE - egal mit welchem Char ich grad gespielt habe, meist bietet man das TS seiner Gilde an für die Ini.
1. Lässt es sich leichter absprechen.
2. Ist es persönlicher.
3. Hört man in den meisten Fällen gleich heraus mit wem man es zu tun hat.
   Sollte es sich nicht vermeiden lassen einen Spieler auszuladen dann sollte man sachlich bleiben und vor allen dingen höflich.
   (Tut uns leid aber du passt nicht in unsere Gruppe, da du anscheinend nicht mit unseren Regeln einverstanden bist.
   So einfach geht das, da ist keiner Beleidigt keiner wurde "geninjat" und alle sind zufrieden, auch der Ausgeladene, der ja schnell ne andere Gruppe wieder findet.)

Alles in allem ist in WOW das größte Problem die KOMMUNIKATION!
Das wichtigste ist halt schon im Vorfeld abzuklären was, wer, wie.. oder ob man im Zweifelsfall bei einer Hero nicht besser PM anstellt.
Und besteht das Gegenüber auf ein Item mitwürfeln zu dürfen, hat man es SELBER zu entscheiden, ob man mitkommen möchte mit einer 50:50 Chance oder lieber fern bleibt.

Jeder hat das gleiche RECHT zu würfeln, sollte man Need auf das Item haben.
(Bei Umskill kosten von 50 g, die im Trinkgeldbereich liegen, ist die Aussage mit der "Skillung" ein Witz. Es kommt nur darauf an ob man das Teil verwenden will!
Ich selber skill auch oft auf Heal oder Tank um, besser als man sucht 2 Stunden danach. In den 2 Stunden bekommt man locker das Doppelte der Umskillkosten wieder rein.
Wenn die Gruppe passt ergeben sich dann auch gleich ein paar Durchgänge oder ggf. eine andere Ini mit der gleichen Gruppe.
Und wenn ich extra umskille für die GRUPPE, dann würfel ich auch auf Teile die ich für meine "Ursprungsskillung" haben möchte). 

Man darf auch nicht NUR davon ausgehen was man selber will - Alle wollen was in der Instanz.
Daher ist ein faires Miteinander immer besser als hysterisch auszucken!
Wenn jemand ein Item unbedingt haben will, ohne dem Item nicht leben kann, so soll er es doch sagen.
In vielen Fällen, sofern der Spieler sich auch der Gruppe gegenüber fair verhalten hat, bekommt er dann auch das Item.
Hellsehen kann leider keiner und danach kann man immer einfacher über andere Spieler hinter deren Rücken flamen.
Dabei liegt oft der Fehler bei einem selbst.

Beispiel:     3 Stoffies in der Gruppe jeder will die schicke Robe. 

Bekommt die süße Nachtelfin die Robe weil sie sexy aussieht damit? 
Der Gnom Hexer hätte die auch gerne.
Der Menschen Magier würde sich auch enorm damit verbessern. 
Aber der Pala hat die Finger still zu halten auch wenn er sie tragen könnte.
Der Todesritter steht hinten in der Ecke und lacht sich eines, denn ihm kann die Robe ja egal sein.
Na ja der Hunter hätte noch need .. zum Pet heilen (hat 2 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt und weiss nichts von den neuesten Änderungen)
Egal wer von den 3 Spielern die Robe letztendlich bekommt - 2 Spieler bekommen sie nicht.
Wenn die beiden schlechte Verlierer sind, wird über den Gewinner und dessen KLASSE geflamet, ist leider traurig aber wahr.


----------



## haro3777 (3. Dezember 2008)

moin zusammen,

wir waren letzte woche auch mit einer bunt zusammengewürfelten gruppe in einer ini. ich bin eigentlich kein großer freund von ini's und bevorzuge das questen und etwas pvp. (jeder hat wie er mag) ich wurde angeflüstert, ob ich als prot. pala nicht tanken könnte und ich habe nach einigen augenblicken mich dazu bereit erklärt. am start waren heil-dudu, schurke, dk, mage und ich als prot. pala. es lief eigentlich recht gut, obwohl wir uns nicht kannten. jedoch als ein deff-schild gedroppt wurde, haben der dk und der schurke jeweils auf bedarf geklickt und mein schild war weg. dann kam ein sorry, wir haben uns verdrückt. ich dachte, dass es eventuell wirklich versehen war. beim boss kam dann noch brauchbare stiefel  (ausdauer und stärke) und ich habe dann auf bedarf geklickt. da fing der dk an mich zu beleidigen, was mir einfallen würde auf bedarf zu gehen. ich habe ihm dann erklärt, dass mit der erweiterung ausdauer und stärke wichtig wären. das sah er nicht ein und beschloss das jetzt alle auf bedarf gehen. was soll ich sagen, das item war wieder weg. ich habe dann umgehend diese gruppe verlassen und war damit durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erst würfelt mir der dk das schild weg und dann heult er noch rum, dass es das andere item nicht einfach so bekommt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist halt immer pech, wenn man auf solche leute im spiel trifft. das hat mit der klasse nichts zu tun, sondern nur mit dem spieler an der tastatur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackle (3. Dezember 2008)

in abgeschwächter form isses mir auch schon aufgefallen das dd dks auf tank equip need haben, nur gabs noch nie ein problem dabei
aber wie schon so oft erwähnt es kommt auf den spieler dahinter an
ich spiele auch eine sehr gehasste klasse nämlich den hunter ( was need angeht)
würde aber nie den schurken einen dolch/schwert wegwürfeln welcher massig dps schub mitbringt ( was anders is wenn er schon fast selbes item hat und ich die stats brauchen kann)

kommt natürlich auch vor das ein warri oda schurke die schusswaffe wegwürfelt vlt. noch mit ner begründung sie hat ja 2 hit mehr als meine alte

würd mal sagen einfach damit abfinden, zur zeit is ja alles von dks überschwennt vlt. fällts darum umso mehr auf


----------



## Protek (3. Dezember 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> wir waren letzte woche auch mit einer bunt zusammengewürfelten gruppe in einer ini. ich bin eigentlich kein großer freund von ini's und bevorzuge das questen und etwas pvp. (jeder hat wie er mag) ich wurde angeflüstert, ob ich als prot. pala nicht tanken könnte und ich habe nach einigen augenblicken mich dazu bereit erklärt. am start waren heil-dudu, schurke, dk, mage und ich als prot. pala. es lief eigentlich recht gut, obwohl wir uns nicht kannten. jedoch als ein deff-schild gedroppt wurde, haben der dk und der schurke jeweils auf bedarf geklickt und mein schild war weg. dann kam ein sorry, wir haben uns verdrückt. ich dachte, dass es eventuell wirklich versehen war. beim boss kam dann noch brauchbare stiefel  (ausdauer und stärke) und ich habe dann auf bedarf geklickt. da fing der dk an mich zu beleidigen, was mir einfallen würde auf bedarf zu gehen. ich habe ihm dann erklärt, dass mit der erweiterung ausdauer und stärke wichtig wären. das sah er nicht ein und beschloss das jetzt alle auf bedarf gehen. was soll ich sagen, das item war wieder weg. ich habe dann umgehend diese gruppe verlassen und war damit durch.
> 
> ...



Der Deathknight(Todesritter) kann doch gar keine Schilde tragen ...ist mir jedenfalls stark aufgefallen das diese auf wichtige Deff Schilde Bedarf machen, obwohl sie es für gar nichts brauchen können. Noch nicht mal anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erlaubte Waffen: einhändige Äxte, Stangenwaffen, einhändige Schwerter, zweihändige Äxte, zweihändige Schwerter, einhändige Streitkolben, zweihändige Streitkolben

---------> In solchen Fällen von Schild Bedarf Würfeln seh ich diese Leute durchaus als Diebe(Ninja) da es da wirklich eigentlich um Diebstahl von für sie wertlosen Schilden geht.


----------



## MadMat (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer den Mob klaut darf ihn behalten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

ist der DK der Tank, kann er auch so pullen, ist er es nicht, so soll er die Finger von dem Spell lassen.

Was das Würfeln angeht, hab ich auch schon so Sachen erlebt, dass einige auf alles Bedarf haben - wie auch Stoffies Bedarf auf Platte oder Schild.

Es liegt IMMER an den Spielern hinter dem Char, denn die machen den Ruf der Klassen kaputt, weils so oft in 1 Topp geworfen wird.

Grüße

PS: ich könnt wetten, wenn ich meinen FrostDk weiter spiele, dass es dann was zu hören gibt, wiso ich auf Items Need hab, blos weil es
so wenige FrostDKs zu geben scheint. Dmg und PvP ist ja bei einigen Alles.


----------



## Georan (3. Dezember 2008)

mimimimi


----------



## migraene (3. Dezember 2008)

@ Strickjacke, wo spielst du?ich würde ab jetzt gern mit Dir in Instanzen gehen(scheinst einer der reiferen, vernunftbegabten zeitgenossen zu sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (3. Dezember 2008)

dass ein dk auf ALLES würfelt glaub ich dir net, ich hab noch nich mal in den zahlreichen Instanzen in denen ich war erlebt, dass ein dk dem Tank was wegwürfelt


----------



## Keltulas (3. Dezember 2008)

weiste was lieber te? ich spiele selber dk. bin als tank in eine ini gegangen ein super tank item ist gedropt und es wurde mir von einem furor krieger weggewürfelt. und DU sagst das TODESRITTER sich als ninjalooter aufspielen? O_o


----------



## Gorgor (3. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auch nen tank und ich muss sagen, ich hasse dks.
Ich war noch nie mit denen in ner inni, aber ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor denen, und das nur weil ich sie schon beim questen sehe, wie die spielen.
Es gibt dks, die ihr rares 2HSchwert wegwerfen für 2 weiße 1HSchwerter. Wenn man die dann fragt, wieso? dann sagen die:"Die Schwerter sind schneller", und das iin einer Inni.
Da kann man nur noch davon ausgehn, dass das noobs sind die ihren mainchar auf lvl 55 liegen lassen, um dann die ach-so-tolle-starke-HELDENklasse "Todesritter" zu spielen.

Außerdem nervt es, dass die Todesritter so unbesiegbar wären. Dabei habe ich schon auf lvl 70 mit meinem tank einen 73er dk platt gemacht.


----------



## Bound86 (3. Dezember 2008)

Keltulas schrieb:


> weiste was lieber te? ich spiele selber dk. bin als tank in eine ini gegangen ein super tank item ist gedropt und es wurde mir von einem furor krieger weggewürfelt. und DU sagst das TODESRITTER sich als ninjalooter aufspielen? O_o




Bitte les den Beitrag doch nochmal, er sagte, dass es nicht um Dks geht, sondern allgemein um die Situation im Spiel, auch wenn die überschrift dafür etwas falsch gewählt wurde. Das Beispiel mit dem Dk passt nun aber ganz gut, musste nämlich selbst schon oft mit ansehen, wie so mancher sich einfach alles unterm nagel reist.

Ich Spiele mittlerweile selbst einen DK, hauptberuflich als DD und teilweise auch als Tank. 
Wenn ein Item dropt, dass ich als Tank nutzen kann(ich habe also second need), dann frage ich den Tank ob er es braucht und wenn nicht, dann mache ich need drauf.
Umgekehrt, wenn ich als Tank mitgehe, sage ich vorher an, dass ich need auf DD Sachen habe, da ich eigentlich DD bin. Das geht in den Meisten fällen Problemlos, hat jeder Verständnis für, solange man es vorher sagt !


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele selber ne DK , mir ist in Nexus was blödes passiert habe aus versehen Todesgriff benutzt und so mit die Aggro geklaut  war zum glück mit der Gilde unterwegs , war also nicht so schlimm^^, es gibt noch ne fertigkeit die man ini's nutzen sollte ist nur mal Dunkler Befehl , was auch schnell die des Tanks kosten kann . die DKs haben nur mal Fertigkeiten die man bei ner INI liebers weg lassen wollte


----------



## Keramik Star (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh die meisten hier nicht.
Wollt ihr nicht alle vernünftig ausgestatte Tanks/Heiler/Damagedealer?

Warum ist es so schwer wenn man als DD mit geht, dem Tank das Tankequip zu überlassen, wenn er es braucht? Die meisten Tanks, jedenfalls die ich kennengelernt habe, würfeln auch nicht stur auf DD-Equip.
Warum herrscht hier so viel neid, das man jemanden nicht mal ein Stück ausrüstung gönnt, wenn er es gebrauchen kann.

Versetzt euch doch mal in die Lage von den Leuten, wenn ihr sowas überhaupt könnt.

Stellt euch vor, ich geht zum 20igsten mal in einer Instanz wo etwas für euch droppen kann, was euch wirklich weiterbringt. Es droppt und einer würfelt es für sein Zweitequip weg, weil er meint "Es könnte ja mal sein, das ich es eventuel irgendwann mal vielleicht brauchen könnte und da ich es tragen is sowieso klar das ich Bedarf mach!!"

Ich meine, es ist ein MMORPG Massive Multiplayer steckt drinnen, das heißt man hat mit anderen Personen zu tun, nicht nur mit NPCs die es nicht stört das man sie wie Dreck behandelt.

Also, meine Bitte an euch:
Seit freundlich zu anderen, es wird euch vielleicht überraschen, aber oft wird man dann auch mal so freundlich begrüßt und auch respektiert. Es gibt zwar immer wieder welche die sich wirklich nen Dreck um andere scheren, aber ignoriert die doch einfach, wenn sich genug freundlich und respektvoll begegnen, dann wird es auch angenehmer zu spielen.

Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis für die denen das anscheinend nicht bewusst ist, aber auch das Internet und die scheinbare Anonymität bedeutet nicht das ihr euch in einem rechtsfreien Raum befindet wo man machen kann was man will.


Edit:
Ich hab noch einen schönen Spruch vergessen:
"Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus."
denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2008)

/sgin

endlich mal einer der das mal anders sieht nicht HIER die andern im Forum

€

wenn ich in bestimmte INIs gehe um spass zu haben würfel ich auch nicht mit und lasse andere den vor rang das stellt bei mir überhaupt kein Problem da.

ausser was ich hasse sind NINJALOOTER die auf alles BEDARF machen obwohl die nur z.b Stoff tragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

Was das hier für Ausmaße annimmt..
Wer als tank in ne Instanz geht hat first need. DDs dürfen da mal gepflegt passen.
Spiele selber nen Def Krieger und hab keine Lust, dass mir einer n item wegrollt..
Wer meint "es ist nur ein Spiel, ihr seid doch nur itemgeil", der hat vermutlich noch ne ne Instanz paarmal wegen einem Item gemacht und es dann von irgend nem dd weggerollt bekommen. 
Wenn ich off gespecced bin, dann roll ich auch nur auf tank items need wenn der tank sie nicht mehr braucht. Versteh gar nicht, wieso hier ne Diskussion entflammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sowas is selbstverständlich..


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Dezember 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Todesrittern zu tun.
Wenn das eine allgemeingültige Aussage sein soll, wie du schreibst, dann verwundert der Titel etwas.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich würfel auch nur dann wen ich es brauche als DDler eben nur DDler zeug restliche sachen werden nicht mit gewürfel fertig




> Wer meint "es ist nur ein Spiel, ihr seid doch nur itemgeil", der hat vermutlich noch ne ne Instanz paarmal wegen einem Item gemacht und es dann von irgend nem dd weggerollt bekommen.



hört sich so wie du nur das RECHT hast als die andern oder würfels du auch auf DDLER zeug , wenn du deff-Tank bist mal überlegen


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Todesrittern zu tun.
> Wenn das eine allgemeingültige Aussage sein soll, wie du schreibst, dann verwundert der Titel etwas.



er hats wohl nur bei dks erlebt in letzter Zeit, weil die eben platte tragen können und dd+tank sind in 1 spec. damit vllt rechtfertigen. kA mir ist das mit nem dk noch nicht passiert.



> hört sich so wie du nur das RECHT hast als die andern oder würfels du auch auf DDLER zeug , wenn du deff-Tank bist mal überlegen



lesen ftw. steht alles oben, ich passe auf dd zeug wenn ich tank bin und umgekehrt, außer es wird net mehr gebraucht von tank/dd


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2008)

für ein DK kommt eigendlich nur Platte in frage , stellt euch mal vor ne DK in stoffrüssi ohman^^


----------



## Duplexhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Beispiel:     3 Stoffies in der Gruppe jeder will die schicke Robe.
> 
> Bekommt die süße Nachtelfin die Robe weil sie sexy aussieht damit?
> Der Gnom Hexer hätte die auch gerne.
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein unpassendes Beispiel? In dem Falle würde nur der Hunter geflamed, weil er das item nicht gebrauchen kann. Das andere Spieler mit ähnlicher Skillungsausrichtung (tank, heal/dd) auf ein item würfeln ist doch völlig normal. Ich habe deswegen nie einen flame zwischen Hexe und Mage gesehen.

Generell ist es einfach gutes Benehmen, die items für eine spzielle Ausrichtung primär dem in der Instanz zu überlassen, der auch so geskillt ist udn die Aufgabe übernimmt. Geht man wegen anderer Ausrüstung mit, so sollte man das einfach vor dem Run ansagen und schauen ob die anderen damit einverstanden sind. Wenn die Items,auf die man für das 2. oder 3. equip Bedarf hat, fallen, so kann man sie gerne mitnehmen wenn der entsprechend egskillte kein 1. need hat. Das kann man einfach im Gruppenchat oder TS absprechen. Auf meinem server hatte ich zum Glück damit seltenst Probleme bisher. Die Plüdermeister-Ninjalooter werden dafür auch gerne mal im Handelschat geächtet. Wer ebenfalls auf Dun Morogh spielt, wird bestimmt wissen wen ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann den TE schon verstehen, wenn er sauer ist dass irgendwelche DDs ihm unabgesprochen Tankequip wegwürfeln. Das ist mir auf einem anderen server mal ähnlich passiert. Nach sieben Runs im Scharlachroten Kloster dropte endlich das ersehnte Schild. Damals (pre 3.0) war ich als Tankpaladin unterwegs und levelte auch mit AoE Tanking. Diese Spielweise und damit Levelgeschwindigkeit ist wiederum sehr stark vom getragegnen Schild abhänig. Als dann der Furorkrieger mit der Begründung "Ich kann das eventuell nochmal zum tanken gebrauchen" sofort auf Bedarf drückte, und das Schild natürlich auch gewann, war ich ebenfalls recht angesäuert. Ich mag darauf wetten dass dieser Furor das Schild nie in einer Instanz angelegt hat... 

Wenn der Te sich also über DK und alle anderen beklagt, die einfach mal wild Bedarf klicken, so kann ich das voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Dabei ist die Klasse die  für zweitequip wegwürfelt total egal. Unter den Todesrittern gibt es nur momenat sowieso einen guten Teil demn man wieder einen Jäger anraten will. 

Kurze Zusammenfassung: Es ist einfach eine Sache des Anstands das gear demjenigen zu überlassen, der es für die Ausübung seiner Rolle in der Ini benötigt. Alles andere ist eine Sache der Kommunikation.


----------



## Elishebat (3. Dezember 2008)

Flipste schrieb:


> Was das hier für Ausmaße annimmt..
> Wer als tank in ne Instanz geht hat first need. DDs dürfen da mal gepflegt passen.


Womit dann der DK, der Inis meist als DD geht, weil er zwar tanken kann und möchte, aber das Equip dazu nicht hat und zudem als DD eher nen Platz in ner Gruppe bekommt, niemals ein Tankequip zusammen bekommt. 



> Spiele selber nen Def Krieger und hab keine Lust, dass mir einer n item wegrollt..
> Wer meint "es ist nur ein Spiel, ihr seid doch nur itemgeil", der hat vermutlich noch ne ne Instanz paarmal wegen einem Item gemacht und es dann von irgend nem dd weggerollt bekommen.


Stimmt.... so itemgeil war ich noch nie. Auch wenn ich ein Item aus ner Ini nicht bekommen habe, letztendlich kam dann schon schnell aus ner anderen Ini was besseres und ich mußte keine Lebenszeit dafür vergeuden, ein Item zu erfarmen, dass nach zwei Tagen dann beim Händler oder als Splitter in der Verzauberertasche gelandet ist. 



> Wenn ich off gespecced bin, dann roll ich auch nur auf tank items need wenn der tank sie nicht mehr braucht. Versteh gar nicht, wieso hier ne Diskussion entflammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn Du die Diskussion gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir klar geworden, dass das gar nicht sooo selbstverständlich ist. Letzendlich sollte man sich vorab über den Loot unterhalten bevor Leute mit falschen Erwartungen in die Inis gehen und dann hinterher in Forum XY laufen und whinen bis der Arzt kommt.

MfG
Eli


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

> Womit dann der DK, der Inis meist als DD geht, weil er zwar tanken kann und möchte, aber das Equip dazu nicht hat und zudem als DD eher nen Platz in ner Gruppe bekommt, niemals ein Tankequip zusammen bekommt.



du tust ja so, als würde man außer in inis kein tankequip bekommen oO
War vor wotlk offtank und hatte kaum def equip und durch questen hab ichs bekommen. 
Können dks auch. und Normale inis sind dann drin. Deswegen geht man doch nich mit nem andern tank in heroics und rollt ihm da die items weg Oo

und das mit dem farmen war n beispiel. hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2008)

eigendlich sollte mein post ein witz sein , das mal die leute auf andere gedanken kommen leider total verfehlt , ich muss sagen das die DKs nie im leben als Tanks durch gehen . Druide pala und Krieger bleiben nur mal die besten Tanks .

ist mir klar das Tank und DK um die Tank rüssi streiten 

regelt es am anfang der Ini wer looten darf und gut ist

wenn ich mit meiner Gilde in INIs gehe , würd am anfang ein Plündermeister aus gemacht und es dürfen nur die Leute würfeln die es auch brauchen


----------



## abe15 (3. Dezember 2008)

Tag Protek:

Also ich spar mir mal das MIMIMIMI (ups da wars ja doch schon)
und machs kurz:

1. Ein DK der auf einen Schild würflelt hat keine Ahnung und gehört auf Ignore.
2. DK´s gehen als DDs in Inis weil sie sehr abhängig von Equip sind. Wenn ein DK Tankeq haben will und seit er 80 ist Tank ist, dann hat er einfach keine Chance. Aggroaufbau wäre zwar übel, aber ein DK Tank hält leider nicht so viel aus wie ein Krieger oder Druide.
Als DD mit zu kommen ist für einen DK also die einzige Möglichkeit an Equip fürs tanken zu kommen.


----------



## Elishebat (3. Dezember 2008)

Flipste schrieb:


> du tust ja so, als würde man außer in inis kein tankequip bekommen oO


Nö, tue ich nicht. Aber ich weiß auch, dass es wirklich gutes Tank-Equip in Inis gibt.



> War vor wotlk offtank und hatte kaum def equip und durch questen hab ichs bekommen.
> Können dks auch. und Normale inis sind dann drin.


Aber Heros dadurch immernoch nicht wirklich.



> Deswegen geht man doch nich mit nem andern tank in heroics und rollt ihm da die items weg Oo


Von Wegwürfeln hab ich schonmal gar nichts gesagt. Lesen bildet. Ich habe davon gesprochen, dass man kommunizieren soll. Braucht der Def, der locker durch als Inis kommt, wirklich ein Item. dass unwesentlich besser ist als sein aktuelles, so dringen, dass man deswegen hinterher den DK flamen muss?

MfG
Eli


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. Dezember 2008)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> [...] Unter den Todesrittern gibt es nur momenat sowieso einen guten Teil demn man wieder einen Jäger anraten will.



Also bis eben fand ich deinen Post noch wirklich gut...

Und das Hunter-Need-On-Everything gemecker das hier so subtil durchscheint will mir auch nicht so wirklich zusagen.
Hier wird wie wild rumgeschrien: 
"Lasst doch mal die armen DKs aus dem Spiel...es liegt an den Spielern hinter der Klasse...ihr könnt das nicht auf eine Klasse reduzieren weil es ein allgemeines Problem ist....ahrm..ausser bei Huntern vielleicht!?"

Die Pre-BC "Gief teh Pet-Heal-EPIXXXE" Zeiten sind so langsam vorbei^^


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2008)

Durch Quests gibt es schöne Tankitems die man sich sammeln kann für später. Schmiede können auch schöne start Tankitems herstellen.


----------



## Duplexhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Womit dann der DK, der Inis meist als DD geht, weil er zwar tanken kann und möchte, aber das Equip dazu nicht hat und zudem als DD eher nen Platz in ner Gruppe bekommt, niemals ein Tankequip zusammen bekommt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



So wirklich verstehe ich das nicht. Bei euch auf dem server sind dds stärker nachgefragt als tanks? Weil dort gerne alle als tank leveln, da es so viel schneller geht? Also dass ein entsprechend equipter tank lieber mitgenommen wird als ein dk als tank ist mir klar, wenn letzterer nur mal Aushilfstank spielen will. Entprechendes tankequip kann sich auch der Dk zusammensuchen. Es gibt tatächlich einige Dks die als tank leveln und entsprechendes equip ansammeln. Diese werden, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, auch dann gerne mitgenommen. Teilweise kann man sich def equip als ddler sogar beim questen erarbeiten oder einfach im Ah dazukaufen. Wer sich die Mühe nicht macht, sollte halt als dd mit, hat imho dann aber auch kein Recht den Leuten , die sich den Aufwand des deff-levelns machen, das Equip wegzuwürflen. 

Das mit dem "vorab über den Loot unterhalten" verstehe ich jetzt mal so, dass der "ich hätte gerne alles" Spieler- vorher ankündigt, dass er häufiger Bedarf hat. Das finde ich durchaus in Ordnung, denn dann kan man ihn ja noch schnell austauschen.

Edit:


> Und das Hunter-Need-On-Everything gemecker das hier so subtil durchscheint will mir auch nicht so wirklich zusagen.
> Hier wird wie wild rumgeschrien:
> "Lasst doch mal die armen DKs aus dem Spiel...es liegt an den Spielern hinter der Klasse...ihr könnt das nicht auf eine Klasse reduzieren weil es ein allgemeines Problem ist....ahrm..ausser bei Huntern vielleicht!



Den Verweise auf den Hunter, habe ich eingebaut, weil mir die DK-Klasse was leveln betrifft ähnlich leicht wie ein Jäger vorkommt. Und ähnlich der Jägerklasse dort viele Spieler unterwegs sind, welche die Klasse nicht annäherend ausreizen. Ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und Dk, aber dennoch kann ich über "hunteritem" Scherze lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung müssen die tanks lehrnen zu teilen es gab bis jetzt kaum klassen die tank items gebrauchen konnten deswegen gabs da noch nie streit.
Jetzt giebts die dk´s die auch tanken können! und die tanks werden neidich.
Naja aber mim todesgriff, Arschlöcher giebts immer.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....



so extrem is es nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Melian (3. Dezember 2008)

DAs problem ist, dass die meisten Todesritter sich ihren Spell nie durchgelesen haben. Todesgriff ist eine Art spott und zwingt den gegener, die angriffe für ein paar sekunden auf den spieler zu konzentrieren, der todesgriff wirkt..

wer bei mir todesgriff mehr als 1 mal braucht (1 mal kann noch ein "versehen" sein), den kick ich sofort..


----------



## Weissnet (3. Dezember 2008)

weissnet wo hier euer Problem liegt,aber ich mache es wie folgt (ich bin dk):
Wenn ich (und das bin ich zZ) tank geskillt bin,gehe ich natürlich auch als "Tank" in die instanzen und würfel auf deff gear..und zwar als einzigster..ausser ich brauche es nichtmehr.
Ich sehe es nämlich so der der tankt hat anspruch auf die deff items,und kein anderer..1rst gear vor scnd gear undso..
wenn man so wie ihr damit so schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat,dann macht einfach PM an und gut is..

und wenn dann der off krieger der ja als dd mitgekommen ist rumheult weil er tank sachen need hat,dann ist das sein persönliches problem..^.^

ps. und dk der auf schild würfelt?0.o kann nurn Allie sein =p (klasse nur durch masse undso xD)


----------



## Elishebat (3. Dezember 2008)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> So wirklich verstehe ich das nicht. Bei euch auf dem server sind dds stärker nachgefragt als tanks? Weil dort gerne alle als tank leveln, da es so viel schneller geht?



Nein, bei uns (Aman'Thul) sind die Tanks so schlau, dass sie nicht warten, bis jemand ne Ini will und händeringend nen Tank sucht sondern sie machen selber die Gruppen auf und suchen dann nach DDs. Zumindest im /2er wird meistens nach DDs und Heilern gefragt. 



> Meiner Meinung müssen die Tanks lehrnen zu teilen.


Dieser Aussage stimme ich zu.


> Es gab bis jetzt kaum Klassen die Tank-Items gebrauchen konnten, deswegen gabs da noch nie Streit.


Frag mal nen Protpala, welche Items er zum tanken braucht. ^^ 

MfG
Eli


----------



## Krotax (3. Dezember 2008)

Also anfangs ist es echt schwer, erstes gescheites Tankequip gibt es nur durch Instanzen Quests, später dann auch normale. Aber bis dahin hat man sich durch Instanzen ausgerüstet.
Das + Die Items für Ruf sind für normale Instanzen völlig aureichend. Für heroics benötigt man dann leider ein fast vollständiges Lvl 200 Item Tankequip. 
Man muss also wieder als DDler mit um an seine Klamotten zu kommen. Na ja und ab dann kann man auch schon Raids tanken und sich dadurch verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll heissen, der Start als Tank DK wird einem von Blizz den aus BC etablierten Tanks nicht einfach gemacht. Durch die miese Itemverteilung in Quests bzw Instanzen sogar noch deutlich erschwert, da der DK nunmal kein T6 Instanzen Gear hat, wenn er die Scherbenwelt verlässt.

MfG ^^


----------



## Cold Play (3. Dezember 2008)

XD zum thread  

eine wahre geschichte: addon kam raus  also erstellte ich mir gleich nen dk und habe ihn frost geskillt (bekanntlich tank).  irgendwann auf 60 angekommen woltle ich ins bollwerk gruppe gesucht, gruppe gefunden. ich frost, 2 dk blut, nen hexer, und ein healschamy. ich dachte halt wenn mann sich dk´s erstellen kann dann hat man schon nen char auf mindestens 55 und weis wie es in instanzen abläuft. nein dem war nicht so. denn bis auf den healshamy müssen sich die anderen 3 ihre accs bei ebay gekauft haben.  wir also in die instanz zuerst stehen da die 2 wachen hab ich getankt ging alles reibungslos da dachte ich das wird ja ein gemüdlicher abend. falsch gedacht. denn ab der ersten 3er gruppe (dem typen mit seinen 2 töhlen) mussten die beiden dk´s und der hexer meinen >> na ma gucken wann der tankso scheisse wütend ist das ihm die rüstung platzt<< da ich jedoch ein geduldiger mensch bin ist dies zum glück nicht passiert. bei jeder gruppe haben sich die dk´s die mobs ran gezogen und einfach ma zugehauen. der hexer natürlich ohne rücksicht mit drauf geballert. ich hab es die ganze instanz nicht geschafft die ganze gruppe von den "DD" abzuspotten. am ende lag der heiler mit einem nervenzusammenbruch auf seiner tastatur und hat mir ins ohr gewinselt und mord drohungen ausgesprochen was ich in der regel ziemlich amüsant gefunden hätte, hätte ich nicht mitgemacht.

im nachhinein sage ich mir natürlich es ist ja nur ein spiel und wenn die leute das so spielen wollen hätten se nur bescheid sagen brauchen. ich hab auch was tolles aus der instanz mit genommen 3 weitere belegte plätze auf meiner ignorlist.

ende (bin nicht so gut im geschichten erzählen)

es sind wahrlich nicht alle so ich hab auch andere erfahrung gemacht dies war nur die krönung wo sich heute noch meine gildenbrüder und schwester  gerne zurück erinnern wie ich den chat bombadiert habe und um hilfe gefleht habe.

ich denke es ist zurzeit nur der übermut von einigen das es sie veranlasst auf die anderen keine rücksicht zu nehmen. denn dies war mein erster tank und deshalb hat es eventuell 3 sekunden länger gedauert (im ernst musste davor ja nie zeichen setzen und dieses ma war ein wenig inteliegens angesagt (ist das richtig geschrieben?^^ ))

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Thunderwave (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Thema könnten man nun auch beliebig umbauen.
Ich könnte auch Need auf alles anmelden (Händler-Need *lacht*)

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ein DK oder sonsteine Klasse need auf Sachen würfelt, die er garnicht tragen kann, gehört er sofort gebranntmarkt (gekickt), verbuddelt und auf Ignore.

Leider denken zuviele, dass sie sich als "Heldenklasse" (Sind wir nicht alle irgendwo Helden?) alles erlauben dürfen und die allgemeinen Regeln für sie nichtmehr gelten. Aber da ist der DK auch nicht schlimmer wie andere Klassen/Spieler.


----------



## Hexenkind (3. Dezember 2008)

In dem Zusammenhang ist auch dieser Artikel sehr interessant:
http://www.buffed.de/news/8275/wow-fragen-...zum-todesritter


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. Dezember 2008)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Den Verweise auf den Hunter, habe ich eingebaut, weil mir die DK-Klasse was leveln betrifft ähnlich leicht wie ein Jäger vorkommt. Und ähnlich der Jägerklasse dort viele Spieler unterwegs sind, welche die Klasse nicht annäherend ausreizen. Ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und Dk, aber dennoch kann ich über "hunteritem" Scherze lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich selbst (wer hätte es gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) spiele ebenfalls nen Hunter und nen DK. Und auch ich kann über Hunteritem Scherze lachen. Oder bringe die Caster und Heiler in meinen Gruppen zum Schmunzeln wenn ich sage das ich nen Drop fürs Pet-Heal-Equip haben will. Bin da ja nicht so.^^
Aber nach den zahlreichen Seitenhieben gegen uns Hunter die hier in den letzten 24 Seiten aufschlugen musst ich eben doch mal ein bischen whinen ^.~


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Für mich gibt es da eine klare Regel:

Jeder Loot ist eindeutig zuzuordnen und so sollte er auch klar an die Teilnehmer verteit werden. D.h. alle Tank-Items gehen auch klar an den Tank dieser Runde. Wenn ein Plattenträger als DD dabei ist, hat der bei Deff-Items ebenso Pech gehabt, wie ein Tank bei Off-Klamotte.

90% aller Items sind klar zuzuordnen: Zaubermacht ist für Caster oder Heiler. Oftmals unterscheidet sich das Zeug dann auch noch klar dadurch, dass Trefferwertung drauf ist (=> DD). Manchmal auch dadurch, dass z.B. eine Klasse wenig mit Willenskraft (Paladin), Tempowertung (Baum) oder kritischer Trefferwertung (Baum, Heil-Priester) anfangen kann. Daher ist für mich in 90% aller Items auch klar, wer in der Runde das Ding bekommen sollte. Nur wenn man es abspricht und auch andere Regelungen vereinbart sind, würde ich davon abweichen.

Wobei natürlich nie auszuschließen ist, dass Idioten dabei sind, die so Itemgeil sind, dass sie sogar als Todesritter auf einen Schild würfeln, den sie gar nicht tragen können. -.-


----------



## xxjo (3. Dezember 2008)

Also,Ich finde es völlig ok wenn ein dk mit auf tanksachen würfel
Aber nur,wenn ich (palatank)es nicht brauche bzw. schon habe
Ansonsten hat immer der tank vorrecht(meiner meinung nach)
So hat das bei mir bisher immer gut geklappt und mir wurde noch
nie ein Item weggewürfelt.


----------



## Elishebat (3. Dezember 2008)

> Jeder Loot ist eindeutig zuzuordnen [...]


Öhm... nö. Frag mal nen Schurken und nen Feral- (Katzen-) Druiden nach nem Lederitem mit + Beweglichkeit, + Angriffskraft. Beide werden sagen "Meins!" Und auch bei den Castern kommst Du in deinen weiteren Beschreibungen ziemlich ins Rudern. Spätestens dann, wenn der Mage auf Manareg geskillt ist (was durchaus möglich ist!), wird er sich um deine eindeutigen Priesteritems berechtigterweise mitprügeln. Und Healcrits sind auch für Heiler nett....

MfG
Eli


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Wir dks sind eine stolze klasse wir werden uns bald zur einer arme zusammen füren und die allys und die horde vernichten.


----------



## Onyxien (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein healer (aus einer der besten gilden des servers), 2 dds und ich als tank suchen einen weiteren dd. Es war schon relativ spät aber da sehe ich nen dk inner suche. Ich frage, ob er dd sei. Er antwortet: "Bin Tank, aber mache genug Schaden, bin ja TR" Ich freu mich, dass wir die grp. so schnell zusammen hatten. Dann bei Loken dropt das Def-Schmuckstück, ich freu mich wie nen Schneekönig und alle gratulieren mir schon. Dann klickt der Dk Bedarf, weil er ja auch Tank sei ...
Zum Glück habe ich gewonnen, aber der Dk wurde vom Grp leiter, dem Heiler, sofort aus der Grp gekickt und hat uns allen empfohlen den typen sofort auf ignore zu setzen.

Das hab ich erlebt und ich muss sagen, dass solche Leute, die sich zufällig immer in den selben Klassen tummeln (früher Jäger - jetzt DKs), den Ruf einer Klasse schnell in Verruf bringen. Das haben dann wiederum andere auszubaden, die es vllt. nicht betreffen sollte.

Mfg Ony


----------



## Elessor (3. Dezember 2008)

meine fresse wie man nen kleinen thread derart aufblasen kann oO
tankitems weggewürfelt? nicht gut...schuld eingesehen? wenn ja, dann ticket, wenn nein, dann eben nicht... früher hieß es "hunteritem" und heute werden die dk´s an die wand gestellt, weil ein paar denken, sie müssen tankitems holen, die der tank auch braucht... ich würde eben vorher fragen und gut is...aber so ein theater...

grüße,
elessor


----------



## Rheinman (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Bla bla bla. MIt dem Todesgriff kann man mal ganz locker den Mob vom Stoffie wegholen. Da kann sich der Tank dann auch freuen, denn er hat eine Sorge weniger. Kinners!


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. Dezember 2008)

wow_süchitger schrieb:


> Wir dks sind eine stolze klasse wir werden uns bald zur einer arme zusammen füren und die allys und die horde vernichten.



Ahrm...yeah...is klar...


----------



## Rheinman (3. Dezember 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Ein healer (aus einer der besten gilden des servers), 2 dds und ich als tank suchen einen weiteren dd. Es war schon relativ spät aber da sehe ich nen dk inner suche. Ich frage, ob er dd sei. Er antwortet: "Bin Tank, aber mache genug Schaden, bin ja TR" Ich freu mich, dass wir die grp. so schnell zusammen hatten. Dann bei Loken dropt das Def-Schmuckstück, ich freu mich wie nen Schneekönig und alle gratulieren mir schon. Dann klickt der Dk Bedarf, weil er ja auch Tank sei ...
> Zum Glück habe ich gewonnen, aber der Dk wurde vom Grp leiter, dem Heiler, sofort aus der Grp gekickt und hat uns allen empfohlen den typen sofort auf ignore zu setzen.
> 
> Das hab ich erlebt und ich muss sagen, dass solche Leute, die sich zufällig immer in den selben Klassen tummeln (früher Jäger - jetzt DKs), den Ruf einer Klasse schnell in Verruf bringen. Das haben dann wiederum andere auszubaden, die es vllt. nicht betreffen sollte.
> ...



Unglaublich!!!!

Und ich kann nur sagen - mit euch wollte ich auch gar nicht mehr spielen. Von mir aus könnt ihr eure Ignore-Liste mit mir und all meinen Twinks zu müllen. Ist mir sowas von egal. Wenn ich Tank bin und es droppt ein Tank-Item, dann würfle ich Bedarf. Gerade in eurem Fall, Du wusstest doch, dass er Tank ist.

Btw - Ich hatte schon mit soviel Chaoten zu tun und trotzdem ist meine Ignore-Liste leer. Ich glaube, ihr habt einfach nur Angst, das man euch ne Meinung sagt. Ihr seid einfach nur Kinners 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja. An sich denke ich für mich noch immer, dass es ne Ansichtssache ist.

Ich selbst spiele einen Pala-Tank (Hey, und steh dazu.. Wobei ich evtl auf Heal umskillen werd^^) und kann eigentlich sagen, dass ich mit DKs oder ähnlichem bisher nie Probleme hatte. Meist gehts bei mir halt danach: Das Teil was ich am dringensten brauch krieg ich, beim rest gewinnt halt der mit Würfelglück, und wenn ich auf nichts so extremen need habe, dann kann der Rest von mir aus mitwürfeln. Solangs keine Robenleute sind, die auf ne Platte würfeln die beim Aufheben gebunden ist^^. Naja, und 
wenn ich halt mal Pech habe, dann muss ich halt 2 mal in die Ini, um an das Teil zu kommen was ich will. Deshalb jetzt wieder Vorurteile rauszukramen, wie 'Die DKs sind die neuen Jäger' oder so ist mal schlichtweg bescheuert. Bei mir in der Gilde haben wir 1-2 Hunter, die Teils die Mages im Damage überholen, und immer nett fragen ob sie auf die Items würfeln dürfen, wenn auch andere sie brauchen, und wir haben noch einen anderen Tankadin, der halt eben besser tankt als der Warri, und trotzdem ganz nett ist.

Es gibt halt Klassen, wo man mal eher auf 'Kiddies' stößt. Okay, mir ist auch aufgefallen das einige Jäger manchmal etwas komisch sind, aber es gibt halt auch solche Leute in anderen Klassen... Da droppt mir ein netter epischer Schild, und was passiert? Mage würfelt, und 2 Sekunden später entchantet er ihn.

Und das einige den DKs einfach kein Tankequip zugestehen wollen ist zwar in Ordnung, dann müssen sie sich halt 'hinten' anstellen, und kriegen das Equip nicht wenn der Tank need drauf hat, aber an sich find ich ists keine große Sache. Ein Schurke wird ja auch nicht vom Fury-Warri zusammengeschissen, weil er auf ein gutes Schwert würfelt. (Okay okay, ich weiss. Seit Lichking brauchen Furys weniger 1-Hand Waffen^^)



mfg
IrazE   (Der Pala der dazu steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Geronimus (3. Dezember 2008)

ihr müsst auch daran denken das ein dk mit nichts in nordend ankommt...während die meisten tanks sich in bc schon ausrüsten konnten rennen die meisten dk's immer noch mit teilen vom start herum...viele tanks können schon von anfang an in nordend tanken...ein dk muss sich sein equip erst mühsam erarbeiten


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

DKS AN DIE MACHT keiner kann uns aufhalten wie bringen den tot und verderben zur Horde und allys


----------



## Nico Blonske alias Hanharr (3. Dezember 2008)

Also is ja klar das Todesritter tanken können. Aber wenn ein DK anfängt einem Tank das Schild wegwürfelt, dann würde ich sagen:

Aus der Gruppe kicken, auf ignore setzen und weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer meint mich jetzt Flamen zu müssen, bitte nur zu ich stehe drauf. 


P.s. Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten


----------



## neo1986 (3. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Nein, bei uns (Aman'Thul) sind die Tanks so schlau, dass sie nicht warten, bis jemand ne Ini will und händeringend nen Tank sucht sondern sie machen selber die Gruppen auf und suchen dann nach DDs. Zumindest im /2er wird meistens nach DDs und Heilern gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Aussage stimme ich zu.
> ...



Hab ja geschrieben wenig klassen. also meistens.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Dezember 2008)

Nico schrieb:


> Also is ja klar das Todesritter tanken können. Aber wenn ein DK anfängt einem Tank das Schild wegwürfelt, dann würde ich sagen:
> 
> Aus der Gruppe kicken, auf ignore setzen und weitermachen
> 
> ...


Dei nem Schild stimm ich dir sogar zu aber nicht bei nem Bruststück ring oder sonstwas. Schild is schwachsinn.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. Dezember 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> ihr müsst auch daran denken das ein dk mit nichts in nordend ankommt...während die meisten tanks sich in bc schon ausrüsten konnten rennen die meisten dk's immer noch mit teilen vom start herum...viele tanks können schon von anfang an in nordend tanken...ein dk muss sich sein equip erst mühsam erarbeiten



Naja....Nordend ist darauf ausgelegt mit Level 68 betreten zu werden. Und das auch von Charakteren die in BC nich Top ausgestattet wurden sondern einfach durch die Scherbenwelt durchleveln. Also Spieler die z.B. erst jetzt mit WoW anfangen. 
Also sollte auch ein DK, der direkt mit 68-70 ohne Epic-Gear nach Nordend kommt durchaus in der Lage sein,
den selben Job wie ein anderer Tank zu machen.




wow_süchitger schrieb:


> DKS AN DIE MACHT keiner kann uns aufhalten wie bringen den tot und verderben zur Horde und allys



Yo...und nu geh wieder DK spielen und bereite deine finsteren Weltherrschaftspläne vor. In nem Forum hast
du ja offensichtlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Yo...und nu geh wieder DK spielen und bereite deine finsteren Weltherrschaftspläne vor. In nem Forum hast
> du ja offensichtlich nichts zu suchen.



der Fliegt gerade ^^ und ich wollte nur einen auf verrückt machen^^ 


ich finde aber auch das die palas (einer meiner freunde) seit ich dk bin mich runter machen wollen ich glaub die palas habe einfach angst vor dem dk ^^


----------



## pixler (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde sowas recht dreist. Oft gibts palas dudus, dks oder auch off warris. die auf Tang-eq needen. Habe eigentlich nichts dagegen wenn sie es bekommen, wenn der tank es nicht braucht, aber habe auch schon erlebt, dass sie es dem tank wegwürfeln. Wenn nen Krieger, dudu, pala, dk etc als ddler in die grp kommen und als solcher mit in die inze gehen, dann sollten sie auch nur auf ihr dmg eq needen. Wäre ja noch toller, wenn jeder auf das needed was er tragen kann. Da habt mal, wenn man son lebenden kleiderschrank wie den pala in der grp hat schlechte karten an gutes eq zu kommen ^^


----------



## Nico Blonske alias Hanharr (3. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dei nem Schild stimm ich dir sogar zu aber nicht bei nem Bruststück ring oder sonstwas. Schild is schwachsinn.




Brust oder Ring is ja wieder was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jup vor allen wenn der tank tanken tut und plötzlich der mob weg ist ...
> ich glaube diese skill sollte blizz wieder entfernen....



Welch ein Schwachsinn.

Ich pull öfters für den Tank, da ich als Blut DK unterwegs bin, einen Caster und der Tank spottet ihn mir sofort ab. Läuft perfekt sowas.
Oder wenn bei 3er oder 4er Gruppe pull ich mir einen raus und tank den kurz inkl. Damage sowie damage hilfe von einem weiteren DD , kurz 1 - 2 Heals auf meinen DK und der erste Mob ist down und man kann dann bequem dem Tank die anderen 3 Mobs nacheinander abnehmen und umhauen.


----------



## Protek (3. Dezember 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> ihr müsst auch daran denken das ein dk mit nichts in nordend ankommt...während die meisten tanks sich in bc schon ausrüsten konnten rennen die meisten dk's immer noch mit teilen vom start herum...viele tanks können schon von anfang an in nordend tanken...ein dk muss sich sein equip erst mühsam erarbeiten



Wer sich für den Weg und die Klasse DK entscheidet dem wird ja schon sehr viel geschenkt - sprich Mount, schon ab hohem Lvl Spieleinstieg. Es ist im Grunde eine Belohnungsklasse, um das Spielersetting zu erweitern und die Möglichkeiten in WoW zu erweitern. 

Jede Klasse muss sich sein Equip(Ausrüstung) erarbeiten, da sollte der DK keine Ausnahme sein. 
Es gibt massig Questbelohnungen die Deff Equip geben, dementsprechend ist die Aussage schon mal nichts wert, das ein DK nicht die Möglichkeit hatte sich einigermassen zu equipen. Zweite Variante wären die Schmiedekunst Items die es bis zur Genüge im AH oder sonst auf einem Weg zu kaufen gibt. Irgendwo sollte man sich für Skillbaum Variante entscheiden - sich in eine Ausrichtung ausrüsten. Man kann auch mehrere Züge nehmen, wird damit aber nie wirklichen Erfolg haben.
Wer als DK tanken will, muss sich darüber im klaren sein, das ihm der Schild fehlt. Die magische Grenze von 540 kann also nur schwer erreicht werden - es gibt natürlich über Verzauberungen/Ruffraktionen verschiedene Möglichkeiten Helm/Schultern aufzuwerten. 

Blizzard wird ja laut Ankündigungen noch am DK rumschrauben. Das gibt der Klasse im allgemeinen aber nicht das Anrecht sich über die Verhaltensregeln in Instanzen hinweg zu setzten. Viele sehen den ganzen Thread als Whine/Mimimi(lasst endlich mal die Muppet Show aus dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dabei gehts mir um die Allgemeinheit, das soziale Gefüge in WoW das in den letzten Monaten immer mehr unter dieser rücksichtslosen Spielart einiger Zeitgenossen leidet. Ja und damit mein ich nicht DK alleine, aber diese Klasse ist nun mal die neue Problemzone. Viele verstehen sie noch nicht mal im Ansatz.

Von mir aus kann ein Mitspieler 10 Jahre alt sein. Zum Teil haben die noch den grösseren Masterplan vom Spiel als jene die mind. 10 Jahre älter sind. Es ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig wie alt ein Spieler ist. Es kommt auf sein soziale Fähigkeit innerhalb eines Mmorpgs an. Man spielt hier nicht alleine und erreicht alles im SoloRun. 
Es ist eben auch eine Kunst mal auf ein Item zu verzichten, auch wenn man wenig Zeit hat, es sollte Spass machen und doch nicht nur eine Item Farmerei sein. Wer wirklich seine Klasse auf ein Endziel hinspielt, wird auch immer zu seinem Loot kommen.

Wer gewisse Regeln akzeptiert, der findet auch leichter eine Gruppe und wird gerne wieder mitgenommen. Auf solchen Wegen sind schon Gilden entstanden, oder andere Bekanntschaften geknüpft worden. 
Das es schlussendlich mehr Freude macht mit anderen seine Ziele zu erreichen, dürfte vielen einleuchten.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Rheinman schrieb:


> Unglaublich!!!!
> 
> Und ich kann nur sagen - mit euch wollte ich auch gar nicht mehr spielen. Von mir aus könnt ihr eure Ignore-Liste mit mir und all meinen Twinks zu müllen. Ist mir sowas von egal. Wenn ich Tank bin und es droppt ein Tank-Item, dann würfle ich Bedarf. Gerade in eurem Fall, Du wusstest doch, dass er Tank ist.
> 
> ...



Keule um mal eins klarzustellen was ich jedem sage, wenn jemand ein Tankitem haben will sowie gestern in Ahn Kahet jemand die Def-Brust dann soll er gefälligst auch dafür tanken zu denken man könne sich als dd seine def items holen find ich arg dreist und würde ich auch nich toleriern...
Tank is oft wesentlich stressiger als dd, sprich man verdient sich sein item auch und du kannst dir sicher sein wärst du in meiner gruppe gewesen und hättest auf die brust gewürfelt und ich hätte sie noch gebraucht, hättest du auch meine igno kennen gelernt, ich mein wenn du ein tankitem willst dann tank gefälligst auch dafür, im umkehrschluss sollen die tanks gefälligst auch so fair sein nich zu denken alles bekommen zu können sondern nur und ausschliesslich auf def-items zu würfeln es sei denn kein dd will das item was ich als tank vllt gebrauchen könnte. Es ist so einfach das es schon fast wieder kompliziert ist^^
(Edith meinte noch das der Drago nicht mit dem in der Gruppe war, es aber trotzdem arg dreist findet)
LG
Drago


----------



## Dragonfire64 (3. Dezember 2008)

wow_süchitger schrieb:


> Wir dks sind eine stolze klasse wir werden uns bald zur einer arme zusammen füren und die allys und die horde vernichten.



Oh Junge ich bin selbst DK aber du bist ja zum fremdschämen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (3. Dezember 2008)

> Nein, ich finde, dass der Tank in der Instanz ein vorrecht auf das Tankequip hat.


Finde ich nicht.
Ich spiele einen Offensiv-Krieger und würfle auch oft für Tankausrüstung.
Natürlich, denn ich tanke ja auch ab und zu in Instanzen und muss daher immer über hochwertiges Tankequipment verfügen.
Allerdings würde ich doch bei größeren Instanzen dem MT den Vorrang auf z.B. ein episches Schild lassen, da das ja sein einziger Grund ist überhaupt dem Raid beizutreten.Tanks würfeln ja auch z.T. beim Schadensqusrüstung mit.


----------



## Saberclaw (3. Dezember 2008)

Jeder würfelt in einer Gruppe auf items, für die in DIESER Instanz abgemachte Rolle, sprich Tank --> Tankitem, DDs --> Dps zeug and so on (wenn nicht anders abgemacht).
Es ist einfach nur dreist sich als DK oder ner anderen Klasse rauszunehmen, dass man sowohl auf Dps- also auch auf Tank-Gear würfelt, wenn es andere in der Gruppe gibt, die das Zeug brauchen (siehe auch oben).

Mehr muss man dazu nich sagen. Macht anderen keinen Scheiss, dann machen se euch auch keinen Scheiss. Respekt is das A und O.

Mfg Saberclaw


----------



## Ighov (3. Dezember 2008)

"...Spielern vor. Natürlich ist es schwer sich als DK zu equipen...."     , das is das problem warum auch viele einfach "need auf alles" haben, ich möcht gar net wissen wie das bei naxx mit den T-Teilen läuft , da ja 10:3 net grade auf geht , wurde die "dk-marke" zu einer marke dazugepackt , und jetz müssen sich 4 klassen um die marke streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann auch sein dass du bis jetzt nur pech gehabt hast , ich bin allerdings der meinung das blizz das mit der sogenannten "heldenklasse" übertrieben hat, alleine schon der titel heldenklassen würde mich als neuling beeinflussen und zwar dass ich sofort mir nen dk erstellen würde , sobald ich das kann :/, was wieder dazu führt dass es zu wenig "alte" klassen gibt und usw. blablabla
P.S.: so toll finde ich dks gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ighov (3. Dezember 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Ich spiele einen Offensiv-Krieger und würfle auch oft für Tankausrüstung.
> Natürlich, denn ich tanke ja auch ab und zu in Instanzen und muss daher immer über hochwertiges Tankequipment verfügen.
> Allerdings würde ich doch bei größeren Instanzen dem MT den Vorrang auf z.B. ein episches Schild lassen, da das ja sein einziger Grund ist überhaupt dem Raid beizutreten.Tanks würfeln ja auch z.T. beim Schadensqusrüstung mit.


solange der tank in inis bzw raids kein need aufs deff-equip hat , kein ding , aber nem tank das einfach so wegzuwürfeln , is egoistischund dreist! Und ich kenne keinen tank der nem fury or whatever das dmg zeugs wegwürfelt obwohl der fury need drauf hat Oo


----------



## Mendranis (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach herje , die Diskusion läuft immernoch?^^
Würde ja gerne wieder mit einsteigen , aber muss gleich weg , also viel Spaß euch weiterhin beim Meinungsaustausch.

MfG Vertarus


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (3. Dezember 2008)

Wer Bedarf hat, hat halt Bedarf.

Wo ist denn das Problem?

Wenn ein vergelter für Heilzeug würfelt um später mal heilen zu können, würfelt er halt drum. Das gleiche gilt für DK, Druiden, Schamis, Krieger und alle anderen. 
Wer mit in eine Ini geht und somit seinen Teil zum Erfolg beiträgt würfelt halt auf Sachen die er anziehen möchte.


----------



## Viorel (3. Dezember 2008)

LOL da ist jemand deutlich auf dem Kopf gefallen. 
1. Momentan haben eben viele Klassen zeimlich need auf alles, denn Zaubermacht und Trefferwertung habens möglich gemacht.
2. Es ist niemals das Verhalten einer Klasse, es ist das Verhalten der Spieler die dahinter stecken


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein viel grösseres Problem ist die Zaubermacht es hat sich nämlich nix geändert die Items sie die gleichen  wie vorher nur das statt spell und heal da Zaubermacht ist aber vom rest wie Int Ausdauer wille oder auch Krit tempo und der gleichen ist es immer noch sehr deutlich was nun für welche klasse besser geeignet ist.
Nur würfeln jetzt fast alle stoffis auf alles was sie tragen können egal obs mehr für heiler oder mehr für dds gedacht ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, (der Threadtitel bezieht sich nicht auf DK alleine, ist einfach das aktuelle Beispiel)
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...



Da DKs und Warris sich nun mal Platte teilen mit den Stats wirds das immer geben.....mit den Schild kann nur ein Depp gewesen, sein. Ich Würfle 100% nicht auf Items die ich nicht brachen kann...aber am Ende muss es jeder selber wissen....Hexer, Magier und Priester Würfeln auch auf 1 Items, da fragt auch keiner nach.


----------



## Mugrim (3. Dezember 2008)

Man sieht schon am Spielverhalten, ob der Spieler (In diesem Fall DK) ein Vollpfosten ist (Klaut dem Tank mit Spott die Aggro...etc.).
Wobei ich kaum glaube, dass irgendein DK, der eigentlich als DD mitgenommen wird, (Geschweige denn er ist ein komplettes *tut mir Leid für den Begriff* Arschloch) auf Schilder oder Tank-only items need würfeln würde.

Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit DKs in Gruppen gemacht habe, sind eigentlicht recht positiv!
Und demnach finde ich die ganze Diskussion irgendwie sehr subjektiv. Denn jede Klasse kann von Idioten gespieltwerden, das hat nichts (aber auch rein gar nichts) mit der Klasse selbst zu tun.

MFG
Mugrim (Frost Death Knight, Al'akir)


----------



## Forderz (3. Dezember 2008)

also wegen auf loot der anderen Klassen würfeln..
in NonHeros ist ja mal latte, die dauern eh nur 15-30 min, bin noch nicht 80 aber Heros sollen ja auch nicht die härte sein, dh. man kann sich von marken auch ein paar items kaufen, evtl selbst craften oder von ruf fraktionen (wappenröcke = easy ruf farmen)

und in raids, ich denke da geht man anfangs sowieso nur mit der gilde rein und da wird wohl kein dd plate auf loot mit +def würfeln

bin selbst dk und ich würfel auf tank items (gelegentlich), da ich selbst auch häufig tanke, bis jetzt zumindest

mfg Forderz (Blood-DK, Dalvengyr)


----------



## hexenshadow (3. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn der Dk bedarf auf sch ilder nimmt dann ist es natürlich scheiße aber wenn er auf tankitems bedarf nimmt sehe ich nix falsches(dk´sind eigentlich auch Tanks)
mfg
Hexenshadow

Ps:Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Arithil (3. Dezember 2008)

ich mein dazu ok wenn ein dk jemanden das schild wegwürfelt ist schon ziemlich bes...... 
ich kann es aus deren sicht auch nicht beurteilen, jedoch hab ich festgestellt wenn der DK tank werden will und kein gutes tankequip vorweisen kann, ist es auch sehr blöd ihn tanken zu lassen den durch eine ini will niemand stunden wipen weil der tank kein equip hat. also gibt es für ihn nur die möglichkeit als dd mit zu gehen und auch auf das tank equip zu würfeln (wie gesagt wenn es ein schild war sollte sich der dk erst mal gedanken über die klasse machn).
so war es früher auch als ich für meinen schamanen healequip gesammelt habe....da musst ich halt als dd mit naja ^^
Mfg Arithil


----------



## Yada` (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Ach, ich dachte, ich wär der einzige Tank dem das gewaltig auf den Sack geht. Heute Oculus:
"Ist es wirklich so schwer, auf den Totenkopf zu gehen?"
"Ja."

Allein für Antwort... später dann geht unser DK wieder mal irgendwo hin anstatt, anstatt auf TK - dachte mir "Stirb dran.". Tatsächlich: Er ist gestorben. Und war stinksauer, warum ich keine Aggro halten kann *hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Hab im späteren Verlauf der Instanz angefangen, mich auf den Boden zu setzen, wenn mein Mob plötzlich weg war...


----------



## IrazE (3. Dezember 2008)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Da DKs und Warris sich nun mal Platte teilen mit den Stats wirds das immer geben.....mit den Schild kann nur ein Depp gewesen, sein. Ich Würfle 100% nicht auf Items die ich nicht brachen kann...aber am Ende muss es jeder selber wissen....Hexer, Magier und Priester Würfeln auch auf 1 Items, da fragt auch keiner nach.



Manchmal find ich sowas irgendwie lustig. 'Da DKs und Warris sich nun mal Platte teilen mit den Stats wirds das immer geben'. Wenn ich nicht falschliege gibts da aber halt auchnoch die Palas. Das wären dann 3 Klassen die drauf würfeln. Im 80ger content ist es eigentlich so, dass man 70ger Zeug nicht mehr wirklich brauchen kann, und daher alle drei Klassen need auf entsprechendes Equip haben (Ja, Def-Pala, Def-Wari, und Frost-DK, brauchen das selbe^^), und daher halt im Moment der Zank groß ist.

Aber naja, man sollte sich nicht so aufregen. Schließlich haben die Stoffies es fast genauso schlimm, da es bei ihnen ja keine Statunterschiede wie bei Def oder Off Platte gibt, und daher alle Stoffieklassen im Moment so ziemlich need auf alles an Stoff haben ^^


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Öhm... nö. Frag mal nen Schurken und nen Feral- (Katzen-) Druiden nach nem Lederitem mit + Beweglichkeit, + Angriffskraft. Beide werden sagen "Meins!" Und auch bei den Castern kommst Du in deinen weiteren Beschreibungen ziemlich ins Rudern. Spätestens dann, wenn der Mage auf Manareg geskillt ist (was durchaus möglich ist!), wird er sich um deine eindeutigen Priesteritems berechtigterweise mitprügeln. Und Healcrits sind auch für Heiler nett....
> 
> MfG
> Eli


Öhm ... doch. Katze und Schurke würfeln einfach beide ihren Bedarf-Wurf. Da sollte keiner sagen, dass der andere damit keinen Schaden macht. Es geht bei der Frage hier um Differenzen zwischen den Positionen, d.h. DD, Tank und Heiler.

Und auch ein Magier hat gutes Anrecht auf das Wille-Item, auf das der Priester scharf ist. Auch da sind die Items klar zuzuordnen. Magier, Priester, teilweise mittlerweile auch Hexer. Beim Baum würde ich wieder meckern, weil der Leder trägt, aber auch da kann man ein Auge zudrücken, wobei ich persönlich als Baum bei solchen Situationen passe.

Wenn aber der Baum anfängt der Eule das Leder-Item mit Zaubertempo und Crit-Wertung wegzuwürfeln, dann würde ich dem Baum klar bescheinigen, dass er keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. ES SEI DENN, er sagt, dass er noch ein totales Crap-Item trägt und sogar dieses mies Ding eine Verbesserung für ihn darstellt. Dann aber sind wir schon bei der Diskussion und einer Einigung im TS/Chat, bei der die Eule vielleicht einverstanden ist, dass er mitwürfelt.

Aber meiner Meinung nach gehört der Schuh mit Größe 40 auch an einen Fuß mit Größe 40 und nicht an einen mit Größe 37, nur weil der ihn auch tragen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Zitat von einem der Vorrednet: "Das Item soll er sich dann auch ertanken." Es ist immer einfach für Heiler- oder Tankklassen, sich als DDler das Questen zu erleichtern ... aber dann den armen Tank- und Heiler-Schweinen die Klamotte wegwürfeln halte ich für das Letzte. Ich selbst habe übrigens Tank, Heiler UND DD ... also kann ich alle drei Seiten nachvollziehen.


----------



## Avane x.X (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube du redest von einer Person , die Du nicht leiden kannst :/

Avane


----------



## Wuzi80 (3. Dezember 2008)

NERFT DEN DK ----- DER MACHT ZU VIEL AUA 
NERFT DEN PALA ----- DER MACHT AU ZU VIEL AUA 
NERFT DEN KRIEGER ------ DER GEHT MIR MIT SEIM ANSTURM AUFN ZEIGER
NERFT DEN HEXER ----- DER IS SO GEMEIN IM PVP
NERFT DEN HUNTER ------ DER IS EINFACH IMMER DER A......
NERFT DEN SCHURKEN ----- DER NERVT GANZ BÖSE IM PVP
usw...

Fällt Euch da was auf???

EBEN!!!

Egal was geändert/neu eingeführt wird, es gibt immer was zu meckern.

Greetzi 
Wuzi


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Dezember 2008)

Was sll den bitte ein frischer 80iger DK machen so ganz ohne Def zeugs da wird er nicht mitgenommen als Tank und nach deiner Meinung aus darf er dann auch kein Tank equip würflen = kein neues Equip = kein Tank in Inzen so schließt sich der kreis erstmal länger als 20 Minuten nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh das Problem nich.

Wenn ich ne Gruppe zusammenstelle, gibts nur *einen* Tank.

*Der Tank bekommt das DEF Equip.*



Solche Assis die auf alles würfeln wird es dank der natürlichen Selektion früher oder später nicht mehr geben.
Oder was glaub ihr wie oft man sowas machen kann ohne serverweit bekannt zu werden.

Hab sowas noch nie erlebt.
Würde solche Leute sofort aus der Gruppe schmeissen und auf meine Ignore Liste setzen.


Nochn Grund für Euch SELBER ne Gruppe aufzumachen, dann lassen sich solche Probleme sehr schnell lösen.
Kick > Thema erledigt

gruß



PS: 
Kann dem TE nur raten zur Horde zu wechseln.
Da passiert dir sowas nicht, zumindest is mir das in meiner langen Spielzeit erst 1 mal passiert.
Bei der Horde sind die Spieler ein bisschen reifer glaub ich :-)

hehehe


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Dezember 2008)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Wer Bedarf hat, hat halt Bedarf.
> 
> Wo ist denn das Problem?
> 
> ...



Das macht dann ein Tank drei Mal mit, daß ein Off-Krieger, ein DK-DD und ein Holy-Pala ihm die Tank-Sachen wegwürfeln - und das war's dann mit der "Rnd-Karriere"; dann wird nur noch mit Gilde/FL in Inis gegangen, zumal es sich in vertrauter Gruppe (ohne "Gogogo"-Geschrei etc.) angenehmer spielen lässt. 

Und schon ist das Geschreie groß: "Räbäh! Ich finde keinen Tank! Blizz, macht mal was am Tankmangel!"

Edit:



> Was sll den bitte ein frischer 80iger DK machen so ganz ohne Def zeugs da wird er nicht mitgenommen als Tank und nach deiner Meinung aus darf er dann auch kein Tank equip würflen = kein neues Equip = kein Tank in Inzen so schließt sich der kreis erstmal länger als 20 Minuten nachdenken wink.gif



Offensichtlich haben die frischgebackenen 80er DK keine Freunde oder Gilden. Merkwürdig, daß die frischen 80er Def-Krieger die haben. Wie glaubst Du wohl sind in BC die als Off-Krieger gelevelten Frisch-70er an Tank-Equip herangekommen? In denen sie als DD den Defs alles wegwürfelten?


----------



## Altair08 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß garnicht worüber ihr euch aufregt, die loot verteilung ist meistens klar und wenn sie es nicht ist wirds geklärt, ihr könnt keine einhaltliche meinung finden da es IMMER unterschiedlich ist.

Jede gruppe regelt es anders, 
z.b wenn ich Als Todesritter in einer instanz als DD bin frage ich den Tank ob er was dagegen hat wenn ich auch auf Tank items mitwürfel, wenn er nein sagt akzeptiere ich es, aber meistens ist es der fall das er nichts dagegen hat da man höflich gefragt hat.
Im gegenzug habe ich auch nichts dagegen wenn er auf DD equip würfelt, so einfach.

Wenn ich Tank bin ist es umgekehrt, da frage ich dann eben ob die DD´s, sofern forhanden (damit ist platte gemeint), etwas dagegen hätten wenn ich mit auf Dmg sachen würfel, und meistens ist es kein problem.

Sowieso finde ich eure Regelungen bescheuert, denn nur weil ich als Tank mitgehe habe ich doch nicht weniger anrecht auf Platte egal ob DD oder Tank. Wie stellt ihr euch das denn vor?

Wenn ich als Krieger, deff geskillt, als tank mitgehe sollte ich dann nur auf tankitems würfeln? 
Und wenn ich dnan ein paar DD sachen haben will extra umskillen damit ich für diese würfeln darf?

Nur weil ich Tank bin heißt es nicht das ich es ewig sein möchte, vielleicht habe ich auch lust dd zu spielen ohne umskillen zu müssen? Denn ich glaube nicht das man einen DD kriegr der eigentlich Deff geskillt ist mitnimmt, aber naja was soll man machen ich mache es wie bisher und spreche es ab, nach höflichen fragen haben die meisten eh nichts dagegen.

Aber um nochmal auf die "Grunddiskussion" zurück zu kommen, im endeffekt ist es egal was ihr hier alle schreibt es wird sich trotzdem keiner dran halten da es wie gesagt, jeder mit seiner gruppe selbst regelt.

Mfg Altair08 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (3. Dezember 2008)

@TE

was hat das mit dem DK zu tun?
EIn Hunter oder Retri hat z.B. auch oft auf alles mögliche Need (Schilder, 1h/2h Waffen, Tank/DD Eq <--- Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte)

Daher nix neues, nur dass eben eine neue "greeder"-klasse dazugekommen ist.


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

DKS an die macht dks an die macht dks an die macht BALD WERDEN WIR mit der horde oder allys arthas töten und dan töten wir alle allys und horder muhhhhaaaa


----------



## Preform (3. Dezember 2008)

wow_süchitger schrieb:


> DKS an die macht dks an die macht dks an die macht BALD WERDEN WIR mit der horde oder allys arthas töten und dan töten wir alle allys und horder muhhhhaaaa



In ner knappen Stunde kommt das Sandmännchen im TV. Hast du dir schon die Zähne geputzt?


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> In ner knappen Stunde kommt das Sandmännchen im TV. Hast du dir schon die Zähne geputzt?


Nein papa muss noch bergbau hoch skillen dann geh ich ins bett papa


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was sll den bitte ein frischer 80iger DK machen so ganz ohne Def zeugs da wird er nicht mitgenommen als Tank und nach deiner Meinung aus darf er dann auch kein Tank equip würflen = kein neues Equip = kein Tank in Inzen so schließt sich der kreis erstmal länger als 20 Minuten nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In welcher Ini willste tanken? Oder gleich im Raid? Natürlich Raid! So als frischgebackener Tank hast du es ja drauf! Da brauchste keine kleineren Inis abzugrasen für Equip deshalb rate ich dir:
Ich würde es unter KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN mit tanken probieren! Erstmal schön als DD mitgehen, dem Depp der tankt schön alles wegwürfeln um dann später ne ganz tolle Tankausrüstung zu haben!

Ach ja... ihn vielleicht noch als Noob beschimpfen wenn er dann bei DD-Equip Bedarf macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das geht nicht nur bei Kriegertanks! Das geht auch bei DK-Tanks, Palas usw! 


Ps: Vielleicht solltest du mal länger wie 20 min drüber nachdenken warum er wohl dort in der Ini tankt und ihr nicht gemeinsam blöd aus der Gruppensuchenwäsche schaut weil er als Furore, Vergelter, Blut und du keinen Tank finden! Oooder ihr findet nen Tank der gutes Equip hat aber keine Ahnung! Wie auch? Er hat ja dem letzten guten Tank der Random ging alles weggewürfelt........

meditier mal drüber.....


----------



## Dodelik (3. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was sll den bitte ein frischer 80iger DK machen so ganz ohne Def zeugs da wird er nicht mitgenommen als Tank und nach deiner Meinung aus darf er dann auch kein Tank equip würflen = kein neues Equip = kein Tank in Inzen so schließt sich der kreis erstmal länger als 20 Minuten nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da du nen DK hast ist das ja nicht dein erster Charakter, was das ganze noch schlimmer macht.

Deiner komischen logik nach sollte es so sein, das jeder der die möglichkeit hat zu tanken auch auf def equip würfelt.

Also im schlimmsten fall bekommt der tank nie nen item ab, nur weil son egoist wie du meint: Ok, ich brauchs zwar nich aber ich könnte es ja mal brauchen deshalb NEEDE ich mal.

Du willst in Instanzen, möchtest auch mal fortschritte machen, aber demjenigen der die gruppe am leben hällt und von dem ziemlich viel abhängt würfelst du die items weg?

Ich hasse solche leute die nicht bereit sind zeit zu investieren und alles möglichst innerhalt von einem TAG haben wollen.


Ich hab meine TANKS nach und nach ausgerüstet.
Also als DD mitgegangen und wenn der TANK das equip nich gebraucht hat hab ich es abgestaubt.

Das is wohl der normale weg nen tank auszurüsten.

---

Oder halt so ne assi taktik von BlizzLord.
Schön auf alles bedarf würfeln.

Hauptsache ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, meins, meins, meins, meins,


----------



## birdra (3. Dezember 2008)

> Kann dem TE nur raten zur Horde zu wechseln.


ich bin ally, uns mir is sowas noch nie passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ngu-Kane (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> der dk der das mit mir inner ini macht fliegt sofort ^^



ich spiele selbst einen DK und habe den Todesgriff auch geskillt, vorgestern war ich mit einer random Gruppe im "alten Königreich", wobei der Krieger unerfahren im tanken war, und wir als Heiler "nur" eine Lasereule dabei hatten. Dem Tank sind öfters einige Mobs entwischt die dann auf den Heiler eingeprügelt haben, dabei ergab sich dann folgende Taktik: Ich bin nah am Tank geblieben und wenn ihm ein Mob entwischt ist, dann hab ich mir den mit Todesgriff geangelt und gehalten bis er sich die Aggro wieder zurückgeholt hat. 
Tank und Heiler waren beide begeistert, deswegen sage ich hier mal das ihr eine neue Klasse nicht rundweg ablehnen solltet nur weil die Fähigkeiten noch ungewohnt sind. Der DK ist nunmal im Spiel, also solltet ihr euch lieber Gedanken machen wie man ihn sinnvoll in den Raid integriert, anstatt nur auf ihm herumzuhacken. Davon mal abgesehen würde ich mir den Todesgriff normalerweise in Instanzen auch verkneifen, eben um dem Tank nicht die Mobs abzunehmen.


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was sll den bitte ein frischer 80iger DK machen so ganz ohne Def zeugs da wird er nicht mitgenommen als Tank und nach deiner Meinung aus darf er dann auch kein Tank equip würflen = kein neues Equip = kein Tank in Inzen so schließt sich der kreis erstmal länger als 20 Minuten nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20 Minuten ändern nichts an der Tatsache, dass momentan alle 80er "frische" 80er sind ... richtig? Also muss es jeder Tank irgendwie geschafft haben, an sein Deff-Equip zu kommen. Manche mögen mit T6 noch imba sein, andere Tanks haben aber auch mit T4 und T5 Probleme, auf die neuen Verteidigungswerte zu kommen (bis auf Bären, jaja, aber die fallen ja zum Glück aus dem Platten-Thema raus).

Wenn Du Dir mal mehr als 20 Minuten Zeit nimmst und Dir die Questbelohnungen anschaust, siehst Du, dass es genug Deff-Zeug als Questbelohnungen gibt, das Dich etwa auf den gleichen Stand bringt, den die meisten "frischen 80er"-Tanks haben. Was vermutlich(!)  eher das Problem der DKs ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die lieber fättez Dämätsch-Equip genommen haben beim Questen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, die nächsten 20 Minuten für Deine Antwort sind angebrochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiegehtwas (3. Dezember 2008)

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf ?? 

Blizzard hat den Schmied mit Rezepten für platte Rüstungen ausgestattet, die zum Tanken völlig ausreichen... und  die Waffen werden gleich dazugeliefert.  Und die preise sind ein witz... pro item farmt man ca. 15 Min oder kauft es für 100 G aus dem AH.

Dafür farm ich keine Ini.. mal davon abgesehen... ich tanke in Frostaura... mit irgendwo 18k life und 19k rüssi
als DK. Bin aber Unholy geskillt.

ps: 4 70er, 2 71er, je 1 72er und 75er.  Davon 3 Tanks 2 in  Platte Klassen


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf ??
> 
> Dafür farm ich keine Ini.. mal davon abgesehen... ich tanke in Frostaura... mit irgendwo 18k life und 19k rüssi
> als DK. Bin aber Unholy geskillt.




Genau das ist der Knackpunkt! Ein DK braucht nur das Equip auszustauschen und ist entweder voll Tank oder voll DD?

Hmmm... irgendwelche voll Tank/DD Klassen anwesend? Oder volle DD/Heilklassen?

Nein?

Eventuell doch overpowert?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!



Ich hasse es als Dk Spieler andere um ihre Falschaussagen zu berichtigen aber du lässt mir keine andere Wahl. http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000

ja is lang der Link, trotzdem. Schau ihn dir mal an. Geh mal auf den Frosttree. Da gibt es den Skill "Nerven aus kaltem Stahl" lies dir dem Effekt mal durch und geh dann in den Bluttree. Such dir den Skill "ZWEIHANDWAFFEN-SPEZIALISIERUNG" mal raus. Als DK nutzt man Standartmäßig Zweihand-Waffen. Der Need würf von den 3 DKs war also berechtigt. Und da sie alle warscheinlich Blut geskillt waren und nicht Frost werden sie auch den meisten Dmg mit 2 Einhändern machen. 

Es tut mir sehr leid dir das zu sagen, but, you fail! 

Und dazu mal an alle anderen.

! Kann es sein das jeder von euch nur deshalb so pissed off auf DKs ist weil die euch nen item weggewürfelt haben? Nun, wenn der DK nen Tank war, war der need würf auf das Tankitem berechtigt. Wenn der DK nen DD war, so hat er wie jeder andere Platten DD wie nen Vergelter Pala oder nen Off/Waffen Krieger ein Recht auf einen Need würf bei 2 Hand Waffen und Platten DD teilen. Wenn ihr es nicht akzeptieren könnt das es nun eine weitere Platten-Klasse gibt dann tut uns, allen Dks, doch bitte den gefallen und löscht eure Plattentragenden Klassen! Spielt nen Stoffi oder so hoch! Bitte! Oder ihr lernt es endlich: Auch ein DK hat ein Lootrecht! Wenn er als DD auf nen tankitem würfelt, ok, das versteh ich ja noch das man sich als Tank da ärgert. Wenn der DK aber als DD auf ein DDteil würfelt und er würfelt es einem vergelter weg, wobei es garkein wegwürfeln ist, sondern eine gerechte lootverteilung, dann hat der Pala halt Pech gehabt! So ist das nun mal. Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben. Und wenn er das Item total dringend brauch, geht er halt nochmal in die Ini. Aber über eine !normale! Klasse so herzuziehen ist nicht mehr ok. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, löscht eure Accounts oder so! !

Fertig. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Dodelik (3. Dezember 2008)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf ??
> 
> Blizzard hat den Schmied mit Rezepten für platte Rüstungen ausgestattet, die zum Tanken völlig ausreichen... und  die Waffen werden gleich dazugeliefert.  Und die preise sind ein witz... pro item farmt man ca. 15 Min oder kauft es für 100 G aus dem AH.
> 
> ...



Also isses für dich ok wenn jemand auf equip würfelt das er nicht brauch?
Du gehts in Instanzen um nen Item zu bekommen.
Sagen wir mal nen DEF HELM.

Du bist der Tank der Gruppe und ein DD würfelt dir den Helm weg.
Bist schon 10 mal wegen dem helm in der instanz gewesen.
Und nen grün equipter, der grad volljährig geworden ist und diese instanz zum ersten mal besucht würfelt dir dann den helm weg ohne das er ihn wirklich gebrauchen kann.

Das ist dann für dich ok?

Willste mich verkackeiern?

Versteh auch nich was son assoziales verhalten mit Schmieden zu tun hat.
Sollen wir jetzt wegen den ninjas die auf alles würfeln schmiede werden?  häääää??


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Es tut mir sehr leid dir das zu sagen, but, you fail!
> 
> Und dazu mal an alle anderen.
> 
> ! Kann es sein das jeder von euch nur deshalb so pissed off auf DKs ist weil die euch nen item weggewürfelt haben? Nun, wenn der DK nen Tank war, war der need würf auf das Tankitem berechtigt. Wenn der DK nen DD war, so hat er wie jeder andere Platten DD wie nen Vergelter Pala oder nen Off/Waffen Krieger ein Recht auf einen Need würf bei 2 Hand Waffen und Platten DD teilen. Wenn ihr es nicht akzeptieren könnt das es nun eine weitere Platten-Klasse gibt dann tut uns, allen Dks, doch bitte den gefallen und löscht eure Plattentragenden Klassen! Spielt nen Stoffi oder so hoch! Bitte! Oder ihr lernt es endlich: Auch ein DK hat ein Lootrecht! Wenn er als DD auf nen tankitem würfelt, ok, das versteh ich ja noch das man sich als Tank da ärgert. Wenn der DK aber als DD auf ein DDteil würfelt und er würfelt es einem vergelter weg, wobei es garkein wegwürfeln ist, sondern eine gerechte lootverteilung, dann hat der Pala halt Pech gehabt! So ist das nun mal. Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben. Und wenn er das Item total dringend brauch, geht er halt nochmal in die Ini. Aber über eine !normale! Klasse so herzuziehen ist nicht mehr ok. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, löscht eure Accounts oder so! !



Ich les mir nicht stundenlang die Talentbäume einer anderen Klasse durch wenn ich grad eine andere Klasse level! Ich hab mich da gefragt ob es Sinn macht Zweihandwaffen und auch ab wann ein DK überhaupt sein Equip eintauschen muß! Aber wie ich sehe sind solche fragen seeeeehr gefährlich! Am besten macht ein DK gleich need auf alles! Immerhin sind die ganzen Plattennoobs aus Azeroth ja herrvorragend ausgerüstet mit ihrem blauen Zeug aus der alten Welt und dem grünen Zeug aus der neuen! 

Trotzdem find ich es gut, dass du auch der Meinúng bist Tank (welche Klasse auch immer Tankitem vorrang), DD (wer auch immer DD-Item vorrang) darum gehts!

Leider sehen das viele anders! DK kann tanken oder schaden machen oder besser beides! Deshalb Need -> all

und ich frage nochmal: Welche Klasse AUSSER dem DK kann Tanken/DD oder DD/Heilen einfach so aus dem Handgelenk?


----------



## Monyesak (3. Dezember 2008)

der thread is schon 27 seiten lang oO ?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich les mir nicht stundenlang die Talentbäume einer anderen Klasse durch wenn ich grad eine andere Klasse level! Ich hab mich da gefragt ob es Sinn macht Zweihandwaffen und auch ab wann ein DK überhaupt sein Equip eintauschen muß! Aber wie ich sehe sind solche fragen seeeeehr gefährlich! Am besten macht ein DK gleich need auf alles! Immerhin sind die ganzen Plattennoobs aus Azeroth ja herrvorragend ausgerüstet mit ihrem blauen Zeug aus der alten Welt und dem grünen Zeug aus der neuen!
> 
> Trotzdem find ich es gut, dass du auch der Meinúng bist Tank (welche Klasse auch immer Tankitem vorrang), DD (wer auch immer DD-Item vorrang) darum gehts!
> 
> ...



Heilen? Was rauchst du den? So erstens mal: Ein DK kann sich aussuchen ob der mit zweihand oder 2 Einhandwaffen kämpft. Wenn er Zweihandwaffen nimmt, nimmt er die, wenn nicht dann nicht. Als Krieger ist das doch auch egal, warum machen Krieger dann nicht auch auf alles Bedarf? Die können ja schließlich ALLE Waffen, außer Zauberstäben, nehmen! Die machen mit allem Dmg! Auch mit ner Angel auf die Wille enchanted ist. 

So. 2. Wie kommst du darauf das nen DK heilen kann? HEILEN?!? Und warum denkst du nicht mal ein bisschen nach? Hallo? Paladin? huhu! Der is auch nen Hybrid, der kann locker tanken, Dmg machen (ja auch das kann er) und Heilen. 

So, ein DK kann nicht heilen. die einzigen möglichkeiten als Dk sich selbst und die gruppe, und zwar schlechter als es ein Shadow macht, liegt im Blutbaum. Wenn man Blut geskillt ist, ist heilen in geringen Maßen möglich. Sonst nicht.


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> der thread is schon 27 seiten lang oO ?




ja weil alle neidisch auf dk sind


----------



## Monyesak (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Heilen? Was rauchst du den? So erstens mal: Ein DK kann sich aussuchen ob der mit zweihand oder 2 Einhandwaffen kämpft. Wenn er Zweihandwaffen nimmt, nimmt er die, wenn nicht dann nicht. Als Krieger ist das doch auch egal, warum machen Krieger dann nicht auch auf alles Bedarf? Die können ja schließlich ALLE Waffen, außer Zauberstäben, nehmen! Die machen mit allem Dmg! Auch mit ner Angel auf die Wille enchanted ist.
> 
> So. 2. Wie kommst du darauf das nen DK heilen kann? HEILEN?!? Und warum denkst du nicht mal ein bisschen nach? Hallo? Paladin? huhu! Der is auch nen Hybrid, der kann locker tanken, Dmg machen (ja auch das kann er) und Heilen.
> 
> So, ein DK kann nicht heilen. die einzigen möglichkeiten als Dk sich selbst und die gruppe, und zwar schlechter als es ein Shadow macht, liegt im Blutbaum. Wenn man Blut geskillt ist, ist heilen in geringen Maßen möglich. Sonst nicht.



jo, so 2% oder was is das? vom versachten schaden, mal angenommen dk macht 1000dmg mit nem schlag, dann sind das hmm ja öööööh so 20 die er sich und die gruppe heilt !!! woooohoooooo

btw ich stimm dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Heilen? Was rauchst du den? So erstens mal: Ein DK kann sich aussuchen ob der mit zweihand oder 2 Einhandwaffen kämpft. Wenn er Zweihandwaffen nimmt, nimmt er die, wenn nicht dann nicht. Als Krieger ist das doch auch egal, warum machen Krieger dann nicht auch auf alles Bedarf? Die können ja schließlich ALLE Waffen, außer Zauberstäben, nehmen! Die machen mit allem Dmg! Auch mit ner Angel auf die Wille enchanted ist.
> 
> So. 2. Wie kommst du darauf das nen DK heilen kann? HEILEN?!? Und warum denkst du nicht mal ein bisschen nach? Hallo? Paladin? huhu! Der is auch nen Hybrid, der kann locker tanken, Dmg machen (ja auch das kann er) und Heilen.
> 
> So, ein DK kann nicht heilen. die einzigen möglichkeiten als Dk sich selbst und die gruppe, und zwar schlechter als es ein Shadow macht, liegt im Blutbaum. Wenn man Blut geskillt ist, ist heilen in geringen Maßen möglich. Sonst nicht.



2. haste wohl verballert!

ich hab gesagt der DK kann anscheinend Tanken ODER Schaden machen ohne das er umskillen muß! Soweit ich das hier aus mehreren Beiträgen rauslese!

und jetzt nochmal:

Welche Klasse kann sonst noch locker: Tank oder Schaden machen ohne die Skillung zu ändern? Oder gibt es eine Klasse die locker Schaden machen oder Heilen kann ohne etwas im Skillbaum zu ändern??

Willst du mich nicht verstehen oder versuchst du einfach nur der Frage auszuweichen?


----------



## Monyesak (3. Dezember 2008)

n dudu oder nich?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

jo nen Dudu, nen Paladin, und lass mal dein Heilen weg! Schlag dir diesen traum mal ausm Kopf, nen Dk kann nicht heilen! Du redest hier von Hybrid Klassen, da gibt es den Paladin und den Dudu, nen Ele Schami kann man auch noch dazu nehmen, wenn man das tanken mal außer Acht lässt. Du willst es scheinbar nicht ganz verstehen.

@ Monyesak: Danke für die unterstützung ;-)


----------



## Dodelik (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich les mir nicht stundenlang die Talentbäume einer anderen Klasse durch wenn ich grad eine andere Klasse level! Ich hab mich da gefragt ob es Sinn macht Zweihandwaffen und auch ab wann ein DK überhaupt sein Equip eintauschen muß! Aber wie ich sehe sind solche fragen seeeeehr gefährlich! Am besten macht ein DK gleich need auf alles! Immerhin sind die ganzen Plattennoobs aus Azeroth ja herrvorragend ausgerüstet mit ihrem blauen Zeug aus der alten Welt und dem grünen Zeug aus der neuen!
> 
> Trotzdem find ich es gut, dass du auch der Meinúng bist Tank (welche Klasse auch immer Tankitem vorrang), DD (wer auch immer DD-Item vorrang) darum gehts!
> 
> ...



Es ging hier ums verhalten mancher Spieler.
Ka was das damit zu tun hat.

Soll das heißen nur weil er theoretisch tanken kann darf er auf alles würfeln?

So nach dem Motto:
Warum würfelst du?

Weil ichs kann!


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt! Ein DK braucht nur das Equip auszustauschen und ist entweder voll Tank oder voll DD?
> 
> Hmmm... irgendwelche voll Tank/DD Klassen anwesend? Oder volle DD/Heilklassen?
> 
> ...


Erinner Dich mal an den, Feral-Druiden. Der kann das schon deutlich länger als der Todesritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Erinner Dich mal an den, Feral-Druiden. Der kann das schon deutlich länger als der Todesritter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben, der versteht es einfahc nicht, oder er will es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Krethon (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann den TE nur zu gut verstehen auch wenn ich denke, dass es nicht am DK, auch wenn dieser sehr zu solch einer Verhaltensweise verleiten mag, selber liegt sondern an der Person, die den Char spielt.
Ich(spielen nen Tank) selber jedenfalls nehme keine DKs mehr in Instanzen mit, es sei denn ich kenne den jenigen. Sicher, manche werden jetzt sagen, dass es doch nur ein Spiel sei und ich mich nicht aufregen brauche. Aber, es geht mir eher um das Verhalten der Leute, da ist es mir egal obs nur ein Spiel ist oder nicht.
Man geht NIE alleine in eine Instanz sondern immer mit VIER weiteren Menschen rein und man spielt eine bestimmte Rolle in dieser Gruppe, sei es Tank, DD oder Heiler. Man sollte nun auch seiner Rolle entsprechen auf die Items Bedarf würfel, es sei denn, es brauch keiner mehr das Item oder man fragt, ob man mitwürfeln kann. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass zB. ein Magier meint dem Heiler ein Item mit Manareg, also kein Wille sondern Mp5, weg zu würfeln und auf die Frage hin, wieso er nem Heiler sein Item weg würfelt, antwortet "Wieso soll das ein Heileritems sein?, gibt es bei mir nur noch Kick und Igno. Wer mit den Fingern schneller ist als mit seinem Hirn muss damit halt rechnen.
Und zu der Argumentation, dass die DKs ja auch ihr Def-Equip brauchen und es ja so schwer haben. Mein Krieger hat sein Def-Equip auch nicht per Post erhalten. Wenn er Def-Equip brauch, soll er in der jeweiligen Ini auch tanken. Ist sein Equip zu schlecht zum tanken, soll es sich eine andere Ini aussuchen, wo er tanken kann oder halt die Def-Items bekommen, die der Tank nicht braucht.
Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die DDs. Man sollte auch als DD wissen wann man Bedarf macht und wann vielleicht für nen anderen DD eher passt. Wenn nen Schami oder Jäger(jaja, die kennen wir ja alle^^) nem Schurken oder nem Feral die Leder-Items wegwürfelt, bzw nen Schurke meint, nem Jäger seinen bogen wegzuwürfeln.
Müssen die Leute so oft ihr ...-Verhalten an den Tag legen, wenn sie keinen aus der Gruppe kennen. Sry, aber für solche Leute hab ich einfach kein Verständniss, auch wenn es sich um ein Spiel handelt.
Und sowas führt dazu, wie manche hier schon erwähnt haben, dass die Leute nur noch Gildenintern in Instanzen gehen es am Tank- bzw. Heilermangel bei den Random Gruppen scheitert.


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben, der versteht es einfahc nicht, oder er will es nicht verstehen.



Jau, sorry, war zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einfach Leute, die verstehen nicht, dass der Todesritter einfach nur deswegen so einen Rummel verursacht, weil er jetzt gerade ganz neu ist und man viel zu häufig auf ihn aufmerksam wird ... eben WEIL er so neu ist. Und deswegen beäugt man ihn momentan auch so kritisch und vergißt die Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen. ... in zwei Monaten kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> jo nen Dudu, nen Paladin, und lass mal dein Heilen weg! Schlag dir diesen traum mal ausm Kopf, nen Dk kann nicht heilen! Du redest hier von Hybrid Klassen, da gibt es den Paladin und den Dudu, nen Ele Schami kann man auch noch dazu nehmen, wenn man das tanken mal außer Acht lässt. Du willst es scheinbar nicht ganz verstehen.
> 
> @ Monyesak: Danke für die unterstützung ;-)



du willst es nicht kapieren oder? 

Achso! Oh interessant! Welcher Skillbaum wäre das dann beim Paladin oder beim Dudu das er vollwertig Tank und DD ist? Und zwar *vollwertig*!!  Eleschami heiler? Klar! Beim Eventboss! Aber in richtigen Instanzen kann man das knicken! Da kannste genauso gut sagen das ein Schurke ja auch mit Verbänden heilen kann oder ein Lv 80 Priester den Flammenschlund tanken!

Und das mit dem Heiler willste wohl nicht kapieren! Ich sagte nicht das der DK heilen kann, sondern habe gefragt welche Klasse sonst noch zwei Dinge auf einmal kann!

Aber schon gut! Versteh schon! Du willst mich lieber mit flachen Argumenten Mundtot machen bevor euer "Baby" noch genervt wird!

Man darf dich ja nicht fragen das ist ja ein Angriff gegen deine "Klasse"! Hast wohl angst genervt zu werden hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na egal! Viel Spaß! Sollte der DK wirklichh overpowert sein hat der Boom erst begonnen! So haben wenigstens mal die Ruhe, die ihre Hunter wirklich spielen können!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unter der DK hat seinen Ruf schon weg, zumindestens auf den meisten Realms! Die die in Ordnung sind kennen genügend Leute und der Rest hat halt nen neuen Char um die Ignolisten zu füllen!


Naja mir solls jetzt einfach mal egal sein!............


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Krethon schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann sehe, dass zB. ein Magier meint dem Heiler ein Item mit Manareg, also kein Wille sondern Mp5, weg zu würfeln und auf die Frage hin, wieso er nem Heiler sein Item weg würfelt, antwortet "Wieso soll das ein Heileritems sein?, gibt es bei mir nur noch Kick und Igno. Wer mit den Fingern schneller ist als mit seinem Hirn muss damit halt rechnen.



Wobei Du mir erklären musst, warum ein Heiler auf so ein Item mehr Bedarf hat, als ein Magier. Priester profitieren von Wille deutlich mehr als z.B. ein Feuermagier. Der Priester profitiert sogar in mehrerer Hinsicht von Wille, daher wäre das Item, auf dem nur MP/5 ist, viel eher für den Magier gedacht.

Da wäre es vielleicht auch für Dich angebracht, erstmal das Hirn einzuschalten, bevor Deine Finger gleich einen Kick-Ignore raushauen ... manchmal hilft es, sich mit den anderen Spielern eines MMO zu unterhalten.


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich Spinne ich wurde gerade an gewispert "du scheiss dk du machst wow Kaputt" WTF als falls der jemand das liest du hast ja woll eine an der klatsche.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> du willst es nicht kapieren oder?
> 
> Achso! Oh interessant! Welcher Skillbaum wäre das dann beim Paladin oder beim Dudu das er vollwertig Tank und DD ist? Und zwar *vollwertig*!!  Eleschami heiler? Klar! Beim Eventboss! Aber in richtigen Instanzen kann man das knicken! Da kannste genauso gut sagen das ein Schurke ja auch mit Verbänden heilen kann oder ein Lv 80 Priester den Flammenschlund tanken!
> 
> ...



So ich gebs auf mit dir. Ich sag mal erstens: Feral Druide.
Und Zweitens: Auch ein DK ist kein VOLLWERTIGER Tank UND DD mit einer Skillung. Schau dir einfahc mal den DK Skilltree an, lies dir die Skills durch und dann darfst du es dir wieder erlauben bei einer Diskussion über den DK mit zureden.


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja mir solls jetzt einfach mal egal sein!............


Ignorier mal unser Argument nicht, was den Feral-Druiden angeht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ignorier mal unser Argument nicht, was den Feral-Druiden angeht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass ihn, es macht keinen Sinn. Der ist und bleibt ein Sturkopf. Er hat seine Meinung und ist so verbissen darin, das er von ihr nicht mehr ablassen will und die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließt... oh welch traurig Schicksal hat diese arme Kreatur gewählet und welch Qualen durch die Masse sie nun ertragen muss, doch eins stehet fest, mein neuer Freund, irgendwann muss dieses Geschöpf des Hasses seine Augen öffnen und die Wahrheit in sein Herz lassen.


----------



## Krethon (3. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Wobei Du mir erklären musst, warum ein Heiler auf so ein Item mehr Bedarf hat, als ein Magier. Priester profitieren von Wille deutlich mehr als z.B. ein Feuermagier. Der Priester profitiert sogar in mehrerer Hinsicht von Wille, daher wäre das Item, auf dem nur MP/5 ist, viel eher für den Magier gedacht.


Hier mal das Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wovon ich gesprochen habe. Ich bin da schon eher der Meinung, dass dies ein Heileritem ist keiner für nen DD, es sei den, der Heiler brauch es nicht.



Eddishar schrieb:


> Da wäre es vielleicht auch für Dich angebracht, erstmal das Hirn einzuschalten, bevor Deine Finger gleich einen Kick-Ignore raushauen ... manchmal hilft es, sich mit den anderen Spielern eines MMO zu unterhalten.


Glaub mir, wenn jemand bei mir auf Igno landen, dann hat er das auch verdient und ich hab auch versucht mit ihm zu reden.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Krethon schrieb:


> Hier mal das Item
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, das Item wäre eigentlich für beide Arten interessant. Eine Caster DD Klasse für die Krit nicht sooo wichtig ist könnte auch need auf das Ding machen.


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Krethon schrieb:


> Glaub mir, wenn jemand bei mir auf Igno landen, dann hat er das auch verdient und ich hab auch versucht mit ihm zu reden.


Dann bin ich zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Item angeht, das scheinen dann unterschiedliche Ansichten zu sein. Ich würde es mindestens beiden Klassen zugestehen. Aber da kann man sich wohl nur schlecht von einer anderen Meinung überzeugen, deswegen lassen wir das an dieser Stelle besser ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (3. Dezember 2008)

Das kenn ich leider zu gut...auch wenn ich keinen Tank spiele sehe ich es oft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, (der Threadtitel bezieht sich nicht auf DK alleine, ist einfach das aktuelle Beispiel)
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...


die DK sind erst frisch vom lichking weg alte gewohnheiten lassen sich nicht so einfach abschütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

rofl


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So ich gebs auf mit dir. Ich sag mal erstens: Feral Druide.
> Und Zweitens: Auch ein DK ist kein VOLLWERTIGER Tank UND DD mit einer Skillung. Schau dir einfahc mal den DK Skilltree an, lies dir die Skills durch und dann darfst du es dir wieder erlauben bei einer Diskussion über den DK mit zureden.



Ok wir haben den Feraldruiden der Tanken und Schaden machen kann! Was ist mit den anderen Klassen die du so toll in den Raum geworfen hast? Dazu kommt das der DK auch noch unheimlich Schaden als Tank macht! 

Ich kenne mich mit einem Druide nicht aus du machst auch nicht den Eindruck! Ergo ist es sinnlos das wir uns darüber unterhalten. Es wird sich noch zeigen ob der DK overpowert ist und dann gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Blizzard nervt ihn oder er wird die neue "Gank"-Klasse schlechthin! Das ist er momentan auf dem BG im Lv 50 & 60 bereich ohnehin! Und dann auch noch arrogant anderen Klassen gegenüber werden oder sogar der eigenen (DK-DD zieht dem DK-Tank den Mob weg). 

Die ganzen DarthVader, DarthMauls, Horror, Deathknight und wie sie alle heißen werden halt magisch angezogen von:

- der bösen bösen Austrahlung und jetzt auch neu für die Allianz!
- dem Schaden den er macht
- dem bequemen Einstiegslevel 
- der nachgeschmissenen Ausrüstung & Mount
- seinen sonstigen zahlreich vorhandenen Fähigkeiten
usw

*Es ist schade für die Spieler die ihn einfach als neue Klasse spielen wollen von denen es zwar genug gibt, leider aber weniger wie diejenigen die nur wegen den o.g. Gründen einen haben! Und seinen Ruf in den Dreck ziehen! *
Eifersüchtig & Neidisch! Hört euch mal selbst reden! Worauf? Ich hab einen bisher bis Lv 56 gespielt um ihn mir einfach als neue Klasse anzuschauen! Worauf sollt ich da bitte eifersüchtig sein? Das ich mir einen weiter leveln könnte aber nicht mache? 

Ich werd mich mit anderen Spielern unterhalten die sich nicht als Todesritter "fühlen" sondern auch nen anderen Char haben und neutral vergleichen! Bisher höre ich immer nur "Imba" aber da warte ich mal ab wie es mit 80 aussieht!

Die Vorurteile bleiben bestehen bis sie wiederlegt oder behoben sind!


----------



## Su-Si (3. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Man kann miteinander reden. Es ist ja nicht so das der Tank wirklich alles noch braucht usw. aber in Hero Inis ist es besonders auffällig wie sich DK die leichtere Rolle des DD spielen und nicht die ganze Verantwortung für einen Wipe nebst Tank/Healer einnehmen müssen. Das sie dann noch auf Firstneed beharren ist schon eine ziemliche dreiste Sache.





Protek schrieb:


> Der Tank und damit könnte man DK miteinschliessen nebst Krieger/Pala/Druide stellt sich der Gruppe zur Verfügung um den Schaden einzustecken und den Erfolg der Gruppe zu gewährleisten. Über die Schwierigkeit und Aufgabe der einzelnen Klassen will ich mich hier nicht auslassen.



Ich glaube, dass viele der Entrüsteten und DK-Gegner das genauso sehen, ich allerdings nicht. Der Tank ist nicht wertvoller als ein DD, er hat seine Aufgabe und mehr nicht. "Schaden einstecken und den Erfolg der Gruppe gewährleisten"...ein Anderer hat noch gesagt, dass "es ohne den Tank zu einem wipe kommen würde" (so oder so ähnlich). Richtig und ohne DD rocken Tank und Heiler alleine die Ini?
Es gibt keine wertvollere Klasse, was die Gruppenaufgabe angeht, nur was die Seltenheit des Vorkommens angeht (Heiler und Tank seltener als DD), aber die wird ja wohl nicht entscheiden sollen, wer die besseren Rechte hat? Wäre zumindest ein ziemlich arroganter Standpunkt. In der GRuppe zumindest ist jeder gleich wichtig.



Protek schrieb:


> Also, ein Tank der in eine Hero Instanz geht, was will der da drin wohl, abgesehen von Heldentum Marken? Ja richtig, er will sich weiter equipen. Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, das sich dieser Tank noch nicht voll ausgerüstet hat.


Das wird er mit jedem GRuppenmitglied gemeinsam haben, inklusive DKs...



Protek schrieb:


> Der DD gleich welcher Art kann also nicht kommen und Bedarf auf ein Item machen, das schon von der Logik her ihm nicht zusteht.


Verstehe diese Anbindung mit "also" nicht, sehe keinen logischen Zusammenhang bzw Folgerung aus zuvor Gesagtem. 
Die Logik ist hier Interpretationsfrage bzw. Einstellungssache. Wieso sollte es unlogisch sein, dass eine Klasse, die Platte tragen kann und tanken kann auf ein Tank-Item würfelt?

Also es ist eigentlich einfach. Es gibt Need und es gibt Greed. Ersteres benutzt man, wenn der eigene Charakter Verwendung für das Item hat, letzteres, wenn dem nicht so ist. Alles andere ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. DKs, die zwar als DD mitkommen, aber auf Tanksachen würfeln, brauchen (=need) diese Sachen ja vielleicht wirklich - nur nicht eben in dieser Gruppe? Solange sie nicht für Twinks sammeln (und ich gehe mal aus, dass wir immerhin von seelengebundenen Sachen sprechen), "brauchen" sie das begehrte Stück dann ja nun und das auch noch für sich.

Der einzige Punkt, an dem man sich daher streiten kann, ist die Frage, ob man in seiner ROlle in der Gruppe festgelegt ist oder nicht. Davon steht nirgendwo etwas und ist auch der Bedarf bzw. Gier-Möglichkeit nicht zu entnehmen. Der Tank hat per se nicht deshalb das erste Anrecht, weil er wertvoller ist, den Kopf hinhält oder sonst was. Dieser Hang, den DDs die Wichtigkeit ihrer Rolle abzusprechen, kennzeichnet einen nur als Noob.
Es gibt keinen wirklich Grund, warum ein Char, der tanken kann und das auch paktiziert/praktizieren will nicht auf ein Tankitem würfeln dürfen sollte, nur weil er in dieser GRuppe als DD mitgekommen ist.  Die einzgen Gründe sind gefühlsmässiger Natur, "irgendwie richtiger", "fairer" etc...steht aber nirgendwo und kann man auch sehr gut anders sehen.

Es gibt daher zu diesem langen Thread nur 2 kurze Antworten:
- vorherige Absprache vor der Ini/dem Raid/was weiss ich (die es natürlich einzuhalten gilt), wenn da kein Konsens gefunden wird, muss halt die Mindermeinung die Gruppe vorab verlassen
- Nur noch ausgesuchte Gruppen (mit Gildenmitgliedern/Freunden)

Erschreckend viele Posts sind ansonsten einfach nur entlarvend, was die Einstellung und das misstrauische Beäugen der neuen Klasse angeht. Was hat z.B. der Todesgriff in einer Diskussion wie dieser hier zu suchen? 

Immerhin hat der DK jetzt den Pala abgelöst, was das angebliche OP angeht. Verstehe nru nicht,w arum dann immer nur von dem Todesgriff die Rede ist. Der nervt vielelicht am meisten, ist aber sicher nicht Indiz dafür, dass der DK zu stark im Vergelich zu anderen Klassen ist. Gestern Jägerm, heute DK Morgen nächste Heldenklasse...bzw zwischendurch vielelicht noch eine klasse, die durch einen Patch besonders begünstigt wurde (wenn auch nur gefühlt)...irgendwie isses doch wirklcih viel Aufregung um Nichts...  

(hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich auf blaue Items grundsätzlich nicht würfele, wenn ich sie nicht wirklich brauchen kann? Man kann die obige Einstellung haben und dennoch nicht alles an sich reissen wollen, was farbig schimmert...)


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok wir haben den Feraldruiden der Tanken und Schaden machen kann! Was ist mit den anderen Klassen die du so toll in den Raum geworfen hast? Dazu kommt das der DK auch noch unheimlich Schaden als Tank macht!
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit einem Druide nicht aus du machst auch nicht den Eindruck! Ergo ist es sinnlos das wir uns darüber unterhalten. Es wird sich noch zeigen ob der DK overpowert ist und dann gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Blizzard nervt ihn oder er wird die neue "Gank"-Klasse schlechthin! Das ist er momentan auf dem BG im Lv 50 & 60 bereich ohnehin! Und dann auch noch arrogant anderen Klassen gegenüber werden oder sogar der eigenen (DK-DD zieht dem DK-Tank den Mob weg).
> 
> ...



Ich spiel mal wieder dieses "Kommentiere jeden Abschnitt" Spiel:

1. Ich habe einen Feral Druiden auf Stufe 70. Ergo habe ich Ahnung vom Druiden. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz wie du darauf kommst das ich keine ahnung von der Klasse haben, aber ok. Lass ich mal so stehen.
2. Ja, stimmt. Manche spielen den DK um mal so richtig böse zu sein. Mag ja sein, aber es gibt auch Leute die die Klasse aus anderen Gründen spielen. Ich denk ich muss meine Gründe nicht nennnen. Die sind auch nicht weiter von interesse.
3. Hab ich jemals von Eifersucht gesprochen? Ich mag etwas Arrogant hier reagieren, aber das hat den einfachen Grund das es hier Leute gibt, die versuchen etwas über den DK auszusagen, um ihn in dne Dreck zu ziehen, und dabei selbst keine ahnung haben. Teilweiße bist du da ein gutes Beispiel.
4. (und das müsste eigentlich noch vor Punkt 1.) Gibt es da noch den Paladin. Als Vergelter kann der guten Schaden machen und als Heiler taugt der zur Not auch. ich hab einen ehemaligen Holypala, der nun vergelter ist auf 70 und habe 1 Jahr mit dem Geraidet und entsprechendes Equipt, ich kenn mich da also warcheinlich wieder etwas besser aus als du.

Du hast das Pech in mir einen Spieler gefunden zu haben der schon sehr lange Spielt und sich mit der ein oder anderen Klasse gut beschäftigt hat. 
Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich allwissend bin und alles perfekt beherrsche, aber ich kenne mich doch mit dem ein oder anderen Gut aus.

Außerdem, wolltest du dich nicht eigentlich mit dem Thema nichtmehr beschäftigen? ;-)


----------



## Urengroll (3. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> .........
> 
> 1. Ich habe einen Feral Druiden auf Stufe 70. Ergo habe ich Ahnung vom Druiden.
> ...........




Der kann ja auch gekauft sein, dann hättest du ergo keine Ahnung vom Druiden.




Ich glaube, dem TE ist das passiert, was er geschrieben hat und ist jetzt sauer. Kommunikation ist das Zauberwort dafür, wenn es damit stimmt, sollte es nicht zu solchen Problemen kommen. Was sollen den 5 DK's sagen? Wer Bedarf hat, der hat Bedarf! Natürlich nur, wenn er die Items auch tragen kann, ansonsten kann er keinen Bedarf haben. Der DK kann alle Waffen tragen und nutzen und könnte theoretisch auch alles Rüstungsitems tragen................^^


----------



## Asmardin (3. Dezember 2008)

Könnt Ihr mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen!

Wenn nicht, macht einfach einen eigenen Thread auf, wie: "Ist der Feral ein bessererer Tank als der DK" oder "Warum ich den DK für den Bruder des Teufels halte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich hatte vor kurzem echt ein übertriebenes erlebnis ich war mit meinem dk, 3 anderen dks und ner jägerin bw am anfang 2 whipes weil einer der dks einfach mal 2 gruppen pullte aber dann liefs gut nur das immer wieder wer starb udn reinlaufen musste.

 aber irgendwann mal eskalierte die situation und plötzlich gings du ganze zeit im gruppenchannel du s.... m......... (ihr könnt euch da jetzt einsetzen was ihr wollt aber ich sags mal so die wörter waren nicht nett) dann bei dem endboss sind alle ausser einer gestorben der hatte die kiste gelootet während wir reinliefen er bekam natürlich beide items da wir nicht mitwürfeln konnten und beleidigte uns noch.

p.s. in der inni sind noch einige andere dinge passiert und schlimme wörter gefallen das war nur ne kurze zusammenfassung


----------



## Sarthek (3. Dezember 2008)

najo, ich hab mir den ganzen anderen kram jetz zwar nich genau durchgelesen, aber ich geb einfach mal meinen senf dazu:

Prinzipiell lässt sich sagen, man sollte nach bestimmten kriterien vorgehen bei der Auswahl seiner Gruppenmitglieder (was mir als Tank-Druide noch relativ einfach fällt, da ich meistens am längeren Hebel sitze :-).
Zum einen bin ich der Meinung dass man anhand des Namens eines Charakters oder auch der Gilde (teilweise eilt den Gilden ja der Ruf voraus) erkennen kann ob es sich um einen "qualifizierten" Spieler handelt oder nicht.
Trifft dies nicht zu, bleibt immer noch der Equipcheck, jeder halbwegs vernünftige Spieler wird wissen, dass man mit einem komplett Grünen Gear nichts in einer heroischen Instanz verloren hat.
Letztendlich kann man anhand der Verhaltensweise eines Spielers, oder aber seiner Kenntniss bzw Unkenntniss über gewisse Sachen erschließen ob es der geeignete Spieler ist, zum Beispiel sollte es doch jedem möglich sein den Standort der Instanz zu lokalisieren, oder aber selbstständig gen Versammlungsstein wandern wenn man merkt dass sich noch niemand auf den Weg gemacht hat und nich Stundenlang warten, und dann urplötzlich, ohne weitere Angabe von Gründen die Gruppe zu verlassen.


MfG
Mordoc


----------



## Hank Smith (3. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jeder kann auf das Würfel anf das er will und ich habe auch schon Mages erlebt die auf Platte sachen bedarf gemacht haben. *Das liegt nicht an den Klassen sondern an den Spielern und in jeder hinter jeder klasse sitzt auch irgentwo ein Arschloch dahinter.*
> 
> Den Todesgriff find ich spitze denn wenn ich mit 4 anderen DK in eine Instanz gehe und der eine der Tankt ziemlich im roten bereich ist kann ich den mob zu mir rüber ziehen. und der der ander kann sich bandagieren.
> 
> Tipp such dir ne gescheite gilde und geh mit denen in inztanzen!



Richtig.

Ich sag euch eines: Wenn ich Bedarf habe, dann habe ich Bedarf, oder wie der Satz den ich geprägt habe so schön heisst: "Bedarf ist wenn Bedarf ist." Und wenn ich mit meinem DK in einer Ini bin und da droppt Platte die besser ist als meine, dann würfel ich Bedarf. Punkt.

Was ich jedoch nicht abkann sind "Hatte Styleneed" wegwürfler, die im Grunde was besseres anhaben, oder Leute wie der DK, der letzt im BW auf den Heilerkolben Bedarf machte weil er den ja tragen kann... Man muss sich das vorstellen, 4 DKs und ein Holypriest, der Heilerkolben dropt, der Heiler schreibt im /p Ja, endlich! *freu* und der eine DK macht need. Dem habe ich dann erstmal ein paar Takte erzählt und das er nun gefälligst ein Ticket wegen Lootumverteilung schreibt.

Aber das lag halt auch am A*** vorm PC, nicht an der Klasse.

Ich hatte das mit der Magierin auch oft genug. Da sagte einer: "Komme aber nur mit wenn ich das und das bekomme." Dann ist meine Re nur: "Gut, da habe ich aber auch need drauf und ein anderer auch, dann gehen wir eben ohne dich." Jeder ist in diesem Spiel ersetzbar, und im Gegensatz zum Job kann ich mir hier aussuchen mit wem ich was mache. 

Es wird niemals dazukommen das ich mein Anrecht auf Loot wegen irgendeinem einschränke, es wird gewürfelt, das Glück entscheidet, fertig. Wenn dann ein anderer gewinnt ist ds so, dann gratuliere ich und hake das ab. Bei geschätzen 50 Prinz kills ins Kara habe ich auch mit 2 Chars nie den T4 Helm bekommen, ist halt so, dafür hatten beide die Hände beim ersten mal Kara...


----------



## Cicatii (3. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...


----------



## badhcatha (4. Dezember 2008)

ach leute, was dem dmg betrifft eines dk´s, wie ich damals schon zu ein paar leuten sagte, die beim paladin rumheulten:
Gönnt ihn ihre 5 minuten ruhm, die werden wieder generft...
und das mit dem need auf allem, es gibt immer noch schwarze schafe überall...
und mit unqalifizierten komentaren über skillbäume, mich hat vorgestern einer angemacht weil ich etwas nicht wusste (diszibaum hat mich nie wirklich intressiert) am nächsten tag hat er gesagt bekommen das er nicht nur humanoide in buße packen kann und er spielt schon länger vergelter...
streiten bringt nichts...
die meinungen gehen weit ausseinander was das needen und nicht needen dürfen angeht und das muss wohl jeder in jeder gruppe neu erleben und klären...
ich bekam vor kurzen einen tollen satz zu hören: wir leben eben in einer ellebogengesellschaft

ich selber vertrete diese meinung nicht, leider aber anscheinend 70% der anderen spieler. ich gehe deswegen nur noch mit bekannten in die inni, wenn ich etwas unbedingt haben will ausser ep´s

also lasst doch die anderen jemanden ignorieren warum auch immer und lebt euer leben...


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2008)

@Hank Smith
Komplettes Sign. 

Ich spiel auch nen DK und mal ehrlich, ich bin zwar ein fairer Spieler, aber wenn ein Deff Item dropt, dann mach ich auch need. Warum? Ganz einfach deshalb, weil der DK einer der wenigen Klassen ist, die mal schnell wenns nötig ist durchs schwarze Tor huscht und auf Tank umskillt. Und das ist mir schon so oft passiert, das Heiler und DDs da waren, aber der Tank gefehlt hat. Also ich meine paar Deffsachen an, zum umskillen und Tank übernommen. Klar, wenn einer aus der Grp sagt, er möchte den Tankpart machen und benötigt den Drop eines bestimmten Items, dann pass auch ich. Aber wenn nichts ausgemacht wurde und der plötzlich bei Drop des Items "Juhuuu" brüllt, ja tut mir leid, aber ich brüll da auch juhuuu, weil ich wieder ne bessere Möglichkeit zu tanken hab. Und wie sonst soll man an sein Tankequip kommen, man hat nunmal ein dmg Equip mitbekommen.

Und was der TE sagt glaub ich nicht so ganz, nen DK der auf nen Schild würfelt. Schon sehr merkwürdig. Und nur weil das einer gemacht hat, braucht man es nicht gleich auf alle wälzen. Mach zur zeit manchmal reine DK Ini runs und keiner würfelt jemand anderem was weg oder das es Streit gäbe. Ich glaub eher, dass es den TE ärgert, dass erneut eine Klasse nun auf deff oder off equip würfeln kann. Deshalb nen Thread aufzumachen. Naja, jetzt hat er ja Luft abgelassen^^


----------



## Rainaar (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin zusammen,

erst mal allgemein zum DK:

Der Dk ist auf keinen Fall „imba“. Ich habe schon so viele Schamis, Hexer, Krieger und Palas gesehen, die mit einem Mob in Nordend fertig waren bevor ich den zweiten Schlag gemacht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe eine gute Zweihandwaffe und kein schlechtes Equip und weil ich es mal genau wissen wollte habe ich mir ein Damagemeter installiert. Fazit : wenns sehr gut läuft in einem Kampf habe ich 1200 dps – wenns allerdings nicht so gut läuft und man nicht gut und kritisch trifft : mein min bis dato 510dps. Das alles auf Stufe 72.

Wahrscheinlich werden jetzt alle auf mich einschlagen, nach dem Motto : Noob, ltp usw. - bitte.

Nur hab ich so auch die Gruppenquests in der Tundra allein gemacht. ( Wie übrigens andere Klassen massenweise ebenso. )

In einem Post in diesem Thread hatte ich schon geschrieben, das ich alle Klassen als Char habe. 
Vom Priester bis zum Hexer alles. 

Ich könnte nicht behaupten, das man mit einem Hexer oder Jäger weniger Schaden macht als mit einem DK. ( Hexer lvl59, Jäger lvl65 ) 

Beim Questen mit meinem Pala ( lvl36) war ich auch noch nicht auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen.

Allerdings erfordert jede Klasse ihre spezielle Spielweise. Daher liegen einem auch manche Klassen besonders und manche überhaupt nicht. ( Schurken kann ich überhaupt gar nicht spielen ) 
Dementsprechend ist auch der Schaden den die einzelnen Klassen machen.

Im täglichen PVE ist es seltenst, das von einer Klasse alles gefordert wird. Man muss den Char nicht 100% spielen können. Da reicht beim Jäger das „draufhetzen“ des Pets und Autoshot. ( etwas übertrieben, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ) 
Das gilt analog auch für die andren Klassen.

Zum Thema Tank, bzw. wer ist der beste Tank

ich wills mal so sagen : Wenn es ein Priester schafft die Aggro zu halten und nicht beim ersten Schlag umzufallen – also den Job eines Tanks so macht wie er sein sollte, ist der Priester der beste Tank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum eigentlichen Thema :

Wenn ich also ein Ninjalooter wäre und ich alle Klassen spiele – dann würden sich demnach auch alle Klassen so benehmen nicht nur der DK.

Und da wir ja aus den 20+ Seiten entnehmen können, dass sich wohl keine einheitliche Meinung zum Thema Loot herausstellt, machts doch so wie schon mehrfach geschrieben : sprecht Euch vorher ab.


----------



## Mercerism (4. Dezember 2008)

Gibt viele DK aber nicht viele können ihn spielen... beste Beispiele sind die, die beim leveln oder raiden etc. keine Krankheiten machen und sich wundern warum sie kein DMG machen. Oder sich Enchants von Verzauberer holen, falsch skillen, falsche Rotation haben oder ihr Equip falsch aussuchen (Crit > str > hit oder so was..)

Und ich als DK würfle auch auf Tankitems.. genau so wie der Tank auch auf Platten DPS Teile würfelt. Wo ist das Problem?
Bist sicher ein solcher, der auch rummault wenn ein Moonkin auf Stoff würfelt.. glaube du lebst noch in Classic WoW oder BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (4. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme...  oder vielleicht hatte ich bis dato auch immer nur Glück mit den Gruppen.

Dropt Tank Equip - bekommt der Tank (der der gerade diesen Job in der Gruppe macht) es.

Wenn er es nicht haben will oder nicht mehr braucht, dürfen alle anderen Plattenträger das gerne als 2nd Equip haben.

d.h. wenn der DK als DD'ler in der Gruppe ist Tank-Equip nur 2nd Equip. Klar soweit?

Aber wie gesagt... wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach immer nur Glück gehabt.

und ja - ich bin Tank!

Was mir viel mehr auf den *piep* geht, ist wenn der DK sich Mobs die gerade getankt werden per Deathgrip rauszieht oder  Mages die Mobs einfach mal via Druckwelle durch die Gegend schleudern (Ele Schamis können das glaube ich auch).  Hey, ich dreh mir den Mob doch nicht umsonst so hin, dass keine mir im Rücken steht!!??  Und nur mal so zur Info: Seitdem neuen Segen des Refugiums - je mehr mich hauen umso besser geht's meinem Manahaushalt. :-)

So long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## Crav3n (4. Dezember 2008)

Sauer hin oder her, es ist einfach ne Frechheit, dass Leute die den Deathknight ernsthaft als Main-Char spielen möchten so damit zukämpfen haben Gruppen zufinden oder sonstiges durch die Leute die einfach mal bissl mit dem Deathknight twinken und ihn in verrufung bringen ( klar gibst auch Main-Chars die das machen ) Glaube was jeden hier stört ist, dass alle DK in eine Schublade gesteckt werden. 

Ich denke einfach, dass Leute die vorher schon sich Loots mit anderen Klassen teilen mussten da ne andere Einstellung haben als zur zeit die Warriors, die hatten nie wirklich Konkurrenz auf ihr Defzeug, abgesehen vom Prot-Pala aber halt auch nur bei einigen Item-Slots, auch der Warrior erlebt es jetzt halt wie es ist endlich mal jemanden zuhaben der Need haben könnte. 

Was den Fall des TE`s betrifft, klar es ist übertrieben scheisse für ihn, der Deathknight der dort mit war, war einfach nur unwissend. Meine Güte, sowas kommt vor, denkt mal an Release von WoW, da hat aber wirklich jeder Need auf alles gemacht weil man unwissend war. Ihr solltet nicht aus den Augen verlieren das WoW nur ein SPIEL ist, manche tun echt als wäre es ihr Leben. 

Geh halt wieder rein loote das Schild und gut ist. 

Aber hört endlich auf jeden Deathknight in diese Schublade der "Ninja-Looter" zustecken und ihn in Verrufung zubringen!


----------



## Dpskalle (4. Dezember 2008)

/close PLS!

selten dummes Thema!


----------



## Starfros (4. Dezember 2008)

manchmal kann man es sich wirklich schwer machen oder?

Warum nutzt Ihr nicht das was Blizz schon lange eingebaut hat?   Plündermeister ist das zauberwort , da kann keiner was gegen haben. Es sei denn man missbraucht es mutwillig in dem man einfach den loot ohne zu rollen jemanden zuweist. Wenns so ist würde ich sofort gruppe verlassen und gut is 


Zu dem thema DK und und den Mob vom Tank ziehen .... ja und .... macht es so wie ich , wenn es ein DK bei mir macht lasse ich ihm den Mob , soll er alleine damit fertig werden und gut is. Wer Aggro klaut mit absicht der kann sie wirklich auch behalte. Da hab ich absolut kein Vertrag mit. Spätestens beim 3 oder gar 4 mal hat der jenige es auch mal selbst begriffen. Wer mault gibts nen spruch und oder kick.


----------



## Delhoven (4. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise hat der Spieler auf die Items need , welche er für seine aktuelle Skillung in der Gruppe braucht.

DK´s nerven mich genau wie jeglicher Paladin nur dadurch, das die von Blizzard in den Himmel gebufft wurden und jetzt damit rumprahlen. Naja der Kaputtnerf für den Retri kommt sicher noch.


----------



## TE2RA (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss sagen mich nerven die dk eher beim questen als in den inis.

Wichtig ist in meinen Augen einfach dass die Regeln für alle klar am Anfang noch vor der Ini definiert werden und alle klar zustimmen und sagen dass sie damit einverstanden sind.
- Wer tankt
- Wie sich die dudus verhalten (resp wieviel aggro sie ziehen dürfen damit es keine probleme gibt) --> Omen
- Loot-Verhalten (Gier und wenn wer Bedarf machen will fragen damit das geklärt werden kann)

Und wenn einer mit den Regeln ein Problem hat raus schmeissen und gut is.


Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auch sagen, dass es teilweise nichts besseres gibt als nen DK zu haben. Er kann die Fernkämpfer in meine Aggrorange holen und mit seinem "Ring des Verderbens" oder wie das heisst auch was bewirken.


----------



## Duplexhammer (4. Dezember 2008)

> Also es ist eigentlich einfach. Es gibt Need und es gibt Greed. Ersteres benutzt man, wenn der eigene Charakter Verwendung für das Item hat, letzteres, wenn dem nicht so ist. Alles andere ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. DKs, die zwar als DD mitkommen, aber auf Tanksachen würfeln, brauchen (=need) diese Sachen ja vielleicht wirklich - nur nicht eben in dieser Gruppe? Solange sie nicht für Twinks sammeln (und ich gehe mal aus, dass wir immerhin von seelengebundenen Sachen sprechen), "brauchen" sie das begehrte Stück dann ja nun und das auch noch für sich.
> 
> Der einzige Punkt, an dem man sich daher streiten kann, ist die Frage, ob man in seiner ROlle in der Gruppe festgelegt ist oder nicht. Davon steht nirgendwo etwas und ist auch der Bedarf bzw. Gier-Möglichkeit nicht zu entnehmen. Der Tank hat per se nicht deshalb das erste Anrecht, weil er wertvoller ist, den Kopf hinhält oder sonst was. Dieser Hang, den DDs die Wichtigkeit ihrer Rolle abzusprechen, kennzeichnet einen nur als Noob.
> Es gibt keinen wirklich Grund, warum ein Char, der tanken kann und das auch paktiziert/praktizieren will nicht auf ein Tankitem würfeln dürfen sollte, nur weil er in dieser GRuppe als DD mitgekommen ist. Die einzgen Gründe sind gefühlsmässiger Natur, "irgendwie richtiger", "fairer" etc...steht aber nirgendwo und kann man auch sehr gut anders sehen.



Also bezüglich des Anspruchs aufgrund des Wertes eine Tanks kan ich dir ja zustimmen, beim Rest fällt es schwer. Sicherlich sind niergendwo Verhaltensregel für "Gier" und "Bedarf" festgeschrieben, doch trifft das auf verdammt viele Dinge menschlichen Verhaltens zu. Trotzdem fällt man negativ auf, wenn man sich wie die letzte Sau benimmt und normale Umgangsformen misachtet. 
Ähnlich sehe ich es mit dem würfeln in wow, sicher kann man für seinen char einiges verwenden, hätte also Interesse an dem Gegenstand. Aber "Bedarf" bedeutet für mich in der Situation, dass es mir für die Erfüllung meiner Rolle in der Ini hilfreich ist. Ich spiele einen Verstärkershami, heile jedoch auch häufiger und ab und an bin ich als Ele unterwegs. Zudem macht mir auch noch PvP mit einem dicken 2-händer Spass. Was sagt und das ? Theroretisch bedeuten dies, dass ich bis auf Platte und tankschilde/ringe/-schmuck fast jedes Teil in der Ini gebrauchen kann! Schließlich ist es egal ob ich als Ele/Resto Stoff oder Leder anstatt schwerer Rüstung trage, solange die richtigen Stats gepusht werden. Es sollte imho deshalb auch nicht nötig sein vor der Ini bei den einzelnen Leuten nachzufragen ob sie unbedingt Sachen außerhalb der Talentausrichtung brauchen, sondern eher umgekehrt sein: Derjenige mit den exotischen Wünschen sollte diese auch vorher anmelden. Sonst hat er sich in der Ininstanz nach dem Interesse der primär für das item geskillten zu richten. Es gibt nicht übermäßig viel deffequip in den Instanzen, wenn dann auch noch wie seöbstverständlich alle off-krieger, retripalas und dks darum mitwürfeln, würde ich als tank fortan auch den LFG-channel meiden...

Für mich bedeutet 2. und 3. Equip= Nicht erster beim Bedarf, sofern man es nicht vor der Ini ankündigt. Sicher kann man es anders machen, es ist nicht sonderlich schwierig ein Schwein zu sein.


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile fahr ich als Tank ganz gut damit einfach keine DK's oder anderen Plattenträger mehr mitzunehmen.
Standard Zusammenstellung ist meistens: Hexe/Mage/Jäger und ein Priest/Shami/Dudu Heiler.
Klappt bisher supi, und man muss keine (oder nur äusserst bedingt) Angst haben, daß man sich um Sachen
prügeln muss wegen denen man extra hundertmal die Instanzen abfarmt.
Da die DK's ja selbst tanken können, können die das gleiche Spiel machen und alle sind glücklich :>

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahr ich als Tank ganz gut damit einfach keine DK's oder anderen Plattenträger mehr mitzunehmen.
> Standard Zusammenstellung ist meistens: Hexe/Mage/Jäger und ein Priest/Shami/Dudu Heiler.
> Klappt bisher supi, und man muss keine (oder nur äusserst bedingt) Angst haben, daß man sich um Sachen
> prügeln muss wegen denen man extra hundertmal die Instanzen abfarmt.
> ...


Du bist ja ein richtig toller Typ.

„Du nimmst“ also im Zweifelsfall  Hexer/Mage/Priester mit. Klar, sollen die sich ruhig um die Stofffsachen prügeln, Hauptsache dir kann keiner was wegnehmen.

So geht es natürlich auch.


----------



## WINDoSt (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuche in Zukunft DK-Tanks zu vermeiden. Ich war 3mal in Inis mit DK-Tanks (HdB, Burg Utgarde Hero und Violette Festung Hero) und jedes Mal gab es ein Debakel. In Burg Utgarde sind wir an dem doppelten Boss mehrfach gewipet, weil der DK nicht beide Bosse und die Adds an sich binden konnte. In HdB hat der DK es nicht geschafft, nach dem 2. Boss in diesem Gang die Statuen an sich zu binden, worauf diese marrodierend durch die Gruppe gelaufen sind und in der Violetten Festung konnte der Frost-DK den Wasser-Boss nicht tanken.

Übrigens haben wir HdB, nachdem wir den DK durch einen Krieger ersetzt haben, locker geschafft. Utgarde haben wir aufgegeben und der Wasserboss wurde durch das Jäger-Pet getankt.


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtig toller Typ.
> 
> „Du nimmst“ also im Zweifelsfall  Hexer/Mage/Priester mit. Klar, sollen die sich ruhig um die Stofffsachen prügeln, Hauptsache dir kann keiner was wegnehmen.
> 
> So geht es natürlich auch.



Nicht im Zweifelsfall...Zudem ZWINGE ich niemanden. Ich vermeide mir ganz einfach persönlichen Stress.
Bisher hat sich niemand beschwert, und ich hab auch kein Prob damit falls zwei Leute das gleiche wollen nochmals mit dem
der leer ausgeht in die Instanz zu gehen damit er die Chance auf das Teil nochmal hat.
Wir waren vor kurzen z.B so oft hintereinander in der Violetten Festung, bis jeder sein Teil hatte - klappt super!

Deine Aussage (so provokant sie auch erscheint), ist zudem nur bedingt richtig. Es geht nicht um "wegnehmen".
Wären zwei Tanks nötig, hätte ich da kein Problem mit. Ich sehs nur nicht ein, das die DK DD's mit auf das Def. Gear
würfeln. Und wie gesagt, das vermeide ich damit ganz einfach. Das gleiche gilt für Vergelter oder Off Krieger.

Das wäre (so unsinnig es auch scheint), das gleiche wie das gute Alte Beispiel mit dem Jäger und dem Pet-Heal-Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Elishebat (4. Dezember 2008)

Kurzes Statement:

Ich find Leute, die andere Spieler ausschließen, weil sie Bedarf auf die gleichen Items haben könnten, einfach nur armselig. Das hat nichts mit Vermeidung von persönlichem Stress zu tun sondern ist Itemgeilheit, Egomanie und Raffgier. 

MfG
Eli


----------



## Sabbataios (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist:
Plündermeister und gut.
Ich selbst spiele DK, da ich finde, dass die shadows zu krass geändert wurden (von Verstärker zu DD's) Ich selst bekenne mich als Tank und gehe als Tank in Instanzen. Wenn DDPlatte droppt....tja, pech gehabt, ich bin Tank. Wenn Tankplatte fällt freue ich mich natürlcih, ich bin nunmal Tank, davon haben die anderen die finger zu lassen. 

Also mein Tipp, nächstes mal Plündermeister reinhauen, dass kann sowas nicht passieren ^^

Außerdem isses leicht zu schauen, was man braucht oder nicht. Der Todesritter braucht keine Int oder wille. Also gehört ihm alls, was Stärke, Ausdauer, Krit und Zaubermacht drauf hat. Das ist bei den Tanks net anders Halt nur + Ausweichwertung, Verteidigungswertung und Parierwertung. 
Wenn er auf etas anderes würfelt kann er net spielen. Wenn die anderen darauf würfeln, zb nen Pala wo kein Int drauf ist....naja Pala halt XD Die dürfen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich einen Todesritterdd dabei habe und der auf Tankequip würfeln würde, würde ich ihn aus der Gruppe würfeln (muhaha Wortspiel ^^ ) Da ich als Tank sowiso die _Krone habe, kein Problem, aber das würde ich so oder so mit Leuten tun die sich nicht an die "Sozialen Regeln" halten

Lg
Henry


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich sehs nur nicht ein, das die DK DD's mit auf das Def. Gear würfeln. Und wie gesagt, das vermeide ich damit ganz einfach. Das gleiche gilt für Vergelter oder Off Krieger.
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Ich war mal noch zu BC-Zeiten mit meinem Priester im Echsenkessel. Als die Gruppe stand, stellte sich heraus, dass  irrtümlich 2 Holy Priester eingeladen waren. Ich hab dann schnell umgeskillt, habe aber ganz deutlich gesagt, dass ich eigentlich holy geskillt bin und im Zweifelsfall auf Heiler  Items würfle. 
Das wurde auch akzeptiert. Die Frage ist, was mach ich in so einem Fall?
Der Feral Dudu, der eben mal tankt, aber eigentlich DD ist?
Der Diszi Priest, der eigentlich Heiler ist, aber diesmal eben DMG macht? 

Und schließlich der DK, der eigentlich Tank ist, aber diesmal DMG machen muss?

Wenn da was droppt, was die Leute für ihre eigentliche Sache brauchen können, sollen sie auch das Recht haben darauf zu rollen.
Man muss das vorher klären und gut ist.


----------



## Forfait (4. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement:
> 
> Ich find Leute, die andere Spieler ausschließen, weil sie Bedarf auf die gleichen Items haben könnten, einfach nur armselig. Das hat nichts mit Vermeidung von persönlichem Stress zu tun sondern ist Itemgeilheit, Egomanie und Raffgier.
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement:
> 
> Ich find Leute, die andere Spieler ausschließen, weil sie Bedarf auf die gleichen Items haben könnten, einfach nur armselig. Das hat nichts mit Vermeidung von persönlichem Stress zu tun sondern ist Itemgeilheit, Egomanie und Raffgier.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur begrenzt Zeit zum spielen, und wenn ich in Instanzen gehe, dann gezielt wegen besseren Tank-Items.
Ich habe keine Lust dann Stunden damit zu verbringen noch gegen andere Spieler zu würfeln, die das Zeug nicht
als Haupt-Equip brauchen.

Das ist alles was ich gesagt habe. Mit meinem Mage habe ich da kein Prob, mit Shadows, Hexern und anderen
Mages um Teile zu würfeln, da hat dann halt jeder First Need drauf.
Allerdings ist es meinem Mage auch primär egal, ob ich jetzt 30 DMG mehr oder weniger mache. Bei meinem Tank
kann das aber weit drastiscereAuswirkungen haben.

Ich kann schon verstehen warum es immer so einen Tank Mangel gibt. Leute wie du sind es wahrscheinlich die 
itemgeil auf alles würfeln was sie auch nur im entferntesten benutzen könnten (um mal auf deiner Schiene zu fahren).


@Hubautz: Dein Beispiel ist die Ausnahme (hab ich persönlich in 2 Jahren WoW eher selten erlebt, und wird dann
selbstverständlich auch als solche behandelt - sollte jedem klar sein.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Crav3n (4. Dezember 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Ich versuche in Zukunft DK-Tanks zu vermeiden. Ich war 3mal in Inis mit DK-Tanks (HdB, Burg Utgarde Hero und Violette Festung Hero) und jedes Mal gab es ein Debakel. In Burg Utgarde sind wir an dem doppelten Boss mehrfach gewipet, weil der DK nicht beide Bosse und die Adds an sich binden konnte. In HdB hat der DK es nicht geschafft, nach dem 2. Boss in diesem Gang die Statuen an sich zu binden, worauf diese marrodierend durch die Gruppe gelaufen sind und in der Violetten Festung konnte der Frost-DK den Wasser-Boss nicht tanken.
> 
> Übrigens haben wir HdB, nachdem wir den DK durch einen Krieger ersetzt haben, locker geschafft. Utgarde haben wir aufgegeben und der Wasserboss wurde durch das Jäger-Pet getankt.




weil einer so war, sind alle so? Da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema: Alle in eine Schublade stecken! No Comment! Ihr seid so Helden!

Und alle die meinen sie nehmen keine anderen Plattenträger mehr mit: Ihr seid einfach nur Itemgeil, egoistisch mehr nicht! Was macht ihr denn im Raid? Wollt ihr da auch keine anderen Plattenträger? Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit:" Das ist was anderes!" es ist genau das selbe!!!!!


----------



## Klinkz (4. Dezember 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> DK's und Tankequip, das ich nicht lache....
> 
> DK's sind DD's und was anderes sollten sie sich auch nicht herausnehmen, sie sind einfach keine Maintanks und werden es hoffentlich auch nie sein. Ein DK als Tank ist der absolute Witz, ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen DK gesehen der vernünftig tanken kann. Die sollten froh sein wenn sie im Raid überhaupt als Aushilfstank mal einspringen dürfen !
> 
> ...



xD Also das is der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört hab...
Wir waren letztens Naxx mit DK als Tank und naja erste mal mit der Gruppe direkt gecleared..
Ich glaub mal da gibs nix mehr zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WINDoSt (4. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> weil einer so war, sind alle so? Da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema: Alle in eine Schublade stecken! No Comment! Ihr seid so Helden!
> 
> Und alle die meinen sie nehmen keine anderen Plattenträger mehr mit: Ihr seid einfach nur Itemgeil, egoistisch mehr nicht! Was macht ihr denn im Raid? Wollt ihr da auch keine anderen Plattenträger? Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit:" Das ist was anderes!" es ist genau das selbe!!!!!



Das war nicht einer, das waren 3. Eigentlich 4, ich hab meinen Ausflug nach Königreich Hero vergessen, bei dem wir am ersten Boss mehrmals gestorben sind, weil der Tank die Aggro von den kleinen Viechern und den Elite-Adds nicht bekommen hat.

Viele Leute scheinen ihren DK noch nicht richtig zu beherrschen, ob lvl 80 oder nicht. Ist wohl noch zu neu, es fehlt die Spielerfahrung.


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> weil einer so war, sind alle so? Da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema: Alle in eine Schublade stecken! No Comment! Ihr seid so Helden!
> 
> Und alle die meinen sie nehmen keine anderen Plattenträger mehr mit: Ihr seid einfach nur Itemgeil, egoistisch mehr nicht! Was macht ihr denn im Raid? Wollt ihr da auch keine anderen Plattenträger? Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit:" Das ist was anderes!" es ist genau das selbe!!!!!



Du solltest einfach nochmal in Ruhe lesen worum es überhaupt geht. Primär geht es hier (ich spreche hier für mich, und ich denke auch für die meisten anderen die diese Meinung vertreten) um 1st und 2nd Need. In einem Raid ist es *selbstverständlich* was anderes. Wenn zwei Tanks da sind, haben ja auch zwei Tanks anrecht auf Tank Equip. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann weiß ich echt auch nicht weiter....


----------



## Klinkz (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde Leute die mit geteiltem drop nich klar kommen haben in Raids nix zu suchen 8)
und naja ich finde Tanks und Healer habens doch eh viel zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als DD kloppt man sich immer mit andren leuten nich als Tank oder Healer die haben viel weniger konkurenz.


----------



## Crav3n (4. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach nochmal in Ruhe lesen worum es überhaupt geht. Primär geht es hier (ich spreche hier für mich, und ich denke auch für die meisten anderen die diese Meinung vertreten) um 1st und 2nd Need. In einem Raid ist es *selbstverständlich* was anderes. Wenn zwei Tanks da sind, haben ja auch zwei Tanks anrecht auf Tank Equip. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann weiß ich echt auch nicht weiter....



Dem TE und in vielen Posts hier geht es darum, das was weggerolled wird, ich weiss ja nicht ob du hier alle gelesen hast... aber großteil der Posts beinhaltet das es sie nervt das DKs mitrollen!4

Und wer in normalen Instanzen mit dem Loot nicht klar kommt, kommt es im Raid sicherlich auch nicht. Da rollen 100%ig 3 Klassen bzw 4 mit auf dein Token!


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement:
> 
> Ich find Leute, die andere Spieler ausschließen, weil sie Bedarf auf die gleichen Items haben könnten, einfach nur armselig. Das hat nichts mit Vermeidung von persönlichem Stress zu tun sondern ist Itemgeilheit, Egomanie und Raffgier.
> 
> ...



klar, sollen doch alle dd die platte tragen können die def items erwürfeln (falls sie evtl irgendwann doch mal def skillen -.-)
und dann meckert ihr wieder über die tanks die hero nich packen, weil der off warri in der grp die def teile aus der letzten inst auf der bank hat ...

ihr müsst auch  mal richtig zuhören, denn das war gar nich der sinn...als mage hab ich ja auch kein prob wenn die andern stoffis auch mitwürfeln..da machts ja auch sinn


----------



## Malurros (4. Dezember 2008)

ZITAT(Elishebat @ 4.12.2008, 11:37) 
Kurzes Statement:

Ich find Leute, die andere Spieler ausschließen, weil sie Bedarf auf die gleichen Items haben könnten, einfach nur armselig. Das hat nichts mit Vermeidung von persönlichem Stress zu tun sondern ist Itemgeilheit, Egomanie und Raffgier. 






Dem kann ich nur zustimmen oder soll ich jetzt auch keine anderen Stoffklassen mehr mitnehmen da es ja sein könnte das sie mir meine sachen wegwürfeln.
Wo bleibt der Spass in dem Spiel wenn man schon bestimmte Klassen nicht mehr mitnimmt nur damit man keinen Stress hat. So was bezeichne ich als Itemgeil.

Gruß: Malurros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2008)

Klinkz schrieb:


> Also ich finde Leute die mit geteiltem drop nich klar kommen haben in Raids nix zu suchen 8)
> und naja ich finde Tanks und Healer habens doch eh viel zu gut
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so auch nicht. Als Heilpriester habe ich als potentielle Konkurrenten Hexer/Mages/Shadows. Und das nur bei Stoffsachen. Bei Ringen ö.ä. kommen evtl. noch Schamis, Eulen und Palas dazu.
Das einzige was ich wirklich für mich beanspruchen kann sind Sachen mit MP5 drauf. Und selbst da gibt es noch Diskussionen (zum Teil berechtigt).


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Dem TE und in vielen Posts hier geht es darum, das was weggerolled wird, ich weiss ja nicht ob du hier alle gelesen hast... aber großteil der Posts beinhaltet das es sie nervt das DKs mitrollen!4
> 
> Und wer in normalen Instanzen mit dem Loot nicht klar kommt, kommt es im Raid sicherlich auch nicht. Da rollen 100%ig 3 Klassen bzw 4 mit auf dein Token!



Ich probiers nochmal, dann geb ich auf:

1. Es wird nicht um *MEIN* Token gerollt, es wird um *EIN* Token gerollt, was mehrere Klassen nutzen können. Das ganze ist tollerweisse noch nichtmal Skillungs-Bezogen. Ergo haben da alle (für die das Token passt) erstmal first-need drauf und es wird gewürfelt.

2. Der TE hat sich unter anderem geärgert das ein DK auf ein Schild würfelt, und danach das die DK's die als DD's mitgehen ebenfalls auf z.B eine Def. Brust würfeln. Das ist nicht OK. Wenn man als DD mitgenommen wird, hat man auch nur auf DD Equip zu würfeln (Ausnahme, man spricht sich ab!).

Ich als Pala-Tank würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen einem Pala-Healer z.B Heal-Platte wegzuwürfeln.
Sowas gehört sich einfach nicht. Wer ein Problem damit hat, muss sich halt eine Gruppe suchen der das egal ist. Ein DK darf *selbstverständlich* auf alle Tank-Items Bedarf rollen, wenn er auch als Tank die Instanz durchtankt. Da wird sich sicherlich niemand dran stören.
Aber nur weil ich es theoretisch tragen kann, Bedarf auf etwas zu würfeln das ein anderer Spieler für seine Haupt-Spielweisse benötigt, ist schlicht und ergreifend assozial, zeugt von purer item-geilheit und absolutem Fehlen von Gruppen-Denken!

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Crav3n (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dir mal meine Posts davor durchgelesen hättest wüsstest du das ich das auch net okay find das sowas passiert... aber ich finds nicht okay auf grund dessen das einige so sind alle über ein Kamm zu scheren.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

so und dann sehen wir das ganze nochmal als "wir wollen als gruppe ne inst packen" ..

wenn mein mage nen item nicht bekommt , hab ich einfach weniger damage und die nächste inst dauert evtl bissl länger hierdurch.

wie drück ich mich nu aus :-( 
...heiler/tank equip besagt ob man eine inst packt.
...dd equip besagt wie lange eine inst dauert 

und wir reden ja gar nicht davon das man nen item für sich beansprucht, das der andere auch nutzen würde (tank) sondern von den leuten die es zu 100% auf die bank für "eventuell" legen und das sehe ich nun wirklich nicht ein

aber wie auch schon gesagt wurde , kann man das problem durch absprachen / plündermeister lösen


----------



## Dodelik (4. Dezember 2008)

Find das alles total lächerlich.


Man stellt vor dem betreten der Instanz die Gruppe auf.

Jeder bekommt seine Aufgabe zugeteilt.

Dementsprechend erfolgt die Lootverteilung.



Ich renn z.B. immer nur mit einem Tank in Instanzen.
Dementsprechend hat der TANK der Gruppe auch vorrecht auf das DEF Equip.

Nehmt Ihr immer 2 Tanks mit oder wie kommt es zu so dermaßen behinderten problemen?


Wer diese einfachsten Grundregeln nicht versteht, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn er nurnoch sehr schwer ne gruppe findet.

Und das zurecht !


----------



## Menticore1987 (4. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich sag nur dieser gay todesgriff geht mit dermaßen auf die eier...



Dieser "gay Todesgriff" hilft aber bei Malygos 25 ungemein für die Adds....

Ist klar, einigen von euch gehen die DK's auf den Sack aber das sind die Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, sprich sie wissen nicht wie Spielen und wissen auch nicht welche Items effektiv gut für sie sind.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: das gibts bei allen anderen Klassen auch!
Wenn nen DestroWL oder ein Mage dem Holypriest nen Item abcrappt das massig wille drauf hat und bissl haste und gut Spellpower ist mir das auch unbegreiiflich...und das gibts ebenfalls sehr oft!
Die Caster haben immer noch nicht gepeilt welche Items WIRKLICH gut für sie sind, aber dies kommt mit der Zeit, auch beim DK.

Also wie hier erwähnt wurde, absprechen und wenn möglich nen DK mitnehmen den ihr auch bissl kennt weil ich Persönlich mag die in Inis, die Leistung von denen kann gut eingesetzt werden und hilft sehr oft!


----------



## Marob (4. Dezember 2008)

Menticore1987 schrieb:


> Ist klar, einigen von euch gehen die DK's auf den Sack aber das sind die Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, sprich sie wissen nicht wie Spielen und wissen auch nicht welche Items effektiv gut für sie sind.
> 
> ...
> Wenn nen DestroWL oder ein Mage dem Holypriest nen Item abcrappt das massig wille drauf hat und bissl haste und gut Spellpower ist mir das auch unbegreiiflich...und das gibts ebenfalls sehr oft!



Einem Warlock bringt Wille mittlerweile recht viel, da seine "Teufeslrüstung" 30% der Willenskraft in Zaubermacht umsetzt. Wenn dann noch gut Zaubermacht und darüber hinaus Spellhaste drauf sind, ist das Item wohl für einen Destro-Hexer nicht soooo verkehrt.
Würde zumindest keinem Hexer das übelnehmen, wenn er darauf würfelt. Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Elishebat (4. Dezember 2008)

Sammelantwort



> Ich hab nur begrenzt Zeit zum spielen, und wenn ich in Instanzen gehe, dann gezielt wegen besseren Tank-Items.
> Ich habe keine Lust dann Stunden damit zu verbringen noch gegen andere Spieler zu würfeln, die das Zeug nicht
> als Haupt-Equip brauchen.


Danke, das wollte ich hören. Dir geht es nur um Dich (Egomanie) und um Dein Equipment (Itemgeilheit). Damit hast Du mich wunderbar bestätigt. Ich gehe Inis aus Spaß und nicht nur um das nächste geile Item abzugreifen. 



> Ich kann schon verstehen warum es immer so einen Tank Mangel gibt. Leute wie du sind es wahrscheinlich die
> itemgeil auf alles würfeln was sie auch nur im entferntesten benutzen könnten (um mal auf deiner Schiene zu fahren).


Ich rede mit den Leuten, die auch Need auf das Item haben und wenn sie es besser brauchen können als ich, überlasse ich es ihnen. Es ist tatsächlich nicht jeder itemgeil. Ich z.B. gehe Inis weil es mir Spaß macht, mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen. Ich war schon in so vielen Inis wo rein gar nichts für mich gedroppt ist oder wo ich Sachen nicht bekommen habe. Na und? Der Nachmittag/Abend war trotzdem lustig und im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich mich auch für andere freuen, wenn sie ein gutes Item abbekommen haben... auch dann, wenn ich es auch gerne gehabt hätte.



> und dann meckert ihr wieder über die tanks die hero nich packen, weil der off warri in der grp die def teile aus der letzten inst auf der bank hat ...


Ich maule nicht, wenn die nächste Hero nicht klappt weil der falsche die Platte bekommen hat. Denn der Tank muss wissen, ob er mit seinem Equip Hero tanken kann oder nicht. Wenn er meint er kanns und kanns dann doch nicht, dann ist seine Selbstüberschätzung schuld und nicht der Offwarri, der ne gute Platte auf der Bank hat.

MfG
Eli


----------



## Kite-X (4. Dezember 2008)

Weil sie IRGENDWANN mal Tanken wollen....

Ich habe schon zig Inis Raids etc gemacht.... Hatte aber Nie nen DK als Tank....

Und in Raids ist das so eine Sache wenn man in einen RND 25 geht 2 DK 2 Off Warris 2 Retris sind schon mal 6 die auf eine Item needen....
Dann meinen DKs auch meist noch hmm Hunteritem = DK Item..... Und Rollen da auch drauf -.-

Sind verdammt Itemgeil....


----------



## Domiel (4. Dezember 2008)

das problem liegt woanders..
nämlich das den leuten weisgemacht wurde ein dk kann auch tanken..
blödsinn! er kann zwar in non heros vlt tanken und danach?
richtig! das wars denn!
also liebe dk´s ihr seit dd´s und mehr nicht!


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Sammelantwort
> 
> 
> Danke, das wollte ich hören. Dir geht es nur um Dich (Egomanie) und um Dein Equipment (Itemgeilheit). Damit hast Du mich wunderbar bestätigt. Ich gehe Inis aus Spaß und nicht nur um das nächste geile Item abzugreifen.
> ...



Es würde dir helfen, Sätze ganz zu lesen, und nicht nur das was man lesen will. Oder du verstehst es echt nicht wie ich das meine...
However, ich finds ja schön wenn du aus Spaß an der Freude in die Ini's gehst. Ich geh wenig in Ini's und dann nur wenn da was dabei
ist was mich persönlich weiterbringt. Verteufle mich das ich anders Spaß hab als du.
Ganz davon abgesehen, darfst du deine Polemik gerne behalten und irgendwo anders einsetzen. Ich bin gerne bereit zu diskutieren, aber
nur wenn der Gegenüber auch dazu bereit ist.

"...und im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich mich auch für andere freuen, wenn sie ein gutes Item abbekommen haben"
Alleine dieser Satz disqualifiziert dich als Diskussionspartner. Einfach was zu unterstellen ist aber auch viel einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, klinke ich mich hier aus. Ich spiel weiter mit den ganzen Leuten die das so handhaben wie ich, und hab weiterhin kein
Problem eine Gruppe zu finden in der nach der Ini alle happy sind!

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Domiel (4. Dezember 2008)

Cheshire schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Mehr fällt mir zu dem Geschreibsel einfach nicht ein.
> Einfach nur
> ...



dann halt doch deine fr.sse!


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Es würde dir helfen, Sätze ganz zu lesen, und nicht nur das was man lesen will. Oder du verstehst es echt nicht wie ich das meine...
> However, ich finds ja schön wenn du aus Spaß an der Freude in die Ini's gehst. Ich geh wenig in Ini's und dann nur wenn da was dabei
> ist was mich persönlich weiterbringt. Verteufle mich das ich anders Spaß hab als du.
> Ganz davon abgesehen, darfst du deine Polemik gerne behalten und irgendwo anders einsetzen. Ich bin gerne bereit zu diskutieren, aber
> ...



seh ich ganz genauso ...ich geh auch mit 80 lvl 68 ern helfen , einfach aus spass ...der kollege über uns hat das aber wohl nich verstehen wollen .-)


----------



## Menticore1987 (4. Dezember 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> Einem Warlock bringt Wille mittlerweile recht viel, da seine "Teufeslrüstung" 30% der Willenskraft in Zaubermacht umsetzt. Wenn dann noch gut Zaubermacht und darüber hinaus Spellhaste drauf sind, ist das Item wohl für einen Destro-Hexer nicht soooo verkehrt.
> Würde zumindest keinem Hexer das übelnehmen, wenn er darauf würfelt. Nur so nebenbei.



Deswegen habe ich DestroWL geschrieben, Wille kann ein DämoWL brauchen für Destro ist Wille vollkommener Schwachsinn.
Und nen DestroWL guckt mal lieber das er als allerersten sein Hitcap erreicht was zigtausendmal wichtiger ist als die anderen Werte. Genauso würde ich ja nicht verstehen wenn ein Heiler Need auf ein Item mit Hit macht....die sollte nur ein Vergleich sein das gewisse Leute einfach nicht, oder noch nicht, wissen welche Werte für sie wirklich an Bedeutung haben und welche nicht.


p.s. hab grade bei nem Vorposter gesehen das einer sagt DK's seien nur DD's. Äh lol? Ich hatte etliche DK Tanks in Hero inis dabei und die Tanken wunderbar!


----------



## Elishebat (4. Dezember 2008)

@Nimeroth

Du ziehst Dich aus der Diskussion zurück? Dein gutes Recht, obwohl ich finde, dass es ein schwaches Bild abgibt, sich aus ner Diskussion zurückzuziehen, nur weil man ein wenig unter Beschuss gerät.

Ich habe das, was Du sagen willst, sehr gut verstanden. Und ich glaube, dass ist dein Problem an dieser Diskussion. Die Ausrede, "Ich spiele wenig, also darf ich das!" kombiniert mit der Verteidigung "Das ist meine Art in WOW Spaß zu haben, also lass mich in Ruhe!" täuscht einfach nicht darüber hinweg, dass es armselig ist und bleibt, Leute auszugrenzen weil sie eine Konkurrenz für Dich darstellen.

Übrigens wird es ein aus dem Kontext gerisenes Zitat es nicht schaffen, Dich in ein besseres Licht zurück. Jeder der Lesen kann, wird nachvollziehen können, dass ich mich auf Items bezogen habe, die ich auch gerne gehabt hätte und die ein anderer bekommen hat. Also auf eine Situation, die bei Dir gar nicht erst vorkommt, weil Du mit potenzieller Konkurrenz gar nicht erst Ini gehst.

MfG
Eli


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> @Nimeroth
> 
> Du ziehst Dich aus der Diskussion zurück? Dein gutes Recht, obwohl ich finde, dass es ein schwaches Bild abgibt, sich aus ner Diskussion zurückzuziehen, nur weil man ein wenig unter Beschuss gerät.
> 
> ...



Na gut, einmal noch...
Ich gerate nicht "ein wenig unter Beschuss". Alles was du machst, sind haltlose Unterstellungen aufzustellen obwohl du mich nicht kennst.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist dein zweiter Absatz. (Ich zitiere):



> Die Ausrede, "Ich spiele wenig, also darf ich das!" kombiniert mit der Verteidigung "Das ist meine Art in WOW Spaß zu haben, also lass mich in Ruhe!"



Das hab ich so nie gesagt, und der aufmerksame Leser wird das auch nicht so auffassen. Daran ändert auch dein Pseudo-Suggestives Geschreibsel nichts.
Ich habs oben schonmal geschrieben: Wenn du sachlich diskutieren willst gerne, aber so ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.

Als Erklärung zu deinem Satz hier:



> täuscht einfach nicht darüber hinweg, dass es armselig ist und bleibt, Leute auszugrenzen weil sie eine Konkurrenz für Dich darstellen.


Genau das ist der Punkt den du nicht verstehen willst. Die DK's/Vergelter/WasAuchImmer WÄREN gar keine Konkurrenz. Weil Ihre Rolle in dem Moment
ganz einfach die des DD's ist. Ich würfel ja im Gegenzug auch nicht auf DD Gear, und erwarte dann aber bitte auch das gleiche von den Kollegen.
Ist das echt egoistisch? Ich glaube kaum! Es gibt ein Sprichwort: "Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer".
Durch meine Konsequenz keine anderen Plattenträger mehr mitzunehmen, vermeide ich es lediglich, das ein unfairer Mensch auf etwas würfelt, was
er nicht als First-Gear braucht. Das ist alles. Eigentlich ganz klar.
Das ich damit zwangsläufig auch nette Mitspieler ausgrenze die das nicht so machen ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das tut mir zwar leid, aber wie gesagt
ist mir andernfalls meine Zeit zu schade.

Zu Guter Letzt: Das Zitat war nicht aus dem Kontext gerissen, weil es bei einem persönlichen Angriff in Form einer Unterstellung keinen Kontex gibt!
Zu deinem letzten Satz kann ich nur sagen, daß dies andersrum gesehen einfach die Konsequenz aus dem unfairen Verhalten einiger Spieler ist.
Wie gesagt, würde jeder Spieler respektieren das 1st Need über 2nd Need geht (so wie ich das auch mache und der Grösste Teil der Spieler), wäre das alles kein Prob.
Wenn dir aber zum Wiederholten Male eine Def. Brust weggewürfelt wird, für die du 10 Mal in ein und die selbe Instanz rennst, und derjenige dann laut
Armory das Ding die anzieht, weil er halt mit seiner Off-Brust doch mehr Schaden macht, dann resigniert man irgendwann.
Nochmals: Ich spiele aus Spaß, und nicht um mich ärgern zu müssen. Ich möchte im Spiel Vorwärts kommen und dabei auf ein höfliches und faires
Miteinander angewiesen. Wenn das halt so nicht klappt, dann muss man eben nachhelfen...
Mit meinem Mage hatte ich in all der Zeit WoW nie diese Probleme...komisch, oder?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Marob (4. Dezember 2008)

Menticore1987 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich DestroWL geschrieben, Wille kann ein DämoWL brauchen für Destro ist Wille vollkommener Schwachsinn.
> Und nen DestroWL guckt mal lieber das er als allerersten sein Hitcap erreicht was zigtausendmal wichtiger ist als die anderen Werte. Genauso würde ich ja nicht verstehen wenn ein Heiler Need auf ein Item mit Hit macht....die sollte nur ein Vergleich sein das gewisse Leute einfach nicht, oder noch nicht, wissen welche Werte für sie wirklich an Bedeutung haben und welche nicht.



Warum ein Destro-WL der das Hitcap erreicht hat seine Zaubermacht (und somit auch durch Willenskraft seine Teufelsrüstung und damit ebenso die Zaubermacht) nicht erhöhen soll, nur weil auf einem Item Willenskraft drauf ist, verstehe ich leider immer noch nicht.  Dein Heiler-Beispiel dagegen ist mMn vollauf richtig.

Das es wichtigere Attribute als Willenskraft für einen Destro-Hexer gibt ist klar, aber wenn man als Destro-Hexer einen wichtigen Wert  wie Trefferwertung "voll" hat (zusätzliche Trefferwertung über das Hitcap bringt nunmal nix), bringt ihm die Zaubermacht-Steigerung durch Willenskraft ggf aber doch noch etwas. 
Also pauschal zu sagen, ein Item mit Willenskraft darf von einem Hexer nicht per Bedarf erwürfelt werden, halte ich für absolut falsch. Klar würde ich auch sagen, ein Heiler der Bedarf drauf hat bekommt den Vorrang, aber pauschal eine solche Aussage zu treffen, der darf nicht auf dieses Item würfeln weil da Wille drauf ist, halte ich für falsch.
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem. Verschiedene Spieler haben verschiedene Wissenstände, und wenn der eine Spieler nicht weiß, dass der Hexer z.B. seine Trefferwertung voll hat, der Hexer selber aber das durchaus weiß, entstehen über den Bedarf eines Items eben Unstimmigkeiten.

Durch ein Ansprechen des Themas im Gruppenchat, sollten eigentlich aber solche Probleme relativ einfach gelöst werden können, wenn man sachlich argumentiert und nicht gleich aufbrausend wird. Das sollte eigentlich auch bei Tankitems etc funktionieren, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also könnte ich laut einiger Leute auch mal auf Verstärkerequip würfeln, weil ich ja auch das spielen könnte als zu heilen... gut zu wissen :>
> 
> Nein, ich finde, dass der Tank in der Instanz ein vorrecht auf das Tankequip hat. Alles andere sollte man absprechen bevor man in eine Instanz geht... ganz besonders bei Random-Gruppen.
> 
> Damit will ich nebenbei nicht sagen, dass alle DKs so sind wie oben beschrieben, das ist nur meine allgemeine Einstellung. Und nein, ich spiele keinen Tank.



darauf würfel ich demnächst auch und auf schami heal items anstatt auf ele^^


----------



## Menticore1987 (4. Dezember 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> Warum ein Destro-WL der das Hitcap erreicht hat seine Zaubermacht (und somit auch durch Willenskraft seine Teufelsrüstung und damit ebenso die Zaubermacht) nicht erhöhen soll, nur weil auf einem Item Willenskraft drauf ist, verstehe ich leider immer noch nicht.  Dein Heiler-Beispiel dagegen ist mMn vollauf richtig.
> 
> Das es wichtigere Attribute als Willenskraft für einen Destro-Hexer gibt ist klar, aber wenn man als Destro-Hexer einen wichtigen Wert  wie Trefferwertung "voll" hat (zusätzliche Trefferwertung über das Hitcap bringt nunmal nix), bringt ihm die Zaubermacht-Steigerung durch Willenskraft ggf aber doch noch etwas.
> Also pauschal zu sagen, ein Item mit Willenskraft darf von einem Hexer nicht per Bedarf erwürfelt werden, halte ich für absolut falsch. Klar würde ich auch sagen, ein Heiler der Bedarf drauf hat bekommt den Vorrang, aber pauschal eine solche Aussage zu treffen, der darf nicht auf dieses Item würfeln weil da Wille drauf ist, halte ich für falsch.
> ...



He jo mag sein aber sieh es mal so:
Auch wenn er nun das Hitcap erreicht hat und es droppt ein Item mit Wille ( und bitte, wenn man das Hitcap hat schaut man schon auf Spellpower aber Zeitgleich auf den Crit resp. Hastwert ) und der HolyP hat need, warum nicht überlassen?Mir als Shadow bringt Wille genauso Spelldmg und dazu noch Manareg, aber wenn da k.a. ne Hose droppt mit "55 Stamina, 44 Int, 65 Willenskraft einen Roten Sockel und noch 93 Spellpower und der Holy P braucht dat ding dann lass ich dem das auch, weil ich kann auch mit "Stamina, Int, Crit, Spelldmg und Manareg in form vom alle 5 sek x Mana" leben da ist das Teil beim Heiler wesentlich besser aufgehoben weil der ohne Mana so gut wie verloren ist.

Ich wollt hier auch nicht Pauschal in den Raum werfen das ein WL sich son Teil sonst wohin schieben kann, ABER das man evtl. mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch mal etwas überlegt und es vielleicht doch dem Heiler überlässt wo es besser aufgehoben wäre. Und dasselbe gilt auch für alle anderen Klassen die irgendeine andere Art Anziehen können und wohl eher Sekundär gebrauchen aber trotzdem Hirnlos needen.


----------



## Shac (4. Dezember 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Okay, dann bitte auch Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Fear und alles entfernen..
> 
> Was für eine unlogische aussagen. Wieso sollte das wieder entfernt werden? Das ist die einzige möglichkeit für nen DK ordentlich zu pullen. Rofl.



Frag en Retripala was er zum pullen hat nämlich rein gar nichts ich wurde jetzt bestimmt 2 dutzend mal der mob weggeklaut als ich ihn gerade erreicht hatte von irgendeiner anderen klasse die 30 Meter hinter mir stand. Außerdem kann doch Blizz dem Dk ebenso dem Retri ne ganz normale fernkampfpullattacke geben weil eigentlich stimmt es: bei nem Tank isses Mist wenn die Mobs plötzlich beim DK stehen durch die Kette,Als Retri ärgert man sich das die Klasse die beim Nahkampf dem Pala etwas ähnelt sowas kann während der Pala mal wieder leerausging. Bei Trashmobs nervts sowieso gewaltig wenn man mit etwas Abstand am Mob vorbeireitet und man plötzlich mit der Kette zurückgerissen wird.
Achja net zu vergessen weder HdG noch Fear ist zum pullen da von daher ist die Argumentation net richtig.


----------



## Fusie (4. Dezember 2008)

Paladin soll einen Einzelspot bekommen der auch minimalen Heiligschaden macht, also hat so auch ein Vergelter die Möglichkeit über Entfernung zu pullen.

Ansonsten, Ing. skillen und sich die Rakete auf die Handschuhe pappen, vielleicht nicht gerade die eleganteste Lösung, und hat auch einen langen CD von 1 Minute, aber besser als gar nichts.
Dann gab es ja auch noch den Bummerang bzw. den Raketenwerfer mit 2 Min. CD, der Bummerang dürfte inzwischen wohl aus der Mode sein, aber der Raketenwerfer mit +45 Ausdauer ist vielleicht den einen oder anderen Blick noch wert.


Und zum Thema an sich, zuerst wird der Loot in jener Reihenfolge verteilt in deren Funktion man in der Instanz ist, bedeutet der Tank bekommt die Tank Items, der Heiler die Heiler Sachen, und die DDler den DDler Kram.
Danach kommen jene dran um sich ihr alternatives Set zusammen zu stellen, bzw. was dann noch liegen zu bleiben droht wird entweder gezippt und die Splitter am Ende verwürfelt, oder es wird direkt gewürfelt und der Gewinner kann es verticken.

Eigentlich ganz einfache Vorgaben, wer sich nicht daran hält oder wem die Regeln nicht gefallen, nicht mit kommen und gut ist es.

Gab hier und da auch schon manche Situationen wo ich gedacht habe, was will der/die mit dem Item, aber ok, kurz bereden und meist war die Sache dann schnell geklärt und es ging weiter.


----------



## Su-Si (4. Dezember 2008)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Also bezüglich des Anspruchs aufgrund des Wertes eine Tanks kan ich dir ja zustimmen, beim Rest fällt es schwer. Sicherlich sind niergendwo Verhaltensregel für "Gier" und "Bedarf" festgeschrieben, doch trifft das auf verdammt viele Dinge menschlichen Verhaltens zu. Trotzdem fällt man negativ auf, wenn man sich wie die letzte Sau benimmt und normale Umgangsformen misachtet.
> Ähnlich sehe ich es mit dem würfeln in wow, sicher kann man für seinen char einiges verwenden, hätte also Interesse an dem Gegenstand. *Aber "Bedarf" bedeutet für mich* (...)



Genau darum gehts. Das fett gedruckte zeigt genau, wo das Problem liegt. Für dich heisst Bedarf dies. Das heisst aber nciht, dass jemand, der bedarf anders vesteht (und das kann man hie rleicht), der Teufel ist (hast du nicht gesagt, dein Post war wirklich nett). Die Situation beim Wegwürfeln ist sehr ärgerlich, deshalb ist aber nicht die eine Seite (halt imemr die andere als die eigene ^^) automatisch im Unrecht. Man hat halt das Problem, dass man diese entscheidende Frage anders sieht, zu spät erkannt.
Ja, man kann es ebenfalls sehr gut so sehen wie du, darum eignet sich das Thema für mich nicht so richtig zum Streiten:-). Ich sehe es halt nicht ganz so, aber wie ich geschrieben habe: Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich gehe jetzt wirklich nicht über Leichen in Inis (zumindest nicht über die der Gruppe), aber wenn es ein Item gibt, dass ich tatsächlich gut brauchen kann, dann ist mir nicht ganz einsichtig, dass man es für selbstverständlich hält, dass ein anderes Gruppenmitglied ein Vorrecht darauf haben soll, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Ich hatte allerdings noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit dieser Frage, was daran liegen kann, dass mir diese interessante (und für eine Seite immer ärgerliche^^) Situation noch nicht untergekommen ist. Spiele eh meist mit Leuten zusammen, die zumindest auf meiner Freundesliste stehen, oder halt aus der Gilde kommen. Mag sein, dass ich daher das Ausmass des Problems nicht ganz erfasse^^ 
Als soweit Nichtbetroffener kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in den "Bedarf" bislang nicht mehr hineininterpretiere, als das Wort aussagt. Sehe Tank und DD als gleichwertig an und wenn beide ein Item wirklich brauchen können, dann sollen sie halt drum würfeln, wie es Andere auch müssen. Vielleicht geht der DD ja nun 1 Std später ebenfalls als Tank los (dass er das kann, war ja Prämisse) und freut sich dann genauso über das Item, das er dann genauso gut brauchen kann, wie der Tank zuvor. Habe noch keinen wirklichen Grund gehört, warum keiner auf Gegenstände würfeln dürfen soll, die er generell gut brauchen kann, wenn er gerade und nur in dieser GRuppe einen Part einnimmt, der ihm das nach ungeschriebenen "Regeln" verbieten soll. 

Naja, zumindest kann man eines aus diesem Thread lernen: Ofensichtlich gibt es zwei grundverschiedene Ansätze zu dieser Frage. Daher sollte man vermutlich vor jeder Ini/Raid einmal Klartext reden und sich auf etwas einigen, bevor es zu solchen unschönen Situationen kommt.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (4. Dezember 2008)

vllt noch ein bisschen kaese zum whine?


----------



## RegokGer (5. Dezember 2008)

das die meisten ninjalooter todesritter ist ganz einfach zu erklären.



70% der ganzen dummen 12-16jährigen hat sich nen dk gemacht.


von 100 ninjalooter sind 85 unter 16

= die anzahl von todesritter ninjalootern ist über der von andren klassen.


----------



## Lari (5. Dezember 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> 70% der ganzen dummen 12-16jährigen hat sich nen dk gemacht.


Das hast du aber schön verallgemeinert. Selbst gerade 17 geworden oder wie?


----------



## RegokGer (5. Dezember 2008)

ne schon bischen älter.


ist einfach logisches denken, die meisten älteren kapieren wenigstens das es nen spiel ist . bei u16 (eigendlich u18) ist der prozentsatz derjenigen die das nicht kapieren deutlich höher


----------



## Lari (5. Dezember 2008)

Dann hast du ein völlig falsches Bild von Jugendlichen. Nicht gerade wenige "Erwachsene" haben es in diesem Bezug auch faustdick hinter den Ohren.
Man kann so ein Problem nicht auf eine Altersgruppe schieben, das ist abhängig vom Spieler alleine, und nicht seinem Alter.


----------



## War-Rock (15. Dezember 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein völlig falsches Bild von Jugendlichen. Nicht gerade wenige "Erwachsene" haben es in diesem Bezug auch faustdick hinter den Ohren.
> Man kann so ein Problem nicht auf eine Altersgruppe schieben, das ist abhängig vom Spieler alleine, und nicht seinem Alter.




Richtig, mein Bruder ist selbst erst 16 und er kann mit dem DK echt gut Tanken, er hat sich die Skillung selbst durch logisches Denken erarbeitet. Aggro halten kann er wie nichts. Während ich Krieger mitte 20 kenne, die meinen auf Fury tanken zu müssen und damals auf Full epic nicht mal gegen mich als grün Blauer WL gruul tanken konnten und meinen imba zu sein und immer über andere ablästern zu müssen nur weil die was falsch gemacht haben was sie nicht wissen konnten. Z.B. einer der bei Random-Gruul mal nen Bodypull gemacht hat weil es sein erster Raid war und er den Aggro Radius nicht richtig einschätzen konnte.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit noch auf einem anderen Server gespielt, aber als dort zu 90% nur noch min T5 Kara und 80% Heroics mit Full epic angefordert wurden haben wir (Ich, mein Bruder und ein Kumpel) den Server gewechselt. Zumal auf dem alten auch sehr viele möchte gern PGs unterwegs waren. Klar, wenn man keine Ahnunug von der Klasse und den encountern hat muss man auch max. Overgeared da rein.

Ok, der neue server sah erst sehr vielversprechend aus, doch mittlerweile hält sich meine Freude hier zu sein in Grenzen. Z.b. seitdem ich gestern mit einem Moonkin, der in einer Gilde der server Top 15 war, in einer Instanz war und er meinte dort einen auf imba machen zu müssen. Kurz gesagt er bekam ca. ein Drittel bis die Hälfte der Heilung von mir rein, weil er immer overnuken musste. Dann beim 3. Boss in hdz4 hatte er nach 5 sekunden aggro gezogen, ich hab ihn dann sterben lassen außerdem hat er eh zu viel Schaden bekommen und er meint im Chat sein tod wär meine schuld - als wenn ich da was machen könnte. Ich sage ihm er soll halt nicht aggro ziehen. Er meint nur man müsste auch aggro halten. Ich sage, da wäre er bei mir doch wohl an der falschen adresse, was er verneinte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder mir von einer Gilde wo ich mich beworben habe noch nicht mal eine Absage bekam. Sie sind halt server Top 10, haben trotzdem grade mal naxx 10 und os 10 clear. oO
Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass schlimmer als leute die ihre Imbaness meinen nach außen präsentieren zu müssen die sind, die es tuen und dann nicht mal gut sind. 
Auf dem Server hat die Ally fast ein verhältnis von 75/25 und dennoch sind es zwei Horde Gilden, die im PvE Contend vorne liegen.
Außerdem ist dort in Randoms ein eigenartiges Need system vorhanden. Immer wird Gier gemacht. Nicht wie sonst dass nur enchanter Gier machen und sonst gepasst wird, bzw. geneeded.

Das Zeigt mir eines, es hängt nie vom Server, einer Klasse, dem Alter oder sonst was ab, wie die Leute drauf sind. Der Server Wechsel hat mich/uns eher vom Regen in die Traufe gebracht. Einziger Ausweg ist und bleibt eine vernünftige Gilde zu joinen oder selbst eine zu gründen, wobei das ohne einen Startpool von mind. 10 Accs sehr schwer ist und lange dauert.


----------



## Kuya (16. Dezember 2008)

Da ich unglaubliche Langeweile habe und sowieso nicht Schlafen kann, habe ich mir den ganzen Thread einmal bis zu Ende durchgelesen.
Das erste, was sich mir als "Aussage" wie ein roter Faden seit Seite 1 "nötigt" niedergeschrieben zu werden ist:



> ALLE PAUSCHALISIERUNGEN SIND SCHEISSE


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten.. was den Todesgriff betrifft:
Es gibt eben Idioten die einfach drauf los grabben, aber wie man sieht...



> In einer Instanz standen wir vor einer 3er Mobgruppe, darunter war ein Castermob. Ich pulle mit Feenfeuer den ersten Mob da ich nicht anstürmen kann ohne die Aggro der danebenstehenden Mobgruppe zu holen, ich sah das der einte Mob Mana hat, aber wusste nicht das es ein RangeDD ist. Bevor ich also dem Magier sagen konnte er solle doch bitte den zauber unterbrechen damit der Castermob zu mir kommt, holt der Todesritter ihn mit Todesgriff schön an meiner position und das dann bei jeder Mobgruppe wo ein RangeDD ist. ;-)



...genauso gibts auch Leute, (wie mich zB.) die sogar regelmäßig Castermobs zum Tank pullen und mit Auto-Attack auf die "Aggroübernahme" des Tanks warten, sowie eben auch das Pullen von flüchtenden oder gefearten Mobs, sowie Mobs die an Healern oder anderen Castern Kleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine andere Verallgemeinerung die mich hier etwas ärgerte, war (Seite 3 glaube ich) die Aussage "wer Feart schon in einer Instanz ohne Ausdrücklich darum gebeten wordenzu Sein".  ANTWORT: "ICH"!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...also jedenfalls, bevor "Fluch der Tollkühnheit" vom "Werkzeug eines elitären Warlocks zur nutzlosesten Fähigkeit seit unsichtbares entdecken generft wurde,
habe ich das: "Mimimi der Warlock hat gefeart", in Random-Grps. immer hören müssen. (Jedenfalls die ersten 5 Minuten lang).
Nachdem diese "von Vorurteilen behafteten" Flamer dann realisiert haben, das ein: "Kontrolliertes Fear-Jonglieren", und weiterhin DMG aufs Main-Target fahren ebenso möglich, also auch Effizient wie das Sheep ist, (bei nahezu selbem Risiko), hieß es plötzlich "ich wär ein guter Warlock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab eigentlich so immer gespielt, wenn Fehlpulls oder eben Mobs den Healer, Ele, oder den Shadow belästigt haben, und ihn solange darin gehalten, bis der Tank halt Zeit für selbigen hatte.

Schief ging das Insgesammt wohl nur 2-3x (wo ich gesilenced oder gestunnt wurde, aber es kann nicht immer alles Glatt gehen).

Jetzt wurde es natürlich leider weggenerft, (Damit endet in meinen Augen der Warlock-Titel: "Meister des Fears", denn er war die einzige Klasse die 99,9% Kontrolle über sein Fear hatte, wenn er denn wollte.

Last but not least:
...damit ich nicht zu sehr Ooff-Topic bin für den TE:

Mit meiner Magierin Beispielsweise, war ich 17x in BSF, nur  für die Robe von Argual. Beim 18x [Pala (Heal), Schurke, Schurke, Magierin (ich), und Dudu (Tank)], rate mal wer mir als einziger die Robe wegwürfelte, und während dem 89er need-wurf irgendwas von Heal Equip gemurmelt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rege ich mich darüber so sehr auf, dass ich extra nen Thread erstelle "ALLE DRUIDEN SIND SCHEISSE?",  nein - natürlich nicht. Wieso auch..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(...bin selber sogar Jemand, der bei "Bedarf" manchmal "Gier" macht, weil der andere "Warlock" 3 Level unter mir ist, und wesentlich schlechter Equipt ist wie ich...). 

Gibt also auch "Ausnahmen", und diese machen nunmal meißt 50% der sog. Norm aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne... lieben Gruß und einen schönen guten Morgen wünscht euch:

"Kuyaneth Nemózha, Feuerteufel des Todesordens, und Barde zu Hofe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *findet den Avatar von Lillyan total niedlich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffeeschlürfer (16. Dezember 2008)

Huhu....

Spiele selbst ein DK Tank....

Noch viel viel ärgerliche wie ein normaler ninjaloot ist wenn man mit einer Gruppe gleich mehrere hero´s geht....
War noch ein DK als DD mit....

Sind Nexus hero, Endboss dropt den epic gurt für DD...
Da ich als Tank mit war sag ich gleich "Wow hätt ich auch gern, aber gz dir"

Alles jut alles toll.... next ini / dropp deff klamotte / andere DK Ninjaloot weg...


----------



## Greezor (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele selber einen DK und ich kann den Unmut vieler Tank Krieger verstehen!
Neulich war ich mit 2 anderen DK in der Violetten Festung Hero.
Ich hatte schon eine ganze Weile nach einer Hero GRP gesucht und wurde vom Tank DK gefragt (bevor er mich in die grp holte) ob ich Need auf Tank Equip hätte, was ich natürlich verneinte da ich ja DD bin! ich wusste nichtmal genau was da dropt für Tanks weil ich Atlas Loot noch nicht wieder neu installiert hatte.
Wusste halt nur das es ein Tank Item ist.

Wir haben halt in der GRP vorher abgemacht das der Tank DK die Tank Items bekommt. Als wir dann den Boss gelegt haben dropte die Epic Tank Platten rüssi.
fast hätte ich auch auf need gemacht als ich die werte wie 115 Stärke 95 Ausdauer sah als ich bemerkte da unten deff werte standen! Also habe ich gepasst damit der DK Tank bekommt was abgesprochen war.

Der zweite DD Dk hat aber ganz frech auf need gemacht und hätte die Hose auch fast bekommen. Glaube 2 Punkte beim würfeln unterlag er dem DK Tank.
In dem Fall hat der Tank DK zum Glück seine Rüssi bekommen. Er sagte noch er hätte schon fast 1 1/2 Wochen in der Inni verbracht ohne Glück gehabt zu haben. So ein verhalten des zweiten DD Dk ist unter aller Sau. Ich habe sowas in letzter Zeit auch schon öfter erlebt. Mir wurde neulich erst im Nexus der Epic Plattengütel von einem DK weggewürfelt der für den Bosskampf jointe, obwohl es eine klare Absprache gab.

Ich merke selbst das kaum noch einer Lust hat DK mit zu nehmen wegen solcher Vorfälle, was ich echt schade finde. Ich meine ein normaler Spieler macht doch nicht so eine Pisse! Ich habe in random grp schon massig fun gehabt und einige gute Leute kennen gelernt. Adde regelmäßig irgendwelche Tanks und Heiler weil die echt Mangelware sind. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen so ein mist ab zu ziehen. Leider scheinen einige Casual Gamer Kids ( reine Einschätzung meinerseits ) anders zu denken. Ich schätze einfach das viele nehmen was ihnen in die Finger fällt. Ich kann ja verstehen das viele Leute nicht die zeit aufbringen können wie ich zb. Aber als DD Tank equip zu würfeln ist einfach unter aller Sau!

Im Moment macht mir DK auch noch kaum Fun weil es echt schwer geworden ist ne Hero Grp zu finden die einen wegen solcher Vorfälle mit nimmt. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich erstmal ne DK Pause mache bis die Welle abgeschwappt ist.


----------



## Kuya (16. Dezember 2008)

> m Moment macht mir DK auch noch kaum Fun weil es echt schwer geworden ist ne Hero Grp zu finden die einen wegen solcher Vorfälle mit nimmt. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich erstmal ne DK Pause mache bis die Welle abgeschwappt ist.



Die Pause mach ich schon auf 62.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So gut wie keiner hat "jede" Klasse auf 70 (bzw. 80 halt), 
aber nahezu "Jeder" (bzw. viele), mindestens eine.
UND jeder von denen, hat einen DK, (und sei es nur aus reiner Neugierde auf die neue Klasse).

Deswegen wird mein DK auf keinen Fall mein Main, oder Twink Nummer 1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber, das Problem mit Ini-Grp's finden... naja.. also ich kann nicht von Hero-Inis sprechen, da ich zu den gemütlichen Levlern gehöre, aber  in meinem Fall: "Wenn man sich von vornimmt, sich auf einen Bereich zum Leveln zu spezialisieren", (Unholy DD in meinem Fall), dann schreib ich bei der Gruppensuche (als auch im /4er Channel) immer dazu.. "Unholy DK (DD), Level XX sucht Grp. für XX. (Und weise auf Nachfrage immer darauf hin, dass mir Tanken ohnehin nicht liegt. Dann können die sich sicher sein, dass ich kein Interesse an Tank-Equip habe.

Funktioniert bei mir bestens, (Allerdings isses auch erst bei den Hero-Ini's so schlimm, wenn jeder DK daran Arbeitet, Equip für beide "Rollen" zu sammeln).

Muss man halt vorher antesten, was für eine Art Mensch man da hat. 

(Ich werde dann als Mage oder Warlock Gruppen suchen, und wenn die nochmal in ne HC-Ini wollen, und mich mitnehmen möchten, werde ich auf meinen DK wechseln. (DD's sind bei mir ja beide). Sollte ich dann Tanken wollen, Farm ich mir den Kram mit meiner Gilde im Anschluss.


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2008)

Was mich stört ist die Masse an Melees, die sich im Moment in meinem Levelbereich bewegt. Jede Gruppe besteht mindestens aus drei Melees, und die Mobs fahren gerne AoE Schaden. Also hab ich mehr zum HEilen, als wenn auch Rangeds dabei wären, die eben nicht am Mob im AE stehen.
Aber ansonsten seh ich DKs auch gerne, da sie guten Schaden fahren und nicht wie ein Mage direkt umfallen.
Haarig wirds dann wieder, wenn die DKs ihre Verteidigung vernachlässigen, DD-geil sind und ich ruckzuck oom bin, weil ich mit dem Heilen garnicht mehr hinterkomme.
Hoffe, dass es so langsam wieder besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> das problem liegt woanders..
> nämlich das den leuten weisgemacht wurde ein dk kann auch tanken..
> blödsinn! er kann zwar in non heros vlt tanken und danach?
> richtig! das wars denn!
> also liebe dk´s ihr seit dd´s und mehr nicht!



so siehts mal aus. ich sag es immer wieder, aber mir glaubt niemand.

waren neulich ganz normal im nexus und hatten nan 78erDK als tank dabei, inkl der imba-frost-tankskillung. 

nach dem 3. whipe beim ersten boss hat er angefangen zu weinen, weil sein equipment zu schlecht ist oder so....keine ahnung. mein bruder ist mit seinem 72er schutzpala gekommen und wir sind da durch, ohne ien weiteres mal abzunippeln....

was sagt uns das? der DK ist dazu da, ne weile spass zu haben und ordentlich raufzuknüppeln..aber tanken? im läbbe net


----------



## Kuya (16. Dezember 2008)

> was sagt uns das? der DK ist dazu da, ne weile spass zu haben und ordentlich raufzuknüppeln..aber tanken? im läbbe net



Naja.. ich habe den DK auch nie als "Main Tank, alá Pala oder Def Warri gesehen, sondern mehr als Off-Tank alá Furorwarri.

Caster hat Aggro und Tank hat alle Hände voll zu tun?

Off-Warri Charged und Tankt den Mob solange...
DK macht Todesgriff und tut dann das selbe...

passt ja auch gut.

2 Klassen die sich als Main-Tank eignen, und jetzt auch 2 Klassen die sich als Off-Tank eignen. (Bzw. der Vergelter ja auch mittlerweile).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Dezember 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja.. ich habe den DK auch nie als "Main Tank, alá Pala oder Def Warri gesehen, sondern mehr als Off-Tank alá Furorwarri.
> 
> Caster hat Aggro und Tank hat alle Hände voll zu tun?
> 
> ...



genau so ist es. aber als maintank ist der DK einfach nicht geeignet. oder nur in verbindung mit einem SEHR guten heiler, der den ganzen schaden wegheilen muss, den der DK so frisst... ein tolles equip wiegt eben keinen guten schild auf. dann könnte ja auch jeder furor als maintank durchgehen....

ein dk ist eigentlich ein reiner DD, mit der fähigkeit, dem MT mal eben 1 oder 2 mobs vom hals zu halten. das wars auch schon


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.



Nope das sehe ich auch als druide ein bisschen anders

Platte mit verteidigung sind Tankitems und für Tank items wo ein dd kein Firstneed drauf zu haben hat den er ist nun mal als dd eingeplant.
Wenn er Tank ist soll er auch als Tank mitgehen dann bekommt er das Tankgear aber wenn wer als DD eingeplant ist hat er nicht auf firstneed zu würfeln.

zumal sind es ja auch unterschiedliche Werte die ein Platte DD als ein Platte Tank brauch.

Ich hab nun nicht das Probs mit DK´s da sie mir nix weg würfeln können aber ich kann mich gut in unsere Freunde in der Büchse reinversetzen.

LG Paci


----------



## -Therion- (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie alle wieder die Vorurteilskiste auspacken.

Downgradet bitte alle euren Account auf WoW Classic.


----------



## NightshadowXT (16. Dezember 2008)

Hm ... was ich hier so höre ist schon schlimm...

Ich selbst spiele auch DK und bin Unholy DD geskillt. Das heißt für mich, ok mal kucken ob gute DD Items droppen. Wenn dann halt mal nen Tankitem droppt, dann kucken ich eben immer ob der Tank Need drauf macht. Wenn ja, dann lass ich ihm das Item, wenn er keinen Need hat dann nehm ichs.
Ich bin so jemand der eher anderen den Vortritt auf Items lässt, zumindest wenn ich sie nicht hundertprozentig haben will, oder wenn sie für mich nur ne geringe Verbesserung wären und jemand anderes sie mehr braucht.

Ansonsten was so die Menge der DKs angeht muss ich schon zugeben das es manchmal etwas nervig zu sehen das außer mir nur 3 andere DKs ne Gruppe für ne Instanz suchen, aber naja^^

Und Todesgriff nutze ich in Instanzen auch recht gern, eben um Castermobs in range zu holen oder um mal den Heiler oder nem rangend DD nen Mob abzunehmen wenn er aggro hat. 

Gruß


----------



## Monyesak (16. Dezember 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wie alle wieder die Vorurteilskiste auspacken.
> 
> Downgradet bitte alle euren Account auf WoW Classic.



wenn du noch classic spielst is das dein problem


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag eig. auch keine dk's aber sie sind schon gute tanks in instanzen.
und vom verhalten, das liegt an der person nicht klasse.


----------



## Reca (16. Dezember 2008)

also ich mag todesritter sehr hab selber einen hoch gezockt kann denn eins a zocken haben alle zu mir gesagt als dd benutz ich auch Todesgriff in inis  aber ich  bin meistens mit der gleichen gruppe in einer ini und mit denn auch in ts und der sagt halt mal zieh denn mal zu mir^^

todesritter ist einfach nur geil er ist easy zu spielen find sogar leichter als krieger  nur wer lesen kann ich klar in vorteil die meisten lesen nicht und meinen zb als blut dk sie brauchen keine seuchen am gegner einfach auf ignorliste packen und gut ist es  

wer denn dk nicht zocken kann solls lassen ist bei denn andern klassen auch soo ...hab einen lvl 80 hm in der gilde der ist voll mit level 80 hero sachen und hat ne dps von 1k bei denn sind wipps vorpogrammiert in jede ini weil sein dmg fehlt einfach auf ignor und passt schon  der halb server hat denn auf ignor^^


----------



## Ascanius (16. Dezember 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> das die meisten ninjalooter todesritter ist ganz einfach zu erklären.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habe viel blödsinn in diesem thread gelesen aber das ist echt das non+ultra!

Allein diese Aussage die du (da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) anhand keiner Quelle, Statistik belegnen kannst, sondern die du dir einfach mal aus den Fingern gesaugt hast, lässt darauf schließen das du selbst nicht einen sonderlich weiten geistigen horizont besitzt... kann mich natürlich auch irren.

Das Problem mit dem sich dieser thread hier befasst ist weder von der Klasse, dem Alter oder der Fraktion abhängig. Das ist eine Frage des Charakters der Person die vor dem Rechner sitzt. Man ist eben ein A****loch oder man ist keins. 

Geht mir echt aufen Zeiger, das einige immer die "Kiddies" für jegliches Üel verantworlich machen und zeigen müssen das sie doch so viel reifer und erfahrener sind. Im Zweifel sind aber jene Leute 28 Jahre alt, haben nen abgebrochenen Hauptschulabschluss in der Tasche, und kassieren seit 10 Jahren Hartz4 und kriegen im RL nichts aber wirklich garnichts gebacken... wer sich dann so profilieren muss,  (weil er vll 2,5,10 oder sogar 20 Jahre älter ist) bei dem läuft wirklich was verkehrt.


----------



## FieserFiesling (16. Dezember 2008)

wenn euch die ganzen todesritter nerven, erstellt selber einen und zeigt ihnen, wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich renne in instanzen (und bitte hoert mal auf inzen zu sagen!!) nur mit leuten aus der gilde rum...
todesrandoms aus der hoelle werden ignoriert.
machts aehnlich...dann habt ihr die probleme auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Iodun (16. Dezember 2008)

lustiger thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. wen der todesritter dem tank den mob weggreift hat er verdient zu sterben^^
2. zum looten. ich habe meinen auf unheilig geskillt und bevorzuge tankequip (was soll das andere auch)
3. wie ich das zum reiern finde das wenn jemandem was nicht passt sofort das wort "kiddie" kommt

zu 1. mir ist das paarmal in ner ini passiert das ich im wahn todesgriff gemacht hab. ich hab die fähigkeit einfach aus fingerreichweite gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 2. da der todesritter in frostpräsenz wunderbar als tank funktionieren kann lootet man selbstverständlich tankequip

Zu 3. das wort "kiddie" immer wieder gern benutzt wenn leute zu dumm sind zu flamen. und wie lustig kreativ die immer werden einen als 12 jährigen hinzustellen. meine kumpels und ich hatten schon die ein oder anderen bauchschmerzen vom lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. es sind auch irgendwie immer die selben leute die diese kiddiespams bringen. irgendwie sollte man sich fragen wer hier das problem hat.


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Habe viel blödsinn in diesem thread gelesen aber das ist echt das non+ultra!
> 
> Allein diese Aussage die du (da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) anhand keiner Quelle, Statistik belegnen kannst, sondern die du dir einfach mal aus den Fingern gesaugt hast, lässt darauf schließen das du selbst nicht einen sonderlich weiten geistigen horizont besitzt... kann mich natürlich auch irren.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^

is der süss .... darauf anworte ich mit 



Ascanius schrieb:


> Habe viel blödsinn in diesem thread gelesen aber das ist echt das non+ultra!
> 
> Allein diese Aussage die du (da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) anhand keiner Quelle, Statistik belegnen kannst, sondern die du dir einfach mal aus den Fingern gesaugt hast, lässt darauf schließen das du selbst nicht einen sonderlich weiten geistigen horizont besitzt... kann mich natürlich auch irren.



merkste was ?


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe nen DK. Ich würde aber nicht auf Tank-Equip würfeln, da ich mir den DK als DD erstellt habe und auch so nutze. Man sollte sich schon vorher festlegen, welche Rolle man nun spielen will. Natürlich überschneiden sich viele Items von Tank und DK leider, da kann man aber nichts machen. Ich würde einem Tank trotzdem nie sein Deff-Equip wegwürfeln. Da hat er nunmal Vorrang. Er muss uns ja auch am Leben erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Klasse, oder? SO ist der Mensch nun einmal... Ansonsten würfelt wohl jeder auf das Item, welches zu einer Verbesserung seines Equips beiträgt, oder?
Außerdem wurden meine Fähigkeiten als DK schon oft als Unterstützung von den Tanks geschätzt.

LG Gwynny


----------



## hoti82 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich zum beispiel unterstüze meinen Tank in der ini in dem ich ihn fernkampf  mobs mit dem todesgrief in nahkammreichweite bringen. des weiteren sind es nicht nur dk wos ninjy looter gibt. Ninjalooter sind einfach nur kleinen kinder die kene ahnung von der klasse haben und ihr regt euch hier über kinder auf die nicht wissen können weils ihnen niemand  erklärt was sie als dk nehmen dürfen  und was nicht. bevor ihr hier weiter über Vorurteile diskutiert. solltet ihr euch erst mal in deren situation versetzten.

Und wenn ihr wirklich mal anständige leute und dk´s in der gruppe hättet käme es nicht zu son enm Fall. Leute ihr sucht immer ausreden und vorurteile fast euch lieber selber an die nase und versetzt euch in die lage eines Kindes dann kapiert ihr das auch mal.


----------



## Ascanius (16. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> is der süss .... darauf anworte ich mit
> 
> ...




lol^^

Ich? und ob! , nur du offensichtlich garnichts mehr, ROFL....netter flameversuch, komm gleich nochmal, einen versuch gebe ich dir noch^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Dezember 2008)

Fangt gar nicht erst mit einem Flamewar hier an....


----------



## softcake_orange (16. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, (der Threadtitel bezieht sich nicht auf DK alleine, ist einfach das aktuelle Beispiel)
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...




Er hat auf ein Schild gewürfelt, welches er nicht tragen kann? 
Ticket und fertig...

Ich schlage allerdings vor das Spiel zu wechseln. Dann gibt es auch keine Irritationen mehr was Tank/DD etc. angeht. 

WARHAMMER ONLINE hat da ganz klare Abgrenzungen der Archetypen und so etwas kann dir in Warhammer einfach nicht passieren. Und ein derartiges Verhalten sowieso erst recht nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Dezember 2008)

Leute! Seht es doch endlich ein!!

Der Todesritter ist ja unheimlich böse! Und jeder der unglaubliche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat wird sich nen DK mit dem Namen "Killa" oder "Deathknight" erstellen!

Vor allem wenn er bis Lv 55 schon garnicht mit ner anderen Klasse zurecht kam! "Oh die Mobs sind ja alle so schwer und mit dem Todesritter geht es sooo leicht!!"

Er kriegt halt erstmal alles hinterhergeschmissen!

Dafür gibt es aber auch Spieler die in Ordnung sind und sich nen Todesritter erstellt haben! Leider gehen sie zur Zeit noch in der Masse der Chaoten unter aber es gibt sie!

Doch spätestens in Nordend merken viele Todesritter das es nicht reicht wenn man ne Heldenklasse hinterhergeschmissen kriegt! Und nur die, die auch was können werden wieder mitgenommen!

Deshalb iggt jeden der Nervt! Ob DK, Krieger, Pala, Hunter usw!

Und spielt einfach mit denen Leuten, mit denen es Spaß macht!!


----------



## Dalfi (16. Dezember 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Also ich habe nen DK. Ich würde aber nicht auf Tank-Equip würfeln, da ich mir den DK als DD erstellt habe und auch so nutze. Man sollte sich schon vorher festlegen, welche Rolle man nun spielen will. Natürlich überschneiden sich viele Items von Tank und DK leider, da kann man aber nichts machen. Ich würde einem Tank trotzdem nie sein Deff-Equip wegwürfeln. Da hat er nunmal Vorrang. Er muss uns ja auch am Leben erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deshalb spiele ich ORC ^^

Hab nen HM und nen DK beide als reine DD´s und nix anderes wird er jemals sein, nicht weil ich ihm die Fähigkeit zu Tanken abspreche, sondern mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hab mal nen Dudu erstellt weil der HM mich genervt hat und schon im Kloster gemerkt, das Tanken nix für mich ist.

Ich hab bisher noch keine Probleme mit DK´s gehabt, da gibt es andere Klassen die mir da einfallen, z.B.: der Schamane, kommt mit als Heiler und dann....

"oh das braucht ich für mein Dmg Equip und das für mein Unterstützer Equip und das für mein Style Equip und das zum Dissen" usw. und zwar auf alles von STOFF bis SCHWERE RÜSTUNG und das war nicht nur einmal der Fall, mittlerweile ist er aus der Gilde und aus der in der er danach war rausgeflogen und ich verstehe warum er kurz bevor er zu uns kam den Server gewechselt hatte.

Wahrscheinlich hatte er aufm alten Server alle Gilden durch.

Deswegen flame ich ja auch nicht alle Schamis sondern nehme sie weiterhin gerne mit.


----------



## Knallnator (16. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich bin tank und hatte noch nie das problem mit dks. das wurde alles schön besprochen, wer was haben kann. und hc ini´s geh ich eh nur mit stamm.

grüsse


----------



## Bobtronic2 (16. Dezember 2008)

das ist nur der Neid das Man als Dk entweder als dd oder Tank mit in Inis gehen kann ohne umzuskillen.Und wenn ich Def´f sachen brauchen mache ich Halt need dafür ist Gier und Bedarf da,wenn es net passt der hat halt Pech.


----------



## Kayano (16. Dezember 2008)

Aber was witzig is von wegen DKs machen need auf Tanksachen...

...ich schreibe in den Suchechannel "Suche nur noch nen DD für Instanz XY" und melden tut sich, na? Ein DK. Als DD. Also lade ich ihn ein und frage ihn gleich "Hast du auf Trinket YZ need?" (Tanktrinket), er daraufhin "Klar, bin ja eigentlich Tank", k dann macht man einfach rechtsklick auf besagten DK, Einladung zurücknehmen, neuen DD suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer sich als DD meldet hat als solcher zu spielen und nicht aus kuriosen Gründen need auf Tanksachen anzumelden.

Vorher absprechen hilft Würfelprobleme zu vermeiden. Und wenn du skeptisch bist mach PM rein ^^


----------



## Knallnator (16. Dezember 2008)

genau so ist es.

ich würfel als tank auch nicht um second equip wenn ein dd first need hat.


----------



## Amiria87 (16. Dezember 2008)

Also jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, hab selten so eine dümmliche Aufmachung für 'ne Beschwerde gesehen. Ich mein das jetzt viele Leute nen DK spielen ist klar und das einige Leute sobald sie in Ini's gehen, auch ein 
geiles Equip haben wollen steht ausser Frage. Aber mal ganz im ernst das trifft auf jede Klasse zu und zwar schon seit den Anfangstagen von WoW.
Ich bin selbst Todesritter und könnt mir momentan auch keine bessere Klasse vorstellen und wenn dann jemand mit so einem hirnverbrannten Thema anfängt nervt das schon.
Ich mein soll ich mich jetzt auch im Forum über jeden kleinkram aufregen? War am Wochenende z.B. im nexus Hero und was hab ich für ein Glück mein lag ersehnter Plattengurt dropt endlich. Fröhlich und Stolz wie ein Kleinkind auf mein erstes Epic-Equip würfel ich gekonnt auf "Bedarf" und was seh ich...? So'n scheiss Mage macht das gleiche und ich zieh den kürzeren.
Aber renn ich dann gleich in's Forum und heul mir vor aller Welt die Augen aus damit jeder sieht wie ungerecht ich behandelt wurde? NEIN! Und warum nicht:
Weil WoW immer noch ein Spiel ist (auch wenn's sehr viel Spaß macht, keine Frage) und es immer irgendwelche Arschlöcher gibt die meinen sich nicht an die Regeln halten zu müssen.
Mein Tipp: Wer mit so etwas nicht umgehen kann der sollte ganz schnell wieder auf Offline-Games zurückgreifen.

Mit Hochachtung euer Todesritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Dezember 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> das ist nur der Neid das Man als Dk entweder als dd oder Tank mit in Inis gehen kann ohne umzuskillen.Und wenn ich Def´f sachen brauchen mache ich Halt need dafür ist Gier und Bedarf da,wenn es net passt der hat halt Pech.



Neid? Klar!

Manno! Warum ist er bloß mit seinem geilen DK unterwegs und ich nicht mit meinem?? Hm ich könnte ihn all den Loot überlassen! Er ist ja ne Heldenklasse! und vielleicht hat er ja auch irgendwann vor zu tanken! Da geh ich doch lieber als Tank 25 Random in eine Instanz bevor ich diesem geilen DD-DK die Tankplatte wegwürfel!!!

Ja es muß Neid sein! Ansonsten müßte man dir ja Unwissenheit unterstellen!

Aber paßt schon! Du wärst nicht der erste DK-Tank der völlig abloost weil er vergisst das der DK am Anfang Imba ist und das ein wenig "spielen können" und "verständnis" auch noch dazu gehört!

Ps: Bist du auch so einer wo einen anflüstert um zu zeigen wie toll du das Portal erstellen kannst? *gg*


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja wohl Fred Nr. 1.234.543 zu diesem Thema ... wach auf ... ja es gibt Arschlöcher auf diese Welt. Wer als Stoffi auf nen Plattegürtel Bedarf macht, wird aus der Ini gekickt und kommt auf Ignor ... so einfach ... macht nen Plattenträger auf ne Plattenrüssi Bedarf, solltest Du das mental schon durchstehen können.
Einzige Ausnahme, es wurde vor der Ini klar besprochen, daß der Tank Vorrecht auf Tank-Sache hat und der DK, um Dein Beispiel aufzugreifen, der als DD mitkommt, dann wieder Vorrecht auf Sachen mit Stärke und AP etc. hat.

Leben kann so einfach sein.

So long und Grüsse aus HH ans Bord


----------



## kraupy (16. Dezember 2008)

ganz klare sache ...  wer die ini tankt hat first need auf tankequip ... wenn einer meint er müsse als dd mitkommen und sich mehr oder weniger die eier schaukeln ... wärend der tank sich vorn den arsch aufreisst, soll er wegen mir sein ganzes dd-equi haben ... aber vom tank-equi hat er die finger zu lassen solange der tank need hat ... wenn ihm das nich gefällt soll er sich ne andere grp suchen oder selber als tank reingehn und sich sein zeug verdienen.

im raid kann man sich als proti zB auch nich erlauben nem offwarri oder nem retri seine dmg-platte streitig zu machen ... also wieso sollte es in 5er inis anders sein

kurz gesagt ..  wer tank-equip haben will soll entweder selber seine inis tanken oder muss warten bis er an der reihe is

und zum thema todesgriff gibts ne einfache regel ... wer mir nen mob klaut darf ihn behalten^^ egel wer von beiden hinterher im dreck liegt....

btw ... gildenintern reingehn soll helfen ...


----------



## bliblablu (16. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ONLINE hat da ganz klare Abgrenzungen der Archetypen und so etwas kann dir in Warhammer einfach nicht passieren. Und ein derartiges Verhalten sowieso erst recht nicht.


Dass ich nicht lache. Gerade in WAR wird blind auf alles gewürfelt, was nicht vor zwölf auf dem Baum ist. Item nur für Runenpriester? Wurscht, jeder macht Bedarf.


----------



## Kaschem (16. Dezember 2008)

Da ich selbst einen Todesritter spiele, muß ich einigen hier sagen, das ist allgemeines Verhalten von vielen und bezieht sich nicht allein auf den Todesritter.

Aber gestern passierte mir auch etwas, bei dem ich dacht....Hirn verloren?

Turm Utgarde Heroic, das epische Tankschwert dropt, ich tankte die Instanz und der Bluttodesritter, der vorher meinte: Ich würfel nur auf DD-Stuff, würfelt mir das Schwert weg.

Komentar: Oh, bist du Tank ?

Nein, nicht doch...ich hab mich nur die ganze Instanz von den Mobs hauen lassen, weil der Mage keine Lust auf tanken hatte heute. Herr im Himmel...also sowas von bekloppt ist mir ja selten untergekommen. In der Richtung, kann ich es schon verstehen was einige hier posten


----------



## Falcon245 (16. Dezember 2008)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Wer Bedarf hat, hat halt Bedarf.
> 
> Wo ist denn das Problem?
> 
> ...




Um dieses Beispiel weiterzuspinnen: Derselbe Vergelter kann ja nicht nur Platte tragen sondern jede Rüstungsart. Wenn ihm also einfällt irgendwann mal zu heilen kann er sämtliche Stoffitems den Castern wegwürfeln? Schliesslich ist ja für den Heiler egal ob er Platte oder Stoff trägt, denn er soll ja ohnehin kein Schaden abbekommen. Und Zaubermacht auf den Items machts möglich.

Ach, dazu kommt noch er könnte ja auch zwischendurch mal tanken. Und wenn man sich schon mal flexibel halten will, muss das schon sein. 
Schlussfolgerung: Paladine dürfen alles wegwürfeln, denn es kann ja mal irgendwann benötigt werden. Find ich klasse! bin ja schließlich Pala. :-) Das ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin...

dumdidum XD


----------



## Kaschem (16. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich auch nicht so. Jeder würfelt auf die Items, die er für seine Momentane Skillung benötigt und die auch ein Update für ihn wären. Ansonsten Finger weg. Sollte ein anderer es nicht mehr brauchen, kann man es immer noch bekommen

Bedarf immer vor Gier.

Sonst brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht mehr eingeladen wird


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Dezember 2008)

Ach Leute.....ich verstehe dieses Tank auf ein Podest stellen nicht wirklich.

Klar gibt es immer Tank/Healer-Mangel, weil das zu leveln hatl meist schwieriger ist und rein vom Ansatz her viele das nicht spielen wollen.

Dennoch sehe ich keine der beiden Funktionen als so viel anders als DDler.

Gerade auchn in Heros/Raids braucht man genauso gute DDler, ohne entsprechenden Schaden (und auch Überleben,Thema Taktik/Movement) geht der Boss nicht down - desto länger das dauert, desto mehr DMG bekommt de rTank,desto mehr muss der Heiler heilen und irgendwann passts nicht mehr.

Gut,DDler gibts wie Sand am mehr, sicher wegen der Spielweise an und für sich, die viele halt lieber mögen, aber auch, weil quasi jede Klasse DDler sein kann, Tank oder Heiler sind aber auf einige wenige Klassen beschränkt.

Wie auch immer, die Einstellung der Tank bekommt was er will, er bestimmt die Regeln quasi - kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Wer Bedarf hat, hat Bedarf - so sehe ich das und so war es bislang in nahezu jeder Random-Gruppe.

Klar dass es einige Spezialisten gibt, die keine Ahnugn davon haben, was sie wirklich needen und was nicht, bzw. die Selbsteinschätung ein Teil richtig einzuschätzen, ob es sooo enormen Vorteil bieten würde oder zB nur 1 Punkt INT mehr drauf ist oder sowas aber es für einen anderen dafür eine enorme Verbesserung wäre.

Das ist Selbsteinschätzung und in gew. Sinne gesunder Menschenverstand und kA Grosszügigkeit oder wie man es nennen möchte.

Genauso die Einschätzung mit welchen Leuten man da so unterwegs ist und auch ob man der Gruppe was gebracht hat.

Ich zB überprüfe schon sehr genau ob ich auf etwas Bedarf hab und selbst wenn frag ich, gibt es Überschneidungen, kann man immer noch darüber reden - bekomm ich was nicht, geht die Welt nicht unter.

Mal ehrlich, im Prinzip ist man relativ schnell an dem Punkt, wo man ENORM bessere Items aus normalen Inis, aber auch aus Heros nicht mehr bekommt - da geht man eher rasch nur mehr wegen Marken rein.

Dann kommen eigentlich Raids und in Raids, aber auch schon am liebsten in Heros, gehe ich nur mit Gilde.

In Raids sollte sowieso darauf geschaut werden, alle aktiven Member gleichmässig auszustatten, da gibt es nen Plündermeister und auch ein DKP-System. Da sollte es zu solch lästigen Diskussionen nicht kommen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich finde es durchaus legitim, dass eine Tankklasse, auch wenn sie nciht als Tank mitgekommen ist, auf Tankequipment würfeln kann - 
genauso wie ne Heilklasse die nicht als Heiler da ist, ein DDler der nicht als DDler da ist,etc.

Dabei sollte aber jeder gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen - sich überlegen ob er die jeweils andere Rolle auf Dauer wirklich durchzieht, ob ihm das Teil eine grosse Verbesserung bringt und/oder der andere nicht viell. viel mehr davon haben würde.

GGf, kann man sich sowas auch schon vorher ausmachen - kam zB schon vor, dass ich in ne Gruppe als DDler geladen worden bin, als einziger Random,Rest waren alle aus einer Gilde, die klipp und klar gesagt haben: wenn das Item droppt gehört das dem und dem
Ich hätte es in dem Fall auch gebrauchen können, aber ich hab zugestimmt, es ist gedroppt, ich hab dem anderen gratuliert und nciht gewürfelt, mich über einen netten Run gefreut und über die Marken.
So einfach isses....

Im Endeffekt wird es immer vorkommen, dass gew. Drops mehrere gebrauchen könnten - aber man sollte wohl reif genug sein, sich das auszumachen.Optionen gibt es genug!

ansonsten kommt es bei dem rumgejammere irgendwann soweit, dass Blizz auch das Lootsystem ändert:
Es droppen nur mehr Items die NUR von einer Klasse getragen werden kann, und wenn die dann öfter in der Gruppe vertreten ist - wird
vom System automatisch ausgelost - oder es wird gar eine automatische Überprüfung der getragenen Items gemacht und danach vergeben wer mehr Vorteil hat (is jetzt übertrieben!)


Oder wenn ihr alle lange genug rumheult, bekommt zukünftig einfach jeder was - damit ja alle mit ihren imba-roxxor-epixxxx rumlaufen!


----------



## Bobo Rasta (16. Dezember 2008)

Plündermeister, Problem gelöst. Wem's nicht passt, soll sich nen anderen Tank/ne andere Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Dezember 2008)

@Kwatamehn .... es geht nicht darum den Tank auf ein Podest zu stellen das er die Regeln bestimmt oder so 
es geht darum das in ner 5er Gruppe im Normalfall von der Rollenverteilung bzw. Aufgabenverteilung 
1 Tank
1 Heiler
3 DD

und dementsprechend ihrer Aufgabe in dieser Gruppe für diese Instanz tragen sie vorrangig durch ihre eingenommene Rolle zum Fortschritt in der Instanz bei.
und dementsprechend sollte dann auch jeder für das Aufgabengebiet für das er sich bereit gestellt hat auf Items würfeln auf die er Bedarf hat 

und für alle Items die droppen die er aber entsprechend seiner Rolle in dieser Gruppe für diese Instanz nicht benötigt oder anziehen würde, oder wenn er in diese Instanz nochmals oder die nächsthöhere Instanz gehen würde. Das Gruppenmitglied übernimmt in einer RandomGruppe eine gewisse Rolle - und um sich in diesem Aufgaben gebiet zu verbessern "darf" er auf die Items würfeln die er dafür benötigt 
also - DD bekommt DD-Sachen
         Heiler bekommt Heilersachen
         Tank bekommt .... ja genau ... Tanksachen
Viele gehen in gewisse instanzen wegen bestimmten Belohnungen und selten jemand dabei der ein Problem damit hat wenn jemand etwas weg würfelt wird sofern die Aufgabengebiete Gleich sind 
in ner fünfer betrifft das eigentlich nur die drei DD

alles andere wäre ziemlich daneben. 

und weil vorhin jemand meinte .... ich versuche ihn zu flamen ... seite 32 oder 33 *lacht* flamen hab ich nicht nötig ... ich hab dir nur deine eigenen "weisheiten" vor augen gehalten .... das du dich dadurch persönlich angegriffen gefühlt hast bzw. das du gedacht hast das ich versuche dich persönlich anzugreifen hat mir zumindest gezeigt das es angekommen ist.

lg sily


----------



## Ashaqun (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich (Heiler) habe in seltesten Fällen Probleme eine Inigrp zu finden. Da ich immer noch so abenteuerlustig bin und random gehe, erlebe ich meist die haarstreubensten Dinge. Gerade die Flut von DKs bietet da eine Welle von neuer Erlebnissen. So versuche ich es zur Zeit zu vermeiden, dass ein DK in die Gruppe kommt, da ich schon mehrere negative Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht habe.
Es wird auf Platte gewürfelt, die der Tank braucht.
Es wird mit Todesgriff alles gepullt, was nicht angewachsen ist
Wenn der zweite Punkt nicht zutrifft, wird mit dem AoE alles andere gepullt...
Es kommt oft nicht so viel DMG rüber, wie eigentlich kommen könnte
Unheilig DKs laufen ohne Ghul rum, weil mal wieder kein Leichenstaub vorhanden ist
etc. etc.

Wirklich positive Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit einem DK Tank gemacht, der AK Hero getankt hat. Saubere Aggro, wenig erhaltener DMG und dabei noch guten DMG gemacht. Also liebe DKs: Es geht auch anders!


----------



## kraupy (16. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ach Leute.....ich verstehe dieses Tank auf ein Podest stellen nicht wirklich.
> 
> Klar gibt es immer Tank/Healer-Mangel, weil das zu leveln hatl meist schwieriger ist und rein vom Ansatz her viele das nicht spielen wollen.
> 
> ...




das hat absolut nichts mit heulen zu tun ... selbst bei na rdm grp kann man doch genug geistige reife erwarten, dass die leute von sich aus sagen " was solls bei mir auf der bank rumliegen wenn es jemand aus der grp für mainequip braucht "
... 
sowas gebietet einfach der anstand 

jeder der meint er müsse trotzdem den leuten das mainequip wegrollen nur damit er es schonmal auf der bank hat falls er in nem halben jahr mal für nen tag umskillt ... sollte mal darüber nachdenken ob ein onlinegame das richtige für ihn ist ... denn mit soeiner einstellung wird man sich über kurz oder lang auf seinem server keine freunde machen ... und wenn de als rdm erstmal nen schlechten ruf hast nimmt dich eh keiner mehr mit ^^allein unter tausenden^^

und machst son shice ina gilde wirst auch früher oder später gekickt ...


----------



## ceelena (16. Dezember 2008)

das ewige thema "wer darf auf was rollen"... das problem hatte ich erst vor kurzem strat hc. malganis down und epic spell/haste ring dropt.da ich mit meinem hexer so schon tempowertung sammel und damit auch gut fahre, ist mir ein pala angekommen und meint: er versteht nicht warum ich need habe.ich erkläre wie folgt:wir haben das selbe geleistet und ich möchte ihn für mein equip haben.wir haben gerollt,du hast verloren und ich gewonnen,wo ist dein problem? dann kam natürlich das übliche wie: du kannst deine klasse nicht spielen und ich sage dir das du noch das und das brauchst ^^ fand ich lustig aber irgendwie gibt es viele die das system des würfeln einfach nicht verstehen.

es ist ja auch nicht einfach,da es inzwischen nicht mehr klar differenziert wird was tank // dk // furourequip usw ist (gilt ja für fast alle klassen).ne gute idee ist wie immer bevor es los geht seinen beadrf ankündigen und ansonsten ist es immer eine sache der gruppe wie man die verteilung regelt. das problem wird,denke ich,nicht gelöst bis zur einstellung von wow da es immer ein paar "quertreiber" geben wird.

ist halt ne sache der sozialeneinstellung UND da kann man einfach niemanden mehr "korregieren" ;--)

mfg Heihachi (Echsenkessel)


----------



## mumba (16. Dezember 2008)

WTF 34Seiten und der Fred is immernch aktuell.

Hat mal wieder einer ne Grundsatzdiskussion vom Baum gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B@ck2Topic: Hunteritem!


----------



## Naxxun (16. Dezember 2008)

Schlechtes Beispiel.
16 Jährige sind ja wohl nicht total verblödet. Bin selbst 17 und geh nächstes Jahr auf die Uni (bin in meiner jetzigen Klasse sehr jung).


War-Rock schrieb:


> Richtig, mein Bruder ist selbst erst 16 und er kann mit dem DK echt gut Tanken, er hat sich die Skillung selbst durch logisches Denken erarbeitet


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Dezember 2008)

Aber mal ne Frage zum Thema: jeder kann nur Need machen, wenn er in der Funktion in die Ini geht, für die das Item gedacht ist.

Was macht jetzt ein Krieger/Pala/DK/Dudu oder Priest/Pala/Dudu/Schami die auf Tank oder Heal umsteigen und sich Equip zusammensammeln wollen?

Müssen die mit schlechten Equip als Tank/Heiler mitgehen, damit sie dann überhaupt das Recht haben mitzuwürfeln? 
Auch wenns dann die Gruppe dann schwer hat?

Weil für Zweitequip dürfen sie ja nicht?


----------



## Gwesine (16. Dezember 2008)

Hach ja, die DK schwemme ..... Kurz vor WotlK war der Pala etwas op. Also fingen zich dummbratzen den Paladin an. Nachdem sich das wieder eingerenkt hat merken nun viele dass der Pala doch nimmer so op ist. Was liegt da nahe ? Genau, die ganzen nixkönner, lowskiller und dummbratzen steigen auf den op DK um.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech dass mindestens 75% der DK die momentan rum rennen den DK nur spielen weil er op ist und sie halt auch mal "rocken" wollen. Die haben allsamt NULL Ahnung vom DK. NULL ! Ich hab bisher etlich DK`s gesehen, davon waren gerade mal eine Handvoll dabei die den DK wirklich spielen können. Selbst die DKs in der Gilde spielen ihre Klasse so schlecht dass man das große Heulen bekommen könnte

Wenn dann also so eine Unmenge an DKs durch die Gegend rennt die absolut null Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, wie sollen die dann wissen welche Items sie brauchen ? Da wird einfach alles mitgenommen in der Hoffnung mal iwo in nem Forum zu lesen dass nen Item für nen DK klasse ist. 
So durfte ich DKs erleben die auf Dolche gewürfelt haben, genau wie DKs die Strat-Runs machen damit sie das Schild bekommen ( O-Ton : Wenn ich das Schild habe rock ich alles so fett derbe wech alda, also patscher wech sonst setzts was ! ( Das ganze zum Tank der Gruppe ( Def-Warri ) im Partychat ) ), DKs die auf Leder, Schwere und HealPlatte  ( Ey du hast nix Ahnung, brauch ich um krass die Arena zu machen ) würfeln

Wem wundert es wenn keine DKs mehr eine Gruppe mehr finden ? Ich denke niemanden. Und meine Erlebnisse sind nicht einzigartig. Ständig hört man an allen Ecken und Enden dass so etwas gang und gebe ist. Mir tun die paar DKs leid die ihre Klasse wirklich spielen können und diese mit Leidenschaft und Genuß spielen 

Wie sich der op DK auf die BG`s und Arenen auswirken wird muss man erst noch abwarten, so dass hierzu eine Diskusion noch nicht sinnig erscheint


Grüße

Gwesi


----------



## Polysorbate (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh das Problem hier garnicht.
Hier tut immer jeder so erwachsen und bekommt es nicht gebacken, vor dem Instanz besuch, zu klären, wer was wie bekommt..

ES ist ein Spiel, auch wenn es einem wichtigerer ist als anderen.
Sucht euch die Leute aus mit denen ihr spielt und schon gibt es keinen Grund mehr zu heulen..

Nur weil ich DK spiele wird man hier von manchen Idioten als schlechter Mensch dargestellt.
Zum Glück gibt es noch genug nette Leute, die einen dem Spielspaß nicht komplett versauen.


----------



## bruchwurst (17. Dezember 2008)

wo bedarf ist mach ich bedarf, aus und vorbei.
wem es nicht passt kann ja gehen.

ich denke auch schon daran als DK-Frost zutanken und natürlich werde ich da auch auf tank items bedarf machen.
das hat nix mit schlechten manieren zutun.

ich kenne auch Furor-Krieger die bedarf auf stangenwaffen machen, wo int. drauf ist. das ist irgendwie sehr merkwürdig!
aber er meinte das der halt besser ist als das was er hat. gut, soll er sich damit zufrieden geben.

naja, viel spass noch an den leuten die hier rumheulen "ACH WIE DUMM SIND DIE DK´s" usw.

gruß


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2008)

Sry Ihr macht 34 Seiten thread für so nen SCHEISSDRECK HIER??????

Wenn ich als Blutgeskillter DK Tank werden will, dann MUSS ich wohl oder übel irgendwann mal in den sauren Apfel beissen und bei nem Tankitem auf die Bedarftaste klicken oder wie stellt ihr euch vor, dass ein DDler sonst an Tanksachen kommt? Ja stimmt, das fällt einem in den Schoß und dann merkt man auf einmal heyyyy, ich habe ja Items mit Deffwertung, lass mal schnell anziehen. Klar kann man bei bestimmten Gruppen im vorraus Dinge abklären. aber das Gleiche wr bei meinem DestroHexer, der vorher Affli war. Da hat auch keiner verstanden, warum der Hexer aufeinmal dem Mage das Critzeugs wegwürfelt. Ja und, drauf geschisse. Ich hab denen klar gesagt, ich farm mir mein DestroEquip und Thema gegessen. Nach euren Argumenten zur Folge darf ich mir also bei Charerstellung ein Equip aussuchen und nie wieder wechslen, weil man nur das erwürfeln darf, worauf man grad geskillt ist, oder wie? Derjenige der auf ein Item würfelt weil er Bedarf hat, der hat Bedarf, das geht einfach niemanden was an, ob das für sein TankEquip oder sein aktuelles Eqip ist. Denn andersrum ist dann das Geschrei wieder groß, wenn Tankmangel ist und der DK tanken soll, dass aber ned kann, weil er nur DMG Equip hat.

ach und edith
Warum wir Todesgriff anwenden? Nicht um euch zu nerven (hätte fast schon geschrieben ihr Noobs), sondern weil wir nunmal auch Platte trage und im Prinzip einen Mob allein machen können und mit voller Runenmacht/HP ausm Kampf gehen. Wir entlasten euch sozusagen, ohne selber Schaden zu nehmen. Also keinen Stress, wir wollen euch nix wegnehmen, ihr dürft gaaaanz normal an der Stelle stehen bleiben und weiter tanken-.-

sry nochmal edith
Hey egal was ich von euch lese, es kommt mir eher so vor, als wie wenn euch die Klasse an und für sich ned passt und egal was kommt man findet immer was gegen sie^^ Schreibt am besten noch 30 Seiten dazu, es wird nix ändern, aber vlt begreifen es dann ein paar, dass wir einen Vorteil haben und der ist ein schnellerer Switch zwischen den Skillungen, als bei anderen Tanks. Deshalb auch das "fiese" Würfeln auf Tankitems, aber nur wenn nix ausgemacht wurde. Und ich bin ned Itemgeil, sondern sehe die Items aus Inis wie eine Belohnung für getane Arbeit. Wenn der Tank mir vorher sagt, er möchte dieses Item oder klar war, er wollte dieses und jenes Item schon vorher, dann pass auch ich, aber wenn nichts gesagt wurde, dann würfel ich, denn ich habe evtl auch need.

letztes edith
Macht nur so weiter und ich werde schon allein wegen dem, weil alle gegen ihn sind, meinen DK als Main machen hehehe muahahahahahhaha


----------



## Hanke26 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch grad kein Fan von Dk's.

aber was das Bedarf-würfeln angelangt, kann man fast jede spielklasse nehmen. ich persönlich bekomme jedesmal hektische Flecken wenn ich mit meinem Schurken-twink in Inze bin und ein Hunter BEDARF auf ein LEDER-teil macht!! det ist ne frechheit!! die können schwere tragen, die brauchen leder nicht unbedingt

Oder auch schon erlebt: Mage würfelt bedarf auf ein reines tank-schwert!! 

aber am meisten regen mich zur Zeit gerade "hybrid-klassen" auf, die mit BETONUNG auf DD in inze gehen und dann  nem Tank oder heiler was wegnehmen, mit der begründung: ja falls ich mal tanken oder heilen muss...


haha... guter witz!!! die laufen doch eh nur in inze als DD mit. was anders wollen die doch gar net spielen. Tank ist ihnen zuuu anstrengend und Heal zu laaaangweilig (macht ja kaum dmg). aber dann bedarf auf heal-items machen. zum kotzen so leute!!


----------



## Vodaka (17. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....


zum glück nicht die neuen palas die auf alles need haben...
Es gibt nur eine Klasse die immer auf alles need rollt und das ist Pala


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2008)

Kann man den Thread hier nicht schließen? Hier wird eh nur noch gestritten und was wirklich konstruktives oder neues kommt auch nicht heraus...

Vote 4 Close!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Dezember 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, (der Threadtitel bezieht sich nicht auf DK alleine, ist einfach das aktuelle Beispiel)
> 
> Das die Todesritter (die Heldenklasse) momentan viel gespielt wird ist ganz klar verständlich. Das Addon ist noch ziemlich frisch released und eine Welle der DK überschwemmt die Instanzen. Die Meinungen bezüglich dieser Klasse gehen auseinander, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Freund des DK.
> 
> ...



Ich zanke mich höchstens mit nem Off-Warri über die Items oder kläre von vorne rein ab was der Tank unbedingt haben möchte und was ich haben kann. Ich denke man sollte nicht alle DKs in einen Sack stecken, mir sind auch schon genug Idioten untergekommen aber auch sehr viele vernünftige Spieler. Jeder muss es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren wenn er meint einem Tank was wegrollen zu müssen, schadet er seinem Ruf und auf kleinen Servern ist man schnell unten durch.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage zum Thema: jeder kann nur Need machen, wenn er in der Funktion in die Ini geht, für die das Item gedacht ist.
> 
> Was macht jetzt ein Krieger/Pala/DK/Dudu oder Priest/Pala/Dudu/Schami die auf Tank oder Heal umsteigen und sich Equip zusammensammeln wollen?
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage: 

Wie machen es denn die Tanks?

Sie gehen wieder und wieder in Instanzen, holen sich ihr Equip und ihre ERFAHRUNG als Tank! 

Warum gehst du nicht in Instanzen die halt mal 2-3 Level niedriger sind und farmst dort direkt als TANK? Immerhin kannst du dann sagen "ich hab getankt" und kriegst Equip sowie Erfahrung im tanken!

Ich muß dir nicht sagen das man als Tank einfach andere Dinge einsetzt im Kampf wie ein DD oder? 

Dementsprechend muß man auch seine Zauberleiste anpassen, andere Makros usw... 

Das wäre der sinnvollste Weg, wenn man von DD auf Tank umsteigen will!

Ich persönlich Level grad als Fury hoch aber ich tanke auch öfter mal! Immerhin hat Blizzard gesagt das jede Tankklasse egal mit welcher Skillung NonheroInstanzen Tanken kann! Und es stimmt!!

Erster Boss in Burg Utgarde als Tank (69) down gekriegt! Nach 3 Wipes weil wir null Ahnung hatten was uns erwartet oder wie man vorgehen muß!

Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen das ich davor schonmal nen Krieger von 1 -70 hochgezogen hatte und zwar als Defftank! Es war mühseelig! Aber ich wollte in erster Linie mal Erfahrungen sammeln mit dem Tanken und nicht einen auf "gogogogo70Endcontent" machen! 

Das soll auch keine Selbstbeweihräucherung sein, mein größtes Fauxpass war kürzlich in den Sethekkhallen als ich statt der Wache nen Patroullienvogel anvisiert hatte und es erst gemerkt hatte als der Pfeil schon losgeflogen ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was dir das sagen soll?

Equip ist nicht alles es gehört auch Erfahrung dazu! Du kannst normale Inis tanken also warum gehste nicht rein und farmst Equip + Erfahrung! Denn auch wenn man sie hat macht man mal Fehler nur halt weniger.....


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Equip ist nicht alles es gehört auch Erfahrung dazu! Du kannst normale Inis tanken also warum gehste nicht rein und farmst Equip + Erfahrung! Denn auch wenn man sie hat macht man mal Fehler nur halt weniger.....




Alles schön und gut, aber weisst du, es soll auch Spieler geben die mehrere Chars haben (bei DKs ist es zB defintiv der Fall) und
auch da nen Tank oder Heiler haben konnten.

Oder gerade mit AddOn jetzt lange Zeit mit 70 weiss Gott was alles getankt oder geheilt haben und dann zum leveln auf 80 wieder auf DD umgestiegen sind.
Aber dann auf 80 wieder tanken oder heilen wollen.

Werden die jetzt gezwungen mit 80 normale Inis zu machen, damit sie nach langer Zeit dann brauchbares Tank/Heil-Equip haben um sich mal an ner Hero oder gar Naxx zu versuchen?

Und diejenigen die Heros gehen wollen jammern immer weil sich kein Tank oder Heiler findet...da beisst sich doch die Katze in den Schwanz.

Warum sollen die nicht als DD gleich in ne Hero gehen und dort ev. besseres Tank/Heil-Equip bekommen,damit sie rasch selber als tank/Heiler in Heros/Rais gehen können? Oder halt zumindest in den letzten normalen 80er Inis auch auf Tank/Heil-Equip Need machen?


Ist es so verdammt schwer sich vorher etwas auszumachen? Loottables kennt doch eh shcon jeder oder hat zig Möglichkeiten die nachzusehen.

Dann sagt man vorher ich hätte gern dieses oder jenes und wenns wer andere auch haben will, bleibt es jeden selbst überlassen dann trotzdem mitzugehen oder jemanden mitzunehmen.

Dann sollte man sich aber nicht beschweren im nachhinein - checkt man es nicht sich das auszumachen, ist man ehrlich gesagt selber schuld wenn wer anderer dann auch Need würfelt. Vorher halt Mund aufmachen.


Mann,mann,mann..es ist immer noch ein Spiel. Früher brauchte man für die besten Sachen 40er Raids und musste zigmal reingehen um was zu bekommen,
jetzt gibts eh schon Heros in die man schon mit relativ geringen Aufwand (nur 5 Leute) gehen kann und das pro Ini 1x am Tag und nicht mit 7-Tages ID und zusätzlich gibts noch Marken und mehr oder weniger ein relativ einfaches Rufsystem wo man auch gutes Equip bekommt und immer noch beschweren sich Leute, buhuhuhuhuhuh aber das wollt ich haben, du bist ja sooo gemein du pöser,pöser Need-Roller.

Werdet erwachsen, seht es als Spiel, arbeitet an eurer sozialen Komponente und Umgang mit anderen Personen,oder sucht euch ein anderes Spiel wo euch keiner was anhaben kann....


----------



## toryz (17. Dezember 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Sry Ihr macht 34 Seiten thread für so nen SCHEISSDRECK HIER??????
> [...]



Weil Spieler wie du diesen Scheissdreck noch immer nicht kapieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tank Sachen kannst dir auch zusammen questen und mit den Sachen dann als Tank in eine INI gehen und DANN auf Tanksachen need machen. Machen ja andere Tanks auch nicht anders oder glaubst die haben jeden Tag Post im Briefkasten mit neuem EQ? 


Ja, DKs und Platte, Platte ist aber nicht alles und ein DK kassiert viel mehr Damage als ein Pala oder Krieger, sorry ist aber so auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen. Ein DK kann schon tanken doch in Heros verzichte ich lieber auf DKs als Tank.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber weisst du, es soll auch Spieler geben die mehrere Chars haben (bei DKs ist es zB defintiv der Fall) und
> auch da nen Tank oder Heiler haben konnten.
> 
> Oder gerade mit AddOn jetzt lange Zeit mit 70 weiss Gott was alles getankt oder geheilt haben und dann zum leveln auf 80 wieder auf DD umgestiegen sind.
> ...



1. MIT KLAREN ABSPRACHEN HAT SICH DIE DISKUSSION SOWIESO ERLEDIGT!

2. Ansonsten hör ich immer "DIE DA MAL TANK WAREN" meinst du die haben ein Problem mal kurz ne Ini zu tanken? Und wenn sie sich die Ausrüstung nicht so holen dann kaufen die sich halt ein Teil oder lassen es von jemand herstellen oder gehen einfach bei nem Tank mit der es nicht braucht!

aber der beste war:

Gezwungen werden mit 80 normale Instanzen zu tanken

ja das ist ne Schmach! Wie kann man das von Durchlaucht nur erwarten?? WENN ICH IRGENDWANN DAS ERSTE MAL TANKE WILL ICH WAS TOLLES TANKEN! ICH WILL DAS DIE LEUTE SAGEN "Oh schaut wie toll der Tank equipt ist das muß an uns liegen das wir ständig wipen!!" 

Im Endeffekt beschweren sich die ehemaligen Tanks recht selten darüber das sie nicht an ihr gear kommen! Es sind diejenigen die es noch nie gemacht haben und sich erst trauen wenn sie dann ein echt voll tolles Set haben und in ne voll tolle HeroIni können!

Und da beißt sich dann die Katze in den Schwanz: Tanken wollen aber nicht können! 

Ich level momentan als Furore und jetzt halt dich fest!: "Ich tanke öfter! Und ja sogar gerne! Weil Non-Hero jede Tankklasse auch ohne Tankskillung tanken kann!! Aber das kann man echt nicht von jedem erwarten! Schongarnicht von jemand der tanken will! Aber nur tolles!!

Aber ich gebs auf wir drehen uns hier im Kreis....


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich level momentan als Furore und jetzt halt dich fest!: "Ich tanke öfter! Und ja sogar gerne! Weil Non-Hero jede Tankklasse auch ohne Tankskillung tanken kann!! Aber das kann man echt nicht von jedem erwarten! Schongarnicht von jemand der tanken will! Aber nur tolles!!
> 
> Aber ich gebs auf wir drehen uns hier im Kreis....





Aha...du tankst ohne Tanksskillung aber nur des Tankens willen darfst du auf Tank-Items Bedarf machen, weil du später ja "vollwertiger" Tank sein willst.

Aber ein Furor, der auch Tank sein will, aber als DD mitgeht, darf nicht Bedarf machen - ist ja das Vorrecht desjenigen der tankt - was ist wenn der eh auch als Tank mitgegangen wäre, aber du sagst, Nein, ich tanke... 

Oder was ist, wenn der halt offtankt?

Darf er dann...oder auch nicht?

Du sagst doch selber man kann jede normale Ini auch als nichttankgeskillt tanken - warum zur Hölle darf man dann als nicht Tank geskillter nicht auf Tankitems Bedarf machen...nur weil man nicht getankt hat....

Was macht das tanken dann jetzt besser...oder glaubst der andere klickt nen Spieler an und geht auf folgen und bohrt sonst nur in der Nase? Warum hat der nicht ebenso das Recht auf etwas Bedarf zu würfeln, wenn er es für seine Wunschskillung braucht - hat er nciht ebenso dazu beigetragen durch die Ini zu kommen und den Boss zu legen?

Und wenn sich die Diskussionen eh erübrigen wenn man sich das vorher abmacht...was ist dann das Problem sich das immer vorher abzumachen?


Es ist diese Einstellung - ich bin Tank, ich bestimme, ich darf alles und hinter mir die Sintflut. Die kotzt mich echt an....


----------



## Falcon245 (17. Dezember 2008)

Es ist immer wieder schön wenn Blinde von der Farbe sprechen. 

Wer frisch nach Nordend kommt und tanken möchte, kann sich vom Schmied seines/ihres Vertrauens eine komplette Garnitur erstellen lassen, mit der man dann problemlos in die inis gehen kann und dort als Tank jedes neue item mitnehmen, das dort für Tanks dropt. Mit etwas Glück ist nur jweils ein Besuch notwendig. Macht man das konsequent, hat man in jedem Lvl das passende Equip. Zwischendruch mal wieder beim Schnied vorbeischauen - gibt ja wieder bessere Items - und dann passt das. Zusätzlich bekommt man Erfahrung im Spielen eines Tanks, was meistens auch nicht schlecht ist.

Um es kurz zu fassen: Es bedeutet etwas Anstrengung, für die man am Ende belohnt wird. 

Auf der anderen Seite soll nun jmd, der diese Entwicklung nicht durchlaufen hat, und der die Idee hat, auf beispielsweise lvl 80 tanken zu wollen - es sei mal dahingestellt, ob das sinnvoll ist - das Recht haben in gleicher Weise Bedarf anzumelden, wie jmd, der nichts anderes macht? Ist das nicht unfair? Wenn jmd Tankequip will, soll er zum Schmied gehen, sich eine Grundgarnitur herstellen lassen, geht 3-5 lvl tiefer als Tank in die entsprechende ini und macht dort seinen Job. Dann hat auch niemand etwas dagegen, dass die Tankitems an denjenigen gehen. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun welcher Klasse derjenige angehört. 

Sein wir doch mal ehrlich: Als dd dem Tank Tankitems wegzuwürfeln geschieht aus reiner Faulheit. Die Faulheit in niedrigere inis zu gehen um sich das passende Equip zusammenzuholen. Und zur allgemeinen Info: Die Tankausrüstung beim Schmied gibt es für lvl 70 und für lvl 75-77. Wenn man sich die besorgt sind das dann jeweils 3-4 inis, die man locker in ein paar Tagen als Tank bestehen kann. Ist das zu viel verlangt? Teuer ist die Gernitur nicht!

Möchte ich also mit lvl 80 tanken, hole ich mir die getemperte Saronitausrüstung, schaue unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77614 was mir noch fehlt, und gehe in die entsprechenden inis um auf lvl 80 perfekt ausgerüstet zu sein. Es gibt nun mal keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau! Wenn ich tanken will, muss ich auch was dafür tun und nicht fordern, dass mir die Tauben in den Mund fliegen.

mfg


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Dezember 2008)

Falcon245 schrieb:


> Sein wir doch mal ehrlich: Als dd dem Tank Tankitems wegzuwürfeln geschieht aus reiner Faulheit. Die Faulheit in niedrigere inis zu gehen um sich das passende Equip zusammenzuholen. Und zur allgemeinen Info: Die Tankausrüstung beim Schmied gibt es für lvl 70 und für lvl 75-77. Wenn man sich die besorgt sind das dann jeweils 3-4 inis, die man locker in ein paar Tagen als Tank bestehen kann. Ist das zu viel verlangt? Teuer ist die Gernitur nicht!
> 
> Möchte ich also mit lvl 80 tanken, hole ich mir die getemperte Saronitausrüstung, schaue unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77614 was mir noch fehlt, und gehe in die entsprechenden inis um auf lvl 80 perfekt ausgerüstet zu sein. Es gibt nun mal keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau! Wenn ich tanken will, muss ich auch was dafür tun und nicht fordern, dass mir die Tauben in den Mund fliegen.
> 
> mfg




Was hat das mit Faulheit zu tun? Wenn vorher noch gesagt wird, man kann die 1. Inis auch ohne Tankskillung und Equip tanken, warum soll man sich dass dann schwer machen?

Was hat es ausserdem mit dafür etwas zu tun, zu tun?  Wenn ich in Inis gehe, verdammt nochmal, dann TUE ICH WAS DAFÜR! Wer bestimmt nur der Tank hat Anrecht drauf?

Wenn man als DD mitgeht und dann mal zuschaut wie der Tank so vor sich hintankt, die Umgebung ansieht, seine offenen Qs durchforstet,etc....den Heiler krepieren lasse wenn er Aggro bekommt, obwohl ich ev. eingreifen könnt, ev. kein CC mach,etc - möchte ich mal sehen wie gut die Gruppe insgesamt durch die Ini geht.

Soll heissen - jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei....v.a. seit Patch ist normales tanken auch keine Kunst, bei manchen Encountern muss man div. Dinge beachten, genauso wie aber oft die DDler,etc auch...


Und um später für entsprechenden DMG zu sorgen, muss man genauso sein Equip sammeln...tue ich das, weil ich mir ev. beim LEveln/Questen leichter tue, aber später auf Max-Level Tank sein möchte, muss ich quasi doppelt dafür sorgen? Zuerst brauchbares DD-Equip und dann von vorne wieder Tank-Equip?
Nur weil´s ein "eingefleischter" heiliger,überallesstehender Tank nicht gebacken kriegt, dass es möglicherweise noch nen 2.gibt der Bedarf anmeldet?

Als DDler haben unter Umständen gleich 3 Leute Bedarf auf ein Item...was soll man da machen? DPS vergleichen?

Entweder man macht sich´s wie erwähnt vorher aus oder alle machen Bedarf..wer´s bekommt Glück gehabt, die anderen Pech, müssen halt nochmal rein...

Aber nein, als Tank gelten die Regeln nicht....er ist der einzige der Bedarf machen darf....wer redet hier von Tauben in Mund fliegen?


----------



## Falcon245 (17. Dezember 2008)

@Kwatamehn:

1. Mein post war keine direkte Antwort auf den post darüber. Es ging um die allgemeinen Aussagen in diesem Thread.

2. Eine Verallgemeinerung alle Inis wären ohne "echten" Tank möglich, ist falsch und spiegelt in keinster Weise die Realität wieder, denn es werden immer Tanks gesucht. Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass eine Gruppe von vornherein ohne "echten" Tank loswollte. Nottankgruppen sind stets aus der Notsituation entstanden und starten immer unter der Prämisse "Versuchen wir mal". Ergo kann diese Aussage nicht uneingeschränkt richtig sein. 

3. Niemand hat gesagt dds würden nichts tun. Im Gegenteil: Tank und Heiler merken sofort wenn der Schadensoutput der Gruppe zu gering ist, und jeder ist froh wenn die Gegner schneller liegen. Daher gönne ich jedem dd seine items, die dafür sorgen dass Bosse und mobs bei jedem nächsten Besuch in einer Ini noch schneller liegen. Das kommt Tank und Heiler zu Gute. Ich werde oft mit Überraschung konfrontiert nicht auf ein dd-Platte teil zu würfeln, weil ich es dem dd gönne und ich es nicht brauche.

4. Ich finde es schade, dass du wohl ausschließlich nur an komplett unfähige Tank gerätst die Deiner Aussage nach nur in der Nase bohren. Mein Beileid, ist mir (auch als dd nicht untergekommen). Da Du das ja auch verallgemeinerst muss Dir das wohl oft passieren. Vlt solltest Du in der Gruppenzusammenstellung etwas wählerischer sein. Auf jeden Fall besteht da kein kausaler Zusammenhang von Deinen schlechten Erfahrungen daruf zu schließen, dass Du daher auf Tankitems würfeln kannst. Diese Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht.

5. Es hat niemand von "doppelt dafür sorgen" geredet - ich jedenfalls nicht. Lies meinen post genauer und Du wirst sehen, dass ich von einigen wenigen inis geredet habe, nachdem man sich eine Grundausrüstung vom Schmied besorgt hat. Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt? 

6. Ich habe kein Problem damit dass ein 2ter Bedarf würfelt, wenn er die gleiche Funktion hat. Als dd würfle ich gegen dds und bin genauso sauer, wenn ein heiler oder Tank mitwürfelt, denn auch dds müssen ihre Aufgabe gut erledigen und es ist auch da nur legitim damit zu rechnen, dass nicht jemand anderes beim würfeln dazwischenfunkt. 

7. Da es bisher nicht aufgefallen ist: dd items droppen auch öfter.

8. Den Schuh des "Tauben in den Mund fliegen" ziehe ich mir nicht an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In meinen Gruppen gibt es keine Probleme, jeder bekommt was er braucht. DDs freuen sich über ihre items und gönnen mir meine. Das ist alles was zählt. Geben und Nehmen, so wie es sein sollte. Aber ich drohe in eine grundsätzliche Betrachtung unserer Gesellschaft abzuschweifen, daher höre ich lieber auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mir bewußt, dass ich hier bei einigen auf taube Ohren stoße, aber mit denen muss ich ja auch nicht in eine ini.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (17. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch DKs, die im Moment noch DDs sind aber bald umskillen wollen. Dasselbe passiert auch, wenn ein Shadowpriest auf Heilersachen würfelt. Ich finde das hauptsächlich ziemlich blöd, denn wenn die als DD in die ini gehen, sollen sie auch Sachen für DDs nehmen.


----------



## phexus (17. Dezember 2008)

Kagon schrieb:


> Es gibt auch DKs, die im Moment noch DDs sind aber bald umskillen wollen. Dasselbe passiert auch, wenn ein Shadowpriest auf Heilersachen würfelt. Ich finde das hauptsächlich ziemlich blöd, denn wenn die als DD in die ini gehen, sollen sie auch Sachen für DDs nehmen.



So sieht es aus. Da quält man sich tankenderweis durch ne Ini während der DK einem das Leben schwermacht mit seiner AoE und man halt vorsichtiger tanken muss, damits den nicht erwischt. Dann droppt das gewünschte Item nach dem 25. Inibesuch und der DK meint plötzlich: eigentlich bin ich ja Tank. Bedarf.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Dezember 2008)

Falcon245 schrieb:


> 2. Eine Verallgemeinerung alle Inis wären ohne "echten" Tank möglich, ist falsch und spiegelt in keinster Weise die Realität wieder, denn es werden immer Tanks gesucht. Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass eine Gruppe von vornherein ohne "echten" Tank loswollte. Nottankgruppen sind stets aus der Notsituation entstanden und starten immer unter der Prämisse "Versuchen wir mal". Ergo kann diese Aussage nicht uneingeschränkt richtig sein.



Die Aussage hat auch wer anderer getätigt - ob dem wahr ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich bin kein Tank (auch wenn das jetzt so rüber gekommen ist)
Ich schau mir auch nicht vorher das Equip der einzelnen Leute an.
Aber ich habe das auch von anderen öfter gehört, dass gerade normale Inis extrem einfach sind, und wenn der DMG-Output stimmt, gehts eben auch ohne
richtigen Tank (mit richtigen gehen die 1. wirklich ohne CC - Mobgruppe binden,bomben, fertig)

Wie auch immer - die ersten Inis sind zum Leveln und ansehen - und man levelt eh so schnell, dass man bald in die 80er gehen kann.
Und es ist irgendwo auch verständlich, dass viele gerade zum schnellen Leveln auf DD umskillen und sich erst später Equip zu besorgen, dass man dann eben zum umskillen und tanken der 80er und Heros braucht. 




> 4. Ich finde es schade, dass du wohl ausschließlich nur an komplett unfähige Tank gerätst die Deiner Aussage nach nur in der Nase bohren. Mein Beileid, ist mir (auch als dd nicht untergekommen). Da Du das ja auch verallgemeinerst muss Dir das wohl oft passieren. Vlt solltest Du in der Gruppenzusammenstellung etwas wählerischer sein. Auf jeden Fall besteht da kein kausaler Zusammenhang von Deinen schlechten Erfahrungen daruf zu schließen, dass Du daher auf Tankitems würfeln kannst. Diese Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht.



ähmm...wie kommst du jetzt darauf? Ganz im Gegenteil, ich hatte in WotLK eigentlich nie einen unfähigen Tank. Unlängst sogar mit einem "neuem" Tank udn Heiler mitgewesen, die das 1.Mal in ner Hero waren (Burg) und auch ohne Probleme gecleart.
Ich rede 1. nicht davon selber auf Tankitems würfeln zu wollen, sondern nur darum, das ich kein Argument verstehen kann, dass eine Klasse die mit ist, aber nicht tankt, aber in ihrem weiteren "Dasein" Tank sein will, es untersagt sein soll auf Tankitems mitzuwürfeln.

Nicht für´s Zweitequip, aber wenn er Tank sein will schon (wobei wohl kaum einer der nicht Tank sein will, Tankitems nehmen wollen würde).



> 5. Es hat niemand von "doppelt dafür sorgen" geredet - ich jedenfalls nicht. Lies meinen post genauer und Du wirst sehen, dass ich von einigen wenigen inis geredet habe, nachdem man sich eine Grundausrüstung vom Schmied besorgt hat. Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt?



Das ist eh klar, dagegen spricht nix. Aber wenn ich als DD schon in 80er oder gar Heroes gehen kann, warum soll es mir dann untersagt sein, mir gleich dort Items zu holen, wenn ich Tank werden will? Das würde doch auch dem Tankmangel entgegen wirken.

Tanks die das tanken können, haben meist Equip das gut genug ist und gehen irgendwann eher wegen Marken rein...oder wegen was bestimmten, aber das kann man sich vorher wie erwähnt ausmachen.

Mir gehts als DD doch genauso...ich war jetzt shcon zigmal in Burg Hero wegen einem bestimmten Item, ich hab das auch jedesmal gesagt und einige Male gab es jemanden der das auch wollte -> ausgemacht wir machen beide Bedarf.

War dann meine Entscheidung mitzugehen oder nicht und es aufs Glück ankommen zu lassen...die 2x wo ich das droppen gesehen hab, hats dann auch wer andere gekommen. Bad luck, but that´s life.




> 6. Ich habe kein Problem damit dass ein 2ter Bedarf würfelt, wenn er die gleiche Funktion hat. Als dd würfle ich gegen dds und bin genauso sauer, wenn ein heiler oder Tank mitwürfelt, denn auch dds müssen ihre Aufgabe gut erledigen und es ist auch da nur legitim damit zu rechnen, dass nicht jemand anderes beim würfeln dazwischenfunkt.



Soweit ich weiss, wird doch darüber gesprochen die Möglichkeit einzuführen, dass man schnell und einfach zw. 2 Skillungen umswitchen kann. 
Gerade dann wird es sowieso so sien, dass dann Klassen die Tank oder DDler oder Heal oder DDler oder gar Tank,Heal oder DDler auf mehr Bedarf haben werden um sich eben für beide Varianten das entsprechende Equip zusammen zu schustern. 
Dürfen die das alles nicht? Nochmal, wenn ich von vornhinein was dagegen hätte, dann soll man das sagen...damit rechnen sonst brauchts eh sicher niemand ist blauäugig. 




> 7. Da es bisher nicht aufgefallen ist: dd items droppen auch öfter.



Eigentlich doch nur ein weiterer Grund für jemand der gern Tank sein möchte, aber noch nicht ist, in ner Gruppe auch auf Tank-Equip Bedarf zu machen.
So er wirklcih Tank sein möchte! Das zu glauben oder nciht, ist ne andere Sache - wobei ich nochmal sagen muss, ein DDler der eh nciht ernsthaft vorhat Tank zu werden, wird kaum auf Tank-Equip würfeln - ausser ein paar ich-will-alles-idioten - aber das zu erkennen und entspr. zu reagieren ist ne andere Sache.



> 8. Den Schuh des "Tauben in den Mund fliegen" ziehe ich mir nicht an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja so seh ich das ja auch...und genau darum sehe ich das so, dass wenn jemand wirklich Bedarf hat (und sich am Weg zum Tank mit Equip auszusehen, sehe ich als Bedarf an!) auch auf Bedarf würfeln können sollte.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Aha...du tankst ohne Tanksskillung aber nur des Tankens willen darfst du auf Tank-Items Bedarf machen, weil du später ja "vollwertiger" Tank sein willst.
> 
> Aber ein Furor, der auch Tank sein will, aber als DD mitgeht, darf nicht Bedarf machen - ist ja das Vorrecht desjenigen der tankt - was ist wenn der eh auch als Tank mitgegangen wäre, aber du sagst, Nein, ich tanke...
> 
> ...



1. Jeder Tankklasse hätte da genauso gut tanken können es hat aber ja keiner Bock

2. Mir wars egal ob Bedarf oder Gier gemacht wird weil es in der Instanz nichts gab was jetzt unbedingt gebraucht wird und ich noch nicht vorm umskillen bin!

3.  Warum darf einer der nicht tankt nicht einfach Bedarf auf Tanksachen machen? Hm... mal überlegen..... warum krieg ich kein Geld wenn ich nicht arbeite???? Ich könnte es doch! 

Die Welt kotzt mich echt an!

Vor allem das immer nur die das kriegen wofür sie was tun! Es reicht doch wenn andere arbeiten/tanken ich kann mich doch einfach danaben stellen und mitabgreifen immerhin könnte ich doch auch! Das ist so unsozial echt!!

Zwei Fragen und einen Wunsch an dich:

1. Hast du schon getankt?

2. Wann hast du es überhaupt vor?

Wunsch:

Ich wünsche dir nen Paladin in die Gruppe der dir restlos ALLES wegwürfelt! Immerhin könnte er ja alles machen! Dir und deinen Twinks! DAMIT DEINE WELT WIEDER SO FAIR IST WIE DU SIE DIR VORSTELLST!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich hab gedacht das heißt immer Hunteritem


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Dezember 2008)

ist doch witzig pre wotlk konnte man an den stats sehen für welche klassen es bestimmt war nun teilen sich einige klassen die items weils sie die selben stats brauch 

vielleicht hilft ja reden ganz einfach reden absprachen machen vorher und fertig


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Dezember 2008)

Falcon245 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön wenn Blinde von der Farbe sprechen.
> 
> Um es kurz zu fassen: Es bedeutet etwas Anstrengung, für die man am Ende belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



Absolutes SIGN!

Nach dem mein erster Char auf 70 war bin ich auf die dämliche Idee gekommen auf einem anderem Server, einer anderen Fraktion, einen Char hochzuleveln! Zwischenzeitlich waren alle schon Hero! Ich hatte dort nen Krieger und hab mir gesagt:"Das wird ein Tank!" Und dementsprechend hab ich ihn dann auch gelevelt! Es war mühseelig und Pvp..naja das wußte ich ja das ich dort nichts großes erreichen werde aber ich wollte ja auch tanken! Es nervt zwar auch wenn dich irgendwelche DDs der eigenen Fraktion zu Duellen herausfordern weil sie sowieso gewinnen würden und wenn man halt etwas komisch ist will man halt ein Duell mit nem Tank oder Heiler! Alles andere könnte ja schließlich am Ende noch gewinnen und das wäre ja dem eigenen Selbstbewußtsein gegenüber unverantwortenlich.....

Die Instanzen gingen mehr oder weniger! Kleinere Inis konnte ich auch mal zuhauen wenn ich dem Jäger 5 Level über mir mal den Mob weggespottet habe. Aber Gruppenspiel war da eher weniger. Als ich dann endlich in die Scherbenwelt kam, mußte ich feststellen das die meiste Antwort auf ne Non-Hero-Instanz war:"OMG wie zum Teufel kommst du darauf das ICH da rein will?? Ich trage schließlich T4!!"

Ich hab Gruppen zusammengekratzt wie es nur ging! Teilweise gingen die Instanzen bis zu 2-3 Std (eine ging noch länger aber darüber möchte ich nicht reden ich versuche sie immernoch zu verdrängen... Bota brrrrrrrrr).

Ich hab gekämpft um einigermaßen an Equip zu kommen und er war dann irgendwann auch blau! Meine ersten Heroversuche waren mal so mal so: Manche Gruppen sagten "Kein Problem das machen wir schon" und es ging. Natürlich droppte nichts. Andere Gruppen bestanden aus DDs mit T4/T5 und die haben sich natürlich gewundert warum sie dem kleinen Tank die Aggro klauen! Ist ja auch verdammt schwer!

Das beste war eine Heilerin die sagte "Hast du deinen Char bei Ebay gekauft?? Rein Ausrüstunstechnisch müßtest du ja in der Lage dazu sein! Und Heilung erzeugt kaum aggro! Also muß es an dir liegen!" man beachte: Wir waren im Höllenfeuerbollwerk Hero ohne CC!

Weil sie halt dringend nen Tank für Daylies gesucht haben und nur ich da war.......

Dann hab ich den Tank eingestampft und mir geschworen dieser Realm, diese Fraktion kommt auch gut ohne mich zurecht!

Das hätte grad noch gefehlt das dann ein Furore gesagt hätte:"Oh toll ein Tankepic da mach ich gleich mal need ich will ja irgendwann auf Tank umskillen..."

Das besorgen von Ausrüstung für einen Tank war in BC echt das letzte! 

Deshalb:

1. Absprachen treffen!

2. NIEMALS in einem Forum sagen: Wers tragen kann, kann ja auch Bedarf machen! Weil diese ganzen Epicgeier werden sonst alles gnadenlos wegrollen was auch nur ansatzweise interessant aussieht!

Natürlich gibt es welche die irgendwann umskillen wollen aber in 9 von 10 Fällen ist es ne faule Ausrede weil er es entweder disst, verkauft oder schlicht auf der Bank vergammeln läßt.

Und dieser eine er umskillen will sollte sich mal gedanken machen wie er denn dann gleich Hero tanken will wenn er davor noch nie geübt hat.

3. Dieses switching wird positiv sein das man als Tank auch auf DD oder Ms kurz umskillen kann! Aber es wird ein Chaos geben weil jeder DD dann sagt: ja meine Zweitskillung ist Tank ich hab auch Bedarf!

Wenn du dann aber in der Gruppensuche bist wird du komischerweise viele DDs finden die zwar natürlich auch auf Tankgear need haben, aber nur wenige die dann sagen: "Ok ich tanke!"


----------



## Cavalon (17. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo die DK sind die neuen jäger in wow .....



Hey Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt Ausnahmen!

Zurück zum Thema:

Mich stört es irgendwie , das in jeder Grp mindest. 1 DK mit ist, wenn nicht auch gern 2. Jede Instanz bis auf eine in Nordend , hatte ich bisher einen DK dabei. Ich mein okay , eigl. ja kein Problem, sie machen guten DMG und können Tanken.. nur.. wenn sie frisch Stufe 70 sind und mit 8-9 k unbuffed rumlaufen und tanken wollen.. ne Danke.


----------



## sonofwar (17. Dezember 2008)

Es kommt einfach auf die community an. Ich z.B. bin auch son Arsch der einfach mal Bedarf drückt, nur so kommt man halt an Items da dieses Game Itembasierten Game. 
Ach ja und ich spiele auch seit dem Addon einen Todesritter. Und passt auf wenn ihr mit mir inner Gruppe seit.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Jeder Tankklasse hätte da genauso gut tanken können es hat aber ja keiner Bock



Oder noch kein Tank-Equip, hmmmm?



> 2. Mir wars egal ob Bedarf oder Gier gemacht wird weil es in der Instanz nichts gab was jetzt unbedingt gebraucht wird und ich noch nicht vorm umskillen bin!



Einigen ist es aber anscheinend nicht egal....und wenn man etwas braucht, wie gesagt -> VORHEr Absprechen und nciht nachher beleidigt die Gruppe verlassen, weil ein anderer es gewagt hat auch Bedarf zu machen...



> 3.  Warum darf einer der nicht tankt nicht einfach Bedarf auf Tanksachen machen? Hm... mal überlegen..... warum krieg ich kein Geld wenn ich nicht arbeite???? Ich könnte es doch!



Lies oben....ohne DDs/Heiler wird ein Tank allein keine Ini schaffen...manche Situationen sind für Tanks stressig, andere für Heiler, aber auch einige für DDler (die ev. auch CC machen)
Wer sagt, der Tank hat die meiste Arbeit und bekommt darum alles, genau die Einstellung versteh ich nciht!

Vergleichs doch eher damit: Hey, ich hab auch nen Lottoschein gekauft, warum hat ein anderer gewonnen???
das ja sooo unfair!


That´s life! So geht´s halt...eben nochmal spielen/nochmal rein...und wie gesagt, durch Absprachen kannst du das weit mehr beeinflussen als einen Lottogewinn...aber im endeffekt bauchst du Glück.



> Vor allem das immer nur die das kriegen wofür sie was tun! Es reicht doch wenn andere arbeiten/tanken ich kann mich doch einfach danaben stellen und mitabgreifen immerhin könnte ich doch auch! Das ist so unsozial echt!!



siehe oben...




> 1. Hast du schon getankt?



Ja, ich habe getankt....nicht mit meinem jetzigen Main, aber vor langer Zeit pre-BC..und auch als Krieger-Tank gelevelt..und da hiess das noch was...5min auf nen gleichstufigen Gegner einprügeln,kein Donnerknall in Verteidigungshaltung,bis auf diesen einen AoE-Spot mit laaangem CD keinerlei Multitankfähigkeiten.

Schau dir doch mal jetzt die Tank-Mechanik an, abgesehen von Pala-Tanks mit Weihe und Dudus mit dem Prankenhieb oder wie das heisst, haben auch die Krieger genug Änderungen die alles einfacher machen:
Spot aus Distanz,Donnerknall in Verteidigungshaltung, dieses neue Donnerdings, mehr Aggro durch viel mehr Schaden als früher,etc...

Leichter denn je zu tanken, aber immer noch Equipabhänig, das geb ich zu...aber es würden sich wohl viel mehr Tanks finden, wenn sie nicht von so Leuten abgehalten werden Equip zu bekommen.



> 2. Wann hast du es überhaupt vor?



was hat das damit zu tun?



> Wunsch:
> 
> Ich wünsche dir nen Paladin in die Gruppe der dir restlos ALLES wegwürfelt! Immerhin könnte er ja alles machen! Dir und deinen Twinks! DAMIT DEINE WELT WIEDER SO FAIR IST WIE DU SIE DIR VORSTELLST!!


Glaub mir, als DDler hab ich weit öfter das Pech, dass mir wer anderer was wegwürfelt..und was tu ich? Jammern? Nein, ich gratuliere und hoffe ich bekomms beim nächsten Mal.

Nochmal...als DDler hast du mit Pech 3 Klassen(oder gar mehr) die auch Bedarf haben können...wieoft kommt es vor, dass 2, 3 oder mehr Klassen die tanken könnten(und wollen!) mit sind?

Du redest von Fairness und regst dich auf, wie ein anderer es wagen kann auf dein Tank-Items auch Bedarf zu haben?



zu dem anderen Post weite runten:

Wer nur mitwürfelt weil er es verkaufen will, ist so oder so ein Idiot....BoP-Epics oder Rare-Items bringen beim Händlerverkauf kaum was ein....da kill ich 10 Mobs und hab mehr davon.

Von sowas spreche ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## Inuki (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Eule, finde aber kaum Leder Sachen. Häufiger passiert es das in einer Instanz Stoffsachen droppen die mich verbessern würden. Aber nur weil ich Stoff tragen kann heißt das nich das ich das uneingeschränkte Recht darauf habe Bedarf zu machen. Wenn andere Stoffis mit in meiner Gruppe sind frage ich ob es ok für sie ist wenn ich auch Bedarf mache. Wen sie sagen das ihnen das nicht so Recht ist (was bisher noch nicht vorgekommen ist) lasse ich es eben. Denn als Eule ist Leder nunmal mein Hauptequip und Stoffis die ja nur Stoff tragen können haben da in meinen Augen eher Need drauf. Selbst wenn das bedeutet das ich auf ein Item verzichten muss was mich verbessern würde. Is zwar nich toll aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Wie schon viele sagten, wenn man höflich fragt und/oder sich vorher abspricht, sollte das alles kein Problem sein. 

Die Tanks sind auch nich die einzigen die das Problem haben das ihnen was weggewürfelt wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung haben das so gut wie alle Klassen. da es schwieriger geworden ist zu unterscheiden ob ein Item nun ein Heil-, Dammage- oder Tankitem ist. Es gibt genug Heiler denen ein Item von nem DDler weggewürfelt wurde der meinte es gebrauchen zu können. 

Ich finde dadurch das Blizz es sich einfacher gemacht hat und dafür gesorgt hat das mehrere Klassen ein und dasselbe Item brauchen/nutzen können, sind sie nich ganz unschuldig. Wobei die Hauptschuld natürlich bei den Spielern liegt die der Meinung sind: "Hey das is nur ein Spiel, also kann ich mich benehmen wie das letzte Arschloch."


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2008)

@toryz
Nichts anderes tu ich. Nur gibt es auch einfach Sachen, die kannst du dir nicht über Quests holen oder dir herstellen lassen. Und wie schon jemand schrieb, gibt es für jedes passende Level also ein Tankequip. Wie kann man sich dann darüber aufregen, wenn ein DK als Beispiel irgendwelche Schultern wegwürfelt, wenn diese in ein paar Leveln eh wieder minderwertig sind. Das ist mein Grund, warum ich wenn nichts ausgemacht wurde auf Bedarf geh. Und andersrum, wenn also ein Tank in der Ini is, der sowieso Tanksachen trägt, wo ich evtl garkein Tankitem habe, aber gerne Tanken möchte, wäre es da nicht auch fair zu sagen nimm es, ich hab ja schon was mit Deff drauf? Vielleicht mach ich ja grad auch genau das, dass ich mir Dinge herstellen lasse, aber eben nebenbei mich über Inidropps freu. Klar im 80er Bereich ist das was anderes, weil man da ein Ziel haben sollte. Aber immo schaut doch bis 80 einfach jeder, das er über die Runden kommt als DK. Und bei den Inidurchlaufzeiten von nicht mehr als 45 min sollte sich mal echt keiner über nen weggewürfeltes Item aufregen.


----------



## NeoTokyo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> sowas dummes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.
> 
> 
> meistens heißt es im chan: suchen noch 1 dd für xxx, wo soll der dk dann tanken? wenn er von vorne rein nur als dd mitgenommen wird?
> ...




woaaah mein gehirn :O ..   und ich hab sowas dummes noch nie gehört O.o .. was du da laberst ^^.
ehm ... ich zock DK .... Melee T7 Tank T7 ......... nein keine ultra pew pew gilde ...NEIN.
ganz einfach selfmade.

zur frage Wie soll man noch Tank zeug bekommen als dk wenn man nur als melee mitgenommen wird? omfg?
wenn man Melee geskillt ist , klar wird man nur als melee mitgenommen -.-
Skill Tank und Tank !  ganz einfach ..   nur ist der weg nach oben schwerer..aber da muss man durch.. und net den
Tanks die sachen wegrollen ...

ich habs so gemacht ..die ganzen NH inis ... pre 80..  hab ich mit Melee skillung getankt ...
Uthgard und Nexus kann man mit gümmligen non Def EQ tanken ..hauptsache Ausdauer etc.
also NH natürlich ...   dort bekommt man 3 def items als quest reward.. und dein Tank leben fängt somit an.
nun arbeite dich neben dem lvln hoch und geh halt 2-3 mal in ne ini falls du dort n tank item brauchst.
und falls du fein deine quests gemacht hast biste auch schon respektvoll bei den fraktionen und kannst dir
die ganzen 80er sachen kaufen instant ..
dann gehste noch paar 80er nhs ..an 1-2 tagen .. un kannst somit heros anfangen zu tanken.
hautpsache 540 def erstmal.. 
naja HDB das def trinket ..da war ich 15 mal drin ca.   Z.B ..Oo

dannach fing ich einfach an Naxxramas 10er Random aufzumachen ... hab jedoch melee gezockt etc.
dann erhofft man sich einfach das zu bekommen was der tank eben nicht braucht ....holt sich sonstig einfach alle tank sachen aus heros
und neja  1 woche heros und man kann sich markenzeug holen ... dann ist mal locker Naxx tank rdy.
Hatte halt luck das ich Sartharion und anschließent naxx etwas t7.5 abgesahnt hab die letzte id ..
aber bis jetzt war ich nur in selbsteröffneten random raids tätig.
also unmöglich ist das net wenn man früh anfängt ..sprich pre mit 70 schon sammeln und in inis only tanken


----------



## tolkah (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab das selber so noch nihct erlebt ich selber spiel auch nen DK und wenn was dropt an Deffitems frag ich vorher nach ob Der Tank das braucht


----------



## Roflmage (18. Dezember 2008)

tank die sich um items prügeln: pala, dk, warri , hunter
caster die sich um items prügeln: mage, wl, shadow teilweise oomkins, eles, hunter
meles die sich um items prügeln, feral, schurke, wari, verstärker, vergelter, hunter 
heiler die sich um items prügeln (eher um trinkets und ringe als um rest da verschiedene rüssi klassen): bäumchen, palas, priester, schamys, hunter

dan kloppen sich caster und heiler und die gierigen hunter ab und an auch noch um schmuck und waffen etc; na dämmerts? dk ist halt nur einer mehr der sich ums zeug mit den huntern prügelt!

also einfache regel, auf deff zeug hat der momentane tank der grp vorrangiges anrecht, wenn ers net will darf andere person die das für ne andere skillung nehemn kann auch nehmen, selbe gilt halt für heil kram, cast kram mele kram etcpp. Mann muss nur drauf achten das hunter net alles als hunteritem deklariert XD


----------



## Simia (18. Dezember 2008)

Also diese Diskussion führt mir wieder einmal PERFEKT vor Augen warum ich nur noch mit Gilde in Instanzen gehe (egal wohin).
Da weiss ich was unser Tank hat und den Rest krieg ich dann eh z.B. Defumhang Naxx 10er bei Maexxna usw.
Hier gibt es das Problem nicht.

Aber mehrere scheinen irgendwie wohl ned zu wissen wie schwer es ist sich als DK zum Tank zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sammel grad selbst Deffgear
um auch mal als Offtank hinhalten zu können aber mit Heros seh ich da bisher keine Sonne...ich nähere mich den magischen +5,6% aufm Deff 
aber so richtig vorrangehen mags nicht. Und ohne Critimmunität tanken ist alles aber kein Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Tipp, spielt mit Leuten die ihr kennt am besten Gilde...dafür hat man ja sowas. Und in Randomgrp macht klare Ansagen und haltet euch auch an Abmachungen.."Was du nicht willst das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem anderen zu." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,

fröhliches Farmen

Simia

P.S: Nein DK ist nicht der neue Hunter nur der neue Krieger, wer das nicht begriffen hat...L2P!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PPS: Leute es sind nur verdammte Pixel...einfach bisschen weniger aufregen und die Welt wird gleich viel bunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azralina (18. Dezember 2008)

also..manchmal glaub ich das die n übergroßes Ego haben weil die jetz viel lieber mitgenommen werden als andere klassen...

mich nervts halt nur das z.B. in der Gilde einer is der mich runter macht,weil ich mehr dps fahre wie er..un mehr ap etc hab...ich hab aber mein Equip erarbeitet un nich nur durch inzen durchgezogen und werde auch noch im Beisein von Randoms beleidigt..(auch wenns für ihn vllt nur spaß is..aber das geht etwas zu weit)

ich weis ja nich wie das is..aber wenn gefragt wird "sach ma...hast du deine Frostaura an???" un es kommt "Nein!" als Antwort..un man hat trotzdem n buff wo zaubermacht(??) erhöht is...also was normaler weise die DKs an haben wenn sie tanken..dann versteh ich das irgendwie nich...

ich bin deswegen atm nur noch ungern in inzen unterwegs...weil man wird nich wirklich mitgenommen...un selbst gildenintern lass ichs..weils einfach nervt..


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. Dezember 2008)

NeoTokyo schrieb:


> woaaah mein gehirn :O ..   und ich hab sowas dummes noch nie gehört O.o .. was du da laberst ^^.
> ehm ... ich zock DK .... Melee T7 Tank T7 ......... nein keine ultra pew pew gilde ...NEIN.
> ganz einfach selfmade.
> 
> ...


richtig...ich spiele acuh tank dk bin lvl 72... ich bin critimmun! ja wie? Ganz einfach ich habe en bissel Gold investiert und mir das Kobalt "set" machen lassen. Da ist auf jedem item gut def und ausdauer drauf. Dann hab ich mir noch die 3 tankitems aus den inis geholt und schwubs komme ich auf ein gutes polster von 14k life, critimmun, 20%doge, 16%parri(mit blutskill 26%). Keine große sache^^


----------



## 2hfp54 (18. Dezember 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> richtig...ich spiele acuh tank dk bin lvl 72... ich bin critimmun! ja wie? Ganz einfach ich habe en bissel Gold investiert und mir das Kobalt "set" machen lassen. Da ist auf jedem item gut def und ausdauer drauf. Dann hab ich mir noch die 3 tankitems aus den inis geholt und schwubs komme ich auf ein gutes polster von 14k life, critimmun, 20%doge, 16%parri(mit blutskill 26%). Keine große sache^^




Bitte verzeih mein Unwissen, ich tanke für mein Leben gern und vor allem auch mit dem DK. Aber was ist das Kobalt Set und wie wird man damit critimmun. Alles was ich finden konnte, waren Items mit Kobalt im Namen, aber die haben keine Def Wertung drauf. Mit all den anderen blauen Tankitems die ich bis jetzt in den ersten 2 Inis und den Quest bis zur Drachenöde einsammeln kann bin ich jedoch noch weit von 5,6 % Abhärtung + Verteidigungswertung entfernt. 

Wenn mit somit wer nen Tip geben kann, investiere ich auch noch Gold für bessere Ausrüstung. 

OK Danke für die PM, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab es gefunden.

Danke

Btw: Level 74 Blut DK mit zusätzlichen Tankfertigkeiten


----------



## fraudani (18. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit gibt es sehr viele DKs, einfach weil sie neu sind. Vermutlich kommt es deshalb einigen Leuten so vor, dass DKs grundsätzlich Mist sind. Sie machen schlechte Erfahrungen, weil Ihnen beim Farmen oder Questen einer einen Mob geklaut hat, weil Ihnen jemand was weggewürfelt hat etc. Da es jetzt so viele DKs gibt, haben die Betroffenen dann das subjektive Empfinden, dass DKs immer Mobs und Items klauen und auch sonst nur negativ auffallen. 

Man sollte jetzt aber nicht vergessen, dass alle diese DKs von Menschen gespielt werden. Es ist also nicht der DK selbst, der Mist ist, sondern einzelne Menschen, die diesen spielen und die vorher andere Klassen gespielt haben. Man kann in den meisten Fällen vermuten, dass ein Spieler, der sich als DK kacke verhält, dies auch mit einer anderen Klasse macht. Somit hat nicht der DK den Mob oder das Item geklaut, sondern Spieler xy, der es sonst mit seinem Schurken, Hexenmeister, Jäger oder sonst was macht. 

Ich persönlich mag keine Randomgruppen, einfach weil ich zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass viele Leute keine Lust auf Absprachen haben und einfach nur schnell irgendwo durchrennen wollen, um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Grundsätzlich bin ich jedoch dafür, dass man sich bezüglich der Items vorher abspricht. Ist dies nicht passiert und droppt dann ein Item, dass ich sehr gut brauchen kann (auch wenn es nur als Zweitequip ist), dann würfel ich auch. Wer keinen Bock auf Absprachen hat oder klar seinen Anspruch definiert, hat dann halt Pech. Es kann ja nicht erwartet werden, dass ich mir von jedem anwesenden, der evtl. auch Bedarf haben könnte, die Ausrüstung anschaue, bevor ich würfle. In Randomgruppen ist jeder selbst für seine Ausrüstung verantwortlich und daher sollte dies vorher definiert werden, und nicht erst, wenn was droppt. 

Was nun den Vorwurf des TE an die DKs bezüglich Itemklau betrifft muss ich sagen, dass ich dies auch schon sehr oft mit Schurken erlebt habe. Die waren dann der Meinung, sie müßten auf alles need anmelden, was Leder ist, egal was für Werte da sonst so drauf sind. Auch egal, ob er dann einem Druiden was wegwürfelt. Ich denke wirklich, derartige Probleme gibt es bei allen Klassen, weil das nunmal an den Menschen vorm Bildschirm liegt, und nicht an einer bestimmten Klasse. Und bei 11 Mio Spielern dürfte ein recht großer Anteil an Leuten dabei sein, die entweder einfach nur doof sind oder gierig auf alles, was Gold bringt oder die Spaß dran haben, andere zu ärgern oder die sich profilieren und toll fühlen, wenn sie anderen Mobs und Items klauen. Letztere gehören vermutlich auch zu denen, die extra auf Pvp wechseln, wenn sie irgendwo einen lowlvl Pvp Char sehen und dem derbe eins überbraten. 

Meine Meinung: man sollte aufhören immer bestimmte Rassen oder Klassen für negative Verhaltensweisen verantwortlich zu machen. Nicht die DKs, Hexer, Schurken, Blutelfen, Zwerge, Gnome sind fürn Ar***, sondern einzelne Menschen, die diese spielen und sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mehr oder weniger arschig verhalten. Ich schließe jedoch nicht aus, dass bestimmte Rassen und/oder Klassen von diesen Menschen bevorzugt werden. Sie deshalb aber alle zu verurteilen und über einen Kamm zu scheren ist jedoch auch nicht wirklich besser, als das Verhalten der "Verurteilten".


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Dezember 2008)

@TE sry aber das ist absoluter schwachsinn.

Du tust als wäre der todesritter ein eigenes wesen mit einem ganz eigenen verhaltensmuster.
Vorher waren es die palas dann die druis dann die shamies und nu die DKs über die sich aufgeregt wird.
Sry aber die Tankspieler sind echt ne heulfraktion (mit ausnahme). Irgendwas passt euch immr immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## toryz (18. Dezember 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @toryz
> Nichts anderes tu ich. Nur gibt es auch einfach Sachen, die kannst du dir nicht über Quests holen oder dir herstellen lassen. Und wie schon jemand schrieb, gibt es für jedes passende Level also ein Tankequip. Wie kann man sich dann darüber aufregen, wenn ein DK als Beispiel irgendwelche Schultern wegwürfelt, wenn diese in ein paar Leveln eh wieder minderwertig sind.



Ja stimmt schon aber was ist zum Beispiel wenn der Tank zu nix besserem kommt weil es ihm immer wieder weggewürfelt wird? Dann müssen, in diesem Fall die Schultern vielleicht ein wenig länger halten.



> Das ist mein Grund, warum ich wenn nichts ausgemacht wurde auf Bedarf geh. Und andersrum, wenn also ein Tank in der Ini is, der sowieso Tanksachen trägt, wo ich evtl garkein Tankitem habe, aber gerne Tanken möchte, wäre es da nicht auch fair zu sagen nimm es, ich hab ja schon was mit Deff drauf?



Also bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich es bisher immer so erlebt das gefragt wurde ob es der Tank oder Healer brauch und wenn nicht wurde dann Bedarf geklickt, ist eine Frage der höfflichkeit.




> Und bei den Inidurchlaufzeiten von nicht mehr als 45 min sollte sich mal echt keiner über nen weggewürfeltes Item aufregen.



Es soll auch Spieler geben die nicht am Tag 5h Zeit haben immer wieder in die gleiche Ini zu gehen um das Item zu droppen und in dem Fall wird es dann schon ärgerlich wenn ein DD dir die Items wegwürfelt.


----------



## rpa2k (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mit Wotlk einen DK angefangen und auf 80 gespielt. Vorher hatte ich seit der US Beta einen Hexer und wollte jetzt einfach was neues. Zur Auswahl hatte ich Krieger/Schurke/DK und ich muss echt gestehen das ich die Entscheidung heute ein wenig bereue.

Warum? Viele der "Kritiker" hier im Forum haben Recht. Der DK selbst ist nicht das Problem aber die Leute die dahinter stecken. Viele sind der Meinung das sie jetzt eine "Heldenklasse" spielen und entsprechend mehr Rechte habe. Es kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt sowas von an das ich unter den kleinen möchtegern Roxxors leiden muss.

Ein DK kann eine super Bereicherung für die Gruppe sein wenn er sich, wie alle anderen an gewissen Gruppen Play Regeln hält. Nur leider ist das eher seltener der Fall. Ich hoffe nur das Blizzard doch noch an ein paar Stellen sinnvolle Nerfs durchzieht damit auch die Anzahl der DKs wieder etwas geringer wird. Als ich gestern im Alterac war, waren es 25 DKs .... das nerft auch super.

Aber vielleicht noch ein kleines Beispiel: In der Warsong hatte ich einen DK als Gegner, er war unholy geskillt, ich bin Eis PVE Deff, also ohne PVP Talents. Ich habe diesen DK 3x umgehauen und jedesmal kam er angerannt und hat mich versucht zu killen. Egal ob ich 100% oder nur 60% Life hatte, er hat es nicht geschafft. Das lustige war als ich mir heute morgen sein Armory profil angesehen habe hatte er exakt die gleiche Skillung wie ich .... Ich denke das sagt alles über die DK Roxxor Owner aus ...

Ich hoffe wirklich das sich der ganze Hipe um den DK schnell legen wird, sonst ziehe ich doch noch den Warri oder Schurken hoch obwohl ich dazu mal überhaupt keine Lust habe.

Der DK ist so schon sehr schön zu spielen ... aber an manchen Ecken doch zu stark wobei das ehrlich gesagt nicht nur für den DK gilt ...
So long...


----------



## Männchen (18. Dezember 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung von Tankitems und DKitems gibt und deshalb ist es oft nicht anders möglich als auf die gleichen Items zu würfeln.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Es gibt eben auch DKs die tanken und die würfeln natürlich auch auf die gleichen Items.



Wenn ein DK die Möglichkeit erhält, als DD einer Instanzgruppe beizutreten, so hat er eigentlich dem Tank die Tanksachen zu überlassen, sofern dieser sie braucht. 
Einen DK, der auf ein Schild Bedarf würfelt, würde ich eh direkt aus der Gruppe kicken ...


----------



## Mardoo (18. Dezember 2008)

ich mag meinen todesritter, und diese kack krieger nerven mich sowas von, die würfeln mir immer mein zeug weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KRIEGER ENTFERNEN!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Dezember 2008)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wenn ein DK die Möglichkeit erhält, als DD einer Instanzgruppe beizutreten, so hat er eigentlich dem Tank die Tanksachen zu überlassen, sofern dieser sie braucht.
> Einen DK, der auf ein Schild Bedarf würfelt, würde ich eh direkt aus der Gruppe kicken ...


also wenn ein drui auf feral auf healgear rollt(stoff) ein healpala auf tank oder dps gear rollt darf auch ein todesritter auf dps kram rollen. Denn die können tanken...besser als manch ein krieger.
Und btw die schildsache. Hab sowas noch nich erlebt aber selbst wenn ... sowas passiert. Hier ist niemand ne maschiene.


----------



## Silmarilli (18. Dezember 2008)

Am tollsten ... weils grad so schön reinpaßt 
gestern bei uns im SnG 
DK-lvl-63: Suche Tank (Krieger, Pala oder Druide), zwei DD (Jäger, Magier oder Hexenmeister) und Heiler für Tiefensumpf.

A. wie Itemgeil kann man sein ?
oder 
B. hat der Dk vorurteile gegenüber DK's ? 

ich hab mich auf alle fälle köstlichst über das bübchen amüsiert.

der war den halben Abend auf der Suche und fand (zufälligerweise) kein einziges Gruppenmitglied

irgendwann hatte er dann lvl up auf 64 und versuchte das ganze dann mit Krypta .... irgendwann mußte ich dann off

naja mit der Einstellung wird seine art zu suchen vermutlich bis lvl 80 die gleiche bleiben nur das er sehr sehr selten eine instanz mit ner random-Gruppe besuchen wird .-)

lg Sily


----------



## rpa2k (18. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Am tollsten ... weils grad so schön reinpaßt
> gestern bei uns im SnG
> DK-lvl-63: Suche Tank (Krieger, Pala oder Druide), zwei DD (Jäger, Magier oder Hexenmeister) und Heiler für Tiefensumpf.
> 
> ...



Aber ich glaube das ist nicht nur ein Problem der DKs. Das machen viele so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sucht sich halt in Gruppen die Leute zusammen die am wenigsten im die Items konkurieren. Ein Grund mehr für mich mit Leuten in eine Instanz zu gehen die ich kenne und die sich untereinander absprechen.


----------



## Niem16 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe immer wie Todesritter anderen tanks ihre sachen wegwürfeln obwohl sie Blut geskillt sind und als dd mitkommen


----------



## rpa2k (18. Dezember 2008)

Niem16 schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer wie Todesritter anderen tanks ihre sachen wegwürfeln obwohl sie Blut geskillt sind und als dd mitkommen


Das mag sein aber wie hier im Thread schon mehrfach behauptet kann man das nicht im allgemeinen behaupten. Ich für mich lasse sogar dem Krieger bei den Deff Items den Vorang wenn er der Gruppe den Tank macht obgleich ich auch Deff gespecct bin.


----------



## Mietzekatze (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich meld ich auch mal zu wort^^ Ich spiele selber mit leidenschaft nen DK und muss sagen, das ich euch hier teils verstehn kann. Bei mir isses so, im moment spiele ich meinen DK als DD, wenn also ein Tank-Item in ner Ini oder Schlachtzug droppt, warte ich bis der Tank entschieden hat ob er es nimmt oder nicht, und kein anderer need hat. Da ich später (sofern ich das equip und die critimmunität erlangt hab) auch gerne in Heros und Raids tanken möchte, versuche ich möglichst viel Tank equip zu bekommen! Wie schnell ich das bekomme is mir egal, bei mir steht an erster stelle, wer firstneed hat soll bedarf machen, fertig aus! 

Also steckt bitte net alle DK's in eine schublade, es is echt nur der spieler der dahinter sitzt, Arschloch im RL arschloch im game^^ so seh ich das! 

Das was einer geschrieben hat, man muss net immer nur Frost geskillt sein um zu tanken, das geht mit jeder skillung, wenn mans kann! Frost is zwar besser wegen mehr hp und rüssi, aber wenn der heiler skill hat und man das als blut oder unheilig gut drauf hat is das tanken kein ding!

"Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!"

Also kopf hoch und nemmer flamen^^ WoW is nur ein spiel und sollte es auch bleiben! Falls das jemand anders sieht, sollte besser einen Therapeuten aufsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!



Nein das ist schon richtig so, Frost ist die Tankskillung und dafür nimmt man Hauptsächlig Einhandwaffen.
Als DD ist beides geeignet.


----------



## Khard (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 
Ich bin selber Todesritter und war auch sofort ab stufe 80 in den HC Inzen zu sehen..

Mir ist es noch NIE passiert das ich jemandem was weggewürfelt habe.

Ich würde dir empfehlen Gilden Intern Instancen zu machen oder sogar den Server wechseln..

Klar, gibt es überall solche Leute aber wenn du das ins Forum bringst denke Ich mal das es bei dir auf dem Sever ein großes Thema ist...

mfg


----------



## Thogrimm_ (18. Dezember 2008)

Es geht halt echt um den Spieler der hinter dem DKs sitzt (Intelligenz, soziale Kopetenz usw). 
Aber generell war's doch klar das sich solche Konflikte jetzt auch bei Platte häufen, wo nun Palas; Krieger und DK aufs gleiche würfeln können, vor allem Krieger und DK.
Generell sollte aber immer gelten, der der Tankt hat *immer* Vorrecht ganz egal obs ein anderer grad gut brauchen könnte oder nicht. Wenns ers nicht braucht , schön kanns der andere haben. 
Wir Tanks müssen halt erstmal mit dem klar kommen, an das sich andere Klassen schon lange gewöhnt haben, die größere Kokurrenz um die Items. Zumal es bei der DK Flut im Moment nun einmal wirklich extrem auffällt. 

Und wenn jemand wirklich was wegrollt, gibt's eine Verwarnung und beim nächsten Mal den Rausschmiss. An DDs (und im Moment auch an Todesritter, wobei ich die DKs NICHT in einen Topf werfen will) herrscht im Moment nun mal echt kein Mangel.


----------



## Flawless_itachi (18. Dezember 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> der dk ist nicht aus zucker der kann mit jeder skillung tanken also warum sollte man sich aufregen wenn er mal 2-3 schläge abkricht



Das Halte ich für ein Gerücht, Normale Instanzen ja aber ab Heroics braucht der DK ne Frostskillung sonst kann man Tanken gleich hacken.


----------



## Flawless_itachi (18. Dezember 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Nein das ist schon richtig so, Frost ist die Tankskillung und dafür nimmt man Hauptsächlig Einhandwaffen.
> Als DD ist beides geeignet.



Auch wenn du dich vieleicht für einen sehr fähigen Spieler hälst, aber mit zwei einhandwaffen kann und wird ein Todesritter nie Tanken können. Das ist genauso als wenn ein Dolchschurke auf Sinister Strike anstatt auf Meucheln geht.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (18. Dezember 2008)

> Auch wenn du dich vieleicht für einen sehr fähigen Spieler hälst, aber mit zwei einhandwaffen kann und wird ein Todesritter nie Tanken können. Das ist genauso als wenn ein Dolchschurke auf Sinister Strike anstatt auf Meucheln geht.



würde ich auch sagen, DK tankt doch hauptsächlich über'n dmg oder? hab meinen blut geskillt daher bin ich mir nicht sicher was frost da so zum aggrohalten zu bieten hat ...


----------



## Rorre (18. Dezember 2008)

das wird sich alles wieder legen und beruhigen. siehe horden seite. 

einzige klasse pre-bc mit platte war krieger bei der horde(wenn ich mich jetzt nicht extrem irre)

dann kam bc und der pala war bei der horde und die hatten platte und es gab viele flames auf der hordenseite und jetzt wo sich alles gelegt hat kommen die dks mit wotlk und da kommen flames von palas und warris..irgendwann legt sich das schon wieder sobald der dk seine position gefunden hat und weiß was er braucht. also entweder als DD oder als tank-supporter oder was auch immer.

irgendwann siehts so aus das der krieger auf deff sachen würfelt sofern er als tank agiert. 

der pala auf platten mit heilig dmg oder heal oder ka was (kenn mich mit dem net aus) 

und der dk auf dps -> so auf schurke mit platte halt

einfach warten und tee trinken


----------



## Neonlicht (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich reg mich meist nur auf wenn mir was weggewürfelt wird was der andere eigentlich nicht braucht und ich (zeitbedingt) wahrscheinlich nie mehr in die inze gehen kann


----------



## Thogrimm_ (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie zeitbedingt nie mehr? Wie willst du denn die Heroics machen, wenn du nicht wenigstens die nötigen Male in den nonheros warst um vernünftiges equip zu bekommen (naja okay man kanns noch craften/craften lassen). und wie weiter vorne schon jemand sagte, mit einer guten Gruppe daueren die Nordend inzen im durchschnitt nicht mal eine stunde. die zeit sollte man wohl finde und aufbringen können.


----------



## Phash (18. Dezember 2008)

öhmm...



k/A, aber ich hab noch keine 80er ini auf nonheroic gesehen... oO hab ich was verpasst?

wir wurden 80, haben auf hero geschaltet, sind ab und zu beim einen oder anderen boss verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (taktik? oO eh.. woot?)

und fertig


----------



## Thogrimm_ (18. Dezember 2008)

wie jetzt als tank (?) mit quest items direkt in heros? oO ich dachte selbst wenns net auf tanktik ankommt hauen dich die mobs und bosse einfach durch den dmg aus den socken ^^


----------



## Livethief (18. Dezember 2008)

finds dumm das so viele den dk spieln.....

der dk ist eine sehr schwierige klasse... perfekt wird man nur wenn man die timings mit den jeweiligen runen gut abpasst... viele verstehen nicht gleich wie der dk funzt und machen demenstprechend dann falsch...

der dk ist meiner Meinung nach die umfangreichste Klasse ingame


----------



## Falathrim (18. Dezember 2008)

36 Seiten für einen Whine? Das kann nur Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich geb jetzt auchmal meinen Senf dazu der sicherlich schon unendlich oft gepostet wurde:
Ich spiele ebenfalls leidenschaftlich meinen DK, bin inzwischen auf Level 77 2/3, habe kein bischen Tankequip und werd mir das weitgehend auf 80 zusammenfarmen. Habe zuerst auch Tankequip gesammelt, bis mir klargeworden ist dass ich bis 80 sowieso nicht tanken werde da ich einfach nicht darauf geskillt bin und nicht erfahren genug dafür bin. Ja, Erfahrungen könnte ich sammeln, mach ich aber iwie in Standardinstanzen oder gar nicht...bin halt lieber der Typ der einfach draufkloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (18. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 36 Seiten für einen Whine? Das kann nur Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber echt.
Was sich einige Leute hier aufregen wegen ein Virtuelles Item in einem Spiel.
Muhahaha.
Tut euch ein gefallen wenn ihr in eine Ini geht.
Sprecht euch ab, wer auf was würfeln sollte.
Ist das den so schwer???
Und wer sich nicht an die absprache halten kann wird aus der Gruppe geworfen.
Fertig.

Achja ich bin ein lvl 78 Todesritter der auf Blut geskillt ist und zwei 1H Schwerter benutzt.


Mfg

Frankyb


ps.: Liebe Admin/Moderator.
      Bitte endlich hier Closed machen.


----------



## Fumacilla (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das beste ist sich VOR der Instanz abzusprechen!
> 
> (...)
> Beispiel: In der Managruft Normal droppt ein zweihändiges Schwert, 3 DKs dabei keiner Frost! Alle drei sofort Bedarf angemeldet! Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass in einem der anderen beiden Talentbäumen dieses + auf zwei Einhandwaffen war!
> ...



Ich spiele beides.. nen Hunter und nen DK. Ich kann keine der beiden Klischees (wie auch immer das Wort geschrieben wurde) bedienen. Sicher, droppt mal ein netter Ledergürtel oder ne Hose bei nem Run mim Hunter, oder nen Deffitem beim DK, frage ich vorher höflich, ob es inordnung ist, wenn ich mittwürfle.

Zu deinem Beispiel. Ich mag deine Sachlichen Kommentare ja immer wieder (nein keine Ironie), aber mit 2 Einhändern rennt der Frostie rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht auch noch der Unholy, der Blood is aber ne 2H Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten /qft


----------



## Atreymoo (18. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter haben Need auf alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das nicht kapiert , soll HDRO spielen gehen.
oder aber auch L2p


----------



## Strickjacke (18. Dezember 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu einem Furor Krieger, kann ein DK sehr wohl in Blut als auch in Unholy Skillung gut tanken..

Keine Ahnung wer das Gerücht aufgebracht hat, dass man nur in Frostskillung tanken könne.

Und sorry Leute, wenn ihr in Heroics whiped liegt das dann warscheinlich an Eurer Gruppe im Allgemeinen und nicht am DK.
Ich bin des öfteren schon Naxxramas gewesen und unsere DK Tanks waren trotz unterschiedlicher Skillungen TOP Tanks.

Man sollte sich auch mal News bzw. Blueposts durchlesen bevor man behauptungen Aufstellt die man nur vom Hören sagen kennt.
Da die Wow Community  leider zum Großteil aus Egomanen und selbstsüchtigen Freaks besteht, wundert mich der Neid den manche auf DK´s haben nicht.
Und wenn ihr mit euren DD´s keinen Platz in Raids findet spielt einen Heiler.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Zitat von : 
News: WoW: Fragen und Antworten zum Todesritter
Kategorie: World of Warcraft, MMOG Allgemein, Mobizine - WoW | 3.12.08 | 11:39 Uhr 

Ghostcrawler beschäftigt sich ausführlich mit Todesrittern

In den amerikanischen WoW-Foren äußert sich Blizzard-Mitarbeiter Ghostcrawler zu den Änderungen, die sich Entwickler momentan für den Todesritter ausdenken, um vor allem das Tanken zu vereinfachen. Hier eine Zusammenstellung der Informationen und Ideen:



    * Todesritter scheinen ohne Probleme tanken zu können, sobald all ihre Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. Sie nehmen aber zu viel Schaden, sind die Fertigkeiten nicht auslösbar. Deswegen denken die Entwickler darüber nach, die „Frostpräsenz“ zu stärken und Fähigkeiten wie „Eisige Gegenwehr“ und „Knochenschild“ abzuschwächen.

    * „Eisige Gegenwehr“ könnte einen Bonus vom Defensiv-Wert des Todesritters erhalten, damit die Fähigkeit mehr wie der „Schildwall“ der Krieger funktioniert. Das macht auch die Defensiv-Wertung für Todesritter interessanter.

** Da der Unheilig-Talentbaum wegen dem „Knochenschild“ sehr beliebt für das Tanken ist, soll der Blut-Talentbaum für tankende Todesritter etwas verstärkt werden.*

    * Die Fähigkeit „Runenstoß“ ist als Werkzeug für das Tanken gedacht, nicht aber, um Schurken umzuhauen. Aus diesem Grund überlegen die Entwickler, den Waffenschaden-Bonus der Fähigkeit zu verringern und die bei Benutzung von „Runenstoß“ entstehende Bedrohung zu erhöhen.

    * Die Entwickler mögen es nicht, dass Todesritter „Tod und Verfall“ vor einem Kampf zur Generation von Runenmacht verwenden. Deswegen wird überlegt, ob die Kosten für „Unheilige Seuche“ und „Horn des Winters“ gesenkt werden, da dafür scheinbar die Runenmacht generiert werden soll. „Horn des Winters“ wird eventuell keine Runenmacht mehr kosten, eine Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden haben und zehn Runenmacht generieren.

    * Der Bedrohungs-Radius von Ghuls soll verringert werden, um zu vermeiden, dass der Begleiter des Todesritters ungewollt die Aufmerksamkeit von Gegnern erregt. Außerdem soll die Unheilig-Version des Ghuls schneller erscheinen, sobald der Todesritter vom Pferd steigt. Dem Unheilig-Ghul sollen ähnlich wie dem Jäger-Begleiter Möglichkeiten spendiert werden, Schaden von Flächenzaubern zu vermeiden.

    * Es wird möglicherweise mehr Siegel geben, die einen Verteidigungs-Bonus bieten, da Todesritter im Vergleich zu Paladinen und Kriegern weniger Möglichkeiten haben, die magische Menge von 540 Verteidigungspunkten zu erreichen.

    * Der Blut-Talentbaum soll eine Flächenschaden-Fähigkeit erhalten.


----------



## Kamaji (18. Dezember 2008)

irata1959 schrieb:


> Wird schon einen  grund haben , warum die stadtwachen , in sw zb , den dk faules obst nachschmeissen ....



Perfektes Beispiel für lernressistene Kinder


----------



## Flawless_itachi (23. Februar 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einem Furor Krieger, kann ein DK sehr wohl in Blut als auch in Unholy Skillung gut tanken..
> 
> Keine Ahnung wer das Gerücht aufgebracht hat, dass man nur in Frostskillung tanken könne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Februar 2009)

oO Ich tanke als Unholy so ziehmlich alles und gerade als Unholy hab ich überhaupt kein Problem aggro aufzubauen. Ich Freu mich schon auf die 25er, da hab ich er Archovon getankt.. ist halt ein Twink.

Und Eisige Gegenwehr hatt man auch als Unholy Tank. Unholy oder Blood DK's nimmt man auch gerne als Tank für Satharion +3D wie du darauf kommst das nur Frost ein Tankbaum ist verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Ayolan (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

sicher gibt es sehr viele 'kranke' DKs, aber eben auch viele Vernünftige. Ich selber spiele auch einen DK. In Instanzen halte ich es so, dass ich den Tank frage ob er First-Need hat. Wenn ja überlasse ich ihm das Item, wenn nein dann würfle ich wenn ich das Item brauchen kann. Für mich gilt immer noch die in Vergessenheit geratene Regel : Erst Tank und Heiler ausstatten, dann die DDs. Auch in Rnd.gruppen!

Denn irgendwann brauche ich wieder einen guten Tank/Heiler!!!

Ausserdem lege ich wert auf guten Umgang miteinander. Vllt. bin ich in der Himsicht altmodisch, aber das bin ich dann gerne.

Grüße


----------



## Reeth Caldason (23. Februar 2009)

also vorne weg ich bin dk tank^^
natür. find ich sowas auch sehr großen mist. vor allem die leude die bald deff machen wollen und als off deffgear sammeln. einfach ma n gang zurückdrehen. aba da sag ich klar wo die grenzen sind und lass mir sowas net bieten. das ein dk aufn schild würfelt find ich schon sehr amüsant. entweder ziemlich dumm oda ziemlich dreißt. hatte es auch schon inna inse das der hunter auf JEDES item auch grüne gewürfelt hab. nachdem er mir net geantwortet hat gabs n pm-.-
in raids lass ich meist warris und palas auch die items mit blockwert und wertung. ja assis gibs schon ziemlich viele aba das is eben das risiko an rnd.
lg
PS: eig. gibt es bei off und deffgear nix zu verwechseln...offgear hat trefferwertung, tempowertung, krit, stärke etc. und deffitem nunma vert. etc.^^


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Februar 2009)

mein freund spielt auch nen dk und das als tank.. und hat es umgekehrt auch schon mehr als einmal miterlebt, das DD Krieger ihm die items zum tanken weggewuerfelt haben... -.-

er hats so gemacht: keine andere platten klasse ist mehr mitgekommen, so lange er alles aus den heros zusammen hatte was er gebraucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Nicht jeder Todesritter ist assozial.. es kommt immer auf den Spieler an.... dennoch muss ich sagen dass ich viele DKs kenne die ich "nicht mag"


----------

